# The thread for random single confessions Part Pentium...



## Tina (Dec 19, 2006)

For Fuzzy:



Fuzzy said:


> IC I'm wondering when Tina is going to start Random Single Confessions Part Pentium.



Funny you should say that; I was looking at the thread earier and thinking it needed to be retired in favor of a new one, and then had to go do holiday stuff. So here ya go, Fuzz and peeps. 



Fuzzy said:


> I confess that I'm the mystery community member that confided in Tina that Mrs. Fuzzy and I thought we were pregnant.
> 
> We're not. Tune in next time.



Damn. Sorry, Fuzzy. Like Friday says, the trying is fun, though, and there's always hope for the future.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2006)

I confess that I only posted to stay up to date...

And I confess that I'm wondering why it is named "pentium" instead of "cinq"...


----------



## supersoup (Dec 19, 2006)

i confess i'm late for work and don't care at all. a good mug of hot chocolate is far more important.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 19, 2006)

IC that I don't want to go to work today. I'd much rather stay home, where I'd watch a movie and do other more productive things.


----------



## jamie (Dec 19, 2006)

I confess I have finally hit my "I've had it" wall at work. I plan to spend less time there and more time with my friends and doing interesting side work in the coming year. You should not feel like you want to take a shower to get the guilty creepies off of you when you get home from a desk job.


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 19, 2006)

I confess all this snow around me makes me want to go back to bed and snooze.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 19, 2006)

ZzzzzzzzzZzzzZzzz ZzzzxXxxZxx... Gadzooks! I'm late for work!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 19, 2006)

IC - I want Fuzzy's avatar.


----------



## Mini (Dec 19, 2006)

We're strongly considering adopting another Aussie. Pics to follow if/when we cave and get one.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm seriously considering killing my principal. Maybe just strangling the crap out of her will work


----------



## Morbid (Dec 19, 2006)

I confess that I hate the damn holidays with a passion but i do want all of my friends and family to have a Wonderful Holiday Season...

later


----------



## Tina (Dec 19, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I confess that I only posted to stay up to date...
> 
> And I confess that I'm wondering why it is named "pentium" instead of "cinq"...



That would have been the natural progression, but since Fuzzy put it in his question, I figured I would let him name this thread.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2006)

Iii see...


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 19, 2006)

I confess that doing laundry and packing for the holidays is rather relaxing.


----------



## Esme (Dec 19, 2006)

IC that I've had to talk myself out of purchasing something completely, stupidly frivolous that I really can't afford right now about 17 times. I further confess that I resent that I can't afford it because it's really quite cheap.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 19, 2006)

Esme said:


> IC that I've had to talk myself out of purchasing something completely, stupidly frivolous that I really can't afford right now about 17 times. I further confess that I resent that I can't afford it because it's really quite cheap.


Oooh - what is it? 

I'm terribly good at justifying unneccessary purchases.


----------



## Tina (Dec 19, 2006)

Especially when they're shoes!   (hi Sammie



)


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 19, 2006)

Teener!!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 19, 2006)

I confess I'm feeling a lot of solidarity with my fellow posters. Borders is having a two-day 40% off DVD sets sale today and tomorrow. Scraping bottom broke, and it just makes me crazy cause that's almost half off stuff I can usually never afford, and I could now, if i had the money.

That makes no sense.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 19, 2006)

Since when are shoes unnecessary purchases?? Hmph.


----------



## Donna (Dec 19, 2006)

Tina said:


> Especially when they're shoes!   (hi Sammie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She justifies clothing, new cars and expensive jewelry purchases pretty well also. It's one of the things about her I like. :blush:


----------



## Tina (Dec 19, 2006)

I can see why! Were I to have the money, we could all go out and corrupt each other extravagantly.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 19, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> She justifies clothing, new cars and expensive jewelry purchases pretty well also. It's one of the things about her I like. :blush:



Oriental rugs too. 

I mean, c'mon... you _gotta _have rugs!!


----------



## ripley (Dec 19, 2006)

I confess that I'm absurdly pleased about the three little Christmas trees at the top of the page. :blush:


----------



## Tina (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah, I like them, too, rip. Made me smile when I saw them.


----------



## Esme (Dec 19, 2006)

Apparently I can't see the trees for the forest... or something like that.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 19, 2006)

Esme said:


> Apparently I can't see the trees for the forest... or something like that.



ditto!!







effin limit...


----------



## ripley (Dec 19, 2006)

I confess I'm loving the new multi-quote thingy!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 19, 2006)

Tina said:


> Yeah, I like them, too, rip. Made me smile when I saw them.



Yep, me too.

I confess that I can't figure out how to use the multi-quote thing.

Oh. And I just spent way too much on a bracelet at bids dot com. I was going to offer as a defense the fact that it was both amethyst AND tanzanite, but really? There's no excuse...


----------



## rainyday (Dec 19, 2006)

Morbid said:


> I confess that I hate the damn holidays with a passion but i do want all of my friends and family to have a Wonderful Holiday Season...



Merry Christmas anyway, Morbid.


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 19, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Yep, me too.
> 
> I confess that I can't figure out how to use the multi-quote thing.
> 
> Oh. And I just spent way too much on a bracelet at bids dot com. I was going to offer as a defense the fact that it was both amethyst AND tanzanite, but really? There's no excuse...



I think I got ripped off by having amethyst as my birthstone. Might as well be sand.  

Who decides these things, anyway?


Fortunately, I'm not into girly stuff like jewelry.


----------



## Tina (Dec 20, 2006)

Vickie, check out this thread, and scroll down. I figured I might as well answer your question, but do it in the proper thread. It's easy once you know.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 20, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> I think I got ripped off by having amethyst as my birthstone. Might as well be sand.
> 
> Who decides these things, anyway?
> 
> ...



You could have August's stone. Although, some people do like peridot.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 20, 2006)

IC I'm just tickled about the new color cans.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 20, 2006)

Tina said:


> Yeah, I like them, too, rip. Made me smile when I saw them.



No trees for me.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 20, 2006)

I've seen them.. but not on every page. Hmm.


----------



## ripley (Dec 20, 2006)

Here ya go, AM. Merry Christmas.  

View attachment Clipboard.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 20, 2006)

ripley said:


> Here ya go, AM. Merry Christmas.



Awww, weee!

 Thanks, rip.


----------



## ripley (Dec 20, 2006)

You're welcome, sweetie pie.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 20, 2006)

Bless me father, I have sinned--it has been...one minute since my last confession. Sorry for the list; these things come out in big spurts.

- I confess that I have been doing the same in my (limited) Christmas shopping--bought as much for me as others! Which is partly because I didn't have much money to do either before right now, but also because I believe in paying the house first.  Heh. Packages coming from Williams-Sonoma and Big on Batik!

- I confess that I am both looking forward to and dreading my parents coming for Christmas and wish I had gone in on a Mexican valium group-buy. Not really, but I wish I wish I did.

- I confess that I am tired of the Competitive Martyrdom 24-hr dash that is work! For the 90,000th time this year. I wish I respected my bosses.

- I confess that I saw a co-worker's marriage unravel for good tonight--over email. I confess that I think this is the last word in tacky as well as hopelessly sad.

- I confess that I was jealous as hell about a piece of artwork I commissioned at work that I really liked and wished I had done myself. I tried to chant to myself "jealousy is a map," but I confess it did not work!

- I confess I am really learning the meaning of "middle-aged spread." The contents *do* shift as one ages, that's all I'm gonna say.

- I confess that I watched the "Dick in a Box" video from SNL six times at work today (twice with bosses, but that's not why I don't respect them .


----------



## Ryan (Dec 20, 2006)

I confess that I just repped missaf. 

I also confess that I hate my car and I need a new one.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 20, 2006)

not having heat in my apartment has turned me into a raging alcoholic. 
or
rather:
not having heat in my apartment has turned me from a person who drinks like one a month into a person who hangs out at the bar every single night, because the bar has heat. 



WHIIIINE.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 20, 2006)

I confess that being in retail management at christmas time guarantees that your ass will be dragging. I'll be glad when we close the doors on Christmas Eve. Things will then start to return to normal.


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 20, 2006)

I confess that someone has really been in ass-kicking mode with me in order to make me wake-up and stop whining. Not sure whether I'd say it was an ethereal being, such as my grandmother, speaking to me, or if it was my own subconscious giving me a wake-up call, but several things have recently knocked me out of the doldrums. 

The first was a phone call from a dear friend who always knows how to speak common sense to me. He didn't say anything specific to my mood, but just the way he spoke to me was a spotlight on how silly I've been lately. 

The second was an out-of-the-blue email from an old friend who told me that he had been thinking about me a lot lately and had felt compelled to write and tell me why, including details regarding why he finds me so special. We hadn't talked in months, so this was a wonderful surprise and boost for me. 

The third was, I'm sure, a kick in the pants from my grandmother, who is the first one who set an example for me to always try to be positive. While I was growing up, she had a plaque with the poem _Desiderata _hanging on her wall, and I read it many, many times over the years..it has great meaning to me, both because of the connection to her and because of what it says. Today in another email, a friend forwarded something to me, and in the original senders sig line, she had a link to the poem. I hadn't read it in years, and it came back to me at a most opportune time. Reading it has left me feeling foolish for wasting so much time being down, and determined to enjoy what is left of the holidays, no matter what. 

For those who haven't read it, even though it is pretty widespread on the internet, it contains a great deal of wisdom, and is my Christmas gift to you: 

*Desiderata *
[SIZE=+2]G[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]o placidly amid the noise and the haste, and remember what peace there may be in silence. As far as possible without surrender be on good terms with all persons. Speak your truth quietly and clearly; and listen to others, even to the dull and the ignorant, they too have their story. Avoid loud and aggressive persons, they are vexations to the spirit.[/SIZE]​ 
[SIZE=+2]I[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]f you compare yourself with others, you may become vain or bitter; for always there will be greater and lesser persons than yourself. Enjoy your achievements as well as your plans. Keep interested in your own career, however humble; it is a real possession in the changing fortunes of time.[/SIZE]​ 
[SIZE=+2]E[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]xercise caution in your business affairs, for the world is full of trickery. But let not this blind you to what virtue there is; many persons strive for high ideals, and everywhere life is full of heroism. Be yourself. Especially do not feign affection. Neither be cynical about love; for in the face of all aridity and disenchantment it is as perennial as the grass. Take kindly the counsel of the years, gracefully surrendering the things of youth.[/SIZE]​ 
[SIZE=+2]N[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]urture strength of spirit to shield you in sudden misfortune. But do not distress yourself with dark imaginings. Many fears are born of fatigue and loneliness. Beyond a wholesome discipline, be gentle with yourself. You are a child of the universe, no less than the trees and the stars; you have a right to be here. And whether or not it is clear to you, no doubt the universe is unfolding as it should.[/SIZE]​ 
[SIZE=+2]T[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]herefore, be at peace with God, whatever you conceive Him to be. And whatever your labors and aspirations in the noisy confusion of life, keep peace in your soul. With all its sham, drudgery and broken dreams; it is still a beautiful world. Be cheerful.[/SIZE]​ 
[SIZE=+2]S[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]trive to be happy.[/SIZE]​ 

--- _Max Ehrmann_, 1927


----------



## Tina (Dec 20, 2006)

This is one of my favorites, Joy. So wise, and so applicable to pretty much every life. 

I am glad things have turned around for you, dear. So much has to do with the reality we create for ourselves in our minds, and I have fallen prey to that lately, too.

Thank you for this.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 20, 2006)

I confess that I will be sitting in the Portland airport for a few hours, and I'm bored. PM me, send me email. Give me your phone number. I'll call you. Or I'll give you mine. Same net result.

Seriously. For reals.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 20, 2006)

i'm having three surgeries in two days in a few weeks, and the only thing i'm worried about is what the eff i'm going to do to keep myself occupied. i DESPISE being bored. hmmmmm. my gameboy, some books, some puzzle books...oh, and a money tree to pay my bills since i can't work...

oy!!


----------



## elle camino (Dec 20, 2006)

WHO'S GOT TWO THUMBS AND GOT A 3.9 IN HER FIRST MATH CLASS IN OVER 7 YEARS?
THIS GIRL!
a


----------



## rainyday (Dec 20, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I confess that I will be sitting in the Portland airport for a few hours, and I'm bored. PM me, send me email. Give me your phone number. I'll call you. Or I'll give you mine. Same net result.
> 
> Seriously. For reals.



Walk outside and hop on MAX (the lightrail system) and go downtown to Pioneer Courthouse Square and enjoy the decorations. If you have several hours, you should have plenty of time. The trains stop right outside the departures exit and will drop you off right at the Square.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 20, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Walk outside and hop on MAX (the lightrail system) and go downtown to Pioneer Courthouse Square and enjoy the decorations. If you have several hours, you should have plenty of time. The trains stop right outside the departures exit and will drop you off right at the Square.


Wish I would have known that earlier! 

But I'm coming back through in a week. Wanna show me around, Rainy?


----------



## ripley (Dec 20, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I confess that I just repped missaf.



Every time that comes up on the top of the page I read it as "I just repped myself."


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 20, 2006)

ripley said:


> Every time that comes up on the top of the page I read it as "I just repped myself."



I thought that earlier. I was so confused and got sidetracked luckily before I tried to rep myself to see if it would work! :blush:


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 21, 2006)

I confess that I just got the biggest laugh from my wife. She told me that while I was at work last night, she went onto Dimensions for the first time to see what I found so interesting. And it went like this:

She was a confused on the terminology (SSBBW, FA). I had to explain to her that she was a midsized BBW and she looked absolutely bewildered. 

She was amazed at some of the drama within some of the threads (she doesn't do message boards; e-Bay is her comfort zone) 

She thought soupersoup looked all of about 15 ( she didn't believe me that Manda was 23).

She made a point to find babyjeep's profile and tell me how beautiful she thought Andrea was . She asked me if I agreed , I said " well, duh." 

She saw moonvine's avatar and swore that she bore a strong resemblance to Janelle from Big Brother. I then had to point out to her that it was indeed Janelle in the avatar pic.:doh: 

Maybe now that she has actually gone through the boards a bit, I could persuade her to sign up and post from time to time.


----------



## Tina (Dec 21, 2006)

That would be great, SC. A big welcome to Mrs. ScreamingChicken. 



ripley said:


> Every time that comes up on the top of the page I read it as "I just repped myself."


I thought that the first time I read it and then thought, "that's impossible; the software won't allow it."


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 21, 2006)

ripley said:


> Every time that comes up on the top of the page I read it as "I just repped myself."



I confess I read it that way, too. :doh:


----------



## rainyday (Dec 21, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Wish I would have known that earlier!
> 
> But I'm coming back through in a week. Wanna show me around, Rainy?



Sorry, at this point it's not going to work out. You must have missed my offer in the Clubhouse earlier this week.


----------



## Shala (Dec 21, 2006)

The first time a man shows you who he really is...believe him.

I can't remember where I heard or read that but I confess that I sure as hell didn't listen. 

And I let him hurt me over and over again all the while making excuses for him when everyone around me could see who he really was. Then, of course, he hit me with the final humiliation which hurt me to the bone and broke my heart. And I decided that I had to let go of him for good. 

So now I must confess that I checked my email this morning looking for something from him....hoping wishing praying it would be there. A glimmer of hope that he really does care about me. Of course, there was nothing.

I am such a fool.


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 21, 2006)

IC I haven't started my Christmas shopping which means now I am going to be pitted in the stores with other procrastinators and what not. Oh the horror of waiting for reimbursement checks.


----------



## ripley (Dec 21, 2006)

Shala said:


> The first time a man shows you who he really is...believe him.
> 
> I can't remember where I heard or read that but I confess that I sure as hell didn't listen.
> 
> ...




Hugs from another email checker.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 21, 2006)

ripley said:


> Hugs from another email checker.



And from another.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Dec 21, 2006)

ripley said:


> Hugs from another email checker.





Carrie said:


> And from another.



And another.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 21, 2006)

Shala said:


> The first time a man shows you who he really is...believe him.
> 
> I can't remember where I heard or read that but I confess that I sure as hell didn't listen.
> 
> ...


No your not. Something ended for me not to long ago and I called, sent a text and im'd asking if I was missed..even if it was a little bit..and nothing.

We can't help who we love honey..I wish we got to choose.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 21, 2006)

*raises hand* Me too, although I don't have a reason to expect any email.


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 21, 2006)

I confess that I felt guilty* upon reading in the " 'Tis The Season" thread that I have "never posted anything snarky", and that I have "positivism" and that I am "kind" and "considerate".

Sorry to have let you down in Hyde Park lately.

Seeing how other people see you is just so surreal sometimes.

I'll try to be the guy that they described there.




*I confess that I'm predisposed to feeling guilty about something pretty much all the time.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 21, 2006)

i'm bored out of my mind.


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 22, 2006)

I confess that there's been a lot of freezing rain (sleet) today. I put my hand out of the car window like a fool. It sure as heck stings I tell ya! :doh:


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 22, 2006)

I confess that I'm a bad and obsessive-compulsive, juggs, rockets, er.. liar.


----------



## Shala (Dec 22, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> No your not. Something ended for me not to long ago and I called, sent a text and im'd asking if I was missed..even if it was a little bit..and nothing.
> 
> We can't help who we love honey..I wish we got to choose.



You are so right Misty. We just have no choice in the matter. He was the person I SHOULD have been the least likely to fall for....and BAM! I fell so hard. Thanks for being there with me.

Thanks to all you guys who are in the same boat with me. Let's keep paddling. I refuse to sink!!!!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 22, 2006)

Good = Writing a professional, level-headed email to your boss asking if you can meet with her to discuss your salary with a brief explanation of your concern. 

Bad = Being unprepared for the meeting, admitting that what moved you to finally bring this up was seeing the recent bump up in salary of someone you helped hire two years ago who is now making only $1500 less at a lower position than you when you've been with the company for nearly nine, saying the 2% increase you were given in September - which is in reality what everyone received - was not a fair reflection of the work you've done over the last two years was rather stupid as it is not a fair reflection on the work _anyone_ has done, getting choked up when you try to better explain your case.. 

My first time to ask for a raise and I totally blew it. At least she knows I feel undervalued. She has been much nicer to me since I sent the email. I know she doesn't want to lose me. Few would put up with her shit as I have for the last nine years. Everyone in the office tells me all the time there's a spot reserved in heaven for me for putting up with that woman. The conversation ended with a big hug (my skin crawling) and my boss saying, "I do value you. Let me know the range of your position and we'll see what we can do." I just don't put a whole lot of faith in that and wish I'd been stronger and more professional at the meeting. To quote Will Farrell in "Wedding Crashers" in reference to meat loaf: "Fuck!!!"

Truth is, I hope to be giving notice soon. I am underpaid and thought it would look better as I look for a new position when G. and I finally move to where ever we end up if my salary reflected more professional success than I've actually had.

Thank God for having next week off.


----------



## ripley (Dec 23, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I confess that I'm a bad and obsessive-compulsive, juggs, rockets, er.. liar.



Are you saying you lie to boobies and space-going vessels, and if so, why?


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 23, 2006)

ripley said:


> Are you saying you lie to boobies and space-going vessels, and if so, why?



That post was meant to follow right after the one I posted in Fat Talk...


----------



## Mechanic (Dec 23, 2006)

I will follow suit and say that I confess that I spent the entire day at the beach surfing. And now, here I am confessing to people I have no idea who they are.

Hope all of you a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year. Peace.


----------



## ripley (Dec 23, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> That post was meant to follow right after the one I posted in Fat Talk...



Ah, gotcha now, CuteSexy.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 23, 2006)

ripley said:


> Ah, gotcha now, CuteSexy.



:wubu:  :smitten:  Yeah.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 23, 2006)

Mechanic said:


> I will follow suit and say that I confess that I spent the entire day at the beach surfing. And now, here I am confessing to people I have no idea who they are.
> Hope all of you a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year. Peace.



I confess that I read that first sentence, "I spent the entire day _bench surfing_." :shocked:

Welcome, Mechanic.


----------



## saucywench (Dec 23, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I confess that I read that first sentence, "I spent the entire day _bench surfing_."


Now that's _my_ kind of sporting. If they ever hold an Internet Olympics, I'm goin' for the gold.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 23, 2006)

After having a few drinks yesterday afternoon, my boss called and wanted to know what would make me happy. I had no idea how to respond. I really just wanted to finish up my work at that moment and go home and get to all of the Christmas preparations I had waiting to do (instead, I worked late, came home pooped and barely accomplished anything - keep in mind she told us we could go home early at 3pm). Today she calls and tells me her lover wants to buy me and my fiance two airline tickets anywhere in the US with his frequent flyer points because they want me to know I'm appreciated. She also wanted me to book an airline ticket and car for a consultant coming into town next month. It's the Saturday before Christmas. I just want to have my fucking day off.

I was just hoping for a reasonable increase in pay and maybe a $1,000 bonus which I've totally earned. (See previous whining post.)

Why do I feel I'm dealing directly with the devil?


----------



## elle camino (Dec 23, 2006)

beautiful day, sun is out, all is well, xmas shopping is done, i am a happy girl.


----------



## saucywench (Dec 23, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Why do I feel I'm dealing directly with the devil?


Maybe you are.

I've recommended this book before:
View attachment 0684848597_01__BO2,204,203,200_PIsitb-dp-500-arrow,TopRight,45,-64_OU01_AA240_SH20_SCLZZZZZZZ_.jpg


I'm not particularly religious, nor do I agree with all of Peck's theories, but I'm willing to bet you'd be able to recognize your boss's behavior somewhere between these covers.


----------



## Mechanic (Dec 23, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I confess that I read that first sentence, "I spent the entire day _bench surfing_." :shocked:
> 
> Welcome, Mechanic.



Yikes! I've scheduled you an appointment to see your local Opthamologist. Oh btw, thanks for the warm welcome. Peace.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 24, 2006)

My dear family
makes me want to scream and cry
mobile home don't move.

Rubbing your forehead
sippin' generic cola 
Dad, you're my hero.

I always forget what boredom and angst is like until I go home. It feels like home, and I feel so young being yelled at and wanting to get in my car, music blaring, to find friends and drink. 27 going on 17.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 24, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> My dear family
> makes me want to scream and cry
> mobile home don't move.
> 
> ...



It's much more fun to be in your 20's, drunk on Christmas, screeching over excitement about getting Simpsons DVD's, and freaking out your boyfriend's aunt because you mentioned having a baby in a few years.


----------



## rainyday (Dec 25, 2006)

*Christmas Eve 2006:*

1 flooded basement
1 dead ShopVac
2 Quickie mops
3-1/2 hours mopping

I'm dreaming of a dry Christmas. Very dry, please.


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 25, 2006)

rainyday said:


> *Christmas Eve 2006:*
> 
> 1 flooded basement
> 1 dead ShopVac
> ...



I confess that I'm seeing a very troubling trend of good folks here having needs for water sucking equipment :-(


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 25, 2006)

rainyday said:


> *Christmas Eve 2006:*
> 
> 1 flooded basement
> 1 dead ShopVac
> ...



Gadzooks!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 25, 2006)

I confess I just ate a whole breakfast quiche. :eat1:


----------



## Krissy12 (Dec 25, 2006)

I confess that I want to get to know as many people as I can on these boards and hope to become a regular poster here. Maybe join a clique or two. Anyone want to show me the ropes?


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 25, 2006)

Krissy12 said:


> Anyone want to show me the ropes?











 

Oh, and just post more - best way to learn about people. If you want to learn so much about some people that you might decide to not like them anymore, head to Hyde Park and take a stand.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 25, 2006)

Our house smells sooo good after making cheddar biscuits and now starting this rib roast.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 25, 2006)

Krissy12 said:


> I confess that I want to get to know as many people as I can on these boards and hope to become a regular poster here. Maybe join a clique or two. Anyone want to show me the ropes?



I know some stuff. Ask me anything. 

Oh, and post your ass off in the meantime. (That's the quickest way to feel part of this place).


----------



## Krissy12 (Dec 26, 2006)

Awesome! That's too funny.  (The ropes pics)

<B>Carrie</B> Thanks for the advice, I'll be posting a lot..I can see already that this is a good place for me. You *are* all crazy, right? right?


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 26, 2006)

Crazy?
I'm not crazy!
*rants*
Who said I was crazy?
*raves*

Doesn't matter. Those who are make it obvious, and those who aren't can fake it.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 26, 2006)

Krissy12 said:


> I confess that I want to get to know as many people as I can on these boards and hope to become a regular poster here. Maybe join a clique or two. Anyone want to show me the ropes?


We have cliques? How come I wasn't informed of this? 

Honestly, just listen to Carrie. She knows just about everything.


----------



## Krissy12 (Dec 26, 2006)

AND...Look at me screwing up the HTML on my last post. *blush*

Can I join the clique where everyone grabs each others butts?


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 26, 2006)

Krissy12 said:


> AND...Look at me screwing up the HTML on my last post. *blush*
> 
> Can I join the clique where everyone grabs each others butts?


DONE! (Now tell me who's in it so I can grab their butts...)


----------



## Krissy12 (Dec 26, 2006)

Looks like it's just us so far, RW. *pinches your butt*


----------



## supersoup (Dec 26, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> DONE! (Now tell me who's in it so I can grab their butts...)



i've just dubbed myself president. it's the grab-ass clique. as an avid ass fan, i'm all about this. 

enough. let's start grabbin' ass!!!


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 26, 2006)

What if you don't want your butt grabbed?!?!?!!?!


----------



## supersoup (Dec 26, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> What if you don't want your butt grabbed?!?!?!!?!



what, are you from mars or something??

and you only grab-ass to members silly.


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 26, 2006)

supersoup said:


> what, are you from mars or something??
> 
> and you only grab-ass to members silly.



Pluto actually....oh wait that's not a planet anymore. I don't know where I am from. 

Anyhoo, can you join and pinch, but not get pinched in return? I have a sensitive hiney...I don't want to bruise it. I do enjoy being the pincher though, I'll just pass on the pinchee.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 26, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> Pluto actually....oh wait that's not a planet anymore. I don't know where I am from.
> 
> Anyhoo, can you join and pinch, but not get pinched in return? I have a sensitive hiney...I don't want to bruise it. I do enjoy being the pincher though, I'll just pass on the pinchee.



sure why not. you can pinch, grab, smack, and adore.


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 26, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> Anyhoo, can you join and pinch, but not get pinched in return? I have a sensitive hiney...I don't want to bruise it. I do enjoy being the pincher though, I'll just pass on the pinchee.



I confess I'm thinking you could be the little sister my wife never knew she had....I can soooooo hear tha statement coming from her. LOL


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 26, 2006)

Dear Mom:

Thank you for sending clothing 9 sizes too large. No, it's not insulting at all. Really. I especially liked you sending my post-recovery jeans... Y'know, the pair of jeans that were so upsetting to purchase I actually vomitted and cried in the fitting room. I really appreciate seeing those again. 

Love,

Your child, the ungrateful asshole


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 26, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i've just dubbed myself president. it's the grab-ass clique. as an avid ass fan, i'm all about this.
> 
> enough. let's start grabbin' ass!!!


Can we draft members? 'Cause there are some people around here with some fine-lookin' asses. And I don't want to have to wait for them to fill out their application forms.


----------



## Krissy12 (Dec 26, 2006)

Application Form:

X_____________ <--------SIGN OR WE WILL SIGN FOR YOU


----------



## rainyday (Dec 26, 2006)

Seems like the perfect application form would just be a photocopied image of the applying butt cheeks. Other than a name, no writing needed.


----------



## ripley (Dec 26, 2006)

They don't make photocopiers that big.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 27, 2006)

eff an application, just state you want your arse adored.

buuuuuuuuuuuut...as an ass fan, a picture would surely expedite the process...


----------



## mejix (Dec 27, 2006)

at the beginning of the year-end cleaning and the throwing of old stuff im kind of melodramatic, im on my knees pleading mercy to myself.

by the end i am heartless, efficient. i carry a sword, i hold purifying fire, i am the avenging angel! the cleanser of souls!







*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 27, 2006)

Wagimawr said:


> Oh, and just post more - best way to learn about people. If you want to learn so much about some people that you might decide to not like them anymore, head to Hyde Park and take a stand.


I saw this post and was instantly turned on by the rope photos.

I have no idea what this says about me.

I don't think I want to know.


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 27, 2006)

I am so fed up. I wrote the LONGEST, nastiest rant in my personal blog. And it felt good. Really good. It's like, the written expression of a physical bitch slap. I'm still not quite over it, but getting there. Thank god for a new year, because this one has been a huge, steaming pile of cow shit.


----------



## JustPlainJim (Dec 27, 2006)

I confess that I'm kinda sick today... I need a hug... and a breathmint.


----------



## mejix (Dec 27, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I saw this post and was instantly turned on by the rope photos.
> 
> I have no idea what this says about me.
> 
> I don't think I want to know.




well the two pics together form a sort of, well.... _do i need to explain?_ 

let us just say the composition is kind of evocative.



*


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 27, 2006)

She either likes to be bound or likes to bind others.


----------



## VanilaGorila (Dec 27, 2006)

I confess I need a date for New Years!


----------



## Shala (Dec 27, 2006)

VanilaGorila said:


> I confess I need a date for New Years!



Oh my gosh.....you too?? My Christmas wish was to have a cute boy to kiss at Midnight on New Year's Eve. So far....its not looking good. Dammit.


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 27, 2006)

Shala said:


> Oh my gosh.....you too?? My Christmas wish was to have a cute boy to kiss at Midnight on New Year's Eve. So far....its not looking good. Dammit.



Ditto. My plan to is just grab the cutest one that my beer goggled self can find and lay it on him.


----------



## Shala (Dec 27, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> Ditto. My plan to is just grab the cutest one that my beer goggled self can find and lay it on him.



I like where your head's at. I think this plan may just work! I will report back and let ya'll know how it went. Just think....there is a completely unaware, unsuspecting guy out there that's got a big wet kiss from me coming up ina few days. Hope he can handle me....


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 27, 2006)

Shala said:


> Just think....there is a completely unaware, unsuspecting guy out there that's got a big wet kiss from me coming up ina few days. Hope he can handle me....



 oooooooh, yes. I hope that he's a good kisser too. Otherwise, what a waste of liquid courage *rolls eyes*


----------



## Shala (Dec 27, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> oooooooh, yes. I hope that he's a good kisser too. Otherwise, what a waste of liquid courage *rolls eyes*



Ahhh a good kisser! Oh please let him be one.....they are so hard to find. For me anyway. I want one of those movie moment kisses with my heart pounding and my knees weak and...ahem...other areas all tingly.

I mean if I'm gonna wish, I might as well wish big.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Dec 27, 2006)

IC that this time of year I oscillate between finding my family to be the most interesting family ever and just being bored.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 27, 2006)

ic that i had the most lovely dream last night, wherein i was in a band, onstage, singing 'little respect' by erasure and i nailed the 'toooo _meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee_' part in the chorus and i felt like finally after 10+ years of loving the fuck out of that song, i'd finally done it justice.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 27, 2006)

Shala said:


> Ahhh a good kisser! Oh please let him be one.....they are so hard to find. For me anyway. I want one of those movie moment kisses with my heart pounding and my knees weak and...ahem...other areas all tingly.
> 
> I mean if I'm gonna wish, I might as well wish big.



i'd settle for a kiss on the forehead, i think those are oh-so-sweet.

:wubu:


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 27, 2006)

IC that my daughter has spent the past few days singing songs from White Christmas_ ..."The best things...happen while you're dancing....",_ and that she is now a huge admirer of Fred Astaire.....and it pleases me to no end that she is able to find value in things beyond what is currently popular with her friends.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 27, 2006)

I confess that Mrs. Fuzzy still considers fat a four-letter word.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 27, 2006)

I confess that I have two open cans of Diet coke, one I just opened, and another from yesterday, on the desk next to me and I think I just took a sip from the old one.


----------



## ripley (Dec 27, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I confess that Mrs. Fuzzy still considers fat a four-letter word.



Is it that she can't count, or can't spell? Shame either way. 







Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 27, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I confess that I have two open cans of Diet coke, one I just opened, and another from yesterday, on the desk next to me and I think I just took a sip from the old one.



Mix 'em.

..


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 28, 2006)

ripley said:


> Is it that she can't count, or can't spell? Shame either way.
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.



*laugh*

Um, I try to say she's fat in the nicest of ways, but she says 'dem fightin' words!'


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 28, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I confess that Mrs. Fuzzy still considers fat a four-letter word.



I confess that Mrs. Screaming Chicken feels the same way sometimes.


----------



## Mini (Dec 28, 2006)

I confess that I've managed to cut down to two cups of coffee a day by using a mug that's bigger than most people's heads. It's comically gigantic, yet proportionate.


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 28, 2006)

IC cold weather and me aren't going to be on the road singing duets.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 28, 2006)

dear whatever is making me sneeze: CUT IT OUT FOR A LITTLE BIT, PRETTY PLEASE.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 28, 2006)

Plans for the day:

Get hangers.

Get cucumber.

Go to the DMV.

Boy is my life exciting.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 28, 2006)

I confess that I am very pissed that someone asked Misty for my address for a secret santa card, then after me being all excited they didn't send one.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 28, 2006)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I confess that I am very pissed that someone asked Misty for my address for a secret santa card, then after me being all excited they didn't send one.



I told you I haven't gotten all the cards yet. So don't get pissed just yet.


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 28, 2006)

IC I hope everyone has a great 2007. I just know I am going to miss the new year being rang in.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 28, 2006)

I confess I'm dying of curiosity as to who the secret santa was that didn't sign the card!!!!!


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 28, 2006)

*WARNING!*

*The following post is in extremely poor taste.*​


TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Plans for the day:
> 
> Get hangers.
> 
> ...



Use of a cucumber in the past may have obviated the necessity for hangers in the present.


----------



## Mini (Dec 28, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I confess I'm dying of curiosity as to who the secret santa was that didn't sign the card!!!!!



Uh, it was me. >_>


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 28, 2006)

Nuh Uh! It was me! 


Um.. What did I do?


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 28, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Use of a cucumber in the past may have obviated the necessity for hangers in the present.



*DUDE.*

Best post I've read in a while.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 29, 2006)

i confess i'm never drinking again out of boredom. bad idea.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 29, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I told you I haven't gotten all the cards yet. So don't get pissed just yet.



awww thanks Misty, now I'll be doubly pissed if I don't get it after you have!


----------



## CuteyChubb (Dec 29, 2006)

I confess I'm late to work, bs-ing around at home and need to get my a$# outta here. I gotta lot to do today for the partying going on in my life this weekend. Happy 2007 y'all. :happy:

OMgosh, my shiny can is back. I rock.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 29, 2006)

i confess i have another day off today, and no idea what i want to do with it. oy.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 29, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i confess i have another day off today, and no idea what i want to do with it. oy.



This calls for porn, and lots of it.


----------



## Mini (Dec 29, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> This calls for porn, and lots of it.



We're not all horny deviants, BJ.


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 29, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Nuh Uh! It was me!
> 
> 
> Um.. What did I do?


If you don't know (and you should), then I'm not going to tell you. I'd say this might warrant some time in the time-out chair to think about your behavior until you remember.


----------



## Shala (Dec 29, 2006)

I confess that I know it was my fault for letting it happen. I should have never let myself get so close to you. It breaks me to know that we have uttered our last word to each other. You came back here this weekend to taunt me I think. You are so close again...so close that I could physically touch you. And yet you are farther away from me than you've ever been. I confess that I am letting you go. I will NOT cry for you anymore. Its a wasted emotion on you.

Sorry about the sad stuff guys. I am done with it now. 

Now on a lighter note....I confess I will be on Bourbon Street New Year's Eve and I fear there will be some nudity and general misbehavior on my part.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 29, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> This calls for porn, and lots of it.



psh, i have lots of people floating around my house, totally not conducive to massive amounts of porn.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 29, 2006)

i'm bored. seriously. i need something to do. GAHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## ripley (Dec 29, 2006)

I confess that I am turned off by people who say how popular they were in High School.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 29, 2006)

I can't believe you're actually moving away, although really there's no "news" in that "news." Things have been over for a long time, but I will always be off-kilter around you--I never got to play the hand I was dealt for you--and it still has the power to make me antsy and stirred-up over nothing. Even though it's over. Even though I know I don't want you. You are a lesson in physics! (Back forth back forth, push pull.) I wish I coulda planted a big one on you when you left, but it didn't seem appropriate--I had been wondering if it would. Too bad. Like many things. What a strange life lesson you've been and if I may pull out the snarkiest lesson for the moment--well, that's TMI, but really. Let your freak flag fly. Okay. Ciao.


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 29, 2006)

Shala said:


> Now on a lighter note....I confess I will be on Bourbon Street New Year's Eve and I fear there will be some nudity and general misbehavior on my part.



*jealous* !!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 29, 2006)

I just watched The Benchwarmers..and I really enjoyed it! It was funny, sweet and actually kinda poignant.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 29, 2006)

i confess that i hate ridiculous photos, and (not so) ridiculous photos as well. and by hate i mean despise with every fiber of my being.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Dec 29, 2006)

Supersoup, the pic for your profile is super cute.

*:happy: :happy: :happy: *


----------



## CuteyChubb (Dec 29, 2006)

*I am having a really good end of year. New car buying, 2 dates having, I'm feeling pretty good. I hope y'all are, too, I confess.*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 30, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess that I am turned off by people who say how popular they were in High School.


Does that mean you're turned ON by people who were total outcasts? Because I totally was. I'll even provide proof if that'll get you all hot and bothered.


----------



## saucywench (Dec 30, 2006)

CuteyChubb said:


> *New car buying, 2 dates having, I'm feeling pretty good.*


I confess that I sung these lines to the tune of The Twelve Days of Christmas.


----------



## Michelle (Dec 30, 2006)

saucywench said:


> I confess that I sung these lines to the tune of The Twelve Days of Christmas.


 
Great googlymoogly. I did the same thing. That's scary.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 30, 2006)

i confess that even though i'm completely and utterly pissed off that i was screwed over and have to work today, i'm looking forward to being a complete bitch to those that deserve it when i get there. the wrath of the soup shall be felt today!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donna (Dec 30, 2006)

saucywench said:


> I confess that I sung these lines to the tune of The Twelve Days of Christmas.





Michelle said:


> Great googlymoogly. I did the same thing.  That's scary.



THIS is why I like y'all!


----------



## saucywench (Dec 30, 2006)

saucywench said:


> I confess that I sung these lines to the tune of The Twelve Days of Christmas.


Ack!!!  

Sang, not sung! :doh:

I should know better than to post when I've just awoken.
(Awakened? I give up.) (I'm rethinking the sang/sung thing, too.)


----------



## saucywench (Dec 30, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> THIS is why I like y'all!


And now I can't get FIIIIIVE...ROAST BEEF..SANDWICHES!!!! out of my head. Oof.:blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 30, 2006)

saucywench said:


> Ack!!!
> 
> Sang, not sung! :doh:
> 
> ...


Sunk, maybe?


----------



## saucywench (Dec 30, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Sunk, maybe?


Actually, I have a pretty good singing voice. Oh, wait, you said sunk, not suck. Or...are those two words interchangeable, in this instance?


----------



## rainyday (Dec 30, 2006)

I confess I have a bad cold (Christmas present from my nephews) and it's making me very, very grumpy. My bro and I have been watching Curb Your Enthusiasm DVDs though, and I'm already 12.5% less grumpy than a couple hours ago.


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 30, 2006)

So, today, I got my hair cut, bought this cute black blazer and new earrings.

The outfit is totally together and for the first time in a while, I feel like I look "hot". Not pretty, not cute, not beautiful. H-O-T. Amazing what a little self confidence and new clothes can accomplish.

Now if I could get rid of the beginning of this headache...


----------



## ripley (Dec 30, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Does that mean you're turned ON by people who were total outcasts? Because I totally was. I'll even provide proof if that'll get you all hot and bothered.



Heh. I didn't mean "turned off" in a strictly sexual sense. And man, I am NOT going into what turns me on right out in public here, lol. 

But I'm liking you better (and I liked you a lot already!) for being an outcast. We rock, don't we?


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 30, 2006)

I confess to being responsible for everyone at work calling the deputy manager Mumble ... after pointing out he looks just like the penguin from Happy Feet


----------



## CuteyChubb (Dec 30, 2006)

IC I bought it. A new Jeep Cherokee. I feel so damn good right now. That new truck makes me look hot. Not cute. Not sweet. Just HOT. It's golden and I am in love.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 30, 2006)

IC that $400 later, I look pretty goddamn sharp. I can't wait to wear this to the bash.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 30, 2006)

IC girls, especially girls in a tight clique, can be fucking mean.

But it's really funny when you're in the clique, so it's okay.

My friend from IP and I are basically pulling the same shit on MySpace that we pulled when we were together in real life. I forgot how fun being a girl can be is. I <3 excluding needy people.


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 31, 2006)

The UserCP is quiet. I will take this opportunity to go to bed.

Dimensions is so addictive.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 31, 2006)

i confess i'm totally jealous of all you people and your new threads, cars, and dates!!! oy.


----------



## rainyday (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes, but Soupy, half the board wants your pretty hair.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 31, 2006)

I confess that out.of.habit's avatar cracks me up. BWAH


----------



## Tina (Dec 31, 2006)

Congrats, Cutey! I would love to see a picture of you in it looking like your beautiful self.


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 31, 2006)

This new tablet computer[1], while exceptionally nifty, is driving me up the wall with driver failures and software conflicts[2], and its rather steep learning curve.
I'm getting the hang of it though. Did I mention that it's really, really nifty?

And the smartphone I got for my girlfriend[3] turns out to have a much better niftiness-per-dollar ratio than even this computer.
To top it off, her gifts to me were extremely thoughtful and appropriate.

And I had a wonderful visit with my folks earlier this week.

So, after all this rambling, what I'm confessing to is that I had a truly delightful holiday vacation - and it's not over yet!

-Rusty
[1]: Samsung Q1 (Celeron M - last year's model) 
[2]: PDAnet crashed my Bluetooth driver by overdriving the link between the Treo and the tablet PC. (Note: You don't need to understand this  )
[3]: Treo 680P


----------



## CuteyChubb (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes, I will post pix. I am trying to figure out where to go in my new pretty sparkly thing in the driveway. I'm gone for the day................... hope you are having a great time with Mr. Bigg.


----------



## Michelle (Dec 31, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> IC that my daughter has spent the past few days singing songs from White Christmas_ ..."The best things...happen while you're dancing....",_ and that she is now a huge admirer of Fred Astaire.....and it pleases me to no end that she is able to find value in things beyond what is currently popular with her friends.


 
Joy, I've been trying to remember to reply to you since I read this post. Here's a little Christmas gift for your daughter for being such a cool teen. 

Dancing​ 

Be patient, as it might take a minute to load (and I promise you that it's virus-free).


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 31, 2006)

I confess I'm actually excited about and not dreading going out tonight. I'm glad I chose the gays over fat girls..lol. The fat girl parties here are mostly about who can pick up the hottest boy. I won last year..and decided then and there that's not what I'm about. So I'd rather have fun laughing and looking at hot mens..instead of trying to compete for some guy. If he wants me..he can find me in da club 

WOO HOO bring on NYE!


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 31, 2006)

liz (di-va) said:


> I confess that out.of.habit's avatar cracks me up. BWAH



Fat Lois was getting a little tired, so I thought Peter Griffin as the Original Pretty Woman would be fantastic for a while.
Thanks for the props!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 31, 2006)

out.of.habit said:


> Fat Lois was getting a little tired, so I thought Peter Griffin as the Original Pretty Woman would be fantastic for a while.
> Thanks for the props!



heheheheheh...it's the idiotic fake-Julia expression on his face that cracks me up so. too funny--


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 31, 2006)

IC Safeway marble cheesecake is *the sex*.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 31, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> IC Safeway marble cheesecake is *the sex*.



Kroger Caramel Fudge Cheesecake Colossal - is - just - like a multiple orgasm!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 31, 2006)

I confess that the following are things women do that turn me off...


..um..

..er..

..let me get back with this.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 31, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Kroger Caramel Fudge Cheesecake Colossal - is - just - like a multiple orgasm!!!!!!!!!!!!



No Krogers here.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 31, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> No Krogers here.




I'll send you some!:bow:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 31, 2006)

I confess I hate that my pals were supposed to call with directions to a party over an hour ago. Good god, If I get ditched, I hope there's somebody left in the world to keep me company.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 31, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I hate that my pals were supposed to call with directions to a party over an hour ago. Good god, If I get ditched, I hope there's somebody left in the world to keep me company.



If you get ditched, I'll call you drunk. I've already been drinking since 5:45 PM in preparation of this. Ryan's playing video games and will probably go to bed before midnight.

As far as confessions go, I've eaten so much yummy food today, to include Twinkies, and I don't even feel guilty.

IC also the lack of guilt could probably be attributed to two glasses of wine and a gin on the rocks.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks TSL! I was ditched, but I went out anyways (though home early).

So, Detroit has this tradition. Whereby everyone who owns a gun (apparently a lot of people) shoots it into the sky at Midnight on New Years. See, I thought I could handle driving through the streets starting around 11:50am. I was nearly hyperventilating by the time I put my key to the door. They're still going off strong in my neighborhood. It sounds like a war zone.

But I'm not scared! Really! I'm tuff! Gar!!

<Rolls into the fetal position>


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 1, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Thanks TSL! I was ditched, but I went out anyways (though home early).
> 
> So, Detroit has this tradition. Whereby everyone who owns a gun (apparently a lot of people) shoots it into the sky at Midnight on New Years. See, I thought I could handle driving through the streets starting around 11:50am. I was nearly hyperventilating by the time I put my key to the door. They're still going off strong in my neighborhood. It sounds like a war zone.
> 
> ...



5.5 drinks in! Just sayin'!


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 1, 2007)

IC that I had the most awful NYE is history. I went to bed at 10pm after having sat online since 7-ish pm. I read The Devil Wears Prada. Then I was woken several different times to fireworks, drunks yelling "Daniel, you wasted son-of-a-bitch, get back here RIGHT NOW!!!!" and the girl downstairs playing the same song over and over and over again. Alone, with the cat, no testosterone in sight. HELLO 2007!!! You are already looking much like 2006.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Jan 1, 2007)

This1Yankee: Do not despair. Get some chocolate. It will be better in a few hours. :happy:


----------



## supersoup (Jan 2, 2007)

I AM BOOOOORED!!! 

bahhh.

but i am going on another daylong roadtrip tomorrow, so there's that to look forward to.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 2, 2007)

IC I wish Chunky Pam was my christmas present from Santa.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jan 2, 2007)

Mini said:


> Uh, it was me. >_>


Couldn't be. I could actually read it.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jan 2, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> Use of a cucumber in the past may have obviated the necessity for hangers in the present.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to FreeThinker again.


----------



## elle camino (Jan 2, 2007)

IC that i'd really like to feel less sad for a little bit.


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 2, 2007)

BBM and I grabbed dinner and played makeover at my house last night. IT WAS SOOOOO FUN. 

She is the biggest sweetheart ever. Now to hem her pants...

Teeeeheee!! :happy:


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 2, 2007)

elle camino said:


> IC that i'd really like to feel less sad for a little bit.



One of my parrots just called me a "fluff bucket." That's worth a laugh, isn't it? *grin*

...and if that doesn't work, I'll resort to silly faces on a webcam.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 2, 2007)

IC I am not looking forward to annual review time.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 2, 2007)

The new year has begun with a bitter start, but I do confess I'm very excited that I just got my plane tix for an activisty trip to Florida. With two fun days attached at the end--in just a couple of weeks. I'm feeling lucky to have an impending vacation--even if short--so soon after this last one.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jan 2, 2007)

I confess I was able to go to Dunkin Donuts this morning, and have had an apple fritter and five donuts in the space of an hour. :eat2: 

Wait--maybe this should have gone on the weight board.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 2, 2007)

i confess i'm rather frustrated. 

besides that, my friend and i went on a road trip today and had an effing blast, i love being a dork.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 2, 2007)

I confess I'm sort of surprised someone on the boards didn't know I was male or female. Am I not feminine and lovely in all my behaviors?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 2, 2007)

I confess that alot of users have confusled me with being a lady.

Not that there's anything wrong with that..


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 3, 2007)

IC I wish was at a Vegas Buffet instead of being in my warm toasty office in Las Vegas.


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 3, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess I'm sort of surprised someone on the boards didn't know I was male or female. Am I not feminine and lovely in all my behaviors?




I have read this three times, and I still think it's hilarious!!!! Not that they didn't know your gender (uh, duh?! avatar?), but the last sentence just gets me. _Well put_ And you are lovely


----------



## Shala (Jan 4, 2007)

I confess I just joined bbwdatefinder. I'm a bit nervous....


----------



## Mini (Jan 4, 2007)

Shala said:


> I confess I just joined bbwdatefinder. I'm a bit nervous....



I've been on it for years. A few friends, too. Expect the worst and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 4, 2007)

IC I am tempted to ditch a funeral for some guy that ran against me in an election.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 4, 2007)

I confess I'm going to NY for a weekend end of February for work again! Yay!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 4, 2007)

IC I feel frustrated about politics.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 4, 2007)

Shala said:


> I confess I just joined bbwdatefinder. I'm a bit nervous....





Mini said:


> I've been on it for years. A few friends, too. Expect the worst and you won't be disappointed.



i got an email today saying someone sent me a smile (?)...i don't remember joining it at all though. odd to say the least.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 4, 2007)

i confess i am in complete lust with this boy i found on youtube. and he sings and plays guitar. oy.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 4, 2007)

At the risk of sounding mean (yeah, I know - years too late for that disclaimer) - 

Is it just me, or does there seem to be quite a few posts about situations and questions which seem a bit too.... obvious? Sort of like, questioning whether or not it's smart to put lit fireworks in your pants. It's almost to the point that I expect one to come up as: "_I jammed my hand in the sink disposal, now it's stuck and I'm not sure if I should turn ON the disposal or not - what do you guys here on a random internet message board think I should do_?"


----------



## supersoup (Jan 4, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> At the risk of sounding mean (yeah, I know - years too late for that disclaimer) -
> 
> Is it just me, or does there seem to be quite a few posts about situations and questions which seem a bit too.... obvious? Sort of like, questioning whether or not it's smart to put lit fireworks in your pants. It's almost to the point that I expect one to come up as: "_I jammed my hand in the sink disposal, now it's stuck and I'm not sure if I should turn ON the disposal or not - what do you guys here on a random internet message board think I should do_?"



DAMN YOU REP SYSTEM, DAMN YOU!!!!

dolts. all of them.


----------



## ripley (Jan 4, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> At the risk of sounding mean (yeah, I know - years too late for that disclaimer) -
> 
> Is it just me, or does there seem to be quite a few posts about situations and questions which seem a bit too.... obvious? Sort of like, questioning whether or not it's smart to put lit fireworks in your pants. It's almost to the point that I expect one to come up as: "_I jammed my hand in the sink disposal, now it's stuck and I'm not sure if I should turn ON the disposal or not - what do you guys here on a random internet message board think I should do_?"



Not just you. There are copious amounts of strangers around Dims lately. I'm keeping my head down, mostly.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jan 4, 2007)

supersoup said:


> DAMN YOU REP SYSTEM, DAMN YOU!!!!
> 
> dolts. all of them.



I repped her for you.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 5, 2007)

ripley said:


> Not just you. There are copious amounts of strangers around Dims lately. I'm keeping my head down, mostly.



Oh.. And all this time, I thought it was me.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 5, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> BBM and I grabbed dinner and played makeover at my house last night. IT WAS SOOOOO FUN.
> 
> She is the biggest sweetheart ever. Now to hem her pants...
> 
> Teeeeheee!! :happy:


LOL. Hem my pants and I will put the lovin' on you. ;p

I'm definitely coming back tomorrow. 

Because you're totally awesome. And because I want the rest of my half of the cheesecake.


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 5, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> LOL. Hem my pants and I will put the lovin' on you. ;p
> 
> I'm definitely coming back tomorrow.
> 
> Because you're totally awesome. And because I want the rest of my half of the cheesecake.



I might end up taking a nap with my head on your lap. Play with my hair??
:batting: :batting: 

Sooo tired...oh my goodness. Can't.....keep....eyes....opennnn....*zzzz*


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 5, 2007)

I LOVE MY JOB! My boss just said he was leaving early today and wasn't coming back until Wednesday. He then informed us to find some computer games to play to keep us occupied. !!!! I need suggestions.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 5, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> I LOVE MY JOB! My boss just said he was leaving early today and wasn't coming back until Wednesday. He then informed us to find some computer games to play to keep us occupied. !!!! I need suggestions.



I think I love your boss. Play snood, and some form of non-gambling internet poker. Maybe some bejeweled, and if you're allowed to install things, create your office on The Sims2.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Jan 5, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> At the risk of sounding mean (yeah, I know - years too late for that disclaimer) -
> 
> Is it just me, or does there seem to be quite a few posts about situations and questions which seem a bit too.... obvious? Sort of like, questioning whether or not it's smart to put lit fireworks in your pants. It's almost to the point that I expect one to come up as: "_I jammed my hand in the sink disposal, now it's stuck and I'm not sure if I should turn ON the disposal or not - what do you guys here on a random internet message board think I should do_?"




Who? :huh: ************************


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 5, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> I think I love your boss. Play snood, and some form of non-gambling internet poker. Maybe some bejeweled, and if you're allowed to install things, create your office on The Sims2.



THANKS!! I am going to try for Wheel of Fortune and Jeopardy first  SO addicting. I would love to do Sims2, but I did get in trouble for installing Yahoo IM, so I won't be installing anything for a while!!! 

I love my boss too!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 5, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> I might end up taking a nap with my head on your lap. Play with my hair??
> :batting: :batting:
> 
> Sooo tired...oh my goodness. Can't.....keep....eyes....opennnn....*zzzz*


 My baby sister has never forgiven me for pulling this little number on her time after time. I say she deserved it for being so slow to catch on.


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 5, 2007)

Ah, yes. It should be a good evening. We still have a good 3/4 of a Juniors of Manhattan's cheesecake left, I have cough syrup with narcotics in it, girly movies, and hair playing with. *sigh* Who needs men?


I say this now...but wasn't saying it yesterday...shh

AND SOUPY--> Jan. 19th, JetBlue will fly your pretty tushy here $195 round trip, that's taxes and everythind included. You fly out of Columbus at 11:45am, and will be here in time for dinner  NO EXCUSES! (and can have you safely back hom by 6pm on the following Sunday)


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 5, 2007)

You know how, sometimes, when you hear something one way, your brain computes it the same way forever, even after you realize you heard it wrong? Years ago, when I first moved to Arkansas, I heard a commercial for the "Big Butt Classic". I thought perhaps it was a new version of the wet t-shirt contest for those well-endowed in the nether regions. I quickly learned of my error when I saw the signs that had the correct title in big bold letters, but to this day, the little kid in me giggles inside everytime someone says "Big Buck Classic" on the radio. 

It's very hard to make "Buck" not sound like "Butt", unless you're making a point to e-nun-cee-ate clearly. Try saying "Big Buck Classic" 20 times fast and see what you get.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 5, 2007)

I confess I hate my job today. I swear I hate my job today. My kids are no where close to being where they need to be and out of 13..3 are special ed and 4 need to be retained.

GGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 5, 2007)

I confess I'm happy that I've an article out today, and soon another place will pick it up. Plus I've got my very own wikipedia page. Even though my co-worker who sits across from me did it, it still makes me feel good. Is that silly?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 5, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess I hate my job today. I swear I hate my job today. My kids are no where close to being where they need to be and out of 13..3 are special ed and 4 need to be retained.
> 
> GGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



Not to be flip, but if you realize that they're not learning, there's significantly less of a problem, and one that's more easily remedied.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 5, 2007)

IC I want to go do something fun and risque`


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm struggling to understand how someone can see a pet animal seeming seriously ill and suffering - and not go to any and all lengths to help it.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 5, 2007)

Ever have one of those days where you just can get energy up for anything? I've been sludging through the same mundane tasks all day, not able to finish them, just feeling blah. 
Maybe it's just the gray weather. But shit, I got work to do and nil desire to do it.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 5, 2007)

I hate my job until one of my kids comes up to me and say something so spectacular to me that I fall in love with my job all over again.

I'm not sure if she's heard it somewhere before, but one of my spec. ed girls came up to me today and said she wrote something for me:

"I love you with all my soul. Without you, I'm nothing but a butterless roll."

I love 2nd graders.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 5, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I hate my job until one of my kids comes up to me and say something so spectacular to me that I fall in love with my job all over again.
> 
> I'm not sure if she's heard it somewhere before, but one of my spec. ed girls came up to me today and said she wrote something for me:
> 
> ...



:wubu: oy, i adore little kids.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 5, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> Ah, yes. It should be a good evening. We still have a good 3/4 of a Juniors of Manhattan's cheesecake left, I have cough syrup with narcotics in it, girly movies, and hair playing with. *sigh* Who needs men?
> 
> 
> I say this now...but wasn't saying it yesterday...shh
> ...


i'll still be laid up from my surgery my dear!! i might not even be out of the hospital by then!! that, and i'm terrified of flying.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 5, 2007)

I confess that I just crafted a kick ass response in the Dear Fa's in hiding thread and I'm very proud of it.


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 5, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i'll still be laid up from my surgery my dear!! i might not even be out of the hospital by then!! that, and i'm terrified of flying.



.... .... I guess that's an acceptable excuse. I will be thinking good karma get well wishes that day for you lovely!!!


----------



## Danyull (Jan 5, 2007)

I confess that I'm an arrogant prick =] thsat has a huge obbsession with pink =]


----------



## Esme (Jan 5, 2007)

IC that I'm already plotting and planning ways to get back to CA and see my sweetie. :wubu:


----------



## mejix (Jan 5, 2007)

i think that gas grills constitute one of the greatest inventions of mankind and, in my humble opinion, evidence of god's existence and his magnificent plan of the universe. i have been chosen to reveal part of this plan and therefore present to you, even if you are a democrat: 

The Top 10 Gas Grills between $500 and $1,500

10) Vermont Castings Experience VCS5006
9) MHP Heritage Series WRG4DD Infrared Gas
8) Holland Legacy
7) Vidalia 440
6) Napoleon Prestige II (PT450)
5) Broilmaster P3BL
4) Broilking Imperial 70
3) Weber Genesis Gold B
2) Ducane 545-Inch
1) Weber Summit Gold A4


_now submit to the awesome power of the list of top ten gas grills!_


*


----------



## supersoup (Jan 6, 2007)

boredom is going to be the death of me, if not insomnia. 





(ZERO comments from you brat!!  )


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 6, 2007)

I confess that I'm watching Pure Country and remembering why I love George Strait's voice so much. But also very grateful that he's never made another movie because his acting sucks ass.

I also confess that I wonder how many people realize that new She's Like the Wind song that is so popular right now..was originally sung by Patrick Swazey for the original Dirty Dancing movie.

HA


----------



## Butterbelly (Jan 6, 2007)

I confess I was so pissed off today that Duke lost their conference opener to VA Tech that I screamed bloody murder and scared the crap out of my neighbor, who was in her backyard.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 6, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I'm not sure if she's heard it somewhere before, but one of my spec. ed girls came up to me today and said she wrote something for me:
> 
> "I love you with all my soul. Without you, I'm nothing but a butterless roll."



This is so fabulous--


----------



## herin (Jan 6, 2007)

I confess that I watched LSU stomp on Notre Dame in the Sugar Bowl 41-14 and enjoyed the hell outta it!


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 6, 2007)

mejix said:


> i think that gas grills constitute one of the greatest inventions of mankind and, in my humble opinion, evidence of god's existence and his magnificent plan of the universe. i have been chosen to reveal part of this plan and therefore present to you, even if you are a democrat:
> 
> The Top 10 Gas Grills between $500 and $1,500
> 
> ...



In addition to the gas grill as one of the all time great inventions, I submit for your approval the ice and water in the door refrigerator.


----------



## Esme (Jan 7, 2007)

IC that it's now past noon and I'm still in my jammies. YAY!:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 7, 2007)

Esme said:


> IC that it's now past noon and I'm still in my jammies. YAY!:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:



Me too, Dear. The jammies I plan to continue wearing for the duration of the day.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jan 7, 2007)

Esme said:


> IC that it's now past noon and I'm still in my jammies. YAY!:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:



Ditto.

Eating blueberry muffins and watching dog agility trials on tv in my underwears.

And gazing lovingly at the roses I bought myself on Friday. Sometimes, single is awesome!


----------



## mejix (Jan 7, 2007)

its 3:00 in the afternoon and im also in my underwear, drinking whiskey and scotch, trying to figure out how we got the golf cart into the hotel room. will somebody close the damned blinds?! 


*


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 7, 2007)

mejix said:


> its 3:00 in the afternoon and im also in my underwear, drinking whiskey and scotch, trying to figure out how we got the golf cart into the hotel room. will somebody close the damned blinds?!
> 
> 
> *




Clever Mejix. Remind me to call you if I ever need to fit all of my belongings into a tiny tiny truck again.


----------



## mejix (Jan 7, 2007)

whoa, i think the guys that passed out in the bathroom might be feds... 


*


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 7, 2007)

dude are you quotin from movies?


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 7, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> dude are you quotin from movies?



I'm lovin' that user title!


----------



## mejix (Jan 7, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> dude are you quotin from movies?



yeah, like you dont have your own little dirty stories. amphetamine cocktail? rupaul catfight at the four seasons? "i'll scratch your eyes out mr. daley! i'll scratch your eyes out!", sound familiar? 


_hehehe, just keeding_

*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 7, 2007)

I can't remember for the life of me if Ren's on Central or Mountain Time... But I'm figuring if I call her after my dinner, she damned well better be ready to amuse me.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 7, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I can't remember for the life of me if Ren's on Central or Mountain Time... But I'm figuring if I call her after my dinner, she damned well better be ready to amuse me.



Texas is CST!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 7, 2007)

IC that I have put on a few pounds (thank you, holidays!) and I think it's kinda sexy.


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 7, 2007)

Okay, so I love musical theater. I know, let me put the "nerd" stamp on my own head. I am watching this friggin' Grease audition show on NBC, and it's making me wince. I think it's worse that American Idol. The men are... ::shudder::...

It's like a train wreck. I have the hot cocoa and goodies ready to laugh and be embarassed for people.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 7, 2007)

I confess that I consider myself an educated woman. I graduated undergrad with a 3.75 gpa and grad school with a 3.9 *damn b in law*. Tomorrow I will walk into a classroom and teach a room full of tomorrows leaders.

There are days when I do something so stupid that I question my ability to function as a teacher and educated woman.

I wanted to take a shower tonight *I'm usually a shower in the mornin kinda girl* But I have clean sheets on the bed and I wanted to climb into them clean.

I get in the shower and for the life of me can't figure out why I'm taking a shower with such lukewarm water.

About halfway thru the shower I realize that I'm showering, running the washer AND the dishwasher.

DUH:doh:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 7, 2007)

mejix said:


> yeah, like you dont have your own little dirty stories. amphetamine cocktail? rupaul catfight at the four seasons? "i'll scratch your eyes out mr. daley! i'll scratch your eyes out!", sound familiar?



Why, it's like you were right there with me! Spooky! :huh:


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 8, 2007)

I confess I'm more than a bit worried about our cat JP. The vet says he has some kind of incurable bladder disease...then gave him antibiotics and pain pills and sent him home saying he'll be OK. Incurable and OK seem a bit contradictory <shrug>...and he does not seem to be acting like he's getting better. The "Old Man" (a title we've shared) has always been one to be frantic for attention, but now he hides if we walk in the room.


----------



## Mini (Jan 8, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> I confess I'm more than a bit worried about our cat JP. The vet says he has some kind of incurable bladder disease...then gave him antibiotics and pain pills and sent him home saying he'll be OK. Incurable and OK seem a bit contradictory <shrug>...and he does not seem to be acting like he's getting better. The "Old Man" (a title we've shared) has always been one to be frantic for attention, but now he hides if we walk in the room.



That blows. Too many pets have been hurtin' here lately. 

Do what you can for him. Animals bring too much to our lives to be allowed to suffer.


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 8, 2007)

Mini said:


> That blows. Too many pets have been hurtin' here lately.
> 
> Do what you can for him. Animals bring too much to our lives to be allowed to suffer.



Alright, you have been added to my Cupid card list for that comment, sir. Ya softie.


----------



## Mini (Jan 8, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> Alright, you have been added to my Cupid card list for that comment, sir. Ya softie.



Don't tell anyone. I have a reputation to maintain.


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 8, 2007)

Mini said:


> That blows. Too many pets have been hurtin' here lately.



Amen to that. And I'll add people to. You feeling any better?


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 8, 2007)

Marilyn Manson and Ditta Von Teese are getting divorced. HURRAY! Now I will turn into a lesbian for a night and hit on her. She is the hottest thing, omgoodness. I am in love with all things Burlesque.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 8, 2007)

I confess that I just woke up from a 3 hour nap. I'm sick, though, so I'm trying not to feel guilty for sleeping away my afternoon.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 8, 2007)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I just woke up from a 3 hour nap. I'm sick, though, so I'm trying not to feel guilty for sleeping away my afternoon.


Naps are essential for when you're sick. 

So are brownies. 

And new shoes. 

New jewelry doesn't hurt either. (Consult Bickie on this one)

Get better soon!


----------



## Carrie (Jan 8, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Naps are essential for when you're sick.
> 
> So are brownies.
> 
> ...



But-but-but....I have no brownies left.  


Thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 8, 2007)

Carrie said:


> But-but-but....I have no brownies left.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes!



I'd make you brownies if I could get them to you! I hope you feel better soon, Carrie. No nap guilt!


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2007)

I took a 2-hour nap today, myself. Had to conquer jetlag.

This is the first time I've actually had a pleasant nap that I didn't wake up from feeling like shit.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 8, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> I'd make you brownies if I could get them to you! I hope you feel better soon, Carrie. No nap guilt!



Many thanks, my little freckle-faced lovemuffin!


----------



## Esme (Jan 8, 2007)

IC that I wanna be a freckle-faced lovemuffin toooooo!


----------



## Carrie (Jan 8, 2007)

Esme said:


> IC that I wanna be a freckle-faced lovemuffin toooooo!



But you're so cute, that you might as well be freckle-faced, and your status as a lovemuffin is undeniable. So you're all set.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 8, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> I confess I'm more than a bit worried about our cat JP. The vet says he has some kind of incurable bladder disease...then gave him antibiotics and pain pills and sent him home saying he'll be OK. Incurable and OK seem a bit contradictory <shrug>...and he does not seem to be acting like he's getting better. The "Old Man" (a title we've shared) has always been one to be frantic for attention, but now he hides if we walk in the room.



I'm sorry Zandoz, maybe he just needs a couple of days on the mend.... but I agree with Mini, keep an eye out and do what you can to make him comfy. Poor little guy.


----------



## Mini (Jan 8, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> Amen to that. And I'll add people to. You feeling any better?



I'm great, thank you. I'm off to a great start at school, and that's done wonders for my mental health.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 8, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Many thanks, my little freckle-faced lovemuffin!



Well, now you'll never get rid of me! lol *grin* I'm a lovemuffin. :wubu: 
Esme, it's all about the PJ wearin', freckle-faced lovemuffins! Thanks Carrie, that's awesome.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 8, 2007)

Mini said:


> I'm great, thank you. I'm off to a great start at school, and that's done wonders for my mental health.



That is fantastic to hear, Mini! If you don't mind my asking, what are you studying?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 9, 2007)

IC that I need 28 hour days.


----------



## rainyday (Jan 9, 2007)

I confess I had a very fun time in chat tonight just shooting the breeze and talking about stupid stuff with a good genial group. Evenings like that are really nice and like old times.


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 9, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm sorry Zandoz, maybe he just needs a couple of days on the mend.... but I agree with Mini, keep an eye out and do what you can to make him comfy. Poor little guy.



Unfortunately, as of yesterday afternoon, he's not getting any better. Daughter took him back to the vet, and they kept him overnight for more observation. No word today on how he's doing.


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 9, 2007)

Mini said:


> I'm great, thank you. I'm off to a great start at school, and that's done wonders for my mental health.



It's good to hear you in particular, and anyone in general, are doing well on a track they are happy about. Keep up the good work!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm happy to hear things are starting off well for you, Mini 

Zan...I hope your Old Man is able to find some rest and comfort soon. 

I'll take some butter to go with the freckles on my love-muffin. 


If you like Mel Brooks movies and haven't seen The Producers....DO. I haven't laughed that hard at a movie since Little Miss Sunshine, and this movie puts a cloud over that one. Seriously...see it. Comic genius.


----------



## rainyday (Jan 9, 2007)

Gentle hugs to your kitty, Zan.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 9, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> I'm happy to hear things are starting off well for you, Mini
> 
> Zan...I hope your Old Man is able to find some rest and comfort soon.
> 
> ...



Which Version? the one with Matthew Broderieck & Nathan Lane or the original with Zero Mostel and Gene Wilder. Love the Mostel & Wilder version especially when they are just goofing off in the park.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 9, 2007)

snuggletiger said:


> Which Version? the one with Matthew Broderieck & Nathan Lane or the original with Zero Mostel and Gene Wilder. Love the Mostel & Wilder version especially when they are just goofing off in the park.


I just saw the new Broderick/Lane version...I didn't realize there was an older version. Matthew Broderick was wonderful in it...he makes an art of uptight and paranoid, and I always love Nathan Lane....however, I'm a big fan of Gene Wilder, too, so I definitely need to see the older one, as well!

For those who haven't seen it yet..or even those who have and didn't do this....stick it out to the end of the credits. It's one of those that has a little bonus at the very end.

Uma Thurman and Will Farrell do some pretty good acting in it, as well.


----------



## ripley (Jan 9, 2007)

rainyday said:


> I confess I had a very fun time in chat tonight just shooting the breeze and talking about stupid stuff with a good genial group. Evenings like that are really nice and like old times.



I had so much fun. It did me a world of good.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 9, 2007)

WHAT THE FUCK, Roger. Seriously.

What the hell's in your goddamn bag that's so fucking important? This bravado shit just got your stupid ass KILLED.

I'd bandage up them bites and then beat you with a fucking pipe.

(IC that I get way too involved in movies sometimes.)


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jan 10, 2007)

Red Vines + diet Dr Pepper = just okay delicious, not crazy delicious


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 10, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Red Vines + diet Dr Pepper = just okay delicious, not crazy delicious



Fresh Butterfinger and a Dr. Pepper = Crazy Delicious!


----------



## OC Fat Dude (Jan 10, 2007)

Esme said:


> IC that I wanna be a freckle-faced lovemuffin toooooo!



You ARE a freckled-face lovemuffin! :wubu:


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 10, 2007)

I confess to being stressed out to the max.

I have a car that suffered a blown headgasket 2.5 years ago. Ever since then it just doesn't drive very well. Recently my car had shut off on my while driving on the road, and I had my mechanic check it out. I spent $450.00 to get that fixed. It then happened again. My mechanic showed me that all he would have to do is pull a plug out to stop the Acceleration from locking up while coming from a Stop (which is mainly where it was shutting off). I paid nothing. It happened, yet again, and I had him check it out, yet again, and now it needs a new computer. I just replaced the computer yesterday, went to pick it up, forgot my Credit Card, he allowed me to bring it in this morning to pay for it. Took it home. It was fine. Took it _across the street_ and it shut off on my in the parking lot at CVS. Came home it was driving crappy. Called off work today because of a massive migraine. Went to the mechanic to pay him for the repair, told him of the stalling out. He had told me, when I first picked it up last night, that there was a spark right next to a module that he could not change because he did not have the part, so that I would have to bring it in this coming Monday (the 15th). He told me that's the main reason, and that he DID NOT SET THE IDLE!!! *sigh* Though, I'd rather wait to set the idle until that spark is changed to.
Paid for the car. While driving home, it shut off on me twice in the middle of driving it down a road. ..................... Pissed off. Stressed. Migraine.

...... Boy am I glad I called off work.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Jan 10, 2007)

I confess I REALLY need to quit smoking. I've been coughing so much lately that I can't catch my breath. Now those asses go and raise the price for a pack and you gotta be rich to smoke. To summarize, I REALLY need to quit smoking.

Then I'd be damn near perfect.

Ha! Have a great day. :batting:


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 10, 2007)

CuteyChubb said:


> I confess I REALLY need to quit smoking. I've been coughing so much lately that I can't catch my breath. Now those asses go and raise the price for a pack and you gotta be rich to smoke. To summarize, I REALLY need to quit smoking.
> 
> Then I'd be damn near perfect.
> 
> Ha! Have a great day. :batting:



BY THE WAY!! How were those dates, ya PIMP?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 10, 2007)

I confess that change is possible. In me. Because of that, what I'm writing here now (this) is quite different than what I would have written here last night c. 2:00 a.m. (some variation on "Men!"). Ain't that a trip? I knew this already, but I'm relearning it, like every crucial life lesson; also, like every crucial life lesson, I ran miles and miles of well-considered thought to get to DUH. It runs against everything I ever learned as a kid (the fact that people can change), but it still doesn't mean I like Oprah . Change...internal change. Who knew.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 10, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I confess that change is possible. In me. Because of that, what I'm writing here now (this) is quite different than what I would have written here last night c. 2:00 a.m. (some variation on "Men!"). Ain't that a trip? I knew this already, but I'm relearning it, like every crucial life lesson; also, like every crucial life lesson, I ran miles and miles of well-considered thought to get to DUH. It runs against everything I ever learned as a kid (the fact that people can change), but it still doesn't mean I like Oprah . Change...internal change. Who knew.



I confess this made my head spin a little! :blink: 

In all seriousness, change is always possible!


----------



## CuteyChubb (Jan 10, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> BY THE WAY!! How were those dates, ya PIMP?



Girl, I musta had somebody put a love potion in those guys drinks or something. All of a sudden those two were acting like I was some kind of a fine princess or something. It was awesome yet not cool because neither one is my prince charming. Where is that guy? Thanks for asking Yankee.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 10, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I confess that change is possible. In me. Because of that, what I'm writing here now (this) is quite different than what I would have written here last night c. 2:00 a.m. (some variation on "Men!"). Ain't that a trip? I knew this already, but I'm relearning it, like every crucial life lesson; also, like every crucial life lesson, I ran miles and miles of well-considered thought to get to DUH. It runs against everything I ever learned as a kid (the fact that people can change), but it still doesn't mean I like Oprah . Change...internal change. Who knew.


I've always found that the brain's 'duh' level is about 4.3 (on the "Ugh... Men!" scale). 

The heart's 'duh'-level is about 57.


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 10, 2007)

CuteyChubb said:


> Girl, I musta had somebody put a love potion in those guys drinks or something. All of a sudden those two were acting like I was some kind of a fine princess or something. It was awesome yet not cool because neither one is my prince charming. Where is that guy? Thanks for asking Yankee.



I feel ya on that one. So many men, none of them the right one. Going through it right now.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 10, 2007)

CuteyChubb said:


> I confess I REALLY need to quit smoking. I've been coughing so much lately that I can't catch my breath. Now those asses go and raise the price for a pack and you gotta be rich to smoke. To summarize, I REALLY need to quit smoking.
> 
> Then I'd be damn near perfect.
> 
> Ha! Have a great day. :batting:



Rhonda, we could do it together! I quit for like 3 months this fall and was doing super well. Had a horrible experience unglue me and running for cigarettes like a damned loser. I hate it. I feel like crap. Bahhhhhhhh


----------



## Mini (Jan 10, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> That is fantastic to hear, Mini! If you don't mind my asking, what are you studying?



Hotel and Restaurant Management. With any luck I'll be able to parlay it into a high-paying job doing fuck-all at some major hotel chain.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Jan 10, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Rhonda, we could do it together! I quit for like 3 months this fall and was doing super well. Had a horrible experience unglue me and running for cigarettes like a damned loser. I hate it. I feel like crap. Bahhhhhhhh



Here's the plan so far for me, start walking at the track, get fitter, stop smoking. I do hate it. You aren't a loser, you have a strong addiction. I am going to start taking Wellbutrin and see if it will help. As soon as I see a quit date, I'll let you know, you may be better off starting w/out me!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 10, 2007)

Ok, cutey.

My confession/complaint of the day: repetitive motion injuries! my wrists feel like they're going to fall off, leaving bloody stumps. And I'm nowhere near done with my writing/emailing/editing spree. OUCH!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 10, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I've always found that the brain's 'duh' level is about 4.3 (on the "Ugh... Men!" scale).
> 
> The heart's 'duh'-level is about 57.



ExxxxxxAAAAAAAACCCCTTTTlllllly. Knowing something never means you KNOW something.


----------



## Esme (Jan 10, 2007)

OC Fat Dude said:


> You ARE a freckled-face lovemuffin! :wubu:



IC that I have the sweetest, most wonderful boyfriend in the world... AND I'm not afraid to brag about it. OH YEAH! :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Shala (Jan 10, 2007)

I confess that I think I'm being severly underpaid at my job and I also believe I've hit the glass ceiling.

But I've been here 12 years(my first and only job) and I'm scared to death to walk away. I feel this loyalty to it. Like I'm comitting the ultimate betrayal by even looking at what might be out there. Plus I adore the people I work with and it would break my heart to leave them

I don't know what to do.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 10, 2007)

Shala said:


> I confess that I think I'm being severly underpaid at my job and I also believe I've hit the glass ceiling.
> 
> But I've been here 12 years(my first and only job) and I'm scared to death to walk away. I feel this loyalty to it. Like I'm comitting the ultimate betrayal by even looking at what might be out there. Plus I adore the people I work with and it would break my heart to leave them
> 
> I don't know what to do.


The payment you receve for doing a job isn't only monetary. Consider also the happiness (or, lack of) you feel for doing the work, being with the people, etc. Also the benefits you may receive in the way of perks; vacation; insurance; bonuses, good bosses, working atmosphere (can you wear jeans and sneakers? have music blaring? nice private window office? laugh with coworkers freely?) Once you consider all the things you love about it - perhaps your instinct to stay isn't so far off the mark? 

That said - just looking never hurts anyone. You don't have to worry about loyalty and guilt until you have an offer in hand, right?


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 10, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> I'm happy to hear things are starting off well for you, Mini
> 
> Zan...I hope your Old Man is able to find some rest and comfort soon.
> 
> ...





rainyday said:


> Gentle hugs to your kitty, Zan.



JP came back home late afternoon yesterday, and seems to be doing a slight bit better....not much though.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 10, 2007)

Mini said:


> Hotel and Restaurant Management. With any luck I'll be able to parlay it into a high-paying job doing fuck-all at some major hotel chain.



That was my first major, first year of college and all I ever wanted to do all through high school. I was in a school with a renowned program and an "upside down" curriculum so my freshman year I did all the senior level "major" courses. Hospitality accounting, food management and safety, etc... 

I have to say, it was great, and as much as I'm glad I changed my mind on the major, I still use things I learned that year to this day. 

 

Enjoy!!


----------



## nosaj (Jan 10, 2007)

I confess that it's been way too long since I last posted.

I confess that I've been lurking for about a month.

I confess that I nearly had a heart attack a few minutes ago because someone I know very well in real life has begun posting here and I had no idea.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 10, 2007)

I confess I got a PM that first made :happy: , then , then :blush: and now :wubu: .

Ha ha, or something like that.


----------



## Mini (Jan 10, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I got a PM that first made :happy: , then , then :blush: and now :wubu: .
> 
> Ha ha, or something like that.



No thanks necessary.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 10, 2007)

Mini said:


> No thanks necessary.



No, you're PMs are more like  and then,  and then  and finally :kiss2: . Make sense?


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 10, 2007)

CuteyChubb said:


> Girl, I musta had somebody put a love potion in those guys drinks or something. All of a sudden those two were acting like I was some kind of a fine princess or something. It was awesome yet not cool because neither one is my prince charming. Where is that guy?



But you ARE a fine princess!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 11, 2007)

I just repaired my clothes dryer. (I restrung the clothes line)

Actually, one of the drum rollers broke while I was drying blue jeans. The sound from the dryer when from "Whrrr-Whrrr-Whrrr" to "Bam-Bam-Bam-Bam"

(Smug Mode)It cost me $30 for the kit, and took me less than an hour to repair. (/Smug Mode)


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 11, 2007)

I confess I get a lot of rep for making people laugh. 

And y'all thought I just came to Dim to look at the pretty fat girls.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 11, 2007)

I further confess that, for some odd reason, I have the sound track to WarCraft II stuck in my head.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

IC I can see it stick out...


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 11, 2007)

> *Fuzzy's Current Signature:*
> Cowboys like smoky old pool rooms and clear mountain mornings; little warm puppies, and children, and girls of the night...



"Them that don't know him won't like him and them that do sometimes won't know how to take him. He ain't wrong, he's just different, but his pride won't let him do things to make you think he's right."


Inspired choice of signature lines Fuzzy. 

And on a related note:

"You know the story 'bout the Jailhouse Rock
Go on and do it, but just don't get caught"



(Also, nice to see the return of the South Park jedi avatar )


----------



## elle camino (Jan 11, 2007)

hey you.



go away.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

I confess that I'm fascinated of how much muffins are to be found around here lately... Maybe we should change the name of this part of the board in to "The Muffin Lounge"...


----------



## Carrie (Jan 11, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> I confess that I'm fascinated of how much muffins are to be found around here lately...



Heh....that's probably my fault. My mom used to call me "Muffin" (okay, fine, she still does), so I consider it a term of endearment.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

And now the avalanche is on the go... 
Though it somehow fits in this board...
I don't think we should stop it.
Who will be the next muffin?

...Or will it be a donut?


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jan 11, 2007)

I C that a financial issue that has been giving me heartburn for over a week now has been resolved and total chaos will not ensue. WHEW!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 11, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I C that a financial issue that has been giving me heartburn for over a week nowhas been resolved and total chaos will not ensue. WHEW!



Yay to chaos not ensuing!!!! congrats!


----------



## CuteyChubb (Jan 11, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> But you ARE a fine princess!



Thanks Babe, you're a fine princess, too.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Jan 11, 2007)

*IC I recently had to prioritize my activities and had to file my time on Dims as a "time waster". I have to really restrict my time here and when I am here, I am being naughty. As a result, some of my posts may be "throwed off".*


----------



## Shala (Jan 11, 2007)

CuteyChubb said:


> *IC I recently had to prioritize my activities and had to file my time on Dims as a "time waster". I have to really restrict my time here and when I am here, I am being naughty. As a result, some of my posts may be "throwed off".*



Funny you should say that, I just mentioned in another thread that I am in a naughty mood today. It ALWAYS gets me in trouble......


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 11, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I C that a financial issue that has been giving me heartburn for over a week now has been resolved and total chaos will not ensue. WHEW!


Resolving financial issues after sweating them out for awhile is truly a glorious feeling! I'm happy for you!


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 11, 2007)

Only in my house would this be considered normal.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jan 11, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Only in my house would this be considered normal.


I've seen worse stuff in the shower. If they were filled with sex toys, then yes, I'd agree with you.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 11, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I've seen worse stuff in the shower. If they were filled with sex toys, then yes, I'd agree with you.



That can be arranged.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 11, 2007)

IC I've never actually been in Dims chat, and I think everyone's there right now, as it is seriously quiet here on the boards. Or I'm not paying attention to the right threads... either's possible.

I might have to sign up.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 11, 2007)

I've seen the writing on the wall and it's illegible.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 11, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Only in my house would this be considered normal.



i've got you beat. i'd take a picture of our bathtub upstairs, but i can't get the door open because all of the junk in there has fallen against the door. oy to my packrat mother.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 11, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> IC I've never actually been in Dims chat, and I think everyone's there right now, as it is seriously quiet here on the boards. Or I'm not paying attention to the right threads... either's possible.
> 
> I might have to sign up.



come in my child, come in...







bwaahahahaaaa...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 12, 2007)

I confess I've used up all my pickup lines, and interesting bits in chat. Now, I'm just another flower on the wall.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 12, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I confess I've used up all my pickup lines, and interesting bits in chat. Now, I'm just another flower on the wall.



Countin' flowers on the wall..that don't bother me at all..playing solitaire till dawn with a deck of 51..smoking cigarettes and watching Captain Kangaroo..now don't tell me..there's nothing to do.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 12, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Countin' flowers on the wall..that don't bother me at all..playing solitaire till dawn with a deck of 51..smoking cigarettes and watching Captain Kangaroo..now don't tell me..there's nothing to do.



Rats. I don't have rep to rep you. Help someone!


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 12, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Countin' flowers on the wall..that don't bother me at all..playing solitaire till dawn with a deck of 51..smoking cigarettes and watching Captain Kangaroo..now don't tell me..there's nothing to do.



It's good to see you, I must go, I know I look a fright...anyway my eyes are not accustomed to this light and my shoes are not accustomed to this hard concrete.

I must go back to my room and make my day complete.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 12, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Rats. I don't have rep to rep you. Help someone!


Just tried, but I can't rep her again so soon.

I've got to spread myself around, apparently.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 12, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Rats. I don't have rep to rep you. Help someone!


Done.



FreeThinker said:


> Just tried, but I can't rep her again so soon.
> 
> I've got to spread myself around, apparently.


I've found a finger... Is that yours?


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 12, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> It's good to see you, I must go, I know I look a fright...anyway my eyes are not accustomed to this light and my shoes are not accustomed to this hard concrete.
> 
> I must go back to my room and make my day complete.



Hello lamppost, whatcha knowin'? Come to watch your flowers growin'! Ain'tcha got no rhymes for me? Lookin' for fun and feelin' groovy! :doh:  :bow: Doo-it in doo doo......feelin' groovy! :doh:  :bow: Ba da da da da da da, feelin' groovy! :doh:  :bow:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 12, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> It's good to see you, I must go, I know I look a fright...anyway my eyes are not accustomed to this light and my shoes are not accustomed to this hard concrete.
> 
> I must go back to my room and make my day complete.



*sigh* Good ole Statler Brothers. Well that's who I know sings it..lol..I'm sure someone else has..I know some new kid tried a few years ago.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 12, 2007)

My electricity has flickered 2 times this morning. NOT A GOOD SIGN. It hasn't even started freezing yet. Y'all please pray that I don't loose electricity. PLEASE.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 12, 2007)

I created a profile on hi5 a long time ago, but the site has proven to be pretty pointless. However, I keep getting messages from people who seem obvious fakes. The standard is poor spelling, stilted english, all caps, mis-matched names in the "from" box and the profile, model-perfect pictures, plus seemingly contrived names such as "Smith Brown". Nearly all of the messages read pretty much the same, too. Gushingly flattering and attempting to build themselves up into some kind of ideal catch for marriage. The one I read this morning made me giggle (especially the "floopy drive" and "turtle dove" eyes...who knew??):

(his profile says he is from IL, with a picture of a nice looking caucasian man)
"I AM A COMPUTER ENGINEER WHO SPEACIALISES ON NET WORKING,I DO PRODUCE HARD DISK, FLOOPY DRIVE, AND PROGRAMMING..... 
I AM SINGLE, VERY HUMOROUS, HARDWORKING, GOD FEARING, A GIVER WHO LOVES TO SPOIL AND PAMPER HIS LADY , AM SEARCHING FOR A LONG TERM RELATIONSHIP THAT WOULD LEAD TO MARRIAGE. I LIKE A LADY WITH A BEAUTIFUL HEART AND MIND, SOMEONE WHO IS HARDWORKING, DEDICATED, A WIFE MATERIAL.ONE WHO IS VERY MATURE AND EASY GOING. I MUST CONFESS THAT YOUR BEAUTY HAS TAUGHT ME TO TEACH THE LAMPS TO BURN MORE BRIGHTLY, YOUR EYES ARE LIKE 2 TURTLE DOVES SIMPLY CAPTIVATING I WISH I COULD DWELL ON THEM."


----------



## supersoup (Jan 12, 2007)

my dog is an idiot.

she wants to eat this roll of scotch tape that is on the floor under the computer desk, and she keeps trying to be all sneaky and stealth like to get it. i can't bend low enough to get it cause of some stitches i have, so i keep covering it with my foot...it's hilarious. she thinks i have no idea what she's up to.


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat (Jan 12, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Since when are shoes unnecessary purchases?? Hmph.



wow.. people still wear shoes? should see cosmic jans shoe wall (y'all don't know her because she never posts here but would like her though)


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 12, 2007)

Shoe... _WALL_? 

Pls post pix tanx.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 12, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Shoe... _WALL_?
> 
> Pls post pix tanx.



And here I thought porn wasn't allowed on the boards.


----------



## saucywench (Jan 12, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> YOUR EYES ARE LIKE 2 TURTLE DOVES SIMPLY CAPTIVATING I WISH I COULD DWELL ON THEM."


Tell him you'll need to see the partridge in his pear tree before you do _any _negotiating.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 12, 2007)

IC that my paternal Grandmother is in the ICU and I'm worried about her...she's 85 years old.


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat (Jan 12, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> IC that my paternal Grandmother is in the ICU and I'm worried about her...she's 85 years old.



You don't know me or anything but y'all are in our prayers. Hope and pray all goes well for your Grandmother.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 12, 2007)

Cosmic~Wombat said:


> You don't know me or anything but y'all are in our prayers. Hope and pray all goes well for your Grandmother.



Thank you, very much!


----------



## rainyday (Jan 12, 2007)

saucywench said:


> Tell him you'll need to see the partridge in his pear tree before you do _any _negotiating.



LOLOL, Sauce!


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat (Jan 12, 2007)

random nothingness..

We are trying to buy a house.. Should know something in a week.. I am outta finger nails!

Have a wonderful weekend everyone


----------



## rainyday (Jan 12, 2007)

Good wishes to your gram, Ashmamma. I hope she's better and home soon.


----------



## saucywench (Jan 12, 2007)

rainyday said:


> LOLOL, Sauce!


Oh, yeah--and my other thought was...

greencardgreencardgreencardgreencard...


----------



## ripley (Jan 12, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> I created a profile on hi5 a long time ago, but the site has proven to be pretty pointless. However, I keep getting messages from people who seem obvious fakes. The standard is poor spelling, stilted english, all caps, mis-matched names in the "from" box and the profile, model-perfect pictures, plus seemingly contrived names such as "Smith Brown". Nearly all of the messages read pretty much the same, too. Gushingly flattering and attempting to build themselves up into some kind of ideal catch for marriage. The one I read this morning made me giggle (especially the "floopy drive" and "turtle dove" eyes...who knew??):
> 
> (his profile says he is from IL, with a picture of a nice looking caucasian man)
> "I AM A COMPUTER ENGINEER WHO SPEACIALISES ON NET WORKING,I DO PRODUCE HARD DISK, FLOOPY DRIVE, AND PROGRAMMING.....
> I AM SINGLE, VERY HUMOROUS, HARDWORKING, GOD FEARING, A GIVER WHO LOVES TO SPOIL AND PAMPER HIS LADY , AM SEARCHING FOR A LONG TERM RELATIONSHIP THAT WOULD LEAD TO MARRIAGE. I LIKE A LADY WITH A BEAUTIFUL HEART AND MIND, SOMEONE WHO IS HARDWORKING, DEDICATED, A WIFE MATERIAL.ONE WHO IS VERY MATURE AND EASY GOING. I MUST CONFESS THAT YOUR BEAUTY HAS TAUGHT ME TO TEACH THE LAMPS TO BURN MORE BRIGHTLY, YOUR EYES ARE LIKE 2 TURTLE DOVES SIMPLY CAPTIVATING I WISH I COULD DWELL ON THEM."



I get those all the time on myspace, too. I think they're Nigerian scammers. Once I found this site where they scammed the scammers...it was pretty funny. Usually I just delete 'em though.


----------



## elle camino (Jan 12, 2007)

i cannot even put into words how hard i am laughing at 'floopy drive'.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 12, 2007)

eff my hair, eff it!!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 12, 2007)

I have this temper that is best described as a dormant volcano. All of a sudden, BOOM! Yep, I came home from work to find my front door unlocked. (Again) And I blew up on Mrs. Fuzzy when she got home. 

I'm am so in the doghouse now. On the sofa, nil brownie points, no bonus points, and such a big heel that I have OIL RESISTANT tattoo'ed on my forehead. I think I'm gonna go outside and eat worms.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 12, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I have this temper that is best described as a dormant volcano. All of a sudden, BOOM! Yep, I came home from work to find my front door unlocked. (Again) And I blew up on Mrs. Fuzzy when she got home.
> 
> I'm am so in the doghouse now. On the sofa, nil brownie points, no bonus points, and such a big heel that I have OIL RESISTANT tattoo'ed on my forehead. I think I'm gonna go outside and eat worms.



i'm sorry fuzzy sir. i think i would have been insanely upset too though.


----------



## rainyday (Jan 13, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I have this temper that is best described as a dormant volcano. All of a sudden, BOOM! Yep, I came home from work to find my front door unlocked. (Again) And I blew up on Mrs. Fuzzy when she got home.
> 
> I'm am so in the doghouse now. On the sofa, nil brownie points, no bonus points, and such a big heel that I have OIL RESISTANT tattoo'ed on my forehead. I think I'm gonna go outside and eat worms.



I'm very casual about a lot of things but rather anal about home security stuff, so I feel your pain.

Hope your couch is a comfy one, Fuzz.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I have this temper that is best described as a dormant volcano. All of a sudden, BOOM! Yep, I came home from work to find my front door unlocked. (Again) And I blew up on Mrs. Fuzzy when she got home.
> 
> I'm am so in the doghouse now. On the sofa, nil brownie points, no bonus points, and such a big heel that I have OIL RESISTANT tattoo'ed on my forehead. I think I'm gonna go outside and eat worms.


There is a question that haunts me since I read your confession, Fuzzy...

Is it possible that it wasn't her fault?

Just wondering...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 13, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> There is a question that haunts me since I read your confession, Fuzzy...
> 
> Is it possible that it wasn't her fault?
> 
> Just wondering...



Exactly.. Exactly.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 13, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> There is a question that haunts me since I read your confession, Fuzzy...
> 
> Is it possible that it wasn't her fault?
> 
> Just wondering...



Not to criticize your criticism, but this is likely something that we all ought to stay the hell out of. Seriously. Just a thought.

Ha ha ha, nevermind. I'm trying to protect against hurt feelings that didn't occur! Carry on. Still in therapist mode, I tried to leave it at work. I'll sign off till it goes away.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2007)

BTW, this wasn't meant as criticism... 

It was a question resulting from own experience...


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 13, 2007)

Ah. Don'tcha hate that whole internet-no-detection-of-intended-tone thing? I read it, and heard "Dude, why were you being stupid?" and Fuzzy read, "Duuuude... this one time, crazy people broke into my house, and I thought it was my girlfriend, and we had a nasty fight. 
Mis-perception's a bitch. 

<---living proof.:blush: 



Timberwolf said:


> BTW, this wasn't meant as criticism...
> 
> It was a question resulting from own experience...


----------



## rainyday (Jan 13, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Ah. Don'tcha hate that whole internet-no-detection-of-intended-tone thing? I read it, and heard "Dude, why were you being stupid?" and Fuzzy read, "Duuuude... this one time, crazy people broke into my house, and I thought it was my girlfriend, and we had a nasty fight.
> Mis-perception's a bitch.



Funny. I read it as Timber asking Fuzzy if there was any chance at all if he (Fuzzy) could have been the one who'd left it unlocked so that it might not be Mrs. Fuzzy's fault at all.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 13, 2007)

i confess that my bruise on my arm has turned this yellowish color that makes me nauseous to look at.

gross.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2007)

It's really interesting what people "read between the lines", sometimes...
Even when your post was just an one-liner... 



rainyday said:


> Funny. I read it as Timber asking Fuzzy if there was any chance at all if he (Fuzzy) could have been the one who'd left it unlocked so that it might not be Mrs. Fuzzy's fault at all.


That^ is exactly what I thought as I wrote it...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 13, 2007)

However, the dirty deed has been done. And I have an un-comfy couch.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 14, 2007)

IC that I am waaayyyy psyched for the new episodes of _Battlestar Galactica_.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 14, 2007)

Um. I'm watching Napoleon Dynamite, and suddenly very strongly struck by his strong resemblance, in looks and mannerisms, to someone I dated last year.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 14, 2007)

I remember why I don't usually buy 2-liters of soda. Because I suck the whole thing down. I have no control until the bottle is empty. :blink:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 14, 2007)

There was this other forum I used to go to (bianca.com) that tried to tackle the issue of people using one of the Seven words you can't say on the Radio Each time someone would make a post, the message was screened and the bad word was removed.

Complaints were made, not because of censorship, but because the missing words made the post sound like a third grader was online.

So the filter was changed to substitute words, usually a word of the day. But that was judged to be worse than before, but the operators left it in place. As a result, posters started to add extra letters (_c*nt_), puncuation (_s.h.i.t_), or just new spellings to fool the filter ( _Pha-Q_ ) and eventually the filter was removed.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 15, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> There was this other forum I used to go to (bianca.com) that tried to tackle the issue of people using one of the Seven words you can't say on the Radio Each time someone would make a post, the message was screened and the bad word was removed.
> 
> Complaints were made, not because of censorship, but because the missing words made the post sound like a third grader was online.
> 
> So the filter was changed to substitute words, usually a word of the day. But that was judged to be worse than before, but the operators left it in place. As a result, posters started to add extra letters (_c*nt_), puncuation (_s.h.i.t_), or just new spellings to fool the filter ( _Pha-Q_ ) and eventually the filter was removed.



I'm trying to figure out if that's board relevant or just an interesting story? lol


----------



## ripley (Jan 15, 2007)

Sites like this are like crack to me. 



Must...have...a...puppy....


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jan 15, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> There was this other forum I used to go to (bianca.com) that tried to tackle the issue of people using one of the Seven words you can't say on the Radio Each time someone would make a post, the message was screened and the bad word was removed.
> 
> Complaints were made, not because of censorship, but because the missing words made the post sound like a third grader was online.
> 
> So the filter was changed to substitute words, usually a word of the day. But that was judged to be worse than before, but the operators left it in place. As a result, posters started to add extra letters (_c*nt_), puncuation (_s.h.i.t_), or just new spellings to fool the filter ( _Pha-Q_ ) and eventually the filter was removed.


A filter was added to my old work e-mail, but IS didn't bother to tell anyone. I talked to a few people who were irked I didn't respond to their e-mails, only to find out they never arrived in my inbox. 

My confession: once I figured out the problem, I spent a good deal of time with my brother and coworker figuring out how what we could and couldn't type, and how to get around it. For example, we couldn't congratulate someone for graduating cum laude, we couldn't talk about Shiite Muslims, couldn't talk about how the cock was taking care of his brood of hens, etc. WTF went through with no problem, phuck, shite was fine (but shiite wasn't?). Damn and hell were fine, so I suppose we could have had a somewhat religious discussion as long as we stuck to Christianity. Even some medical terms for male and female body parts wouldn't go through. This was even better because I worked in a medical school!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 15, 2007)

I put a profile up on match.com today. I'm trying to decide if I want to save up money to pay for a subscription. It would be so much easier if one of you hottie FAs would just ask me out already 

LOL


----------



## supersoup (Jan 16, 2007)

doot doot doot.


----------



## ripley (Jan 16, 2007)

I confess I think this smilie looks like President Bush: :huh:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 16, 2007)

IC that my work really miffed me for the first time tonight!! I was there for 5 hours tonight and only had one massage  When we reach the last hour of the shift if we don't have a massage, they let us go. Not me, not tonight. They had me stay an hour longer than I was needed. I sat on my ass, doing nothing. I tell ya that really burns my calories!!!


----------



## supersoup (Jan 16, 2007)

ripley said:


> I confess I think this smilie looks like President Bush: :huh:



you are so cute. so effing cute.

:wubu:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 16, 2007)

ripley said:


> I confess I think this smilie looks like President Bush: :huh:



HAHAHA I dont know ya, but I luv ya now!

PS... Soup... I luv ya too girl! Your awesome for usin' "effin" and making it so damn cute!


----------



## supersoup (Jan 16, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> HAHAHA I dont know ya, but I luv ya now!
> 
> PS... Soup... I luv ya too girl! Your awesome for usin' "effin" and making it so damn cute!



:wubu: 

swoooooooon!


----------



## ripley (Jan 16, 2007)

supersoup said:


> you are so cute. so effing cute.
> 
> :wubu:





BigCutieSasha said:


> HAHAHA I dont know ya, but I luv ya now!
> 
> PS... Soup... I luv ya too girl! Your awesome for usin' "effin" and making it so damn cute!





supersoup said:


> :wubu:
> 
> swoooooooon!



You two 'bout make me wanna turn lesbian. :wubu:


----------



## elle camino (Jan 16, 2007)

confidential to you know who you are: seriously, either apologize or GO AWAY.


----------



## James (Jan 16, 2007)

I confess I had the nicest surprise when I got home from work yesterday... A late christmas present from a good friend of mine in Oregon turned up...

Including some of this Oregonian beer (amongst other things)

 

View attachment macs.jpg


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 16, 2007)

James said:


> I confess I had the nicest surprise when I got home from work yesterday... A late christmas present from a good friend of mine in Oregon turned up...
> 
> Including some of this Oregonian beer (amongst other things)



GEE, wonder who that's from?!?!?!?!





ripley said:


> You two 'bout make me wanna turn lesbian. :wubu:



You know, there are a series of events happening that JUST might make this option quite viable. pssssstttt....call me!


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 16, 2007)

I GET TO BUY A CAKE WITH SOMEONE ELSE'S MONEY...and then I get to help eat it. YUM! I even get to pick the flavor so long as it's in the chocolate family....wahoooooo!!! :eat2:


----------



## Shala (Jan 16, 2007)

elle camino said:


> confidential to you know who you are: seriously, either apologize or GO AWAY.



Damn.....do we know this same person?????


----------



## supersoup (Jan 16, 2007)

ripley said:


> You two 'bout make me wanna turn lesbian. :wubu:



just making note...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 16, 2007)

So I join match.com thinking no one will ever contact me and DAMNIT if I don't have an email waiting for me this morning.

However, I can't see who sent it because Match.com makes you pay for that. So there is an emailing waiting for me..from possibly some really nice guy and I can't look at it without paying at least 34 dollars.

What a scam!

*sigh*


----------



## Carrie (Jan 16, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> So I join match.com thinking no one will ever contact me and DAMNIT if I don't have an email waiting for me this morning.
> 
> However, I can't see who sent it because Match.com makes you pay for that. So there is an emailing waiting for me..from possibly some really nice guy and I can't look at it without paying at least 34 dollars.
> 
> ...



Speaking of scams, I know someone who just quit Match.com because of the high # of "Nigerian" scammers there - seriously, he'd get several emails a week from them. I know it's difficult for them to keep on top of them, but that would piss me off as a consumer, too. So not that you're not a delicious little dish, because you most certainly are (), but that email could very well be from one of the many scammers there. So maybe don't feel too wistful about it? I don't know if this will help or make things worse.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 16, 2007)

Ya know if I had a dollar for every nigerian scammer I have come across, I could be a rich fat cat like some people complain about in Hyde Parkey.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 16, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Speaking of scams, I know someone who just quit Match.com because of the high # of "Nigerian" scammers there - seriously, he'd get several emails a week from them. I know it's difficult for them to keep on top of them, but that would piss me off as a consumer, too. So not that you're not a delicious little dish, because you most certainly are (), but that email could very well be from one of the many scammers there. So maybe don't feel too wistful about it? I don't know if this will help or make things worse.



No, that makes me feel better. I never have success on dating sites that don't cater specifically to fat people. I don't have much success with those either..lol..but I really don't with like yahoo or eharmony..so it's really no big deal. Because no one has viewed my profile. So it's probably just match.com welcoming me to the site. Which I refuse to pay to read..lol

I think I'm just going to delete my profile. Stick with what I know and hope maybe some cute guy here will shoot me a pm 

A girl can hope right?


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jan 16, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> No, that makes me feel better. I never have success on dating sites that don't cater specifically to fat people. I don't have much success with those either..lol..but I really don't with like yahoo or eharmony..so it's really no big deal. Because no one has viewed my profile. So it's probably just match.com welcoming me to the site. Which I refuse to pay to read..lol
> 
> I think I'm just going to delete my profile. Stick with what I know and hope maybe some cute guy here will shoot me a pm
> 
> A girl can hope right?



Or maybe put the profile up on a BBW-specific site instead? I've had good luck (well...I've had guys contact me) from my profile on Big-Dates, which I have yet to pay a dime for. You can't _send _emails without paying, but you can respond to the ones sent to you. And you can send smiles and hope that the guy is paying member. 

The thing I'm learning is not to get my hopes up too high, but not to let the guys who just want chat/phone sex or free sexy pics depress me. It's a repetitive lesson, but one I have to learn eventually...


----------



## James (Jan 16, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> GEE, wonder who that's from?!?!?!?!



hey dont get pissy just you didnt get beer for xmas...!  

glug glug lol


----------



## rainyday (Jan 16, 2007)

I want to go stomp around in the snow and take pictures, but I have to work. I really am going back to work in a minute. I must, I really must. Like right now. Go. Do it. Close this screen. Now!

[size=-2]I've been having a rotten time concentrating on work lately and I don't know why. But now I'm really going. [/size]


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 16, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Or maybe put the profile up on a BBW-specific site instead? I've had good luck (well...I've had guys contact me) from my profile on Big-Dates, which I have yet to pay a dime for. You can't _send _emails without paying, but you can respond to the ones sent to you. And you can send smiles and hope that the guy is paying member.
> 
> The thing I'm learning is not to get my hopes up too high, but not to let the guys who just want chat/phone sex or free sexy pics depress me. It's a repetitive lesson, but one I have to learn eventually...


I guess I'm on all of them except that one. I've never heard of it but I'm definitely going to look into it.

I'm a member of practically ever fat personal site available but nothing. Maybe this new site will be just the ticket. Crap I'd just like to go out for dinner or something..lol


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jan 16, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I guess I'm on all of them except that one. I've never heard of it but I'm definitely going to look into it.
> 
> I'm a member of practically ever fat personal site available but nothing. Maybe this new site will be just the ticket. Crap I'd just like to go out for dinner or something..lol



I got to it through Heather's superbbw.com site. It's part of Tangowire, so that just may be another name for bbwdatefinder.com. I'm not sure.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 16, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> I got to it through Heather's superbbw.com site. It's part of Tangowire, so that just may be another name for bbwdatefinder.com. I'm not sure.



Yeah..I've been on tangowire for about 6 years and I've never met a soul from there.

lol..

Thanks though!


----------



## rainyday (Jan 16, 2007)

There are some true weirdos in the Clubhouse. Man, I love them.*


Oh, and


----------



## Donna (Jan 16, 2007)

I confess that far too much bullshit and negativity is slung in the name of "sharing one's opinion." 

There are times when the old addage is true: *if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all. *

p.s. the irony of this post is not lost on me


----------



## Carrie (Jan 16, 2007)

rainyday said:


> There are some true weirdos in the Clubhouse. Man, I love them.*
> 
> 
> Oh, and



You owe me one pair of pants.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 16, 2007)

IC that the film I watched today makes me want to begin practicing magic again. I'm sure I could become quite good at sleight of hand.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 16, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> IC that the film I watched today makes me want to begin practicing magic again. I'm sure I could become quite good at sleight of hand.



For further motivation, I went on a date with a guy who did a few card tricks for me. I don't know why, but it was so cute that I wanted to do him.


----------



## jamie (Jan 16, 2007)

I confess that the boy has given me a ridiculously annoying cold and if he weren't so cute, I would put him in a box and ship him off to Siberia until the spring so he doesn't get yet another one to give me. But he is.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm proud of myself. 

I feel more competent in my job with each passing day.

I drank 24 oz. of water today.

I came home and vacuumed every room but the bedroom, which has laundry all over the floor. I'll tackle that in a moment.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 16, 2007)

Carrie said:


> For further motivation, I went on a date with a guy who did a few card tricks for me. I don't know why, but it was so cute that I wanted to do him.



Note to self: Card tricks score hot redheads.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 16, 2007)

Donnaalicious said:


> I confess that far too much bullshit and negativity is slung in the name of "sharing one's opinion."
> 
> There are times when the old addage is true: *if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all. *
> 
> p.s. the irony of this post is not lost on me



A-freakin'-men - and my personal favorite "It IS ok to have an unexpressed thought."

FFS!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 16, 2007)

jamie said:


> I confess that the boy has given me a ridiculously annoying cold and if he weren't so cute, I would put him in a box and ship him off to Siberia until the spring so he doesn't get yet another one to give me. But he is.



Good thing he earns his keep on cuteness points... lol  Sorry you're sick, baby.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 16, 2007)

Donnaalicious said:


> There are times when the old addage is true: *if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all. *
> 
> p.s. the irony of this post is not lost on me



"Adage" is only supposed to have one "d".


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> "Adage" is only supposed to have one "d".


Is it really a word, anyway? And if yes, what does it mean?


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 16, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Is it really a word, anyway? And if yes, what does it mean?



From the web: _An adage is a short, but memorable saying, which holds some important fact of experience that is considered true by many people, or it has gained some credibility through its long use._

(I was kidding, of course, when I was correcting Donna.) 

*starts munching on old typewriter ribbon for minerals*


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 16, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Is it really a word, anyway? And if yes, what does it mean?



http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/adage


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 16, 2007)

I confess I'd like it better if one of the threads in Hyde Park were named, "Poll: What's Your Political Affliction? Post-parmesan politics."


----------



## supersoup (Jan 16, 2007)

i was able to install this stupid webcam, but not my new mouse. what the eff. effing technology.


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 17, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i was able to install this stupid webcam, but not my new mouse. what the eff. effing technology.



Plug the webcam into the back of the computer, *turn the computer and the monitor on*, proceed with the software installation - You're now done.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 17, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> Plug the webcam into the back of the computer, *turn the computer and the monitor on*, proceed with the software installation - You're now done.



yeah i did the camera, but the mouse won't work. oy.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 17, 2007)

supersoup said:


> yeah i did the camera, but the mouse won't work. oy.



Step 1: Insert penis.
Step 2: Remove penis.
Step 3: Repeat Steps 1 and 2 until
Step 4: Orgasm.



...Oh wait, that's the instructions for sex. Nevermind.


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 17, 2007)

supersoup said:


> yeah i did the camera, but the mouse won't work. oy.



Simple: When using your webcam, unplug your mouse, keyboard, and everything else, and feel free to cam away.  All your problems have now been solved.

On the lighter side, when your mouse does not work, try unplugging it, and plugging it back in. If it still does not work, unplug and re-plug the mouse in, restart the computer, and repeat if necessary. If that still doesn't work, then I fear a hardware upgrade, but I may be losing my intelligence on this sort of deal.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 17, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> Simple: When using your webcam, unplug your mouse, keyboard, and everything else, and feel free to cam away.  All your problems have now been solved.
> 
> On the lighter side, when your mouse does not work, try unplugging it, and plugging it back in. If it still does not work, unplug and re-plug the mouse in, restart the computer, and repeat if necessary. If that still doesn't work, then I fear a hardware upgrade, but I may be losing my intelligence on this sort of deal.



hmmmmmmmmmm, i shall try this later, thanks sir.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 17, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Step 1: Insert penis.
> Step 2: Remove penis.
> Step 3: Repeat Steps 1 and 2 until
> Step 4: Orgasm.
> ...



i've written these down, thanks much!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Step 1: Insert penis.
> Step 2: Remove penis.
> Step 3: Repeat Steps 1 and 2 until
> Step 4: Orgasm.
> ...




BAH HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA AH AH AH HAHA AH AHHAHAHA

Sorry, I'm sputtering.

Maybe for you, buddy, but let me tell you, there's a whole other world out there if I want step 4 to be Orgasm. Anyone got my back?


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 17, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Maybe for you, buddy, but let me tell you, there's a whole other world out there if I want step 4 to be Orgasm. Anyone got my back?



I totally agree with you. But these are only the basic instructions. There's a lot of room for improvisation.


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 17, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> BAH HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA AH AH AH HAHA AH AHHAHAHA
> 
> Sorry, I'm sputtering.
> 
> Maybe for you, buddy, but let me tell you, there's a whole other world out there if I want step 4 to be Orgasm. Anyone got my back?



BACK IS GOT!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 17, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> BAH HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA AH AH AH HAHA AH AHHAHAHA
> 
> Anyone got my back?


 I've got your back...and your ..... and your ..... and your .......:batting:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> I've got your back...and your ..... and your ..... and your .......:batting:



That sounds like better instructions for step 4, my dear.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 17, 2007)

IC I need a hair cut.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 17, 2007)

I confess that I fell today. Smack dab on my belly..and thank God for that..cause my belly has more cushion than my poor ass does.

There is no going home for me this weekend *sigh*. We are expecting a huge snowstorm.

Shoot me now please..I beg you.


----------



## Shala (Jan 17, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess that I fell today. Smack dab on my belly..and thank God for that..cause my belly has more cushion than my poor ass does.
> 
> There is no going home for me this weekend *sigh*. We are expecting a huge snowstorm.
> 
> Shoot me now please..I beg you.



My goodness Misty....are you ok?


----------



## rainyday (Jan 17, 2007)

"Neither rain, not sleet, nor snow, nor dark of night. . . ."--Bunch of hooey



[size=-2](I actually don't mind. Just felt like pointing out the fallacy.)[/size]



Glad you weren't hurt, Misty! Just like Bumbles, we bounce.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 17, 2007)

Shala said:


> My goodness Misty....are you ok?





rainyday said:


> "Neither rain, not sleet, nor snow, nor dark of night. . . ."--Bunch of hooey
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just my pride..a woman saw me fall and then saw me holding on the back of my bug trying to pull myself up. She did ask if I was ok..lol

I'm kinda bummed that I can't do my dr.s appt this weekend..I'm really looking forward to getting it over with but now I have to wait until February.

Thanks for the concern..I'm good..LOL


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 17, 2007)

IC Im going crazy with little to no food in the house and not being able to leave because of snow  This is the street Im on and I have already seen a few sliding cars almost hit mine.













And to some of you who get mountains more snow than this a year... im sorry... us Porland people are a bunch of pussies when it comes to snow. lol Plus we tend to get black ice.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 17, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> IC Im going crazy with little to no food in the house and not being able to leave because of snow  This is the street Im on and I have already seen a few sliding cars almost hit mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep..that's what it looks like here..with more to come this weekend.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 17, 2007)

IC I like Misty's sig line from her Uncle. I find it funny.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 17, 2007)

Awww Misty... my heart goes out to you! I hope you have food hun. Food supply here at the house is low  I went outside to take these pics and biffed it bad on my ass  . SO I dont think Im leaving for a while.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 17, 2007)

snuggletiger said:


> IC I like Misty's sig line from her Uncle. I find it funny.



Im thinkin I love her 2nd graders quote. Now thats cute!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 17, 2007)

snuggletiger said:


> IC I like Misty's sig line from her Uncle. I find it funny.





BigCutieSasha said:


> Im thinkin I love her 2nd graders quote. Now thats cute!



Aww..thanks guys..I'm surrounded by clever people


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 17, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Awww Misty... my heart goes out to you! I hope you have food hun. Food supply here at the house is low  I went outside to take these pics and biffed it bad on my ass  . SO I dont think Im leaving for a while.



I have some..but I need some more because of the snow storm coming this weekend..so I'm going to try and brave walmart tomorrow..and pray that they've grated their parking lot..so I don't fall pushing a basket..lol


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> and pray that they've grated their parking lot..so I don't fall pushing a basket..lol



It's funny you said grated. Like gravel? What do you mean?

In michigan, land of constant construction because we don't care about keeping our roads nice, we use salt. As in "I hope they salted their parking lot."


----------



## elle camino (Jan 17, 2007)

ugh sasha i feel you. 
my whole neighborhood is a skating rink right now. i don't drive, but even walking anywhere is way dangerous. 
bleh.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 17, 2007)

i know what misty means by grating...my dock at work today, where i unload trucks with my crew, was like a friggin skating rink. it would have been nice to have all that crap grated off, since i nearly skated off the edge of it!!


----------



## Donna (Jan 17, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> "Adage" is only supposed to have one "d".



True, but I have this weird thing about adding extra letters....just note the spelling of my nickname.


----------



## Donna (Jan 17, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> BAH HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA AH AH AH HAHA AH AHHAHAHA
> 
> Sorry, I'm sputtering.
> 
> Maybe for you, buddy, but let me tell you, there's a whole other world out there if I want step 4 to be Orgasm. Anyone got my back?





This1Yankee said:


> BACK IS GOT!



Ladies, if someone's getting your back, that may be why the orgasm thing ain't happening. Just an observation, though.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

Donnaalicious said:


> Ladies, if someone's getting your back, that may be why the orgasm thing ain't happening. Just an observation, though.



bah-dum-bah-ching! donnaalicious for the win!


----------



## supersoup (Jan 17, 2007)

this dude on american idol is killing me...

i'm so embarrassed to be a redhead. :blush: 

oy.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 18, 2007)

BORED.



that is all.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 18, 2007)

Any time somebody mentions being a vegetarian, I immediately want a steak. Or a burger. Or even chicken.


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 18, 2007)

OY!!! I had a stellar night last night. Nothing terribly amazing happened (IRL) but I got to talk to :wubu: MICHAEL :wubu: online, which happens never!!! And he's doing fairly well over in Afghanistan, except the food is terrible. I miss him like maaaad though, and I can't wait for him to get home. Maybe 6 months will have made a difference.

I am so hopeless. Really.


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 18, 2007)

ripley said:


> I confess I think this smilie looks like President Bush: :huh:



Speaking of looking like President Bush, I had a revelation last night while watching one of Letterman's gag clips of him....He reminds me of Frank Burns, from the MASH series.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 18, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> It's funny you said grated. Like gravel? What do you mean?
> 
> In michigan, land of constant construction because we don't care about keeping our roads nice, we use salt. As in "I hope they salted their parking lot."



Grated..as in used a grater to scrap the parking lot.

Salt would be nice. I'll let you guys know after my trip..lol

Oh..fyi...350 lbs must be more than I thought it was..because it took a full day for my shoulders to hurt from pushing myself off the ground.


Ouch


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 18, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> OY!!! I had a stellar night last night. Nothing terribly amazing happened (IRL) but I got to talk to :wubu: MICHAEL :wubu: online, which happens never!!! And he's doing fairly well over in Afghanistan, except the food is terrible. I miss him like maaaad though, and I can't wait for him to get home. Maybe 6 months will have made a difference.
> 
> I am so hopeless. Really.



Not hopeless at all!! Its so cute the way you were talking about him. Im sure hes just as excited about his return and seeing you as you are with seeing him! And not just for a friendly chat  Me thinks he wants to do some checkin out of the hotness that you are . hehe (and my dorkiness will stop right now, but to return later)


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 18, 2007)

I confess the last few days here at Casa Del Troll have not been good ones.

Yesterday, "The Old Man", our cat JP took another turn for the worse...it's down to the advice of the vet being pain pills for a couple weeks to see if he comes around on his own...or else...........

Then this morning, "The Old Girl", our Lab mix Duchess, suddenly passed away. The best guess is she had a heart attack or some such in her sleep.

Daughter Sherry is taking it very hard...wife Pammie is doing her best but hurting.

The Spunky Kitten is already lost without his life-long play mate, and nuzzled her repeatedly trying to get her to wake up and play. Chaos seems to know that something is up, and goes from one of us to the next nuzzling. As usual, Queen Dottie is being her aloof self.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 18, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> I confess the last few days here at Casa Del Troll have not been good ones.
> 
> Yesterday, "The Old Man", our cat JP took another turn for the worse...it's down to the advice of the vet being pain pills for a couple weeks to see if he comes around on his own...or else...........
> 
> ...



i'm very sorry to read all this, losing the furry kids is never easy, i know.


----------



## Tina (Jan 18, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> Speaking of looking like President Bush, I had a revelation last night while watching one of Letterman's gag clips of him....He reminds me of Frank Burns, from the MASH series.



Frank Burns eats worms.

That is all. 

Sorry to hear about JP, Z.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 18, 2007)

I wish someone would buy me this http://www.sizeappeal.com/SizeAppeal/sa_product.asp?categoryID=Dresses&productID=fq0xsa400
4x please
and this 

http://fashionbug.charmingshoppes.c...product_page?nav=Plus&item=8764276&pagesize=3
26/28 please 
I will love you forever if you do


----------



## Mini (Jan 18, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> I confess the last few days here at Casa Del Troll have not been good ones.
> 
> Yesterday, "The Old Man", our cat JP took another turn for the worse...it's down to the advice of the vet being pain pills for a couple weeks to see if he comes around on his own...or else...........
> 
> ...



Oh no. I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 18, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> I confess the last few days here at Casa Del Troll have not been good ones.
> 
> Yesterday, "The Old Man", our cat JP took another turn for the worse...it's down to the advice of the vet being pain pills for a couple weeks to see if he comes around on his own...or else...........
> 
> ...



I'm very, very sorry Zandoz


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 18, 2007)

I am currently enjoying an espresso and vodka, _and I'm alone._

Unless Dims internet people count as company!


----------



## Donna (Jan 18, 2007)

Stubbed toe after tripping on cat on way to shower...one band-aid and some curse words.

New car nearly plowed into by rather large work truck on foggy road....loss of several heart beats.

Terrible snag in panty hose discovered _after_ I get into the office.....$6.99 for replacement pair.

Getting chewed for a mistake one of my coworkers made while I was out sick last week....about two pounds of flesh.

Argument with Mother on cell phone while stuck in 5pm rush hour....about 35 daytime roaming minutes and several tears.

Getting all the way home and realizing I forgot to stop for dog and cat food......1/8 tank of gas.

Snuggling with this little guy at the pet store and getting a little lick on the face.....PRICELESS!


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 18, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> OY!!! I had a stellar night last night. Nothing terribly amazing happened (IRL) but I got to talk to :wubu: MICHAEL :wubu: online, which happens never!!! And he's doing fairly well over in Afghanistan, except the food is terrible. I miss him like maaaad though, and I can't wait for him to get home. Maybe 6 months will have made a difference.
> 
> I am so hopeless. Really.



Yes! I told you it would work! But don't let him take advantage of you... IMHO, him not contacting you for 6 months is pretty cheap.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 18, 2007)

Donnaalicious said:


> Stubbed toe after tripping on cat on way to shower...one band-aid and some curse words.
> 
> New car nearly plowed into by rather large work truck on foggy road....loss of several heart beats.
> 
> ...




awwww! At least your day ends with the bit of happiness. He's a cutie!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 18, 2007)

I confess that I am ANTSY! Very ANTSY! 

Thank you.


----------



## elle camino (Jan 19, 2007)

i confess that i just zoned out for a solid 10 minutes, looking at my own profile. 
goooooooooooo narcissism!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 19, 2007)

I think I have a new crush.


----------



## Tina (Jan 19, 2007)

Donnaalicious said:


> Stubbed toe after tripping on cat on way to shower...one band-aid and some curse words.
> 
> New car nearly plowed into by rather large work truck on foggy road....loss of several heart beats.
> 
> ...



OMG, a Boston Terrier, Donna??? I love those. 

Sorry for your crappy day, honey, but I'm glad you ended it nicely.


----------



## elle camino (Jan 19, 2007)

i hate it when i totally overestimate people's basic sense of humanity.


----------



## adrianTX (Jan 19, 2007)

elle camino said:


> i hate it when i totally overestimate people's basic sense of humanity.



I appreciate people who are open minded, forgiving, and honest. I have a lot to learn from them....


----------



## Donna (Jan 19, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> awwww! At least your day ends with the bit of happiness. He's a cutie!





Tina said:


> OMG, a Boston Terrier, Donna??? I love those.
> 
> Sorry for your crappy day, honey, but I'm glad you ended it nicely.



Isn't he, though? I wanted to bring him home with me (the pet store guy offered a free crate, bag of food, neutering and he's already been microchipped and his papers are back from the AKC.) Unfortunately, he's too expensive right now. And we're still trying to adjust to Chloe.

Chloe snuggled me a bit more than usual last night (she must've smelled strange dog on me and she knows I was 'cheating' on her.)


----------



## Carrie (Jan 19, 2007)

Does anyone else send text messages about being really excited about buying eclairs tonight, or is it just me? 

It's just me, right? I've become a fat girl cliche'.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 19, 2007)

I'd rather have rum flavored cream puffs then eclairs. But I have never had anyone offer me an eclair. Is it better then a maple bar?


----------



## Carrie (Jan 19, 2007)

snuggletiger said:


> I'd rather have rum flavored cream puffs then eclairs. But I have never had anyone offer me an eclair. Is it better then a maple bar?



I've never had a maple bar. Is it better than a Snicker's bar?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 19, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Does anyone else send text messages about being really excited about buying eclairs tonight, or is it just me?
> 
> It's just me, right? I've become a fat girl cliche'.



I don't text message about it, but I do get excited about it.



snuggletiger said:


> I'd rather have rum flavored cream puffs then eclairs. But I have never had anyone offer me an eclair. Is it better then a maple bar?



Yes.



Carrie said:


> I've never had a maple bar. Is it better than a Snicker's bar?



No.


----------



## Tina (Jan 19, 2007)

Carrie said:


> I've never had a maple bar. Is it better than a Snicker's bar?



Yes, when done right, but not necessarily better than a Snickers bar with almonds. :eat2:


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 19, 2007)

Eclairs are food of the gods.
Maple bars, as Tina said, when done right, run a close second of the three.


However, I'd give them all up forever to be in Minnesota this afternoon to see my son get married. 

Since I can't be, I'm thinking about texting Carrie about how excited eclairs make me.


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 19, 2007)

I want to thank you folks for the kind wishes over our pet situation.

JP is no better...but not worse either. It's just a matter of wait and see.

It's been really strange last night and today not having Duchess around. It's amazing how much effect a pet has on our daily routine...the things one does out of habbit. I find my self repeatedly sitting here thinking "I know I'm forgetting something"...or "this just seems odd"...but then I realize it's just the things that are different without her around.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 19, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> Eclairs are food of the gods.
> Maple bars, as Tina said, when done right, run a close second of the three.
> 
> 
> ...



My kindred spirit. 

And congrats on the nuptials!!!


----------



## rainyday (Jan 19, 2007)

Zan, knowing they may not be with you long also suddenly makes the annoying things they do endearing too. I'm sorry you didn't have more adjustment time to get used to the idea of her leaving you. In my experience, that makes the grieving that much worse.

Joy, best wishe for your son. Hope maybe he's taping it so you can share in the moment later. 



And my own confession: I'm elated to have discovered I can easily replace the keyboard on my Powerbook (laptop), which has been missing three keys, including a command key. Eight months ago I was told it'd have to be sent out of state to be fixed. Yesterday I got a different service tech while dealing with something else and was told it was no easy to replace and even discovered lifting the old one out is a cinch and requires no tools. So soon, I will have an actually working keyboard again. Yay! (Now I will need a new excuse for typos though. :blush: )


----------



## supersoup (Jan 19, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Does anyone else send text messages about being really excited about buying eclairs tonight, or is it just me?
> 
> It's just me, right? I've become a fat girl cliche'.



no. i sent two when i bought a box of twinkies the other day. true story.

they were turning me on.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 19, 2007)

GAH, my libido is in SUCH an upswing for some reason recently.

I hate this. Sort of. What I hate most is not really having any decent method of handling this issue.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 19, 2007)

aaaaaaaahahahahahhahahahaaaa!!!

i just took the dog out, and when i came back in i slipped on the tile with my wet shoes, my pants got caught on the doorknob somehow, and rrrrrrrrip. it took all of about 10 seconds. ahahahahaaaa!!! only me, only me. anyone think assless pants will be coming into style anytime soon...?


----------



## Donna (Jan 19, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> GAH, my libido is in SUCH an upswing for some reason recently.
> 
> I hate this. Sort of. What I hate most is not really having any decent method of handling this issue.



Dude, just take things _well in hand _and that should alleviate SOME of the discomfort.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 19, 2007)

Donnaalicious said:


> Dude, just take things _well in hand _and that should alleviate SOME of the discomfort.



That's not as satisfying. :/


----------



## Michelle (Jan 19, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> Yesterday, "The Old Man", our cat JP took another turn for the worse...it's down to the advice of the vet being pain pills for a couple weeks to see if he comes around on his own...or else...........
> 
> Then this morning, "The Old Girl", our Lab mix Duchess, suddenly passed away. The best guess is she had a heart attack or some such in her sleep.


 
This broke my heart when I read it. So sorry, Zan.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 19, 2007)

I love Michael Buble


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 19, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> I want to thank you folks for the kind wishes over our pet situation.
> 
> JP is no better...but not worse either. It's just a matter of wait and see.
> 
> It's been really strange last night and today not having Duchess around. It's amazing how much effect a pet has on our daily routine...the things one does out of habbit. I find my self repeatedly sitting here thinking "I know I'm forgetting something"...or "this just seems odd"...but then I realize it's just the things that are different without her around.



I'm so sorry Zandoz. I swear there is something in the water on these boards lately... all the poor fur balls.


----------



## Tina (Jan 20, 2007)

So sorry about JP, Z.

Blackjack, find you a fat girl of your own, eh? Hopefully, one with a sex drive in high gear, like your own.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 20, 2007)

i never should have drank all that hot chocolate. i'm never going to sleep tonight, and free time is bad for me, i get into trouble...


----------



## Tina (Jan 20, 2007)

What kind of trouble, soup?


----------



## supersoup (Jan 20, 2007)

Tina said:


> What kind of trouble, soup?



any kind and every kind miss tina!!

usually though, i just end up calling people and waking them up. though i've not done that in a while. i just get bored!!


----------



## Tina (Jan 20, 2007)

Boredom was always a bad thing for me when I was younger. It always spelled trouble. Do you have any all-night friends that you can call at any time?

Hot chocolate sounds so good. :eat2:


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 20, 2007)

I confess I am rather aggravated. Three of my favorite bands will be playing in concert on the same day... in Italy. I wish I were in Italy in June. =(
Birthday present. Anybody willing to get Chimpi to Italy? :blush:


----------



## supersoup (Jan 20, 2007)

Tina said:


> Boredom was always a bad thing for me when I was younger. It always spelled trouble. Do you have any all-night friends that you can call at any time?
> 
> Hot chocolate sounds so good. :eat2:



haha, i'm sure some of my buddies wouldn't mind, but i'd never do it, at least not sober!!  

and, taken just for you a moment ago...soooooo good. 

View attachment chocolateynummies.JPG


----------



## Tina (Jan 20, 2007)

Oh, yum!! Thanks, soup.  Wish we lived closer, I'd sit up with you and drink summa that and talk some schmack. 

Chimpi, I wouldn't mind Italy in June, either. Just not right now. Wish I could give presents that good. Man, that would be so much fun to make dreams happen!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 20, 2007)

I confess that I sometimes wish we had some kind of obituary corner in this forum... So many deaths lately...


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 20, 2007)

IC that sometimes, having to obey a set of rules as a moderator really pisses me off.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 20, 2007)

We finally got broadband. YAY. (next up... indoor plumbing!)

all a capella streaming radio is a lot of fun!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 20, 2007)

IC that hot cocoa is a godsend when you're camping out in subzero weather.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 20, 2007)

I finally found this hilarious kitten-vs-cat video that first went around about 10 years ago. I think it was a bit longer... but dayum, it's still just as funny.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

I am watching the movie Pippi Longstocking. :doh:


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I finally found this hilarious kitten-vs-cat video that first went around about 10 years ago. I think it was a bit longer... but dayum, it's still just as funny.



I didn't hear any sound but that was a cute and funny short clip of a bigger cat clobbering a playful kitten.


----------



## Tina (Jan 20, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> IC that sometimes, having to obey a set of rules as a moderator really pisses me off.



 Yup. . . . . .


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 21, 2007)

I confess that I thought there was a thread here about working at home... wif links 'n stuff. Am I nutz? 

If I'm not - and there was one - can someone link me pleez? 

tank yew.


----------



## adrianTX (Jan 21, 2007)

Confession...I cant check anything on dim from work due to the filters on the internet browsers...so I labor through my treo 650 just so I can check my messages, see the threads...addicted much? ...oh well, who says thats a bad thing


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 21, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I confess that I thought there was a thread here about working at home... wif links 'n stuff. Am I nutz?
> 
> If I'm not - and there was one - can someone link me pleez?
> 
> tank yew.



http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16978

I think there was another one too, that was longer tho.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 21, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16978
> 
> I think there was another one too, that was longer tho.



Ah, thank you, kind sir! You rawk most graciously. 

Hopefully someone will post the other one too...


----------



## supersoup (Jan 22, 2007)

i confess that my hair is driving me to new levels of insanity right now. i made the mistake of braiding it wet straight from the shower, and now its this uncontrollable mound of waves and frizz. not awesome.


----------



## Oona (Jan 22, 2007)

I confess that I detest my husbands family... and he knows it now. 

I also confess that I am a 100% shop-o-holic.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 22, 2007)

adrianTX said:


> Confession...I cant check anything on dim from work due to the filters on the internet browsers...so I labor through my treo 650 just so I can check my messages, see the threads...addicted much? ...oh well, who says thats a bad thing



You do know you can get into the chat using your Treo, don't you?
Some pointers:
-Use "Basic Chat"
-Make sure you know your password by character, not just key position (obviously, the shift and alternate-character keys don't give you the same results as hitting Shift on a standard keyboard). Also, make sure you're using the correct shift key and that it didn't lock if you didn't want it to.
-Don't mess around with the refresh rate or scrollback settings in the login screen. Some settings will cause the screen to refresh before you finish typing. 
-The chat will be in inverted order (most recent on top)
-You have to refresh the chat manually, using the chat's "refresh" button. Using the browser's refresh button will re-send the last thing you typed.
-Remember where the "refresh" button is in the sequence of buttons, since sometimes it won't show up right. If you can get the cursor focus over it, you can click it and it still works anyway.
-Make sure the cursor is in the text-entry box before you hit the backspace button, or you'll re-send the last thing you typed.
-Hitting "send" with a blank space in the text entry box will refresh the chat.
-PMs work, but you need to be doubly careful to make sure you've picked the right recipient.
-If you have a folding keyboard (infrared or bluetooth), it'll save on thumb cramps... but you'll still need to keep the stylus handy to tap the screen.
-You don't get the sidebar pics.
-Log out using the chat's "logout" button. As usual, if you don't log out, you'll "ghost" in the chat for a bit until the system times you out.

Almost all of this applies to using other PDA browsers -- I've chatted using everything from a Palm i705 to a PalmT|T3.

-Rusty
(who's confessing that he's semi-evil for enabling chat addiction...)


----------



## supersoup (Jan 22, 2007)

so...i didn't set my alarm last night...and was supposed to be at work 40 minutes ago. EFF.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 22, 2007)

supersoup said:


> so...i didn't set my alarm last night...and was supposed to be at work 40 minutes ago. EFF.



I'm a little late starting too, though I will be almost on time. Know what I think is awesome, though? We're both late, and on Dimensions talking about it. lol I <3 Irony.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 22, 2007)

IC that I had my hair highlighted over the weekend and I'm feeling kinda sassy!


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 22, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> IC that I had my hair highlighted over the weekend and I'm feeling kinda sassy!



And when do we get photos? 

Okay, okay... i'm going to work now. hee hee


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 22, 2007)

Yankee - do whatever makes you happy. That's the important part. Just make sure he still deserves you (if he ever really did). 

Now - on to the ACTUAL steps to orgasm.

1. Take me out to dinner. Bring flowers. Spend that time impressing me with your intelligence, wit, and charisma, but make sure you're getting me to talk about myself, too.
2. Take me somewhere else - if it's warm, I suggest stargazing. 
3. While we're having a particularly "sweet" conversation, kiss me - slowly, sweetly, and romantically. 
4. Leave me wanting more. Take me home, kiss me goodnight.
5. Call me the next day and arrange for a second date.
6. Take me somewhere creative and romantic.
7. Kiss me again. This time trace my belly lightly with your fingertips.
8. Romance me for hours. Really take your time. Enjoy it. Massage me, explore my body, wonder out loud at its beauty. 
9. Kiss and touch me until I can't stand waiting anymore - and then make love to me until you've reached your own happy ending.
10. Lastly, whip out my vibrator - use your fingers to massage my g-spot while using my vibe around/near my clit. That, gents, is how to REALLY make a lady orgasm. 

If this post offends anyone, I apologize in advance - but these young FA's need to learn what makes us tick, no?


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 22, 2007)

I am seriously sitting here blushing like MAD. Thanks, ya hussy.

I don't need the vibrator though...but that's just me


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 22, 2007)

Didnt offend me one bit. You deserve all that and more BBMe. Thanks for enlightening us Fa's, hehe. Have a great week.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 22, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> I am seriously sitting here blushing like MAD. Thanks, ya hussy.
> 
> I don't need the vibrator though...but that's just me


Yes, that's just you. What can I say? I'm a challenge, and then some.


----------



## clynn (Jan 22, 2007)

I confess to being shocked and appalled to see a clique running rampant in Dims. I would think that since the majority of us have most likely been on the outs of cliques for at least part of our lives, that this would be a more warm, welcoming group. I used to think about it when I was younger, that it would be cool to find a group of heavy chicks to hang out with. I thought there would be comfort, understanding, and more acceptance than what I could find with all of the skinny people in my life that couldn't (or wouldn't) understand my love for food, and that I was comfortable with how I was.

As a woman now, I am dismayed to see that the way certain people here(more than I would have ever believed) treat newer members, or even just quieter members, like they don't matter, or worse, that they don't exist. Just like the Elite Dance Squad at my high school (snobs of the highest order) treated the mentally challenged kids in the school. Nice. Real nice.

It makes me feel warm and fuzzy to see that fat people can treat other fat people just as shitty as anyone else. Many people on here talk about size acceptance and accepting others' physical limitations. I see now that it only means you accept that they live in the same atmosphere as you do, and not, as I originally believed, that you accepted them as people. People who have opinions and feelings just as you do, regardless of how you try to shut them out of your precious clique.

Of course, this isn't directed to everyone here. Those people who are guilty of cliquish behavior know who they are. Some people have been very kind to those who are new, shy, or quiet, and they know who they are, as well.

I feel much better now.....


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 22, 2007)

What I had viewed as clique-ish behaviour here on the boards turned out to be jovial banter more often than not.

At first glance, however, it seemed like there was an 'in' crowd.

Now, while there certainly are allegiances and "fan clubs" amoung/between some members, I don't view them as exclusionary.

Could be I've just developed a thicker skin since my school days.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 22, 2007)

clynn said:


> I confess to being shocked and appalled to see a clique running rampant in Dims. I would think that since the majority of us have most likely been on the outs of cliques for at least part of our lives, that this would be a more warm, welcoming group. I used to think about it when I was younger, that it would be cool to find a group of heavy chicks to hang out with. I thought there would be comfort, understanding, and more acceptance than what I could find with all of the skinny people in my life that couldn't (or wouldn't) understand my love for food, and that I was comfortable with how I was.
> 
> As a woman now, I am dismayed to see that the way certain people here(more than I would have ever believed) treat newer members, or even just quieter members, like they don't matter, or worse, that they don't exist. Just like the Elite Dance Squad at my high school (snobs of the highest order) treated the mentally challenged kids in the school. Nice. Real nice.
> 
> ...


I've never seen this. Do you have an example? A link? I'm lost, I really am.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 22, 2007)

clynn said:


> I confess to being shocked and appalled to see a clique running rampant in Dims. I would think that since the majority of us have most likely been on the outs of cliques for at least part of our lives, that this would be a more warm, welcoming group. I used to think about it when I was younger, that it would be cool to find a group of heavy chicks to hang out with. I thought there would be comfort, understanding, and more acceptance than what I could find with all of the skinny people in my life that couldn't (or wouldn't) understand my love for food, and that I was comfortable with how I was.
> 
> As a woman now, I am dismayed to see that the way certain people here(more than I would have ever believed) treat newer members, or even just quieter members, like they don't matter, or worse, that they don't exist. Just like the Elite Dance Squad at my high school (snobs of the highest order) treated the mentally challenged kids in the school. Nice. Real nice.
> 
> ...


I don't feel that there are cliques here. I do know that there are people who have met in real life or who have befriended each other on the site that tend to post a lot in reply to each other. That's not a clique, that's a friendship.

I try to say hello to newbies and I'll pm ones that I seem to relate to on other levels besides fat and food.

You have to remember that even if this is an online community, people's personalities are still in the mix. However, it is online and you're able to remain as anonymous as you like. Therefore, if you're normally quiet in real life. Take this opportunity to come out of your shell. Post!! Don't come and be a member for 6 months and only post 100 times. Get yourself out there..make yourself known. Be an active member of the community and I believe you'll stop seeing the "cliques."


----------



## Tina (Jan 22, 2007)

Pardon me, but can I just say... "Waaaah!!!"

"Shocked! Shocked and appalled!!!"  

If you want to make friends, then make them (though I must say, this is the crappiest way I can think of to do that). If you haven't put in the time to not only get to know people, but to let them know you, you will feel on the outside looking in, and that has not one thing to do with some imgainary clique, but with _YOU_.

Lastly, on every board with a larger number of members, you are going to find groups of people who are friendlier with each other than maybe some others. This often has to do with longer friendships, maybe real-life meetings, etc. Who cares? You get what you give, reap what you sow, etc. I can only imagine what you are sowing with this, except maybe a resounding  



clynn said:


> I confess to being shocked and appalled to see a clique running rampant in Dims.



Yay!! A new nattering nabob of negativity!! Woo hoo!!!

Sorry I cannot be nicer about this, but this is a pet peeve of mine: some relatively new person I really don't recognize because she hardly posts, so therefore gets to know no one, or hardly anyone, and then complains and throws in cries of "cliques!!!" Sheesh.


----------



## rainyday (Jan 22, 2007)

clynn said:


> As a woman now, I am dismayed to see that the way certain people here(more than I would have ever believed) treat newer members, or even just quieter members, like they don't matter, or worse, that they don't exist. Just like the Elite Dance Squad at my high school (snobs of the highest order) treated the mentally challenged kids in the school. Nice. Real nice.



Clynn. I just went and looked in your profile to see why I didn't remember you more after 150 posts. What I discovered is that it appears a huge number of your posts--maybe half or even more--are in a single thread, the Name a song from the last letter thread, which I don't think I've ever even opened. That leaves maybe 75 posts scattered around the board (including in other areas I don't usually read), to have been expected to know you from. Now, other posters have their own viewing habits, but it's likely they've had as little actual exposure to you as I have. 

You *have* registered on my radar now though. However it's as someone likely to be reactionary, ready to complain and possessed of an enormous chip on her shoulder.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 22, 2007)

Shouldn't this "confession" actually have gone in the "complaints" thread?


----------



## Oona (Jan 22, 2007)

clynn said:


> I confess to being shocked and appalled to see a clique running rampant in Dims.
> 
> As a woman now, I am dismayed to see that the way certain people here (more than I would have ever believed) treat newer members, or even just quieter members, like they don't matter, or worse, that they don't exist.
> 
> ...




I have to say, Im a fairly new member to Dims and not ONCE have I felt as though I was being excluded or treated like I dont matter. Every member I have had the pleasure of being in contact with has given me positive advice
or constructive criticism. 

I have not noticed any "cliques" or "groups" that have excluded anyone; and Im on here quite often.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 22, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Clynn. I just went and looked in your profile to see why I didn't remember you more after 150 posts. What I discovered is that it appears a huge number of your posts--maybe half or even more--are in a single thread, the Name a song from the last letter thread, which which I don't think I've ever even opened. That leaves maybe 75 posts scattered around the board (including in other areas I don't usually read), to have been expected to know you from. Now, other posters have their own viewing habits, but it's likely they've had as little actual exposure to you as I have.
> 
> You *have* registered on my radar now though. However it's as someone likely to be reactionary, ready to complain and possessed of an enormous chip on her shoulder.


Clynn: 

Ditto to the above... and not only that, but you haven't posted a "hello, I'm Clynn" post - you haven't joined any of the _introducing myself_ threads, or, from what I can tell, made one mention of your joining the group. You just joined up, and started participating (mainly in a non-conversational thread). Thats fine... lots of people do that, and soon become a regular poster. 

What they _don't_ do is stamp their feet and complain about us not welcoming them when they've made zero attempts to offer us that opportunity. If you've been here for 150 posts, you've likely seen people announcing their newness and saying hello... so why didn't you?

Shocked and appalled? Yeah - me too. At the size of your balls.

Now then... maybe we can help straighten this out and if you give us some more specific information as to what put you in this snit. There are lots of very helpful and friendly people here - but you'll find out that what they receive, they often return 3-fold (good and bad).


----------



## swordchick (Jan 22, 2007)

I agree with clynn completely. I think that there are cliques in here. I am very active in the forum and in the chat. I have posted many times and I've gotten some wonderful responses. But I see, at times, good posts get ignored or turn into an argument. Even for me, this makes me hesistant to post anything. The main reason why some of you post a lot is because of the responses you get from your friends and the reps. For the newbies, it can be hard to try to chat with people who've already formed friendships with each other. 

I am the one who recommended clynn to come into Dimensions and I regret that. It just seems like everyone can step up to attack her and not put themselves in her shoes.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 22, 2007)

swordchick said:


> But I see, at times, good posts get ignored or turn into an argument. Even for me, this makes me hesistant to post anything. *The main reason why some of you post a lot is because of the responses you get from your friends and the reps*. For the newbies, it can be hard to try to chat with people who've already formed friendships with each other.
> 
> I am the one who recommended clynn to come into Dimensions and I regret that. It just seems like everyone can step up to attack her and not put themselves in her shoes.


First off, you're right, it can seem sometimes that good posts get ignored. The reality is, sometimes it's a good post and nothing else needs to be said. You have to expect arguments or debates..it's a public forum with many different opinions and experiences coming together. Not everyone is going to agree with everyone all the time. 

I really take offense to the bolded part. How dare you insinuate that's the reason we post. We post because we belong to this community. We post when another post effects us in a way that we want to share our own experiences, opinions etc. Granted, there may be some that are here to build their rep points and to judge how many cans others have. However, putting everyone into that group is bullshit.

Of course it's hard to chat when there are friendships already formed. Its like that way in real life. You can't post a few times and then expect someone to just welcome you with open arms. Friendships online are just like friendships in real life. They take time to build.

Every person on this board has been in her shoes. Every person on this board has been a newbie at one point in time. You will see that some people here are closing in on 10,000 posts. That's not because they got here and bellyached because they were left out. I'm sure they may have felt that way until they got their feet wet, but they stayed and made themselves known. They participate in active threads that allow readers to get a feel for who they are and what their experiences have been.

She attacked first. She attacked a community that has come to mean a lot to a whole lot of people. If she had tactfully taken the time to express her concerns, she would have garnered different responses. You reap what you sow. If you are going to come..guns blazing, expect return gunfire.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 22, 2007)

Ah, well, Clynn spoke her mind.

A few others may feel this way too, without voicing it.

As I mentioned earlier, I used to share that view. So now that she comes out and voices an opinion, we can probably do better than to ridicule her, no?

Sure, we believe her to be mistaken, but our responses (including my earlier one immediately following her post) could be seen as further proof of her argument, when viewed by an 'outsider'.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 22, 2007)

swordchick said:


> But I see, at times, good posts get ignored or turn into an argument.



Lots of our posts are ignored. Many of my posts are ignored -- big deal. I don't post expecting rep or responses. I post because I have something that I want out there. And I respond to posts that resonate with me, either that I agree with -- or, in the case of Hyde Park, that I disagree with. I used to take it very personally when my posts would get ignored; but now I figure that there are just lots of folks here reading and participating, and it's not up to the other members here to stroke my ego. Sure, it's nice, and I wouldn't turn it down, but it's not their responsibility. Plus, I know that some of the posts I don't answer are posts that inside I say "amen" but twenty other people have said that already and I don't want to bog down the thread with "me too's".

I'm sorry you guys feel like outsiders. I've been there. But I think it's because of our own issues, much of the time, particularly with a group this size because you can ALWAYS find someone to chat with, either in the forums or in chat. I don't participate in the Clubhouse, I don't participate in chat -- and yet I don't feel like an outsider at all. Maybe I am, but I don't feel like it.

If you feel like an outsider, and you don't want to feel that way, then participate more so people can get to know you. I know it's difficult with a group this size to get heard above the din, but it* is* possible. It just takes some effort.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 22, 2007)

swordchick said:


> It just seems like everyone can step up to attack her and not put themselves in her shoes.



It is really hard to put oneself in the shoes of someone who they don't see in any circumstance not involving a "Humph! *stomp*"

This is the first post I've seen of clynn, and I'm not very inclined to get on my knees and beg her to forgive us for not seeking her out personally to invite her 'into the fold." Plenty of folds for everyone (ha ha, get it? Folds?), you just have to put yourself out there. Whenever you feel like you're not being noticed, jump in, but take my advice: say something friendly before you tell us how insensitive we are for not intuiting your digital presence.

ETA: Posts go unnoticed sometimes, it's true. Sometimes I worry that I'm not being noticed, but then I remember: This is the internet; it's not like we're physically in the same room, and I'm being ignored- I have to give people the opportunity to know me. That is an issue on my end, not theirs. If you had written *HEY! NOTICE ME! I'D LIKE TO GET INVOLVED*, you would have gotten a few more positive responses.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 22, 2007)

I have news for you. We have ALL had good posts be ignored or turned into arguments. It happens to ALL of us. I can't TELL you the number of times I thought I had posted something earth-shattering, or posted something that deserved rep, or posted something I thought would get lots of response - that got zilch. If it was really important to me, I'd post again and state what sort of response I was looking for in some way. But if not, I'd just let it go. That's part and parcel of chatting on message boards. That's just how it works. Ask directly for what you need/want, or suck it up and move on.




> But I see, at times, good posts get ignored or turn into an argument. Even for me, this makes me hesistant to post anything.


----------



## swordchick (Jan 22, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I really take offense to the bolded part. How dare you insinuate that's the reason we post. We post because we belong to this community. We post when another post effects us in a way that we want to share our own experiences, opinions etc. Granted, there may be some that are here to build their rep points and to judge how many cans others have. However, putting everyone into that group is bullshit.
> 
> 
> She attacked first. She attacked a community that has come to mean a lot to a whole lot of people. If she had tactfully taken the time to express her concerns, she would have garnered different responses. You reap what you sow. If you are going to come..guns blazing, expect return gunfire.


 
I did say "some of you". So, that would mean I did not put everyone in that group. So how dare you insinuate that I was talking about you. Or that other people are not doing exactly just that.

She did not attack a community. She talked about about some of the people in the community. 

By the way, I'm prepared for whatever is said to me.


----------



## swordchick (Jan 22, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> Lots of our posts are ignored. Many of my posts are ignored -- big deal. I don't post expecting rep or responses. I post because I have something that I want out there. And I respond to posts that resonate with me, either that I agree with -- or, in the case of Hyde Park, that I disagree with. I used to take it very personally when my posts would get ignored; but now I figure that there are just lots of folks here reading and participating, and it's not up to the other members here to stroke my ego. Sure, it's nice, and I wouldn't turn it down, but it's not their responsibility. Plus, I know that some of the posts I don't answer are posts that inside I say "amen" but twenty other people have said that already and I don't want to bog down the thread with "me too's".
> 
> I'm sorry you guys feel like outsiders. I've been there. But I think it's because of our own issues, much of the time, particularly with a group this size because you can ALWAYS find someone to chat with, either in the forums or in chat. I don't participate in the Clubhouse, I don't participate in chat -- and yet I don't feel like an outsider at all. Maybe I am, but I don't feel like it.
> 
> If you feel like an outsider, and you don't want to feel that way, then participate more so people can get to know you. I know it's difficult with a group this size to get heard above the din, but it* is* possible. It just takes some effort.


 
I do not have a problem with feeling like an outsider. I have many friends in Dimensions. 

I have read where some people do think it is a big deal that their posts are ignored. It doesn't mean you have to care about that. And you don't have to respond to it as if you do care.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 22, 2007)

I confess I'm glad to have shaken this damn fever.

Four-bloody-days is just too long. I can't afford to miss any more work. Good thing this illness was over the weekend, or I'd really be screwed.

Back to work tomorrow.

Oh, yippee. :blink:


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 22, 2007)

Clynn, sure, some of us here are cliquey, big deal. Most are not. That's no different than the rest of humanity. You can simply ignore the posts you're not interested in and respond to those that interest you. That's what most do here.

Also, look at the bottom of the "Dimensions Forums" screen and you'll see there are ALWAYS way more lurkers than people posting. Are these people a clique? Anything you post has the potential to be read by many more than just the few people who are posting.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 22, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> I confess I'm glad to have shaken this damn fever.
> 
> Four-bloody-days is just too long. I can't afford to miss any more work. Good thing this illness was over the weekend, or I'd really be screwed.
> 
> ...



I'm glad to hear you're feeling better. I hate fevers... so damn uncomfortable and disorienting. *shiver* I am sorry you had to give up a weekend for being sick, though.


----------



## ripley (Jan 22, 2007)

I've been accused of being in a clique before, and that makes me laugh. Mostly, I feel isolated and alone, except for a few good friends I have made here. 

You know, I've seen you around a bit, swordchick, and felt like I didn't know you very much. You were sort of a neutral presence to me. Then the other night you were in chat, and joined in the conversation, and I saw how sweet you could be, and after that I've paid special attention to your posts. Even so, that's something _you_ couldn't know, and that's my own reticence, not a sign of not wanting you in some clique.

I'm sorry that clynn feels badly. I think that a lot of the time when people say that there are cliques, what they are really saying is they feel alone, and want to be a part of things. The sad part is that she seems to have gotten people's notice...but in a bad way. It could have been a 100% different if she would have said that she felt sidelined and wanted to be a part of things. I bet she would have gotten lots of kind advice. It's a shame that it played out this way.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 22, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> I'm glad to hear you're feeling better. I hate fevers... so damn uncomfortable and disorienting. *shiver* I am sorry you had to give up a weekend for being sick, though.




There are worse things to do with a weekend than to drift in and out of sleep whilst watching movies with one's romantic interest.

We didn't make it out to what promised to be a fun night of music on Saturday (topped out at 102.9 that night), but really, not the end of the world.

Remarkably, my girlfriend seems not to have caught this from me. YAY!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 22, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Also, look at the bottom of the "Dimensions Forums" screen and you'll see there are ALWAYS way more lurkers than people posting.



I never remember to do that. Who ARE all those people. HI PEOPLE!


----------



## swordchick (Jan 22, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> It is really hard to put oneself in the shoes of someone who they don't see in any circumstance not involving a
> This is the first post I've seen of clynn, and I'm not very inclined to get on my knees and beg her to forgive us for not seeking her out personally to invite her 'into the fold." Plenty of folds for everyone (ha ha, get it? Folds?), you just have to put yourself out there. Whenever you feel like you're not being noticed, jump in, but take my advice: say something friendly before you tell us how insensitive we are for not intuiting your digital presence.
> 
> ETA: Posts go unnoticed sometimes, it's true. Sometimes I worry that I'm not being noticed, but then I remember: This is the internet; it's not like we're physically in the same room, and I'm being ignored- I have to give people the opportunity to know me. That is an issue on my end, not theirs. If you had written *HEY! NOTICE ME! I'D LIKE TO GET INVOLVED*, you would have gotten a few more positive responses.


 
I did not see the "Humph! *stomp*" part...

I'm absolutely with you on the posts issue. I am not shy, in or out of the forums. I will post several times on my favorite topics. I get my point across.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 22, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> There are worse things to do with a weekend than to drift in and out of sleep whilst watching movies with one's romantic interest.
> 
> We didn't make it out to what promised to be a fun night of music on Saturday (topped out at 102.9 that night), but really, not the end of the world.
> 
> Remarkably, my girlfriend seems not to have caught this from me. YAY!



Rock on with her and her kick-ass immune system! Stories like this make me want to take that airborne supplement every day. lol (However expensive that would get... )


----------



## swordchick (Jan 22, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I have news for you. We have ALL had good posts be ignored or turned into arguments. It happens to ALL of us. I can't TELL you the number of times I thought I had posted something earth-shattering, or posted something that deserved rep, or posted something I thought would get lots of response - that got zilch. If it was really important to me, I'd post again and state what sort of response I was looking for in some way. But if not, I'd just let it go. That's part and parcel of chatting on message boards. That's just how it works. Ask directly for what you need/want, or suck it up and move on.


 
Read my posts, I promised you that I say what I want...many times! I get great responses, but it doesn't mean that everyone does.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 22, 2007)

swordchick said:


> I do not have a problem with feeling like an outsider. I have many friends in Dimensions.
> 
> I have read where some people do think it is a big deal that their posts are ignored. It doesn't mean you have to care about that. And you don't have to respond to it as if you do care.



Well then, I clearly misread your post. So you don't feel like an outsider (or if you do it doesn't bother you). And I'm confused about the fact that you mentioned posts being ignored as an issue because it makes you hesitant. Did I misread that, too?

I just want to understand where you're coming from. I DO care about it, because I've been there -- even very recently. It sounds like you're saying that I'm not genuinely concerned, and if that's how you feel, please come out and say so.


----------



## clynn (Jan 22, 2007)

Huh.... I could've sworn I said certain people. Not the whole or even majority of the community. I don't feel the need to have my ego stroked or post approval. I have seen how some new people are treated, and it's not due to a heated debate. The majority of it stems from paranoia, I'm sure. One hint of troll and then it's swarm time. I do feel the need, however, to point out that in this instance, many of the responses are by well-canned people, which further leads me to believe a clique is afoot. 

I am, after all, expressing my opinion. Thank you all for sharing yours - all of you. It's nice that some of you used to feel the way I do. 

You have to admire a guilty conscience.....


----------



## swordchick (Jan 22, 2007)

ripley said:


> You know, I've seen you around a bit, swordchick, and felt like I didn't know you very much. You were sort of a neutral presence to me. Then the other night you were in chat, and joined in the conversation, and I saw how sweet you could be, and after that I've paid special attention to your posts. Even so, that's something _you_ couldn't know, and that's my own reticence, not a sign of not wanting you in some clique.


 
Ripley, the things you said the other night touched my heart. I think you are a wonderful & beautiful person. 

By the way, I do not hate cliques, nor do I feel like an outsider. I like good people and I will respond to them.


----------



## swordchick (Jan 22, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> Well then, I clearly misread your post. So you don't feel like an outsider (or if you do it doesn't bother you). And I'm confused about the fact that you mentioned posts being ignored as an issue because it makes you hesitant. Did I misread that, too?
> 
> I just want to understand where you're coming from. I DO care about it, because I've been there -- even very recently. It sounds like you're saying that I'm not genuinely concerned, and if that's how you feel, please come out and say so.


 
Actually, when a post turns into an argument, that makes me hesistant to post. I certainly do think you care or else you wouldn't have responded to this. But if I thought you didn't, I would come out and say it.


----------



## ripley (Jan 22, 2007)

clynn said:


> Huh.... I could've sworn I said certain people. Not the whole or even majority of the community. I don't feel the need to have my ego stroked or post approval. I have seen how some new people are treated, and it's not due to a heated debate. The majority of it stems from paranoia, I'm sure. One hint of troll and then it's swarm time. I do feel the need, however, to point out that in this instance, many of the responses are by well-canned people, which further leads me to believe a clique is afoot.
> 
> I am, after all, expressing my opinion. Thank you all for sharing yours - all of you. It's nice that some of you used to feel the way I do.
> 
> You have to admire a guilty conscience.....



Maybe people with a lot of cans feel proprietary about Dims, and are quick to defend it. They mostly have a lot of posts, so it's no wonder they feel like they've invested a lot here. I have a lot of cans, and I will admit that sometimes I do feel like a den mother and want to keep you all in line.  Sometimes my poor little dogs in hats are run ragged trying to get people to calm down and lighten up. I think they'd be exhausted if I went into Hyde Park much, lol.

That said, however, sometimes I'm a bitch. Real life stresses get taken out on people who probably don't deserve it. I know that I bit CurvyEm's head off once, mostly just because I was in a bitchy mood from something else. Every single time I've been grouchy though has been all me, not egging on from some clique. 

I've seen some extraordinarily kind behavior here, and, sad to say, also some spiteful mean behavior. We're a very diverse group, and you're going to see a range of behaviors. I'm sorry that you seem to have seen a lot of the mean kind. I know that one of my goals is to try to stand up when I think something is wrong here. (Heh...even defended a woman I didn't know had a paysite, when a random guy had her pic. :doh So yeah, I'm a dork...but anyway, have you ever stood up in the specific incident and said "Hey, this is wrong, how you all are acting to this person." You'll get a lot of support if you do. A lot more than an indictment of some unnamed instances by unnamed people.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 22, 2007)

doot doot.

INTERNET =/= LIFE

doot doot.


that having been said, so sue us if some of us sorta feel like this is a place with a lot of our friends and 'family'. keep posting, you'll feel the same. simmer. i started out, and still am, a fat little fish in this big lake, but i love it here, and eff it if my posts are ignored. 

post loads, and offer cookies.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 22, 2007)

clynn said:


> I do feel the need, however, to point out that in this instance, many of the responses are by well-canned people, which further leads me to believe a clique is afoot.



Not neccessarily.

The more a person posts, the more 'cans' they are likely to accrue.

Statistically, most responses to any post will be made by those who post heavily.

All of us here started with one can.

I don't believe that cliques exist here in any detrimental form.

I have spread rep to a lot of posters (Paul Fannin, HappyFatChick, even Vince) that certainly would not come to most people's minds when pondering "Who's in FreeThinker's clique?"

I have felt so strongly in agreement with some posts that I purposely posted no reply to them.

I have felt so powerless to help some posters in their times of trouble that I simply had no reply.

I have felt so frustrated that all I had to offer some posters were platitudes, rather than solutions, that I dared not reply.



I also become wary of replying when I think I'm being played...but I'll post this anyway.


----------



## Tina (Jan 22, 2007)

swordchick said:


> I agree with clynn completely. I think that there are cliques in here. I am very active in the forum and in the chat. I have posted many times and I've gotten some wonderful responses. But I see, at times, good posts get ignored or turn into an argument. Even for me, this makes me hesistant to post anything. The main reason why some of you post a lot is because of the responses you get from your friends and the reps. For the newbies, it can be hard to try to chat with people who've already formed friendships with each other.
> 
> I am the one who recommended clynn to come into Dimensions and I regret that. It just seems like everyone can step up to attack her and not put themselves in her shoes.



Swordchick, I happen to read your posts whenever I see them, because I find you interesting. But it is a fact of life on ANY public message board that has been around for a while that it takes time to form friendships. Sometimes we meet someone that we just click with right away, but more often, it takes _months_ and many _interactive_ posts (not just listing music), to get to know people, and to (again, important!) let them get to know you. This is just a fact of life on internet message boards and is not unique to this place. As someone who has posted on many boards, for many interests, with many varying types of groups, I have to say that I think Dimensions is one of the more welcoming, supportive groups. Part of the problem, though, is that we get so many new members, and we cannot all read all of the new posts, so, again, it takes time.

Some people come here with a complex (and I'm not saying it's you, just in general), and they have little tolerance for being 'ignored,' so each time is a knife, when really, the problem is their self-focus and ultra-sensitivity to perceived rejection, rather than _true_ rejection.

Not only that, but you mention posts being ignored. It happens all over and is nothing new. Look at how many new posts there are per day -- some of them are _bound_ to be ignored.

Anyway, every single thing you have listed is just how it goes on basically any public board of any size. It's nothing new. As with the rest of life, it's not so much the situation, but our _reaction_ to the situation and our mindset that will make or break our experience _wherever_ we go.

Clynn, I have to ask, just what sort of reaction/result were you looking/hoping for with your initial post? I truly do wonder that.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 22, 2007)

swordchick said:


> Actually, when a post turns into an argument, that makes me hesistant to post. I certainly do think you care or else you wouldn't have responded to this. But if I thought you didn't, I would come out and say it.



Ah. Gotcha. Thanks for the clarification. I agree, when there is an argument, that can make anyone hesitant to post, although I will jump in if I see someone being unfair to someone else (like I did here -- I think it's unfair to call Dimensions a clique because it's just so huge, pun intended), or if it's something I care passionately about (such as in Hyde Park). 

I care because I don't want anyone to feel left out; I know that's an icky feeling, and would hate to be responsible for putting anyone in that position. On the other hand if the expectation is that we all respond to all of the posts so people don't feel hurt, then that's a difficult thing to aspire to, too. I'm not sure what the answer is, and since I like solutions, this kind of thing is frustrating because we're presented with a complaint without any real solutions. If you, or anyone, has answers for this problem, then I'd love to hear them because I'm stumped; heck, it's clear at least from my misunderstanding of your posts that I'm not even sure what the problem is.

Here's where I'm coming from, though, and my own experience with a cliquish group. I was part of an enormous online community that also managed to be really isolating to new people -- or even the people who weren't as "cool" as the others, who lacked witty rejoinders and the like. I'm no longer part of that group because I was so uncomfortable and just couldn't break past the barriers; I'd say that only 2% of my posts were ever acknowledged, and it was usually someone picking apart what I said, and being mean about it, to boot. I guess I wasn't cool or witty enough for their club.  I guess having experienced that, I see Dimensions as being SO different, because I see so many new faces posting all the time, that I wonder how it can be perceived as cliquish to new members. I don't doubt that people feel that way, but like I said, I'd like to know why they feel that way (examples would be great) and more importantly how we, as longtime members, can fix this problem.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2007)

clynn said:


> Huh.... I could've sworn I said certain people. Not the whole or even majority of the community. I don't feel the need to have my ego stroked or post approval. I have seen how some new people are treated, and it's not due to a heated debate. The majority of it stems from paranoia, I'm sure. One hint of troll and then it's swarm time. *I do feel the need, however, to point out that in this instance, many of the responses are by well-canned people, which further leads me to believe a clique is afoot.
> *
> I am, after all, expressing my opinion. Thank you all for sharing yours - all of you. It's nice that some of you used to feel the way I do.
> 
> You have to admire a guilty conscience.....


I might be wrong, but I think we had a similar discussion once before... 
Because of that discussion, the cans were gone for a long time... 

Have you ever tried to rep some people? Then you might have noticed that you can't rep one person twice after another, you have to spread your rep around... But then you might have noticed that you only have a fixed amount of rep for 24 hours, so it takes quite some time until you can rep the same person twice. To get people on such a high level of reputation, it takes quite some time, for example, it took me about one year to earn these cans - and mostly, I didn't earn them on the game threads, though a vast amount of my posts were in these threads...

Thanx for listening. :bow:


----------



## supersoup (Jan 22, 2007)

CONFESSION

i bought loads of yummy things to make valentine's day cupcakes with, and i'm stoked!!


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 22, 2007)

clynn said:


> The majority of it stems from paranoia, I'm sure. One hint of troll and then it's swarm time. I do feel the need, however, to point out that in this instance, many of the responses are by well-canned people, which further leads me to believe a clique is afoot.
> I am, after all, expressing my opinion. Thank you all for sharing yours - all of you. It's nice that some of you used to feel the way I do.
> You have to admire a guilty conscience.....



This is not gonna get you in with the clique, Clynn. 

(Seriously, as others have said, this is the first series of posts from you I've noticed. If you want rep, then post. Why be negative?)


----------



## Tina (Jan 22, 2007)

What did you buy, soup? I want pictures!


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 22, 2007)

supersoup said:


> CONFESSION
> 
> i bought loads of yummy things to make valentine's day cupcakes with, and i'm stoked!!



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to supersoup again.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 22, 2007)

IC that if my libido doesn't lower soon, I'll probably end up making some rather stupid decisions.

But then again, I have kinda wanted to get on the day shift, or possibly quit...

Bleh.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 22, 2007)

Tina said:


> What did you buy, soup? I want pictures!



oh, you'll get them!!! a whole cupcake making, decorating, and eating fest o pictures!! 

now, in an effort to save this thread, behold my lolli.

 

View attachment lolli.JPG


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 22, 2007)

clynn said:


> You have to admire a guilty conscience.....



I'm not sure what you mean by this. Would you mind clarifying? Are you saying that by responding to this thread, we're doing so out of a guilty conscience? If that's so I can tell you in my case, you couldn't be further from the truth. I'm so out of the loop when it comes to Dimensions, it's not even funny. Heck, I'm not even a member of the Clubhouse. And yet I suppose I have a fair amount of rep so I should be lumped in with someone who is part of the problem, though for the life of me I can't figure out what it is I might have done to offend you.

I think that those of us who are responding, trying to figure out what the problem is, are doing so because we care. I can't change your perception, obviously, but it makes me sad that you feel this way, and if there's something about the environment that we should be aware of, then it's good to know about. Saying to the effect "those who do this know who they are" isn't helpful; however, talking about specifics might be.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 22, 2007)

Okay, and since this is a confession/complaint thread...

IC that my OCD is in overtime right now. Or something. The complaint part is that my favorite brother (the non-abusive one) is having open heart surgery next month and he wants me to come visit and take care of him after he gets home from the hospital. I'm sad, I'm scared for him, and I'm pissed that it's taken a ridiculous amount of effort to switch my schedule to get ANY time to go see him. 

So now I'm booking online and I keep going back and forth between three different itineraries, none of which are that different but one has me leaving on Valentine's day (sniffle) and the other the morning after; but that only gives me five days, which hardly seems like enough given what this is costing me. OTOH, I want to be with Burtimus on Valentine's Day. Ugh. Ugh. Ugh. Ugh.

I'm making myself NUTS!!!!

Somebody slap some sense into me?


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 22, 2007)

supersoup said:


> oh, you'll get them!!! a whole cupcake making, decorating, and eating fest o pictures!!
> 
> now, in an effort to save this thread, behold my lolli.



FUCKING. SAVED.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 22, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> FUCKING. SAVED.



yes, this thread still has a chance.

PUT ME ON YOUR HARD DRIVES!!!!!!!! STOP THE MADNESS!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 22, 2007)

Umm.. I forgot what I was going to confess. :doh:


----------



## Tina (Jan 22, 2007)

Vick, what is wrong with you, discussing actual _important_ stuff in this thread? Aren't you feeling too _guilty_ to _function_ right now? I know _I_ am.  

One day more or less isn't enough of a difference to give up Val Day with the hubby if that's what you really want.

Soup, that picture should be your avatar.  I look forward to the pictures!


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 22, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> IC that if my libido doesn't lower soon, I'll probably end up making some rather stupid decisions.
> 
> But then again, I have kinda wanted to get on the day shift, or possibly quit...
> 
> Bleh.





supersoup said:


> oh, you'll get them!!! a whole cupcake making, decorating, and eating fest o pictures!!
> 
> now, in an effort to save this thread, behold my lolli.



I like the way these posts happened consecutively. Verrah Niiiiice.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 22, 2007)

Tina said:


> One day more or less isn't enough of a difference to give up Val Day with the hubby if that's what you really want.



But... but... but... I don't know what I want!!! Ugh. I'm pathetic. What a loser. 

*still waiting for someone to slap me*


----------



## supersoup (Jan 22, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> I like the way these posts happened consecutively. Verrah Niiiiice.



*insert one eyebrow raised smilie here*


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 22, 2007)

supersoup said:


> *insert one eyebrow raised smilie here*



You mean like :huh:


----------



## supersoup (Jan 22, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> You mean like :huh:



yes, but far more quizzical my dear.


----------



## Tina (Jan 22, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> *still waiting for someone to slap me*



Sorry honey, it won't be me!


----------



## Tina (Jan 22, 2007)

Here ya go, soup...


----------



## supersoup (Jan 22, 2007)

Tina said:


> Here ya go, soup...



YESSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!

you are fabulous miss tina!!


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 23, 2007)

The preview for next week's _Battlestar _reveals one of the Final Five...

OH. MY. FUCKING. GOD.

How the hell am I gonna sleep now?


----------



## Tina (Jan 23, 2007)

supersoup said:


> YESSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!
> 
> you are fabulous miss tina!!



Thank you, dear. You can borrow it if you like.


----------



## swordchick (Jan 23, 2007)

Tina said:


> Swordchick, I happen to read your posts whenever I see them, because I find you interesting.


 
You've always been really good to me, Tina. Thank you  

I've been very fortunate in Dimensions. I've made friends quickly. I love the forums & the chats. I love to post when there is a topic of interest. I get great responses to most of my post so I do not have a problem with being ignored. My main issue is how things get turned into an argument. I consider myself a nice person, but I have my limits. I will say what I feel and that will not change.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 23, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> The preview for next week's _Battlestar _reveals one of the Final Five...
> 
> OH. MY. FUCKING. GOD.
> 
> How the hell am I gonna sleep now?



Oh crap. Did I remember to tivo that? :doh:


----------



## swordchick (Jan 23, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> Ah. Gotcha. Thanks for the clarification. I agree, when there is an argument, that can make anyone hesitant to post, although I will jump in if I see someone being unfair to someone else (like I did here -- I think it's unfair to call Dimensions a clique because it's just so huge, pun intended), or if it's something I care passionately about (such as in Hyde Park).
> 
> I care because I don't want anyone to feel left out; I know that's an icky feeling, and would hate to be responsible for putting anyone in that position. On the other hand if the expectation is that we all respond to all of the posts so people don't feel hurt, then that's a difficult thing to aspire to, too. I'm not sure what the answer is, and since I like solutions, this kind of thing is frustrating because we're presented with a complaint without any real solutions. If you, or anyone, has answers for this problem, then I'd love to hear them because I'm stumped; heck, it's clear at least from my misunderstanding of your posts that I'm not even sure what the problem is.
> 
> Here's where I'm coming from, though, and my own experience with a cliquish group. I was part of an enormous online community that also managed to be really isolating to new people -- or even the people who weren't as "cool" as the others, who lacked witty rejoinders and the like. I'm no longer part of that group because I was so uncomfortable and just couldn't break past the barriers; I'd say that only 2% of my posts were ever acknowledged, and it was usually someone picking apart what I said, and being mean about it, to boot. I guess I wasn't cool or witty enough for their club.  I guess having experienced that, I see Dimensions as being SO different, because I see so many new faces posting all the time, that I wonder how it can be perceived as cliquish to new members. I don't doubt that people feel that way, but like I said, I'd like to know why they feel that way (examples would be great) and more importantly how we, as longtime members, can fix this problem.


 
Thank you, Miss Vickie. I really mean that!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 23, 2007)

I confess I was just called mahhhhvelous. And my mind heard it in the Original Billy Crystal.


----------



## ripley (Jan 23, 2007)

I feel an attack of hypochondria coming on. Someone please tell me I don't have a stomach tumor?


----------



## supersoup (Jan 23, 2007)

ripley said:


> I feel an attack of hypochondria coming on. Someone please tell me I don't have a stomach tumor?



you don't rip-a-roo. it's something silly and not-worry-about-able. feel better pleeeeaaase! <3


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 23, 2007)

ripley said:


> I feel an attack of hypochondria coming on. Someone please tell me I don't have a stomach tumor?








*EETS NOT A TOOOMAAAAHHH!!!*


----------



## supersoup (Jan 23, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> *EETS NOT A TOOOMAH!!!*



eff the rep system. that's my favorite ahhh-nold quote of all time, AND a movie i'm fond of when i'm feeling cheesy.


----------



## ripley (Jan 23, 2007)

supersoup said:


> you don't rip-a-roo. it's something silly and not-worry-about-able. feel better pleeeeaaase! <3



I don't even feel sick, lol...that's why I know it's hypochondria. 


But thank you, soup. 



Here's a george bush smilie for you. You can imagine him with a big lolly if you want. :huh:


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 23, 2007)

ripley said:


> I feel an attack of hypochondria coming on. Someone please tell me I don't have a stomach tumor?



And I feel an attack of delusional surgeonophebia (where the patient suddenly believes himself to be a fully trained surgeon - very dangerous!) coming on. We must operate.....at once!  :wubu:


----------



## ripley (Jan 23, 2007)

Heh, my sister and I say that to each other all the time. Thanks Blackjack.


----------



## ripley (Jan 23, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> And I feel an attack of delusional surgeonophebia (where the patient suddenly believes himself to be a fully trained surgeon - very dangerous!) coming on. We must operate.....at once!  :wubu:



I knew you were just after me for my tumor.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 23, 2007)

ripley said:


> Heh, my sister and I say that to each other all the time. Thanks Blackjack.



I'm not even terribly fond of the line itself, as it's a bit cliche'd... but honestly, there's few better times to use it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 23, 2007)

ripley said:


> I feel an attack of hypochondria coming on. Someone please tell me I don't have a stomach tumor?



You don't have a stomach tumor. Its those refried beans you had for lunch.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 23, 2007)

I just thank my lucky stars Schwarzenegger is Governor of this fine state!


----------



## ripley (Jan 23, 2007)

I didn't have refried beans, lol. It's just lately I get super hungry, then go to eat and can only eat a few bites. So, of course, it's a 68 lb. tumor soon to be seen on a TLC weird surgeries show.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 23, 2007)

As a sister of the OCD nightmare I will give you what I would do. 

#1 - There is no way to win this one in your head so don't try.

#2 - In order that you do not spend years beating yourself up for not spending enough time with your brother when you could, should something bad happen. You must spent as much time as you can with him - so go early.

#3 - Before you go you and Burt must set a date and time for a private "late V-day date". Pack the kids up and send them to friends houses for one night. 

Hope that helps. 






Miss Vickie said:


> Okay, and since this is a confession/complaint thread...
> 
> IC that my OCD is in overtime right now. Or something. The complaint part is that my favorite brother (the non-abusive one) is having open heart surgery next month and he wants me to come visit and take care of him after he gets home from the hospital. I'm sad, I'm scared for him, and I'm pissed that it's taken a ridiculous amount of effort to switch my schedule to get ANY time to go see him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 23, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> You don't have a stomach tumor. Its those refried beans you had for lunch.



It's definitely a tumor, Fuzzy. I just touched it and could feel it moving. It's making little goat "baaahhh" sounds.

This is very dangerous. We must begin cutting at once.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 23, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> It's definitely a tumor, Fuzzy. I just touched it and could feel it moving. It's making little goat "baaahhh" sounds.
> 
> This is very dangerous. We must begin cutting at once.



They didn't cover this in medical school. I didn't even attend medical school!


----------



## Tina (Jan 23, 2007)

swordchick said:


> You've always been really good to me, Tina. Thank you
> 
> I've been very fortunate in Dimensions. I've made friends quickly. I love the forums & the chats. I love to post when there is a topic of interest. I get great responses to most of my post so I do not have a problem with being ignored. My main issue is how things get turned into an argument. I consider myself a nice person, but I have my limits. I will say what I feel and that will not change.



Good, I'm glad that won't change, because I like that about a person, but especially when a person says what they feel with intelligence and humanity.

The reason why things turn into arguments is, often, because of history and bad blood between people who have been posting here for a period of time (doesn't even have to be a _long_ time, if there were problems right off the bat). Also, there are some with extremely sensitive emotional makeups that see everything as being about them, and so they are like human reactors, always looking outwards for approval and when they don't see it (even if they don't see anything even slightly negative, but if they do, watch out!!), they think that people don't like them, that they are not welcome, that they are being marginalized, ignored, or any number of things that have no bearing on reality. That's my take, and why I try to ignore that stuff. When it gets really bad, I move it to Hyde Park, sometimes with a sigh, but I also always know that there will be other good threads to take their place -- threads that will just be fun or nice, and won't have to be moved. IOW, I try to keep my focus positive -- Lord knows there's enough of the other stuff to focus on -- which is why I usually don't read and respond to the types of posts that I responded to here, because they irk me with their senf-centeredness, and it brings out my smartass side, which is really not my most attractive angle.   This one took me by surprise, so it was too late.

And thank you, Swordchick, you are easy to be good to: you are intelligent and kind and make well-thought out posts (that I almost always agree with!). 

It's not a tumor, rip, it's your twin.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm in a glass by myself.


----------



## Tina (Jan 23, 2007)

How'd ya get in there, Fuzzy? And more importantly, *how will you cook while in there????*


----------



## ripley (Jan 23, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> It's definitely a tumor, Fuzzy. I just touched it and could feel it moving. It's making little goat "baaahhh" sounds.
> 
> This is very dangerous. We must begin cutting at once.



I love when you fondle my tumor. It's one of those 'it woulda been a twin if I hadn't gotten hungry in the womb' type tumors. You know, the ones with teeth and hair. Chances are it will fondle you back if you're not careful.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 23, 2007)

ripley said:


> I love when you fondle my tumor. It's one of those 'it woulda been a twin if I hadn't gotten hungry in the womb' type tumors. You know, the ones with teeth and hair. Chances are it will fondle you back if you're not careful.



It just made the "baaahhh" sound again. It's very cute!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 23, 2007)

_giggle_ noun; a group of pre-teen girls.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 23, 2007)

ripley said:


> I love when you fondle my tumor. It's one of those 'it woulda been a twin if I hadn't gotten hungry in the womb' type tumors. You know, the ones with teeth and hair. Chances are it will fondle you back if you're not careful.



yowza.


----------



## ripley (Jan 23, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> It just made the "baaahhh" sound again. It's very cute!



It wants a kiss!

don't click if you're squeamish!


----------



## supersoup (Jan 23, 2007)

ripley said:


> It wants a kiss!
> 
> don't click if you're squeamish!



RIP-A-ROO!!!!!

that's evil!!! i can't NOT click something you put out there like that!!!

i still loves you!!


----------



## ripley (Jan 23, 2007)

supersoup said:


> RIP-A-ROO!!!!!
> 
> that's evil!!! i can't NOT click something you put out there like that!!!
> 
> i still loves you!!



It made me sick to my stomach when it came up on Google, lol. It's out of an ovary. I'm still a little freaked out.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 23, 2007)

ripley said:


> It made me sick to my stomach when it came up on Google, lol. It's out of an ovary. I'm still a little freaked out.



i'm not very easily grossed out, so i'm okay!!


----------



## Friday (Jan 23, 2007)

Eeeeeuuuuww!!!!


----------



## ripley (Jan 23, 2007)

Hahaha, got Friday too!


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 23, 2007)

I can't see it, Rip, 'cos I've still got my eyes closed. I'm all puckered up, waiting for my surprise!  :wubu: :eat2:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 23, 2007)

Ripley Cheese And Crackers Girl That Was Disgusting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 23, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> I can't see it, Rip, 'cos I've still got my eyes closed. I'm all puckered up, waiting for my surprise!  :wubu: :eat2:



You might need some Scope afterwards. Maybe some Comet.


----------



## ripley (Jan 23, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> I can't see it, Rip, 'cos I've still got my eyes closed. I'm all puckered up, waiting for my surprise!  :wubu: :eat2:



You're in for a treat!!


P.S. She won't say no to a little tongue action!






ETA: got Sandie Z too!


----------



## supersoup (Jan 23, 2007)

eff insomnia in its a man...

oy. i'm going to hire someone to sing me to sleep every night. perhaps that would work...


----------



## Aliena (Jan 23, 2007)

I confess, I've watched _Titanic_ at least twice this week. :doh:


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 23, 2007)

I confess I've stayed up far too late two nights in a row.

*zonk* *snore*


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 23, 2007)

I have to spread my reputation around before giving it Ripley again? Oh Man!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 23, 2007)

ripley said:


> It wants a kiss!
> 
> don't click if you're squeamish!


I see that things go completely to hell in a handbasket here after I go to sleep. 

_Hell in a handbasket_, I tell you!

That may have to become the new dogs-in-hats.


----------



## Tina (Jan 23, 2007)

Photos?
. . .


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 23, 2007)

I was actually referring to things here in this thread - but here's some interesting (if, somewhat unrelated) photos nonetheless... near our county offices (???). 

View attachment WP statue resized.jpg


View attachment wp statue2 resized.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 23, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I was actually referring to things here in this thread - but here's some interesting (if, somewhat unrelated) photos nonetheless... near our county offices (???).



My confession..i wish I was that limber...


Oh the things I could do


----------



## Tina (Jan 23, 2007)

Cool photos, Sammie.

I meant that I want photos of hell in a handbasket, since there are photos of dogs in hats.  

View attachment cute!.jpg


----------



## Aliena (Jan 23, 2007)

Hell in a hand basket:

View attachment hell in a handbasket.jpg


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 23, 2007)

ROFL! Great way to celebrate your 1,000th!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 23, 2007)

IC that I just had the most anticlimactic experience ever.

I had to work right out of high school, so I didn't get to go to college for quite a while. Finally, five years ago, I went back. I'm finally, finally graduating in May, after two years of community college and three (there was a whole year's worth of community college credits they didn't accept) at one of the top 20 liberal arts colleges in the nation. I have worked my butt off, facing and overcoming obstacles related to my size, and having to deal with untreated (and later inadequately treated) sleep apnea that caused me to sleep up to 18 hours a day, sleep through class, fall asleep doing my class reading, fall asleep IN class, etc. I had to deal with a school that had no idea how to make accomodations for a disability like sleep apnea. I've had professors refuse to make any accomodations at all. I finally have the proper treatment in place for my apnea - finally - but the stress of finals and midterms still sends me into a sleep deprivation cycle that makes finals the hardest thing I've ever had to get through.

Still, I made it. I'm in my final semester. I ordered grad announcements, and today they finally came. I opened the box, thinking about how much graduating meant to me, and I pulled out an invitation reverently, smoothing the embossed paper with my fingertips. My eyes watered. I opened the invitation, and saw my name there, in black and white script, next to "Candidate for the degree of Bachelor of Arts in English with a Minor in Spanish" and the name of my prestigious school that I am so, so proud to attend.

And then, there it was - a typo. 

*headdesk*

Oh well. At least I'll graduate at the end of May, exactly ten years (minus two weeks) after I graduated high school. I have so fucking earned it.


----------



## rainyday (Jan 23, 2007)

Apparently I can't rep you again right now, BBMe, but that is most definitely a rep-worthy achievement. Misspelling or not, when you have the degree in your hands it sounds like it will be a very concrete representation of a lot of grit and gumption. Congratulations to you.


----------



## cuddlybbbw (Jan 23, 2007)

I confess, Beyonce's armpits really scare me.


----------



## Tina (Jan 23, 2007)

Why? What's in there?  

Huge congrats to you, BigBeautifulMe!! You did it! 

Sammie, that sign is SO you!


----------



## cuddlybbbw (Jan 23, 2007)

Nothing (that I can see anyway). She just keeps thrusting them in the cameras at different award shows.

Like here





And...here...





And especially here!





Please make them stop appearing!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 23, 2007)

I think this deserves more of a response than it got, so even though I'm not saying anything of true value, I'm posting anyway.

That statue is AWESOME. Very Boteroesque. What county do you live in? I'd love to see it some time.



> I was actually referring to things here in this thread - but here's some interesting (if, somewhat unrelated) photos nonetheless... near our county offices (???).


----------



## rainyday (Jan 23, 2007)

I've never thought about armpits needing tanning, but that third and fourth photo might make a case for it.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 23, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I think this deserves more of a response than it got, so even though I'm not saying anything of true value, I'm posting anyway.
> 
> That statue is AWESOME. Very Boteroesque. What county do you live in? I'd love to see it some time.


It's right in downtown White Plains, NY. It's one of several sculptures in the plaza of the county offices/courthouse. I don't know whether they're permanent installations, but that one was there a few months ago. 

The artist's website is here, and while it temporarily closed, it does have some fascinating pictures of her sculptures scrolling through - she seems to do a lot of pieces focusing on fat women. There's one shot of a fat leg that for some reason I find very appealing (or, perhaps just familiar?). 

"_[Sherl's] sensitivity to the female figure -- especially as it relates to body image ssues -- and her recent discovery of the extraordinary healing power of her art has led her on a new and bold mission: "Mamorial," a major multimedia installation designed to directly help fight breast cancer as a life-threatening disease. (To learn more about Mamorial, please visit www.mamorial.org.)_"

The piece I posted is a bronze called "Contortionist"... (more info in the link) 

Fascinating stuff. 

View attachment leg.JPG


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 23, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> The artist's website is here, and while it temporarily closed, it does have some fascinating pictures of her sculptures scrolling through - she seems to do a lot of pieces focusing on fat women. There's one shot of a fat leg that for some reason I find very appealing (or, perhaps just familiar?).



Thanks a lot for the info - I am really happy to know about her.


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 23, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> OY!!! I had a stellar night last night. Nothing terribly amazing happened (IRL) but I got to talk to :wubu: MICHAEL :wubu: online, which happens never!!! And he's doing fairly well over in Afghanistan, except the food is terrible. I miss him like maaaad though, and I can't wait for him to get home. Maybe 6 months will have made a difference.
> 
> I am so hopeless. Really.



NEVERMIND


I am SOOOO glad that I research before I do/say anything that I most certainly would have regretted. fuck you.


----------



## Friday (Jan 23, 2007)

BBM, can they not replace the announcements with typo-free ones (at their expense of course) before May? If not I sure as heck would be demanding a refund.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 23, 2007)

Friday said:


> BBM, can they not replace the announcements with typo-free ones (at their expense of course) before May? If not I sure as heck would be demanding a refund.


Don't worry, Friday, they are!  It was just an anticlimactic shock when I first saw it.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 23, 2007)

Ok Vegas people. Do you remember that day we were sitting at tables by that little breakfast bar place and I was telling the story about being a famous fat girl.

The story is one day this new guy came into chat and was just going on and on about how all the famous fat girls from dimensions were there and my name got in the mix.

Anyways, this guy messages me on yahoo today..saying I'm on his list and he can't remember why..and I'm thinking..hell I don't remember either..lol

and this is the rest of the im

randomguy: big fan of Dimensions and all that
Misty: I'm MisticalMisty
randomguy: You are the famous one!
Misty: yes..THE mistical misty
Misty: LMFAO
Misty: Famous?
randomguy: why yes
randomguy: You are the one that EVERY FA dreams about dating
Misty: really?
Misty: all of them?
Misty: lol
randomguy: omfg yes
Misty: wow..
Misty: So what..you guys sit around and talk about me
randomguy: yes, all of them, we did a poll
Misty: I'd like to see this poll please
randomguy: misty 100%, everyone else 0%
Misty: lol
Misty: ummmm
Misty: I'm not sure where you got your statistics
Misty: but I bet it's more like...110% to -90%

So anyways, I'm not sure if it's the same guy from the chat room..but apparently, I'm famous and didn't even know it 


Please form a line for autographs to my left please...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 23, 2007)

*Makes a t-shirt that says "0% of Dims Men Want to Date Me." 

Anyone else like one? Ladies?


----------



## ripley (Jan 23, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> *Makes a t-shirt that says "0% of Dims Men Want to Date Me."
> 
> Anyone else like one? Ladies?



If they come in 6X, I'll take one.


----------



## clynn (Jan 23, 2007)

Tina said:


> Clynn, I have to ask, just what sort of reaction/result were you looking/hoping for with your initial post? I truly do wonder that.




I was looking to get it off of my chest, as many other people do here with their thoughts and feelings. That's all. I was not dissing an entire community. That is why I also stated that there are quite a few people here that are very nice and compassionate. That is why I did not point fingers and make it a direct attack since I was only expressing something I (and maybe others who fear the exact reaction I received) perceive as true. Just because my perception is different than others does not make it wrong.

I don't think it's self centered of me to say something about the way some people get treated. I post what I post, where I want to post it. I don't see that anyone here feels the need to get approval on how they think or feel about something, and I have the same rights as everyone else.

As far as I'm concerned, that's all there is to it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 23, 2007)

ripley said:


> If they come in 6X, I'll take one.



Hmmph. I may be in the minority, but I'm not a zero.


----------



## Tina (Jan 23, 2007)

clynn said:


> I was looking to get it off of my chest, as many other people do here with their thoughts and feelings. That's all. I was not dissing an entire community. That is why I also stated that there are quite a few people here that are very nice and compassionate.



In the interest in finding the genesis of this discussion, and your seemingly perplexed stance over how your words could have been upsetting and taken negatively by some, let us take a look at your first post about this subject, rather than you continue to sand the edges off of your words after the fact.



> I confess to being shocked and appalled to see a clique running rampant in Dims.



That's just for starters, right outta the gate. Hell of an entrance there!

Here is the next bit:


> I would think that since the majority of us have most likely been on the outs of cliques for at least part of our lives, that this would be a more warm, welcoming group. I used to think about it when I was younger, that it would be cool to find a group of heavy chicks to hang out with. I thought there would be comfort, understanding, and more acceptance than what I could find with all of the skinny people in my life that couldn't (or wouldn't) understand my love for food, and that I was comfortable with how I was.
> 
> As a woman now, I am dismayed to see that the way certain people here(more than I would have ever believed) treat newer members, or even just quieter members, like they don't matter, or worse, that they don't exist. Just like the Elite Dance Squad at my high school (snobs of the highest order) treated the mentally challenged kids in the school. Nice. Real nice.



Yes, I can see how comparing most of the people here to elite snobs in high school would make your case elequently, making people amenable to actually listening to your equally as friendly words that come after.



> Of course, this isn't directed to everyone here. Those people who are guilty of cliquish behavior know who they are. Some people have been very kind to those who are new, shy, or quiet, and they know who they are, as well.



Certainly not everyone here, just almost everyone. Everyone who has not 'been nice' to you, whatever that means. For all we know, anyone who has not responded to one of your posts could be an elitist, snobbish asshole, but I digress.

In this most recent post of yours to me you say:


> That is why I did not point fingers and make it a direct attack since I was only expressing something I (and maybe others who fear the exact reaction I received) perceive as true. Just because my perception is different than others does not make it wrong.



You're right, a different perception isn't necessarily wrong, neither is expressing it, and why worry about offending those you are complaining about and to, because, after all, being nasty about it not only won't change anything, but people won't even want to listen to you, so it does no good whatsoever.



> I don't think it's self centered of me to say something about the way some people get treated. I post what I post, where I want to post it. I don't see that anyone here feels the need to get approval on how they think or feel about something, and I have the same rights as everyone else.



Again, you are right. You can certainly post how you want to post. You will, though, expect that if you are going to offend the great majority of posters (really, everyone but those few "nice" people you have admitted are here in this next quote of yours), you will likely be thought of negatively, and get according answers (and this, truly, is putting it kindly). Really, I'm not sure why you should care, since, as you said, you felt better after posting it, and that's the main thing, so who cares what anyone thinks about it, right? 

If this is how you behave on other boards, I am guessing this is not the first post of this nature you have ever written. Just a guess.

For the sake of full disclosure, here is the text, in its entirety, of your first post about this subject:



clynn said:


> I confess to being shocked and appalled to see a clique running rampant in Dims. I would think that since the majority of us have most likely been on the outs of cliques for at least part of our lives, that this would be a more warm, welcoming group. I used to think about it when I was younger, that it would be cool to find a group of heavy chicks to hang out with. I thought there would be comfort, understanding, and more acceptance than what I could find with all of the skinny people in my life that couldn't (or wouldn't) understand my love for food, and that I was comfortable with how I was.
> 
> As a woman now, I am dismayed to see that the way certain people here(more than I would have ever believed) treat newer members, or even just quieter members, like they don't matter, or worse, that they don't exist. Just like the Elite Dance Squad at my high school (snobs of the highest order) treated the mentally challenged kids in the school. Nice. Real nice.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 23, 2007)

Tina said:


> (Words go here)



Pardon me while I don my fire-proof suit. That burn was so harsh that it scorched the rest of the room.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 24, 2007)

ripley said:


> It's out of an ovary.



So am I, but I don't look like that...not even on a bad day.


Actually, I thought it was some kind of seafood mystery, or a deflated-looking baked potato with macaroni noodles and cous-cous...



What exactly were your search parameters, Lady?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 24, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> So am I, but I don't look like that...not even on a bad day.
> 
> 
> Actually, I thought it was some kind of seafood mystery, or a deflated-looking baked potato with macaroni noodles and cous-cous...
> ...


I believe she told me her search parameters on Google Image Search were "FreeThinker Before Coffee." I could be wrong about that. 

(Just kidding! All in good fun! )


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 24, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> What exactly were your search parameters, Lady?



"Vomit-inducing"


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that BBMe. You have every right to be extremely proud of yourself. Congratulations and best wishes.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 24, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> NEVERMIND
> 
> 
> I am SOOOO glad that I research before I do/say anything that I most certainly would have regretted. fuck you.


 
What the "H" girl? What happened? Want me to beat someone up? I will.  Well maybe not beat them up... but I can give a killer wedgie.


----------



## ripley (Jan 24, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> What exactly were your search parameters, Lady?



tumor teeth


----------



## Friday (Jan 24, 2007)

BlackJack said:


> Pardon me while I don my fire-proof suit. That burn was so harsh that it scorched the rest of the room.



Harsh how? Throwing her own words at her? Making her acknowledge what she said rather than letting her rewrite it after the fact? I was staying out of this because my first reaction was 'Oh fer criessake, grow up' and I didn't feel that was particularily constructive but I no longer care. You get someone who's brand new whining because they aren't treated like an old timer when nobody even knows them. Crying about cans because her 150 posts haven't garnered the same number that other people with thousands of posts have. Then to pile the shit higher she starts throwing in crap about acting like HS snobs when she knows that will be offensive to the vast majority of the people here and the only one being a jerk is her. 

No pity here. She started the fire and keeps throwing gas on it. If she gets burned it's her own fault.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 24, 2007)

ripley said:


> tumor teeth



What? Are you getting bite marks?


----------



## Tina (Jan 24, 2007)

Friday said:


> No pity here. She started the fire and keeps throwing gas on it. If she gets burned it's her own fault.



Thank you, Friday. While I admit there was a bit of smartassery in there, I mostly did just want her to face what she said and why it caused problems, instead of, as you said, her rewriting history and then trying to walk away from it.

Having posted on probably too many message boards in my time, I tire of such behavior and if you get me on a smartass day, that's what happens. Difference is, these days I'm much nicer about it than I used to be.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 24, 2007)

BORED.

plus i'm off tomorrow, so the insomnia will be a thousand times worse.

sheeeeeeeeesh.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 24, 2007)

IC I'm really disappointed with the lack of maturity in people today. Seriously. It really BMC!


----------



## supersoup (Jan 24, 2007)

doot doot.

most people suck.

doooooot.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2007)

supersoup said:


> doot doot.
> 
> most people suck.
> 
> doooooot.


Most vacuum cleaners, too...


----------



## supersoup (Jan 24, 2007)

soooo....

i was just on this website and they were playing a hellogoodbye song...i just had a 3:38 am dance party in my living room, and it was awesome.

that is all.


----------



## elle camino (Jan 24, 2007)

It was familiar to me
The smoke too thick to breathe
the tile floors glistened
I slowly stirred my drink
and when you started to sing
you spoke with broken speech
that i could not understand
and then you grabbed me tightly -

I won't let go, I won't let go.
even if you say so, oh no.
I've tried and tried with no results
I won't let go, I won't let go.

He then played every song from 1993
the crowd applauded as he curtsied bashfully
your eyelashes tickle my neck
with every nervous blink
and it was perfect
until the telephone started
ringing ringing ringing ringing...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 24, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> *Makes a t-shirt that says "0% of Dims Men Want to Date Me."
> 
> Anyone else like one? Ladies?



No worries..BBM.. If it were true..I wouldn't be single today..LOL and if it is true..they are in hiding


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 24, 2007)

Tina said:


> your seemingly perplexed stance over how your words could have been upsetting and taken negatively by some, let us take a look at your first post about this subject





Friday said:


> Harsh how? Throwing her own words at her? Making her acknowledge what she said rather than letting her rewrite it after the fact? She started the fire and keeps throwing gas on it. If she gets burned it's her own fault.





Tina said:


> Thank you, Friday. I mostly did just want her to face what she said and why it caused problems, instead of, as you said, her *rewriting history and then trying to walk away from it*.


Thank you. I'm all for standing up and pointing out when someone is being treated unfairly or unkindly - but when you do it by setting a house on fire and claiming you only lit "one little match", you can't really justify being startled at the blisters. 

This board responds much better to stuff like "hey, I'd like to find friends here, and I'm finding it difficult", than "I'm shocked an appalled at how rude you are (I didn't say _all_! You can't call me on this!)"

Just start over. Instead of poking the beehive with a sharp stick... offer up some of your own honey and you'll more than likely become part of the buzz.


----------



## cuddlybbbw (Jan 24, 2007)

cuddlybbbw said:


> Nothing (that I can see anyway). She just keeps thrusting them in the cameras at different award shows.
> 
> Like here
> 
> ...



Now her pits are making headline news! http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,246039,00.html 
Someone stop this woman from the emotional scaring her pits are causing around the world!


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 24, 2007)

Friday said:


> Harsh how?



Harsh in that it was everything that she should've been told, straight-up, no holds barred.

I fully agree with everything that she was told, and that I can't think of any better way to phrase it.

But still, _ouch_.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 24, 2007)

i just took such a long girly shower that i used every drop of hot water.

bwaahahahahahaaa!!!!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 24, 2007)

(((((((((((((((Donner))))))))))))))))


----------



## SparklingBBW (Jan 24, 2007)

IC that every time I hear something or someone referred to as "Emo"...this is who I think about...and so it took me a while to figure out what people were referring to...lol. 

View attachment emo-philips-blindfold-refused-thumb.jpg


----------



## Spanky (Jan 24, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> and if it is true..they are in hiding



OR...

- married
- gay
- crazy
- computer (internet) illiterate

I know I am one of those.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 24, 2007)

Spanky said:


> OR...
> 
> - married
> - gay
> ...



Did you just confess to a crush on me sir?


----------



## Spanky (Jan 24, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Did you just confess to a crush on me sir?



:blush: 

The man said 100%. You do the math!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 24, 2007)

Spanky said:


> :blush:
> 
> The man said 100%. You do the math!



:wubu: Aww...thank you 


Can I just say.....HOT DOG!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 24, 2007)

Tina the smartass in you is the you I'm in love with:wubu: 




Tina said:


> Thank you, Friday. While I admit there was a bit of smartassery in there, I mostly did just want her to face what she said and why it caused problems, instead of, as you said, her rewriting history and then trying to walk away from it.
> 
> Having posted on probably too many message boards in my time, I tire of such behavior and if you get me on a smartass day, that's what happens. Difference is, these days I'm much nicer about it than I used to be.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 24, 2007)

IC that I can't quite recall, but I think that the character of EVA in _Metal Gear Solid 3_ also went by the name Tatiana... I'm not too sure of the last name that she uses, but I'm kind of thinking that it might be Romanova.

ETA: No, it's not. You're awesome if you get what I was going for, though.


----------



## Tina (Jan 24, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Tina the smartass in you is the you I'm in love with:wubu:



Thanks, Sandie. :kiss2: I tend to prefer the Buddhist side of myself -- much more Zen.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 24, 2007)

IC that I really really like how in the credits of _From Russia With Love_, the actor playing Blofeld is credited as "?". Adds so much to the mystery and the sinister feel of the character. There were, in fact, two people playing Blofeld- Vienniese actor Eric Pohlmann did his voice, and the hands belonged to Anthony Dawson (who was in the previous Bond film, _Dr No_).


----------



## elle camino (Jan 24, 2007)

WHY CAN'T I STOP SNEEZING?!?A


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 24, 2007)

elle camino said:


> WHY CAN'T I STOP SNEEZING?!?A



I'm gonna guess that some diety has a sneezing fetish.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 24, 2007)

Coming home to the frigid dumping of snow today has been sad. 1. It's snowing and 2. I miss all those people, oh do I ever.

Plus, my cats hate when I leave and show me by pissing and pooping all over my bed. *sigh*


Those of you who read a recent story will know about Murray the Bear. I'd gotten really busy over the holidays and couldn't find him. Today when I was scrubbing my mattress and flipped it, I found him.

He was suffocating between my mattresses!

He began to "fluff up" by the time I took the picture, but the poor guy was really flat. I'm a bad mom.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 24, 2007)

I confess that I keep having dreams in which ducks appear. I like ducks, but it's odd. I have no idea what it means.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 24, 2007)

i confess i got a new hat today and i love it bunches and oodles!!! a very sweet girl i work with made it for me herself!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 24, 2007)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I keep having dreams in which ducks appear. I like ducks, but it's odd. I have no idea what it means.




I googled "dream interpretation" and got this:

Duck
To see ducks in your dream, either represents spiritual freedom (if flying) or it represents the unconscious (if swimming). Ducks are rather multi-talented animals that can walk, swim and fly and thus may represent your flexibility and in blending into various situations. Alternatively, the dream may also indicate that you are setting yourself up or being set up for the kill as associated by the phrase "sitting duck". Also, the duck may be a pun on "ducking" some issue or situation, instead of confronting it head-on.

To see a white duck in your dream, signifies falsehood and deceit.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 25, 2007)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I keep having dreams in which ducks appear. I like ducks, but it's odd. I have no idea what it means.



That's not ducks...it's the chili.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 25, 2007)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I keep having dreams in which ducks appear. I like ducks, but it's odd. I have no idea what it means.



.....AFLAC!!!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 25, 2007)

IC that talking to people about whats on my mind helps so much. Good mexican food as well, but hanging out with someone who actually wants to talk, well it brought my stress level down about 10 points. Plus I plan to go into my massage job tomorrow on my day off and get me a massage. I haven't gotten one since before I graduated in september. As an employee we only pay 20 bucks for an hour. Hell of a deal I say  Be prepared for happy Sasha tomorrow people.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 25, 2007)

doot doot.

i confess that when i was in the ER tonight with my goddaughter and her mom that i saw the most atrocious acts of parenting ever, and it made me  .

i'll always hug them tighter, and love them more fierce every time i see something like that. some people just don't appreciate what they're blessed with.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 25, 2007)

I hope the "atrocious acts" were not by your goddaughter's mom, soupy?


----------



## supersoup (Jan 25, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I hope the "atrocious acts" were not by your goddaughter's mom, soupy?



psh, no way!! i saw a lady slap her sick and gasping son upside the head 4 different times for "whining", a man tell his daughter not to look at him so he didn't get her "jungle disease", and another mom left her 3 sick little ones alone in the waiting room to go outside and smoke. the oldest couldn't have been more than 4 or 5. saddies.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 25, 2007)

Caaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrieeeeeeeeeeeee............. 

View attachment duckies_600.JPG


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 25, 2007)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I keep having dreams in which ducks appear. I like ducks, but it's odd. I have no idea what it means.



It means you need to pay your bills. And to beware of medical imposters (quacks). :bow: 


(Hmmm, I just had a deja vu as I was about to click "Submit Reply.)


----------



## ripley (Jan 25, 2007)

I dreamt that Mango from chat and my friend Stephanie from grade school/jr. high were sleeping on my bedroom floor (I was in my bed) and Mango got up and was getting dressed and I reached out from under the covers and felt his arm and the hair on it was so soft. Then I looked out the window and my dog and my sister's dog were chasing a flock of geese that were flying low over the road.


Any interpretations of that one?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 25, 2007)

You're after Carrie's ducks?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

I used to be all about hugging people. I realized recently this isn't so much the case and I think it has to do with being aware of how large I've become and not wanting to squish someone into my fat who I fear may be thinking "Good grief she's put on weight." I used to hug coworkers for random acts of kindness or if it was their last day with the company, but not at all in the last couple of years. I made a conscious choice not to hug people who gave me gifts at my little office bridal shower. I rarely hug my best friend any more either.. she has had weight loss surgery and is down 90lbs.. 

I'm not starved for hugging thanks to my FA hubby and a very affectionate, sweet step-father, but I'm starting to worry people are going to assume I'm kind of cold or stand-offish and that isn't the case at all.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 25, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I used to be all about hugging people. I realized recently this isn't so much the case and I think it has to do with being aware of how large I've become and not wanting to squish someone into my fat who I fear may be thinking "Good grief she's put on weight." I used to hug coworkers for random acts of kindness or if it was their last day with the company, but not at all in the last couple of years. I made a conscious choice not to hug people who gave me gifts at my little office bridal shower. I rarely hug my best friend any more either.. she has had weight loss surgery and is down 90lbs..
> 
> I'm not starved for hugging thanks to my FA hubby and a very affectionate, sweet step-father, but I'm starting to worry people are going to assume I'm kind of cold or stand-offish and that isn't the case at all.



And here my thoughts if someone large and fat hugged me would be "Do that some more!"


----------



## Friday (Jan 25, 2007)

Girl, a hug from you would be a blessing.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 25, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I used to be all about hugging people. I realized recently this isn't so much the case and I think it has to do with being aware of how large I've become and not wanting to squish someone into my fat who I fear may be thinking "Good grief she's put on weight." I used to hug coworkers for random acts of kindness or if it was their last day with the company, but not at all in the last couple of years. I made a conscious choice not to hug people who gave me gifts at my little office bridal shower. I rarely hug my best friend any more either.. she has had weight loss surgery and is down 90lbs.
> I'm not starved for hugging thanks to my FA hubby and a very affectionate, sweet step-father, but I'm starting to worry people are going to assume I'm kind of cold or stand-offish and that isn't the case at all.



Yeah, fer cryin' out loud, go on and hug 'em, TFG! You're totally delightful and if they like you they already know it.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 25, 2007)

Huggin a fat girl is one of life's great pleasures...don't deny them this! I could use one now myself, frankly (giving or getting), so this seems especially clear!


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 25, 2007)

ripley said:


> I dreamt that Mango from chat and my friend Stephanie from grade school/jr. high were sleeping on my bedroom floor (I was in my bed) and Mango got up and was getting dressed and I reached out from under the covers and felt his arm and the hair on it was so soft. Then I looked out the window and my dog and my sister's dog were chasing a flock of geese that were flying low over the road.
> Any interpretations of that one?



Yeah, the geese are your father. Your dog and your sister's dog are you and your sister. Mango has a thing for Stephanie (Who wouldn't? She must be a fox!)  but he wasn't sure so he got up (or maybe he was just going to the bathroom or maybe even some other reason, who knows?) You also were momentarily attracted to Mango's arm (penis) so you felt and brushed it but the hair was soft, reminding you again of the dogs, with their soft, healthy coats and noble, hairy faces, so sad but so wise. :bow:


----------



## Carrie (Jan 25, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I googled "dream interpretation" and got this:
> 
> Duck
> To see ducks in your dream, either represents spiritual freedom (if flying) or it represents the unconscious (if swimming). Ducks are rather multi-talented animals that can walk, swim and fly and thus may represent your flexibility and in blending into various situations. Alternatively, the dream may also indicate that you are setting yourself up or being set up for the kill as associated by the phrase "sitting duck". Also, the duck may be a pun on "ducking" some issue or situation, instead of confronting it head-on.
> ...



Well, crap. They're always in the water, and this last time they were white ducks. And I liiiiiiiiiiike ducks! I don't want them to symbolize bad stuff, like deceit or avoidance. 

P.S. Thanks for looking it up, though, BBM! Very sweet of you to help.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 25, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Caaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrieeeeeeeeeeeee.............



LOL Sandie! Your ducks are so fricking cute!


----------



## abluesman (Jan 25, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I used to be all about hugging people. I realized recently this isn't so much the case and I think it has to do with being aware of how large I've become and not wanting to squish someone into my fat who I fear may be thinking "Good grief she's put on weight." I used to hug coworkers for random acts of kindness or if it was their last day with the company, but not at all in the last couple of years. I made a conscious choice not to hug people who gave me gifts at my little office bridal shower. I rarely hug my best friend any more either.. she has had weight loss surgery and is down 90lbs..
> 
> I'm not starved for hugging thanks to my FA hubby and a very affectionate, sweet step-father, but I'm starting to worry people are going to assume I'm kind of cold or stand-offish and that isn't the case at all.




Oo - Oo.... over here. I'll take one.


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 25, 2007)

I am so sick of working...and it's only 10:20am. And I won't stop until 8pm tonight. Oh how I just LOOOOOVVVEE 13 hours work days 

View attachment coffee1.gif


----------



## Mini (Jan 25, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> I am so sick of working...and it's only 10:20am. And I won't stop until 8pm tonight. Oh how I just LOOOOOVVVEE 13 hours work days
> 
> View attachment 14276



I don't get it. If you love 13 hour workdays, why are you complaining?


----------



## calauria (Jan 25, 2007)

jamie said:


> I confess I have finally hit my "I've had it" wall at work. I plan to spend less time there and more time with my friends and doing interesting side work in the coming year. You should not feel like you want to take a shower to get the guilty creepies off of you when you get home from a desk job.



I confess this sounds like my current job.


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 25, 2007)

Mini said:


> I don't get it. If you love 13 hour workdays, why are you complaining?



Don't make me pull out _that_ smiley....


----------



## saucywench (Jan 25, 2007)

ripley said:


> I dreamt that Mango from chat and my friend Stephanie from grade school/jr. high were sleeping on my bedroom floor (I was in my bed) and Mango got up and was getting dressed and I reached out from under the covers and felt his arm and the hair on it was so soft. Then I looked out the window and my dog and my sister's dog were chasing a flock of geese that were flying low over the road.
> 
> 
> Any interpretations of that one?


Maybe if you had aimed a little lower while reaching for mango's arm you might have grabbed his goose and made it honk.


----------



## calauria (Jan 25, 2007)

My confession is sexually explicit!!!


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 25, 2007)

calauria said:


> My confession is sexually explicit!!!



So why not post it?

We're all pervs here anyways.


----------



## calauria (Jan 25, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> So why not post it?
> 
> We're all pervs here anyways.



:blush: Should I dare to????


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 25, 2007)

calauria said:


> :blush: Should I dare to????



If you don't, you can always just PM me with it.


----------



## calauria (Jan 25, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> If you don't, you can always just PM me with it.



You ARE a perv. In a good way.:batting:


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 25, 2007)

calauria said:


> You ARE a perv. In a good way.:batting:



So should I expect a PM then?


----------



## calauria (Jan 25, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> So should I expect a PM then?



Ok, here goes.....


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 25, 2007)

My confession..I would have been a feeders dream this week..LOL

My stomach has been a bottomless pit. I can't seem to get full enough.















waits for PMs..lol


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 25, 2007)

My taxes are done I think..waiting on IRS to accept my return 


WOO HOO


----------



## Spanky (Jan 25, 2007)

On Saturday, I will have gone one whole month without visiting Hyde Park. I'm kinda proud of myself.  

Too many conservatives hogging up the place......














All four (now three) of 'em.


----------



## mango (Jan 26, 2007)

ripley said:


> I dreamt that Mango from chat and my friend Stephanie from grade school/jr. high were sleeping on my bedroom floor (I was in my bed) and Mango got up and was getting dressed and I reached out from under the covers and felt his arm and the hair on it was so soft. Then I looked out the window and my dog and my sister's dog were chasing a flock of geese that were flying low over the road.
> 
> 
> Any interpretations of that one?



*Stephanie... hehe

I think I had a similar dream... and that WASN'T my arm!!

 *


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 26, 2007)

IC that I am TOTALLY digging this movie, _A Scanner Darkly_. It's incredibly close to the way that I pictured it when reading the book- from the aphids, to the argument about what happened to the other nine (or... ten, maybe) gears of an 18-speed bike.

I'm only, like, 20 minutes in, but if the rest of the movie is as good as the book was, then odds are I'll be picking this one up at the next opportunity.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 26, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> IC that I am TOTALLY digging this movie, _A Scanner Darkly_. It's incredibly close to the way that I pictured it when reading the book- from the aphids, to the argument about what happened to the other nine (or... ten, maybe) gears of an 18-speed bike.
> 
> I'm only, like, 20 minutes in, but if the rest of the movie is as good as the book was, then odds are I'll be picking this one up at the next opportunity.



Let me know if it should be added to my netflicks..lol


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 26, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Let me know if it should be added to my netflicks..lol



I dunno yer style, though. It's sci-fi-ish, set shortly in the future; it's trippy, about drug use; and the ending, if it's anything like the book, is an absolute gut-punching *mindfuck*.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 26, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> I dunno yer style, though. It's sci-fi-ish, set shortly in the future; it's trippy, about drug use; and the ending, if it's anything like the book, is an absolute gut-punching *mindfuck*.



well crap that..lol


----------



## Oona (Jan 26, 2007)

A Scanner Darkly is in my top 5 movies. I loved it.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 27, 2007)

i confess i'm bored out of my gourd and can't sleep.

again.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 27, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i confess i'm bored out of my gourd and can't sleep.
> 
> again.



And I'm the only one.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2007)

I confess that Fuzzy's avatar caught me off guard...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 27, 2007)

Ic that I'll be on some blog somewhere, or livejournal, or deadjournal, or xanga, or.. and I'll see an avatar that I have to add to my collection. 

I'm such a thief.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 30, 2007)

IC that tonight's gonna be a night a much writing... and little sleeping. Unfortunately, inspiration happens to strike when I have to be up very early the next morning...

It just makes things difficult, having to do this. And even more so when there's several different things that I want to write.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 30, 2007)

IC that earlier tonight, I let 2 stupid people hurt my feelings. While getting gas after work tonight, I had to get out of my car to pay. After coming out and getting in my car to leave, I notice the gas station attendant talking with his friend. Making fat gestures, laughing and pointing at my car. I was upset for a moment, till I thought to myself, Im driving home from my job that I get 25 dollars an hour for and they are standing outside in the cold working at a gas station. So I didnt feel so bad after that.


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 30, 2007)

IC that the cinderblock in the bathroom was not as tough as I thought. And that my fist is a lil bit tougher then the last time I was this pissed at the world. At least it doesnt feel broken... 

IC that I let people effect me to much... that I love my friends to much... that I let myself be cut to deep... that I 'm not strong enough to handle half the shit that gets thrown at me... o... and IC that I feel like an asshole for bummin my friends out


----------



## Carrie (Jan 30, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> IC that earlier tonight, I let 2 stupid people hurt my feelings. While getting gas after work tonight, I had to get out of my car to pay. After coming out and getting in my car to leave, I notice the gas station attendant talking with his friend. Making fat gestures, laughing and pointing at my car. I was upset for a moment, till I thought to myself, Im driving home from my job that I get 25 dollars an hour for and they are standing outside in the cold working at a gas station. So I didnt feel so bad after that.



I'm sorry that happened in the first place, honey, but your realization was 100% dead on. (I hope they were very, very cold).


----------



## Tina (Jan 30, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> IC that earlier tonight, I let 2 stupid people hurt my feelings. While getting gas after work tonight, I had to get out of my car to pay. After coming out and getting in my car to leave, I notice the gas station attendant talking with his friend. Making fat gestures, laughing and pointing at my car. I was upset for a moment, till I thought to myself, Im driving home from my job that I get 25 dollars an hour for and they are standing outside in the cold working at a gas station. So I didnt feel so bad after that.



I'm going to make a racing reference here, and you may, or may not, feel it applies.

Back in the stone age, I had a hopped up 1969 Oldsmobile 442, built to the hilt and geared for the street. Was so fast it came *this close* to popping wheelies and was the fastest car in town -- never lost a race. That was interesting, being that I was the only girl in town with a race car, and given that I never lost, there were lots of guys in my wake.

Sometimes, guys in their cute little cars would pull next to me and rev their engines and all I could do is look over and laugh, because their efforts were so pathetic that it just wasn't even worth the gas I would have used (only 5 miles to the gallon, that car!) to race them. 

So, those guys at the gas station, their efforts were puny -- and worthwhile only to each other, deserving at most a "you must be kidding" kind of a laugh. Such bottom dwellers, that far down on the food chain, don't really even deserve your time and attention. You handled it very well, Sasha. :kiss2:

I confess I miss my Eric terribly.  *sniff*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm worried I pissed someone off on Dim. Normally? Wouldn't care. I actually like and respect this person.

(No, it's not Carrie. I've been purposely trying to step on her perfectly polished toes for MONTHS.  )


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 30, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> IC that earlier tonight, I let 2 stupid people hurt my feelings. While getting gas after work tonight, I had to get out of my car to pay. After coming out and getting in my car to leave, I notice the gas station attendant talking with his friend. Making fat gestures, laughing and pointing at my car. I was upset for a moment, till I thought to myself, Im driving home from my job that I get 25 dollars an hour for and they are standing outside in the cold working at a gas station. So I didnt feel so bad after that.



If they're that damned interested, I'd bet you a day's wage (yours or mine, take your pick) one of them's a closet FA.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 30, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I'm worried I pissed someone off on Dim. Normally? Wouldn't care. I actually like and respect this person.
> 
> (No, it's not Carrie. I've been purposely trying to step on her perfectly polished toes for MONTHS.  )



Try harder, 'cause I love you more than ever, muffin. :wubu: 

(Why not PM the person and straighten things out? If you like and respect this person, chances are the feelings are mutual).


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 30, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Try harder, 'cause I love you more than ever, muffin. :wubu:
> 
> (Why not PM the person and straighten things out? If you like and respect this person, chances are the feelings are mutual).



Done did it. I hate waiting.

I also need a wet burrito. Like, majorly.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 30, 2007)

Carrie said:


> I'm sorry that happened in the first place, honey, but your realization was 100% dead on. (I hope they were very, very cold).



Cruel as they were, I wouldn't wish that sort of freezing cold on them. I've been there, and it's not fun at all.

Thankfully I had my laptop, a wireless connection, and porn to fuel the heat in my loins, which was enough to keep me warm all over my body.

I'm almost thankful that nobody purty like any one of you ladies came in, or that fire woulda burnt itself out, most likely, and it would've been at least a half-hour of iciness before it could get started up again.



IC that... well, you probably can tell what I haven't had in the past 24 hours.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 30, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Cruel as they were, I wouldn't wish that sort of freezing cold on them. I've been there, and it's not fun at all.



Oh, so it's not fun, being cold at work? Try being a fat girl with total strangers going out of their way to ridicule you and try to make you feel shitty about yourself just because you're fat. I wouldn't exactly classify that as fun, either. 

Apples and oranges, Kev.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jan 30, 2007)

I confess that I'm less than 24 hours away from leaving for Portland and I am SO FREAKING EXCITED! :bounce:


----------



## elle camino (Jan 30, 2007)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
(me too!)


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 30, 2007)

IC that I am going to a concert with a dear friend of mine in two weeks...and I can't wait!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 30, 2007)

I confess that I am very tired of the#*$&)(*#&$%^) indie-rock @*$#&)%(*$& world and its fatphobic malcontents who treat me like I'm INVISIBLE. Classick, old-school, fat-girl invisible. It is not true of everyone or even 100% of the time, but I have been surfing a huge wave of it today and I am SICK OF IT. Fck it. Thank you. I feel a lil better.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 30, 2007)

IC i adore this, and want it for my own.

http://www.kurthalsey.com/star/adventurous.jpg


----------



## cuddlybbbw (Jan 30, 2007)

I confess...cranberry juice and orange soda does NOT taste good together. WTF was I thinking??


----------



## cuddlybbbw (Jan 30, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I confess that I am very tired of the#*$&)(*#&$%^) indie-rock @*$#&)%(*$& world and its fatphobic malcontents who treat me like I'm INVISIBLE. Classick, old-school, fat-girl invisible. It is not true of everyone or even 100% of the time, but I have been surfing a huge wave of it today and I am SICK OF IT. Fck it. Thank you. I feel a lil better.




That's it honey. Put it in the burn book.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 30, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Oh, so it's not fun, being cold at work? Try being a fat girl with total strangers going out of their way to ridicule you and try to make you feel shitty about yourself just because you're fat. I wouldn't exactly classify that as fun, either.
> 
> Apples and oranges, Kev.



...IC that I'd try to defend myself if I thought it was worthwhile.

Sorry if I seemed to imply any comparison between getting one's ass frozen off and what Sasha experienced; I intended no such thing.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 30, 2007)

IC that I called in sick to work today because I've got a nasty chest cold but I don't know if it was worth it. I feel well rested, but now also lonely, guilty, and stressed about all the work I need to make up. Plus still sick. 

I further confess: Every so often my independence wears away and I feel really needy and helpless. This would be one of those times.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 30, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I also need a wet burrito. Like, majorly.



Is this about Asian girls?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 30, 2007)

cuddlybbbw said:


> That's it honey. Put it in the burn book.



Hehehe...sweet. Actually I do feel way more better. I am a firm believer in venting toward a possible end (if possible). Like feeling better. YAY!


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 30, 2007)

There are two racoons having sex on the roof here right now about 20 feet from the bathroom window of our apartment. They're much bigger than cats, it's dark and especially before they started they were making these weird chittering sounds that scared the hell outta me.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 30, 2007)

I want Wayne's HP thread to be called *Scientists Say 2007 May Be Weirdest Yet.*


----------



## supersoup (Jan 31, 2007)

i'm off tomorrow, i wish i had super exciting plans, but i don't. it'll probably be a crazy hair and cozy pj day.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 31, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> IC that I called in sick to work today because I've got a nasty chest cold but I don't know if it was worth it. I feel well rested, but now also lonely, guilty, and stressed about all the work I need to make up. Plus still sick.
> 
> I further confess: Every so often my independence wears away and I feel really needy and helpless. This would be one of those times.



AFG,
When I read your confession, I totally understood what you said. I hate calling in sick to work because I always get a guilt trip from my boss. But, now and then, you just gotta get some rest and get your strength back. 

On the needy and helpless bit - wish I could bring you a bowl of chicken soup and a cup of tea. Hope you have someone that will fuss over you. I always like to be fussed over when I'm under the weather. 

Sending a hug your way and hope you are much better soon.

(((((((((((((((((((AFG)))))))))))))))))))

Feel better soon!

~Punkin


----------



## Carrie (Jan 31, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> There are two racoons having sex on the roof here right now about 20 feet from the bathroom window of our apartment. They're much bigger than cats, it's dark and especially before they started they were making these weird chittering sounds that scared the hell outta me.



Raccoon porn! :smitten:


----------



## cuddlybbbw (Jan 31, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> There are two racoons having sex on the roof here right now about 20 feet from the bathroom window of our apartment. They're much bigger than cats, it's dark and especially before they started they were making these weird chittering sounds that scared the hell outta me.



Oh that's hot....:smitten:


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 31, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Raccoon porn! :smitten:



Yes, it was um, very hot. 

Seriously, whatever two consenting racoons want to do, you know, I don't even know how they got up there (this is kinda an urban area, our flat has this big long flat roof next to it) but as long as they don't make a mess or if they _did_ make a mess (again, not really my business) they clean up afterwards, I'm fine with it. :blush:


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 31, 2007)

cuddlybbbw said:


> Oh that's hot....:smitten:



Oo ya beat me to it! (I guess you posted while I was still writing mine.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 31, 2007)

I confess that life can be fascinating, sometimes...


----------



## Oona (Jan 31, 2007)

I confess that I started a program at work thinking "hey no big deal" but now I'm not so sure... 

I also confess I lack self confidence when it comes to work, even though everyone tells me I'm kicking ass there.


----------



## cuddlybbbw (Jan 31, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Yes, it was um, very hot.
> 
> Seriously, whatever two consenting racoons want to do, you know, I don't even know how they got up there (this is kinda an urban area, our flat has this big long flat roof next to it) but as long as they don't make a mess or if they _did_ make a mess (again, not really my business) they clean up afterwards, I'm fine with it. :blush:



I wonder if there is a market out there for racoon porn? Racoons Caught On Tape...or Up The Tail Racoon Sluts. Racoons gone wild even. I would look into that if I were you. You could make a fortune with a site like that.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 31, 2007)

Years ago a friend of mine got me into the silly habit of adding "in bed" when reading a fortune from a fortune cookie. I confess I got my daughter started doing this, too, and we've gotten lots of sophomoric laughs out of it, but last night's was the *best evah: *

"Constant grinding can turn an iron rod into a needle....." :bow: 

I have a shirt in my laundry hamper at home with egg-drop soup spewed all over it.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 31, 2007)

I wish I had a nearby bestest girlfriend to watch the Oscars with. There's just nothing better than having someone else who appreciates the all-day fiesta that is Oscar day (usually starting at 9am with advance red carpet coverage). The fashion stuff; making fun of celebs and enjoying the Hollywood hooplah of that night... all done while sitting on a big comfy couch in pajamas (we're wearing the pajamas - not the couch lol), next to a roaring fireplace, enjoying choice junk food. 

*sigh*


----------



## cuddlybbbw (Jan 31, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I wish I had a nearby bestest girlfriend to watch the Oscars with. There's just nothing better than having someone else who appreciates the all-day fiesta that is Oscar day (usually starting at 9am with advance red carpet coverage). The fashion stuff; making fun of celebs and enjoying the Hollywood hooplah of that night... all done while sitting on a big comfy couch in pajamas (we're wearing the pajamas - not the couch lol), next to a roaring fireplace, enjoying choice junk food.
> 
> *sigh*



When do the oscars come on? Why not make an Oscar thread on here and we all can join in on making fun of celebs while consuming junk food stuffs.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jan 31, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> Years ago a friend of mine got me into the silly habit of adding "in bed" when reading a fortune from a fortune cookie. I confess I got my daughter started doing this, too, and we've gotten lots of sophomoric laughs out of it, but last night's was the *best evah: *
> 
> "Constant grinding can turn an iron rod into a needle....." :bow:
> 
> I have a shirt in my laundry hamper at home with egg-drop soup spewed all over it.



My family does this , too! Trying this after a few adult beverages is even more fun (or silly).


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 31, 2007)

cuddlybbbw said:


> When do the oscars come on? Why not make an Oscar thread on here and we all can join in on making fun of celebs while consuming junk food stuffs.



That's a pretty good idea! I just don't know that enough other people are interested. Here's the showtime info: 

View attachment oscars.JPG


----------



## cuddlybbbw (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm a pop culture whore so i'll probably participate. *lol*


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jan 31, 2007)

I confess I just now finished putting away the Christmas tree.

I also confess that I _started_ putting away the Christmas tree on Saturday.


----------



## rainyday (Jan 31, 2007)

LOL, Screaming. Mine just came down Saturday as well. There weren't any decorations on it; I've just been enjoying having the twinkly lights on at night.

And my confession:
Even after almost a year and a half of this new board being in place, I'm still torn about whether or not to thank people by PM when they're kind enough to send rep. On the one hand I hate for it to go unacknowledged--seems rude--but if you PM, then you're possibly making them feel obligated to respond. As it stands, sometimes I do, sometimes I don't and there's really no rhyme nor reason to when I do.


----------



## Tina (Jan 31, 2007)

Ha!! I go through the exact same thing, rainy. Exactly.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 31, 2007)

Same here, Tina and Rainy. I feel silly responding, and rude by not responding. Go figure.

My confession? I'm listening to Black Eyed Peas. I'm not sure how they ended up on my ipod (I'm suspecting one of my daughters had something to do with it) but it's not half bad. It's an interesting counterpoint to the Enya, Simon and Garfunkel and James Taylor.


----------



## cuddlybbbw (Jan 31, 2007)

Can we make a "Thanks for the reps" thread where we can go in and send our thanks out to people in one message intstead of sending out pms?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 31, 2007)

IC - thinking of you (Birkie Babe) listening to the Black Eyed Peas has given me the best laugh I've had all day!!!!!!!! LOL 






Miss Vickie said:


> Same here, Tina and Rainy. I feel silly responding, and rude by not responding. Go figure.
> 
> My confession? I'm listening to Black Eyed Peas. I'm not sure how they ended up on my ipod (I'm suspecting one of my daughters had something to do with it) but it's not half bad. It's an interesting counterpoint to the Enya, Simon and Garfunkel and James Taylor.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 31, 2007)

cuddlybbbw said:


> Can we make a "Thanks for the reps" thread where we can go in and send our thanks out to people in one message intstead of sending out pms?



On the surface of it it sounds like a good idea. However, Rep is a touchy subject around here and it might (sigh) make people feel bad.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 31, 2007)

Tina said:


> Ha!! I go through the exact same thing, rainy. Exactly.



Oh Yeah me too!!!!


----------



## Carrie (Jan 31, 2007)

cuddlybbbw said:


> Can we make a "Thanks for the reps" thread where we can go in and send our thanks out to people in one message intstead of sending out pms?



Ehh. I think that's a nice sentiment, but people don't necessarily want their rep-giving activities broadcast to everyone. Not much different from a "Thanks for the PM" thread.

I will say that I absolutely never expect any kind of response when I give rep. It's pretty much a do-it-and-forget-about-it kind of thing. You guys could start a poll thread asking what people prefer, response or no, just for the heck of it? Not to start some kind of movement D), just to maybe assuage your guilt if you don't respond. 

Know what I mean, jellybean?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 31, 2007)

I dont expect or want responses to my rep unless, as i did today, i ask a question or say something that begs a discussion. Otherwise the PM itself seems weighty. Just PM me if you want to talk, not because I repped you.


----------



## Tina (Jan 31, 2007)

Carrie said:


> I will say that I absolutely never expect any kind of response when I give rep. It's pretty much a do-it-and-forget-about-it kind of thing.



I will say that while I sometimes wonder if I should PM, when I give rep, I never expect a PM thanking me for it.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 31, 2007)

Tina said:


> I will say that while I sometimes wonder if I should PM, when I give rep, I never expect a PM thanking me for it.



Being a lazy person, the only time I wonder about that is when it's rep for a newb, 'cause I figure they won't figure out that they even have rep for a while, if history has proven anything. But then again, I like getting those, "ZOMG I just read your rep, thank you!" PM's a month after I give it, too. 

So cute, those newbs. Not to mention nubile and tasty.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 31, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Being a lazy person, the only time I wonder about that is when it's rep for a newb, 'cause I figure they won't figure out that they even have rep for a while, if history has proven anything. But then again, I like getting those, "ZOMG I just read your rep, thank you!" PM's a month after I give it, too.
> 
> So cute, those newbs. Not to mention nubile and tasty.



Tasty, aye? LMAO! Grilled or fried to perfection, hunh?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 31, 2007)

Baked... with a nice marinade...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 31, 2007)

IC that I'm supposed to be putting a computer together... but I need to find some SATA drivers first... and check dims for new posts.


----------



## Oona (Jan 31, 2007)

I confess that I was way too worried about my class. Its a breeze ^_-


----------



## supersoup (Jan 31, 2007)

i confess i can't stop watching this kid dance, i must have watched this a hundred times today, it mesmerizes me. the one in the orange shirt at the end.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flxLE8zYyqE&mode=related&search=


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 31, 2007)

IC that I've never been able to do Hiakus.

I'm much better at Sudoku.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 31, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> IC that I've never been able to do Hiakus.
> 
> I'm much better at Sudoku.



 

limit letters.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 31, 2007)

Brad Dourif is one hell of a fucking _AMAZING _actor. All the proof you need is in one single episode of _The X-Files_, "Beyond the Sea"- season one. It's an amazing episode as well, probably one of the best that I've seen in the series.

I gotta get this series on DVD for my own, man. This really is one of my favourite shows.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 31, 2007)

i confess i want to watch movies someday with blackjack. seems to be the authority on non shitty ones, the kind i like.


----------



## Mishty (Jan 31, 2007)

I get tipsy for free every weekend at JT's because I sip everyones drinks when they're not looking, and when they get to drunk to "fetch" their own drinks I offer to do it, but drink most of it on the way back to our booth.:blush: 

If I tried to add up how much money I'm costing all of friends...well I wont think about it.


----------



## calauria (Feb 1, 2007)

I am totally bored.


----------



## calauria (Feb 1, 2007)

My job is boring. I bet everyone else's jobs are boring, too. I'm just rambling cuz I'm bored.


----------



## Tina (Feb 1, 2007)

I confess I have never read a Harry Potter book, and that, further, I am not interested in ready any, either.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 1, 2007)

Tina said:


> I confess I have never read a Harry Potter book, and that, further, I am not interested in ready any, either.



Very much agreed.

@Soupy: I also watch quite a few shitty ones... I just happen to have good enough taste to be able to weed those ones out most of the time.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 1, 2007)

Just... wow. 

And, thank you. 

I knew it would happen eventually - but I didn't think it would be this swift. 

All seems right with the world again.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 1, 2007)

Tina said:


> I confess I have never read a Harry Potter book, and that, further, I am not interested in ready any, either.



Thirded. .


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 1, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Raccoon porn! :smitten:



Racornography (I'm not sure where the corn'll come in, but it will.)


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 1, 2007)

Who is this Harry Porter?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 1, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Thirded. .



I wasn't either at first..I read one for the sake of getting someone off my case about them..and actually liked them.

They aren't for everyone


----------



## supersoup (Feb 1, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I wasn't either at first..I read one for the sake of getting someone off my case about them..and actually liked them.
> 
> They aren't for everyone



definitely not for everyone, but totally for the soup!!! i adore them.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 1, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I wasn't either at first..I read one for the sake of getting someone off my case about them..and actually liked them.
> 
> They aren't for everyone



Oh, I don't deny that I'd probably like them. Just can't stand all the hype - haven't read The DaVinci Code, either.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Feb 1, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Oh, I don't deny that I'd probably like them. Just can't stand all the hype - haven't read The DaVinci Code, either.



You totally would. My favorite part is the way Rowling plays with words - you get a whole other level if you've ever studied Latin or medieval history.

That's right: I'm a word nerd.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 1, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Oh, I don't deny that I'd probably like them. Just can't stand all the hype - haven't read The DaVinci Code, either.



I tried reading The DaVinci Code, couldn't get into it. My friend had it as an audio book though, and I couldn't stop listening!


----------



## Carrie (Feb 1, 2007)

I confess that I just finished singing the hell out of Diana Ross's part in "Endless Love".


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 1, 2007)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I just finished singing the hell out of Diana Ross's part in "Endless Love".



Is that good news or bad?


----------



## Carrie (Feb 1, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Is that good news or bad?



My dogs seemed to enjoy it.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 1, 2007)

Best line of the day, "IT LOOKED AT YOU? OMFG, I HOPE YOU HANDCUFFED THAT MOTHER-FUCKING BABY!"


----------



## Carrie (Feb 1, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Best line of the day, "IT LOOKED AT YOU? OMFG, I HOPE YOU HANDCUFFED THAT MOTHER-FUCKING BABY!"



Must. Hear. Context.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 1, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Must. Hear. Context.



Now now, let's not ruin it.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 1, 2007)

Carrie said:


> My dogs seemed to enjoy it.



Ya know... both of my cats suddenly faced south-southeast at about 8:17 pm, swayed sideways in unison, each holding up one paw towards the ceiling. 

I didn't understand it at the time, but now.... 

I think they may have been pretending to hold a bic lighter. :huh:


----------



## Carrie (Feb 1, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Ya know... both of my cats suddenly faced south-southeast at about 8:17 pm, swayed sideways in unison, each holding up one paw towards the ceiling.
> 
> I didn't understand it at the time, but now....
> 
> I think they may have been pretending to hold a bic lighter. :huh:



LOL! Oh, Sammy.... :wubu: :smitten: :wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 1, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Racornography (I'm not sure where the corn'll come in, but it will.)


Wow, that's corny!


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 2, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Wow, that's corny!



The Internet is for Corn.

-Rusty


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 2, 2007)

IC that I never even heard of Harry Potter until the first movie came out.

I saw the first movie, and I had to read the books. Yes, I'm not the target audience, but I still enjoyed them all. Can't wait for the final book.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 2, 2007)

I confess that sometimes I get to feeling pretty good about my abilities on the guitar...until I see something like this.

I further confess that even if I never play as well as Albert Lee, that still leaves a lot of room to be a damn good guitarist. 


.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 2, 2007)

As if that weren't bad enough, I get dizzy watching him even when he slows it down: Argh.


----------



## calauria (Feb 2, 2007)

I confess I work for a bunch of PSYCHOS!!!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 2, 2007)

calauria said:


> I confess I work for a bunch of PSYCHOS!!!



I didn't realize we worked in the same office.


----------



## calauria (Feb 2, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I didn't realize we worked in the same office.



LOL!!! It must be an epidemic!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

calauria said:


> I confess I work for a bunch of PSYCHOS!!!





TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I didn't realize we worked in the same office.


I thought this would be common practice...


----------



## ripley (Feb 2, 2007)

I confess that I wanted to put "VISTA: Viruses, Interceptors, Spyware, Trojans, Adware" in the Chief's thread, but I didn't want to annoy him.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Feb 2, 2007)

I C that when I saw Samantha's user title of "Happy VD", I thought she meant venereal disease for some reason.:doh:


----------



## Carrie (Feb 2, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> "Happy VD"



Talk about an oxymoron.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 2, 2007)

I confess I am insanely happy that, as of Monday, there are 59 class days and 95 calendar days left until the very last day of exams - and after that's over, I graduate! I am SO excited.


----------



## Donna (Feb 3, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I C that when I saw Samantha's user title of "Happy VD", I thought she meant venereal disease for some reason.:doh:



You never know...she may very well mean that. 

p.s. I love you Sammiekins


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Feb 3, 2007)

Donnaalicious said:


> You never know...she may very well mean that.



The thought occured to me but I wanted to give her the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## supersoup (Feb 3, 2007)

i confess i despise the night time. i hate feeling lonely. yes, i am having a pity party. 

sheeeeeesh.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 3, 2007)

A party! Am I invited?


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 4, 2007)

It's a bit eerie how I seem to write the most disturbing stuff... in Political Science class. My first semester, I wrote this short story about a hideous ritual gone horribly wrong; this time around, I started working on a story about a disgusting disease that kills off almost everyone (admittedly, this is inspired somewhat by _GYO_, a manga that I recently heard of and plan on picking up). Both of these stories I've written are just... gruesome.

In fact, the only disturbing thing that I've written that wasn't done in class was a short piece that I did at work, and that was more creepy than gross.


----------



## supersoup (Feb 4, 2007)

once i am actually sleepy tonight and go lay in my bed...it's going to be amazing. i bought 4 new pillows, all my bedclothes are freshly laundered...mmmmmm.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 4, 2007)

I love that new sig line, soupy! ROFL


----------



## CuteyChubb (Feb 4, 2007)

I C ...

A man I have known since I was 10 years old came back into my life on Friday night. We have either started to fall in love or .........damn, I hope he calls. 

I have now decided, I am a hopless romantic. :wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2007)

Tina said:


> That would have been the natural progression, but since Fuzzy put it in his question, I figured I would let him name this thread.


In the name of equal rights I suggest that the next part of this thread will be called "Part Athlon"...


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 4, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> In the name of equal rights I suggest that the next part of this thread will be called "Part Athlon"...



Equal rights? Only for those with a geek meter where Part Athlon would register.  Seems how this bbs has recently enlightened on the subject of female er..uh..um.. naughty bits, the next part of this thread ought to have a name that is no where near the naughty bits.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 4, 2007)

IC FAs do not find poor Bunny to be sexy. 

The general concensus:

Fat on a beautiful woman = hot.

Fat on a bald cat that smells funny = FAs clamouring he please put on clothes.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 4, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> IC FAs do not find poor Bunny to be sexy.
> 
> The general concensus:
> 
> ...



I think it's the "smells funny" part that turns people off. There are plenty of women here on Dimensions I find attractive, but I wouldn't want anything to do with them if they were stinky.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Equal rights? Only for those with a geek meter where Part Athlon would register.  Seems how this bbs has recently enlightened on the subject of female er..uh..um.. naughty bits, the next part of this thread ought to have a name that is no where near the naughty bits.


 Look who's talking...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 4, 2007)

Ryan said:


> I think it's the "smells funny" part that turns people off. There are plenty of women here on Dimensions I find attractive, but I wouldn't want anything to do with them if they were stinky.



Bunny sees how it is. See if he ever asks you to pop his blackheads.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm actually considering NOT going to the Pro/Anti Superbowl party where everyone I know will be (that's real close too), because its just so damn cold. The high today? 14? Last I checked in was like 12 degrees and its only going down. 

I'm realizing that whatever it is that humans have that propel them to survive in poor conditions, I don't got it. Instead, I got the pansy genes.

This is pretty lame. I should get bundled up...what to do...


----------



## ripley (Feb 4, 2007)

It's minus three degrees here and not even nine p.m. yet.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 5, 2007)

Grrrr. I confess that I'm here at 1:39am because I just awoke from yet another zombie nightmare. My heart was racing, a knot of fear in my stomach. I regret ever watching Dawn of the Dead last year.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 5, 2007)

Aw, Carrie, you sound like my daughter, Abby. She has zombie dreams, too, and I think hers started with that movie as well.  Drink some warm milk -- with something medicinal in it, if possible -- and think good thoughts. I hope you have a peaceful sleep.

My confession? Great Harvest Bread -- particularly the cinnamon swirl and cinnamon chip bread -- are like crack cocaine to me. I cannot, will not, stop eating them. I'd been doing really good for awhile, but a well meaning colleague brought some to work and that's all she wrote. I made a trip to the store, "just to get a loaf" and got BOTH kinds. Plus a sample, smeared thickly with butter, which I polished off before getting back to the car -- and me with a tiny stomach, I can sure snarf down a ridiculous amount of this bread. I think it was invented by pixie FA's myself. I just can't stay away from it.

I tell you, there's no hope for me. But there's hope for you! Save yourselves! Just say no!


----------



## supersoup (Feb 5, 2007)

i confess that some people just drive me batty.

dear nice guy*,

call me. anytime. fo' serious. it would be lovely to hear from you instead of the one dolt that calls me far too often. 

--amanda





*no this is no one in particular. here's to hoping any random nice guy somehow gets my number and calls. that is all.


----------



## supersoup (Feb 5, 2007)

i just realized that today is the 5th. my surgery is the 8th. i didn't realize it was so close again already.

cue the i'm-nervous-and-sick-to-my-stomach butterflies.


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 5, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i just realized that today is the 5th. my surgery is the 8th. i didn't realize it was so close again already.
> 
> cue the i'm-nervous-and-sick-to-my-stomach butterflies.



Way to fill your girl in, stealth.  

Anyhoo...look at it this way...after you are all healed and shitz, FLORIDA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tats from an FA apprentice. And staying up all night, and sleeping on the beach all day. WORD.

*Hope things go well Soupersoup...call me when you are done?*


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 5, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Oh, I don't deny that I'd probably like them. Just can't stand all the hype - haven't read The DaVinci Code, either.


 I felt that way about Da Vinci Code, too....didn't read it until last fall, just because it was so hyped up. (and Cindy laughed at me , bad girl  ) Once I did, though...I was hooked, and felt silly for waiting so long to read it.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 5, 2007)

Mother effing effer effing McEfferton. 

That's all.


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 5, 2007)

I confess that it's time for the Old Man (our cat JP) to suffer no more.  One of life's more unpleasant decisions to have to make, to be sure.


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 5, 2007)

Hugs to you and your family, ZanMan. I'm sure that's not an easy decision to make, but I'd bet he'd thank you for it.


----------



## rainyday (Feb 5, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> I confess that it's time for the Old Man (our cat JP) to suffer no more.  One of life's more unpleasant decisions to have to make, to be sure.



Much empathy to you, Zan. I can see that day looming for me too.


----------



## rainyday (Feb 5, 2007)

Word geek confession. I just discovered Dictionary.com now gives includes translations of whatever word you're searching.



> *COOL!*
> adjective
> (slang) great; terrific; fantastic
> Example: Wow, that's really cool!; You look cool in those jeans!
> ...


----------



## Mini (Feb 5, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> IC FAs do not find poor Bunny to be sexy.
> 
> The general concensus:
> 
> ...



That's a CAT? I thought it was a tumor.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 5, 2007)

So..I've been in chat tonight..talking about ways you can "play" with food.

So now, I'm officially double h'd.


Damn me and my naughty chat nights..lol


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 5, 2007)

IC that I was just playing _Metal Gear Solid 3_, and I was more regretful about killing a bunch of pixels representing a dog than I was when I spilled Gatorade over my blankets seconds after.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 5, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> So now, I'm officially double h'd.



Had to think about that for a second, and my, I'm in love with that phrase.


----------



## Friday (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry Zandoz.


----------



## ripley (Feb 5, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Word geek confession. I just discovered Dictionary.com now gives includes translations of whatever word you're searching.




So I'm zaftig and haftig.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 5, 2007)

Mini said:


> That's a CAT? I thought it was a tumor.



Believe it or not, it's not the first time he's been mistaken for that.


----------



## elle camino (Feb 6, 2007)

myspace is making me want to put my head through a wall.
this officially means i should get off the internet.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 6, 2007)

elle camino said:


> myspace is making me want to put my head through a wall.
> this officially means i should get off the internet.



At least for the evening.


----------



## Tina (Feb 6, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your kitty, Z.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 6, 2007)

IC that I feel like crying. I just took a midterm and I don't feel too confident...I hate feeling like I'm stupid. I just want for today to be over.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 6, 2007)

In almost ten years of coming here - I figured I'd seen most of the surprising, appalling, disgusting and frightening things there are to see about people.

I was wrong.


----------



## ripley (Feb 6, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> In almost ten years of coming here - I figured I'd seen most of the surprising, appalling, disgusting and frightening things there are to see about people.
> 
> I was wrong.



PM, please. :batting:


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 6, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Much empathy to you, Zan. I can see that day looming for me too.



Thank you, Rainy. I hope that day is as far off as possible.


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 6, 2007)

Friday said:


> I'm so sorry Zandoz.


 Thanks.......


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 6, 2007)

Tina said:


> So sorry to hear about your kitty, Z.




Thank's Tina


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 6, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Had to think about that for a second, and my, I'm in love with that phrase.



You can borrow it  lol


----------



## elle camino (Feb 7, 2007)

advice! don't send ironic or sarcastic rep comments because you will NEVER KNOW if the person got the joke or just thinks you are an idiot.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 7, 2007)

I just called my wife at work just simply to tell her that I LOVE her. :wubu:


----------



## Friday (Feb 7, 2007)

Romantic men are the best and I'm lucky enough to have one.


----------



## Tina (Feb 7, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> I just called my wife at work just simply to tell her that I LOVE her. :wubu:



That's because you are a sweetheart.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks. :blush: 

Whenever I called her, it took a while to go through. I was on hold for quite some time. She had a pretty busy and hectic night, as I later found out so the phone call was quite short. But I just felt compelled to spontaneously call her and tell her that I LOVE her. :wubu:


----------



## Oona (Feb 7, 2007)

I confess that putting shelves up in their current locations was a bad idea. I hit my head, full force, on the corner of one this morning while getting ready for work. And now, my vision is wonky and I have a massive headache coming on. I took some headache meds so I'm hoping it goes away.

I also confess that because of that, today sucks. And that makes me sad -.-


----------



## calauria (Feb 7, 2007)

The people I work for are more evil than I thought. Time for me to move on....


----------



## supersoup (Feb 7, 2007)

ic time is going far too slow...eff you 2:30, come on alreadyyyyyy. by taking forever to get here, you are just prolonging my agony!!!!


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 7, 2007)

This is what happens when the professor gets a cell phone call during class...


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 7, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> This is what happens when the professor gets a cell phone call during class...


And from the rest of your notes I can tell you were in psych class talking about experimental design. How geeky I am.....

But I dig the banana, though. I take it nobody grabbed the phone out of his hands and slammed it down on the floor?


----------



## supersoup (Feb 7, 2007)

i confess i think shaving your legs is effing stupid. sitting here, i just discovered i missed the entire side of one leg, when i KNOW i covered that area when i was in the shower. now i have to go baaaack downstairs and fix it. eff. why can't hairy legs be hot??


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 7, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> This is what happens when the professor gets a cell phone call during class...



It's cellular.
It's modular.
It's interactive-odular.

-Rusty


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 7, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> And from the rest of your notes I can tell you were in psych class talking about experimental design. How geeky I am.....



Holy shit, you can READ that chicken-scratch?:blink: 



> But I dig the banana, though.



It's not a banana.

It's a bananaphone.



> I take it nobody grabbed the phone out of his hands and slammed it down on the floor?



No, she had been waiting for a call, actually, about her sister. Was pretty damned important, but I don't remember what it was.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 7, 2007)

drop of the night in chat


randomperson- then with hot fertile cum


----------



## TearInYourHand (Feb 7, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i confess i think shaving your legs is effing stupid. sitting here, i just discovered i missed the entire side of one leg, when i KNOW i covered that area when i was in the shower. now i have to go baaaack downstairs and fix it. eff. why can't hairy legs be hot??



i agree!!!!!!!!!! why is hairless sexy??? less work for all genders, i say, if we just embrace our hair haha


----------



## Mini (Feb 7, 2007)

I spent a few hours with an incredibly high person this afternoon. It was odd and frightening.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 7, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Holy shit, you can READ that chicken-scratch?:blink:


I've worked for physicists and MD's. Your writing is easy in comparison. 




> It's not a banana.
> 
> It's a bananaphone.


I stand corrected.


----------



## supersoup (Feb 7, 2007)

i confess i have no idea how i am going to wake up in 4 hours. by the time i fall asleep my alarm will be going off.

eff you surgery, i'm so not going to be scared of you tomorrow!!!




tonight however...i am!


----------



## Friday (Feb 8, 2007)

You're doing darn good SoupyLou all considered. Think how great it's going to be to be over the kidney issues.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 8, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i confess i have no idea how i am going to wake up in 4 hours. by the time i fall asleep my alarm will be going off.
> 
> eff you surgery, i'm so not going to be scared of you tomorrow!!!
> 
> ...



Hope all goes well for you Superdoot. Good Luck!


----------



## Oona (Feb 8, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> This is what happens when the professor gets a cell phone call during class...





Ring ring ring ring ring ring ring Banana phone

I've got this feeling... so appealing... for us to get together and sing - SING!

Ring ring ring ring ring ring ring Banana phone

Ding dong ding dong ding dong ding Donana phone

It grows in bunches, I've got my hunches

Its the best, beats the rest

Cellular modular

Interactivodular


Its the ring-tone that plays when a private number calls my cell phone...

-.-


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 8, 2007)

Oona said:


> Ring ring ring ring ring ring ring Banana phone
> 
> I've got this feeling... so appealing... for us to get together and sing - SING!
> 
> ...



Yep! I've heard that song before too. When I saw the word bananaphone I immediately thought of that song. That very song was played where my sis used to work at called "Romancing The Stone." It's on one of a series of Putamayo cds. It's a catchy tune. :bow:


----------



## Oona (Feb 8, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> Yep! I've heard that song before too. When I saw the word bananaphone I immediately thought of that song. That very song was played where my sis used to work at called "Romancing The Stone." It's on one of a series of Putamayo cds. It's a catchy tune. :bow:



Every time I hear it, it gets stuck... then I get it stuck in everyone's head. Its a vicious cycle at work. And its HILARIOUS!

By the end of the day, everyone is singing, humming, or tapping their fingers to Banana Phone.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 8, 2007)

I confess that it's hella late--early--and I should be gettin a writing task done but I'm not and all I'm doin is randomly pointing and clickin all over this so-called "Internet"...or sometimes it's called the "World Wide Web," I think. Fug! All I really wanna be doing is snuggling against the cold with someone, to be honest. Ah wheel! Type-a, type-a.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 8, 2007)

I confess that I did something utterly stupid. I tried pushing a car (in the freezing cold weather all by myself) in neutral down the driveway and parking it on the side of the road because the car's security anti-theft won't allow the car to start. My wife and I have to order a part and the mechanic here in town will install it.

Well to make a long story short; it took a lot of effort to do all of this by myself and I nearly got frostbitten. But its done and the other car that was behind it is all warmed up for the morning. It's not our car but it's something handy that we can use to drive for the time being.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 8, 2007)

TearInYourHand said:


> i agree!!!!!!!!!! why is hairless sexy??? less work for all genders, i say, if we just embrace our hair haha



I agree too. I don't think women should have to shave their legs, don't find it any less sexy either.


----------



## saucywench (Feb 8, 2007)

http://www.katv.com/news/stories/0207/395313.html



swamptoad said:


> I confess that I did something utterly stupid. I tried pushing a car (in the freezing cold weather all by myself) in neutral down the driveway and parking it on the side of the road because the car's security anti-theft won't allow the car to start. My wife and I have to order a part and the mechanic here in town will install it.
> 
> Well to make a long story short; it took a lot of effort to do all of this by myself and I nearly got frostbitten. But its done and the other car that was behind it is all warmed up for the morning. It's not our car but it's something handy that we can use to drive for the time being.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 8, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> I agree too. I don't think women should have to shave their legs, don't find it any less sexy either.



It's this and the Kale that keeps me coming back, baby.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 8, 2007)

I wonder if the only ones reading those 'men' and 'women' threads... are men and women, respectively.


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 8, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I wonder if the only ones reading those 'men' and 'women' threads... are men and women, respectively.




I am reading the Menfolks one, Little Missy..


They dont like it when we cry.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 8, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I wonder if the only ones reading those 'men' and 'women' threads... are men and women, respectively.



Pose that question to the women who're posting in the men's thread asking why we haven't posted in theirs.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 8, 2007)

Who asked that ?


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 8, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> Who asked that ?



Let's see...



bigsexy920 said:


> My comment I'm about to make will include me as well BUT,
> 
> Why are so many women posting on this thread whereas hardly any men posted on the women only thread of the same topic ?
> 
> Women.. we are real butinski's


----------



## Tina (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, I think some aren't reading the rules that were set up. And it really would clear things up if those who are bi- would state so, so that it doesn't seem like a mistake or an invasion. JMO.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 8, 2007)

Since most of what is being said in both those threads is stuff we see all over the boards in one way or another, I think that it was going to happen.I don't think either gender is going to be learning anything, but I understand it is cathartic.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 8, 2007)

yeah but I didnt ask WHY the men were not posting in the other thread. I was just surprised to see women post there. Then it was brought to my attention they were either lesbian or bi-sexual and that is why they posted. I was just confused. Howerver I never asked why men were not posting in the other thread. 



Blackjack said:


> Let's see...


----------



## calauria (Feb 8, 2007)

Why do people have to lie so????


----------



## calauria (Feb 8, 2007)

LOL!! Bigsexy, this isn't a response to any of your postings.

It's just a random rant about my boss lying!!! LOL!!!


----------



## elle camino (Feb 8, 2007)

i had one of the worst nights ever, last night. 
then i slept for like 13 hours because i knew that once i got up and started being cognisant, i'd feel humiliated and and alone and disgusted with myself for being such an idiot.
aaaand i was right.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 8, 2007)

I confess this link amuses me to no end:

http://www.artofapproaching.com/serial/3//Fat%20Chicks_.php


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 8, 2007)

Not really a confession, but...I'm curious about all the Anna Nicole threads that have been removed. I've seen at least 5 so far in the last hour, but they quickly disappear. It doesn't matter to me either way, but if someone comes on and doesn't see one, they're going to keep posting it thinking we haven't seen the news yet. Is there one that I'm missing that is staying? Is there a reason we don't want that news item here?


----------



## Tina (Feb 8, 2007)

Joy, they are likely being merged, not removed. I know I merged one earlier, then left, and missaf has been sweeping up the rest. We tend not to allow multiple threads of one subject, because it gets confusing, so we just merge them into one thread, and no posts are lost.


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay, I thought maybe that was what was going on, but I hadn't seen the main post, so it made me wonder. Thanks Tina, and missa!


----------



## elle camino (Feb 8, 2007)

i for one would like to thank the mods here for at least attempting to get rid of duplicate threads. 
this board is the worst of all the ones i post on, when it comes to having 16 threads about the same topic at any given time.


----------



## Mini (Feb 8, 2007)

I wish they'd still make games that kick as much ass as this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erKpPsJR7iQ


----------



## rainyday (Feb 8, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I wonder if the only ones reading those 'men' and 'women' threads... are men and women, respectively.


I've been reading both, but I find the men's thread most intriguing. I hope more guys will continue to post. I'm not surprised at all though to see that we've accumlated more pages in our thread.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 8, 2007)

Supersoup just messaged me - she's out of her surgery, and tired and sore, but okay. Yay!!!!!!


----------



## Archangel (Feb 8, 2007)

I confess I had a very nice dream about babyjeep


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 8, 2007)

Archangel said:


> I confess I had a very nice dream about babyjeep



Helloooooo, Creepytown!


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 8, 2007)

saucywench said:


> http://www.katv.com/news/stories/0207/395313.html



Cindy, that's such said news to read about.  Today, my back is quite sore. I get what you are saying, though. :doh: I could've been hit. I never thought of that.  

I was just trying to accomplish something before school the following day because my wife and I have to drive the youngest boy to school since he got kicked off of the bus.

I later called my wife and she got frustrated with me for what I had done. I don't why I went on an impulse and tried accomplishing all of that. *shrugs* Why do I do stupid things like that from time to time? :doh:


----------



## Friday (Feb 8, 2007)

> Supersoup just messaged me - she's out of her surgery, and tired and sore, but okay. Yay!!!!!!



Good news BBM, thanks!


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 8, 2007)

The news is on... I swear that they were just talking about "Anna Nicole's seventh death". I think they actually said "sudden", and I'm seriously in need of some sleep.

Also, IC that Don DeLillo is one seriously surreal writer. Like, topics and writing style similar to Chuck Pahlanuik plus the strange surrealism of Douglas Adams plus the mindfucks of Philip K. Dick. I think I like it, but I'm not too sure just yet.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 8, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Supersoup just messaged me - she's out of her surgery, and tired and sore, but okay. Yay!!!!!!



Thanks for sharing the update. Hope she rests well. :bow:


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 8, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> The news is on... I swear that they were just talking about "Anna Nicole's seventh death". I think they actually said "sudden", and I'm seriously in need of some sleep.



Same news show, to illustrate the snowfall in upstate NY, just showed a clip of a snowy road that they use *EVERY. FREAKING. YEAR.*

Seriously, do they not think that people will notice?

I'M ONTO YOU, FOX61 NEWS AT TEN. WATCH OUT.


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 8, 2007)

I buy way too many CD's, all-too-often.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm supposed to read the other thread? Won't I find out something I'm not supposed to know? :blink:


----------



## Oona (Feb 8, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Same news show, to illustrate the snowfall in upstate NY, just showed a clip of a snowy road that they use *EVERY. FREAKING. YEAR.*
> 
> Seriously, do they not think that people will notice?
> 
> I'M ONTO YOU, FOX61 NEWS AT TEN. WATCH OUT.




Dun Dun Dun. . .. the plot thickens as Blackjack discovers he is being foiled by the news channel....

Tune in next time to see the outcome.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 9, 2007)

IC I just walked out my door and into some ribbon. LOL I haven't always gotten along with all the other women in my dorm - but I just walked out to find my door decorated with yards and yards of ribbon, a bow, a card, and a gift. The gift was a little stuffed animal that, when I pressed its hand, had my RA's voice saying "Happy 100 Days Until Graduation!" 

Now THAT is cool.


----------



## rainyday (Feb 9, 2007)

I confess I'm surprised that so few of the "what do you wish women knew" posts from the men have been about sex. 

Maybe that's a topic for a thread of its own some time.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 9, 2007)

rainyday said:


> I confess I'm surprised that so few of the "what do you wish women knew" posts from the men have been about sex.
> 
> Maybe that's a topic for a thread of its own some time.



Women already know more about sex than men.


----------



## Tina (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for the love, Joy and elle. :kiss2: 

Hoping for some speedy healing for soup. Any idea how long she will be in the hospital, BBM?


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 9, 2007)

Mini said:


> I wish they'd still make games that kick as much ass as this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erKpPsJR7iQ



Gorey 16 bit animation!  :huh: :shocked: 

I've never seen stuff like that before.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 9, 2007)

Tina said:


> Thanks for the love, Joy and elle. :kiss2:
> 
> Hoping for some speedy healing for soup. Any idea how long she will be in the hospital, BBM?


I think Yankee said on another thread that she is coming home today. Yay!


----------



## Carrie (Feb 9, 2007)

I confess that I lied and told someone I was involved with last year that his guitar playing was pretty good, when it was, in fact, quite dreadful. Really bad. As in "Dude, my dad's got a barn, c'mon over tonight and we can jaaaaaam!" bad.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 9, 2007)

IC that I'm excited about the weekend! Going to dinner tonight, Vagina Monologues Saturday night, and then hanging out with friends on Sunday...

Can't.wait.


----------



## calauria (Feb 9, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> IC that I'm excited about the weekend! Going to dinner tonight, Vagina Monologues Saturday night, and then hanging out with friends on Sunday...
> 
> Can't.wait.




I'm jealous!! My weekend is gonna be full of work and madness!!! LOL!!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 9, 2007)

calauria said:


> I'm jealous!! My weekend is gonna be full of work and madness!!! LOL!!




Don't be jealous - you are more than welcome to join me in my weekend romp.


----------



## calauria (Feb 9, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> Don't be jealous - you are more than welcome to join me in my weekend romp.




Wowie!!! That sounds so tempting!!! I'll RUN not walk to Chicago!! LOL!!!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Feb 9, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Helloooooo, Creepytown!



....maybe a little


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 9, 2007)

Didja ever find one of those threads where a person is asking questions, and you get the sense they're doing it just to get off, rather than to actually get answers and learn something? I mean, yeah - that is kinda what that board is about in a way (and I have no issue with that), but it's like... one day you're blindly discussing your socks or whatever, when you glance over and find the guy next to you has his dick in his hand while listening about the socks. 

I'm finding it difficult to refrain from being snarky in those cases. 

Difficult, but not impossible.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 9, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> one day you're blindly discussing your socks or whatever, when you glance over and find the guy next to you has his dick in his hand while listening about the socks.



I WAS ADJUSTING MYSELF.

Jeez.


----------



## Tina (Feb 9, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I think Yankee said on another thread that she is coming home today. Yay!



Wonderful!  Cutie pie needs to rest -- but I hope she has someone to help care for her for a few days.


----------



## ripley (Feb 9, 2007)

I confess I LOVE the tinyurl addon thingy for Firefox. :wubu: You right click anywhere on a page, click "create tinyurl" and a little box pops up with it already saved to your clipboard. Voila!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2007)

ripley said:


> I confess I LOVE the tinyurl addon thingy for Firefox. :wubu: You right click anywhere on a page, click "create tinyurl" and a little box pops up with it already saved to your clipboard. Voila!


I confess that I think I should check that "tinyurl" thingy out...


----------



## Mini (Feb 9, 2007)

Sometimes I can be a bit too mean to people who don't know me well enough to know that I'm just joking. I need to work on this.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 9, 2007)

Mini said:


> Sometimes I can be a bit too mean to people who don't know me well enough to know that I'm just joking. I need to work on this.


Yeah, well fuck you too, Mini!










(you know me well enough, right?)


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 9, 2007)

Ic that I'm not head over heels with Firefox. I like my Maxthon browser better.


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 9, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Ic that I'm not head over heels with Firefox. I like my Maxthon browser better.



Camino is where it's at for me right now. Took care of most of the bugs/gripes I had with Firefox for a Mac.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 9, 2007)

I just downloaded Java 1.6 I must be out of my MIND.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

You mean you were actually *in* your mind before?  How is it in there? 

(Just curiously teasing...)


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 10, 2007)

IC that this morning is fun... and it's being spent using a cat, a camera, and a cardboard box. Expect pictures soon.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> IC that this morning is fun... and it's being spent using a cat, a camera, and a cardboard box. Expect pictures soon.


A cat, a cardboard box and a camera? Hey, the first two points of that list truely promise some fun... Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 10, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> IC that this morning is fun... and it's being spent using a cat, a camera, and a cardboard box. Expect pictures soon.


[PHYSICS GEEK JOKE]
Your friend Dr. Schrodinger isn't helping you with this, is he? 
[/PHYSICS GEEK JOKE]


----------



## Carrie (Feb 10, 2007)

Reason #87 to move back to civilization: hunters right in the field next door, shooting at I don't know what, marmots? But yeah, right next door.


----------



## mejix (Feb 10, 2007)

"in space no one can hear you pee"

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/la-spacediaper9feb10,1,7465500.story?coll=chi-news-hed



*


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 10, 2007)

It's Saturday, I'm taking my day off for a change (well, I have been for the past few weeks, but I had gone to work every Saturday for a few years before then), the windows are open, I am actually in a cleaning mood, I'm listening to loud and live Dream Theater on my big sound system, not worrying about my car, and love Dimensions, period.

I think I am in a pretty good mood today! 
Except for the absence of harrassment....
*Not so friendly nudge in Carrie's direction*


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 10, 2007)

Damned if you do, and damned if you.... 

No, wait. Just damned if you do - 

So I won't anymore. 

Hope that makes 'em all reeeeeeeally happy.


----------



## ripley (Feb 10, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Reason #87 to move back to civilization: hunters right in the field next door, shooting at I don't know what, marmots? But yeah, right next door.



Goats. They were shooting at goats. 

View attachment goat.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 10, 2007)

IC that a secret admirer just sent me chocolates, a cd, a teddy and glass rose...and I love it all! Really made my day!


----------



## ripley (Feb 10, 2007)

A teddy you wear, or a teddy bear?  Ha, rhymed.


We should know just what sort of depraved individual you're dealing with, here.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 10, 2007)

ripley said:


> A teddy you wear, or a teddy bear?  Ha, rhymed.
> 
> 
> We should know just what sort of depraved individual you're dealing with, here.



Oh...oops! A teddy bear - silly me, I am so excited with all of my gifts that I got ahead of myself.


----------



## ripley (Feb 10, 2007)

Lucky you! 


I need a secret admirer...but I want a teddy you wear!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 10, 2007)

ripley said:


> Lucky you!
> 
> 
> I need a secret admirer...but I want a teddy you wear!



Ha ha! Yeah, me too! I collect lingerie, but I don't have ANY teddies in my collection...it's time to make a change.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 10, 2007)

ripley said:


> Goats. They were shooting at goats.



Don't think that didn't cross my mind.


----------



## ripley (Feb 10, 2007)

Aw, I hope not. I was just teasing, and wanted an excuse to use my goat picture.


(Yes, I'm that much of a dork.)


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 11, 2007)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I lied and told someone I was involved with last year that his guitar playing was pretty good, when it was, in fact, quite dreadful. Really bad. As in "Dude, my dad's got a barn, c'mon over tonight and we can jaaaaaam!" bad.




I'll bring along the juice harp.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 11, 2007)

IC that I just now realized that I've almost polished off an entire package of Double Stuf Oreos over the past few days. ME. ALONE.


----------



## supersoup (Feb 11, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> IC that I just now realized that I've almost polished off an entire package of Double Stuf Oreos over the past few days. ME. ALONE.



i'll come over and eat the rest, thanks.


----------



## mejix (Feb 11, 2007)

my public service contribution to dimensions. "Questions Couples Should Ask (Or Wish They Had) Before Marrying":


http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/17/f...em&ex=1171342800&en=cf9a16324f423f86&ei=5087






*


----------



## Tina (Feb 11, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> IC that I just now realized that I've almost polished off an entire package of Double Stuf Oreos over the past few days. ME. ALONE.



Amateur.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 11, 2007)

I confess that I've been watching clips from The Muppet Show on youtube on and off all weekend. I'm so happy. 

Some of my favorites:
Rambling Guy
Danny Boy
Drum Battle
For What It's Worth

I :smitten: Animal.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 11, 2007)

I have to say thanks for posting the Muppets link Carrie, I :wubu: the Muppets. It has been a blast watching these clips. 

I especially liked this one, because you know my love of white yappy dogs Carrie:

FooFoo


----------



## Michelle (Feb 11, 2007)

Goodness, the rendition of "Danny Boy" really cracked me up. Animal's lyrics were so deep! I love these links.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Feb 11, 2007)

LOVED the drum battle, and got all choked up watching For What It's Worth.

It occurs to me - I used to listen to the radio a lot as a kid, and the songs seemed familiar, even though I couldn't remember hearing them before. I wonder how much of that was due to the Muppets?


----------



## Carrie (Feb 11, 2007)

ValentineBBW said:


> I have to say thanks for posting the Muppets link Carrie, I :wubu: the Muppets. It has been a blast watching these clips.
> 
> I especially liked this one, because you know my love of white yappy dogs Carrie:
> 
> FooFoo



Ahhhhhhhh!!!! Foofy little yappy white dogs!


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 12, 2007)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I've been watching clips from The Muppet Show on youtube on and off all weekend. I'm so happy.
> 
> Some of my favorites:
> Rambling Guy
> ...



Those were some cool links.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 12, 2007)

I was a tad pissed off and a smidge embarrassed last night when my friend Lindsey and I went out for sushi. I wanted to go to a cheap place with those little plates that go around on room. But Linds was against it. So we went to a new place that still is kinda getting all the kinks out. But we ordered our food and I guess we were ordering whole rolls of the sushi. I was fine with that because I was damn hungry and love sushi. But the owner came back after we placed our order with our sheet of marked foods. He said, " I think you ordered way too much food." Linds and I just sat there looking at each other. Kinda in a what the fuck did you just tell us? So Linds not being secure as a plus size girl decided to cut down half her order. I stayed on mine. A cali roll, a New Hampshire roll, a Texas roll, and I cant remember the last one. But it was backed. Now granted I ordered a shit load of food, but I didn't want some little man to tell me how much I can order. SO I took it like a pro.  Damn it was good. (After that we even went for cake at Papa Hydens) Ohhhhh damn that was delish.


----------



## supersoup (Feb 12, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I was a tad pissed off and a smidge embarrassed last night when my friend Lindsey and I went out for sushi. I wanted to go to a cheap place with those little plates that go around on room. But Linds was against it. So we went to a new place that still is kinda getting all the kinks out. But we ordered our food and I guess we were ordering whole rolls of the sushi. I was fine with that because I was damn hungry and love sushi. But the owner came back after we placed our order with our sheet of marked foods. He said, " I think you ordered way too much food." Linds and I just sat there looking at each other. Kinda in a what the fuck did you just tell us? So Linds not being secure as a plus size girl decided to cut down half her order. I stayed on mine. A cali roll, a New Hampshire roll, a Texas roll, and I cant remember the last one. But it was backed. Now granted I ordered a shit load of food, but I didn't want some little man to tell me how much I can order. SO I took it like a pro.  Damn it was good. (After that we even went for cake at Papa Hydens) Ohhhhh damn that was delish.



i've always wanted to try sushi, and i believe you just inspired me to do so!!


----------



## marlowegarp (Feb 12, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> [PHYSICS GEEK JOKE]
> Your friend Dr. Schrodinger isn't helping you with this, is he?
> [/PHYSICS GEEK JOKE]



Heh. Schrodinger. Cat. Schnaarf. I get it.


----------



## calauria (Feb 12, 2007)

I confess that I'm being just soooooooo wrong, today!!! LOL!!!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 12, 2007)

Man, I friggin' LOVE the show American Muscle Car.:wubu: :kiss2:


----------



## James (Feb 12, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I was a tad pissed off and a smidge embarrassed last night when my friend Lindsey and I went out for sushi. I wanted to go to a cheap place with those little plates that go around on room. But Linds was against it. So we went to a new place that still is kinda getting all the kinks out. But we ordered our food and I guess we were ordering whole rolls of the sushi. I was fine with that because I was damn hungry and love sushi. But the owner came back after we placed our order with our sheet of marked foods. He said, " I think you ordered way too much food." Linds and I just sat there looking at each other. Kinda in a what the fuck did you just tell us? So Linds not being secure as a plus size girl decided to cut down half her order. I stayed on mine. A cali roll, a New Hampshire roll, a Texas roll, and I cant remember the last one. But it was backed. Now granted I ordered a shit load of food, but I didn't want some little man to tell me how much I can order. SO I took it like a pro.  Damn it was good. (After that we even went for cake at Papa Hydens) Ohhhhh damn that was delish.



ack... this is so repworthy but its not letting me!


----------



## Carrie (Feb 12, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I was a tad pissed off and a smidge embarrassed last night when my friend Lindsey and I went out for sushi. I wanted to go to a cheap place with those little plates that go around on room. But Linds was against it. So we went to a new place that still is kinda getting all the kinks out. But we ordered our food and I guess we were ordering whole rolls of the sushi. I was fine with that because I was damn hungry and love sushi. But the owner came back after we placed our order with our sheet of marked foods. He said, " I think you ordered way too much food." Linds and I just sat there looking at each other. Kinda in a what the fuck did you just tell us? So Linds not being secure as a plus size girl decided to cut down half her order. I stayed on mine. A cali roll, a New Hampshire roll, a Texas roll, and I cant remember the last one. But it was backed. Now granted I ordered a shit load of food, but I didn't want some little man to tell me how much I can order. SO I took it like a pro.  Damn it was good. (After that we even went for cake at Papa Hydens) Ohhhhh damn that was delish.



Too funny, Sasha, good for you!  This story reminded me of the time my ex-hubby and I were at a diner-type restaurant in Colorado, and eyeing the different kinds of pie slices they had displayed in their glass dessert cabinet. We each ordered two slices each (and this wasn't after a meal, we just wanted a snack), and the waitress gawked at us with such unabashed horror at our pigginess that we were forced, _*forced*_, to order another slice or two apiece (just to make sure she had a really good story to tell her friends).


----------



## ripley (Feb 12, 2007)

<Carrie turns on half the board. Sound of zippers going down.>


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 12, 2007)

IC that it's a difficult decision and I just *can't friggin' decide*.

Should I watch _Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon_, or _The Thing_?


----------



## Carrie (Feb 12, 2007)

ripley said:


> <Carrie turns on half the board. Sound of zippers going down.>



I aim to please. :batting:


----------



## Mini (Feb 12, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> IC that it's a difficult decision and I just *can't friggin' decide*.
> 
> Should I watch _Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon_, or _The Thing_?



The Thing. 

Also, this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyGyIb1rMwg


----------



## Carrie (Feb 12, 2007)

Mini said:


> The Thing.



What he said.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Feb 12, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> IC that it's a difficult decision and I just *can't friggin' decide*.
> 
> Should I watch _Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon_, or _The Thing_?



The Thing.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 12, 2007)

So, I'm the meanest teacher ever. I canceled the kid's Valentine's party for Wednesday because of their behavior last week. I'm tired of giving speeches. They aren't happy about it..but had a much better day today.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 12, 2007)

80's it is!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 12, 2007)

marlowegarp said:


> Heh. Schrodinger. Cat. Schnaarf. I get it.


Schrodinger, cat, AND a box. The box is key.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Feb 12, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I was a tad pissed off and a smidge embarrassed last night when my friend Lindsey and I went out for sushi. I wanted to go to a cheap place with those little plates that go around on room. But Linds was against it. So we went to a new place that still is kinda getting all the kinks out. But we ordered our food and I guess we were ordering whole rolls of the sushi. I was fine with that because I was damn hungry and love sushi. But the owner came back after we placed our order with our sheet of marked foods. He said, " I think you ordered way too much food." Linds and I just sat there looking at each other. Kinda in a what the fuck did you just tell us? So Linds not being secure as a plus size girl decided to cut down half her order. I stayed on mine. A cali roll, a New Hampshire roll, a Texas roll, and I cant remember the last one. But it was backed. Now granted I ordered a shit load of food, but I didn't want some little man to tell me how much I can order. SO I took it like a pro.  Damn it was good. (After that we even went for cake at Papa Hydens) Ohhhhh damn that was delish.




HA! I repped you, but it sent before I was finished typing.
You got rep for reminding me of Papa Haydn's.... that wonderful place. Aaaah, the two best things I have had there were... Autumn Meringue (moan)and a wonderful Eggs Benedict....

Oh, God, I need to go back to Oregon.

Does Portland still have Rimsky Korsakoffee in the same neighborhood as Papa H's, with that trick table for newcomers (to the delight of the regulars)?


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 12, 2007)

So guess who's sleeping with his light on and his door closed (and propped shut) tonight?


----------



## Mini (Feb 12, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> So guess who's sleeping with his light on and his door closed (and propped shut) tonight?



A gigantic pussy named Kevin?


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 12, 2007)

Mini said:


> A gigantic pussy named Kevin?



Goddamn right!


----------



## ripley (Feb 12, 2007)

From _The Thing_?


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 13, 2007)

ripley said:


> From _The Thing_?



Yeah. It's always scared the hell out of me, ever since I was a kid. It's the whole thing about being utterly unable to trust those around you.


----------



## ripley (Feb 13, 2007)

I really like that movie, but it's never bothered me that badly. 



The real question is...maybe it's in you, and you just don't know yet.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 13, 2007)

ripley said:


> The real question is...maybe it's in you, and you just don't know yet.



Not likely. The fact that it assimilates the cells at a fairly rapid pace means that it'd be highly unlikely that there would be one inside a person without them knowing. If contact with the organism had contaminated someone- a process that's apparently fairly painful and would require privacy and a decent amount of time- then the chances of you not knowing are almost unimaginable.

ETA: More info from a _Thing_ fansite.



> A Thing is no longer the person that was being imitated. That person is dead, and an alien imposter is in its place. So, there is no longer awareness coming from the human that once was for it to know or not know.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 13, 2007)

So, it's not about the big orange guy from the Fantastic Four?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 13, 2007)

IC that I just emailed my professor my midterm...and I am getting ready for a great nights rest.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 13, 2007)

Yay! Sleep well!


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 13, 2007)

I confess that I was looking at a movie: "Return To Oz" (1985) video clips on youtube and figured out that the little girl actress ... later became the actress for the movie: "The Craft." (1995) 

I thought that was pretty cool!

View attachment name_fairuza_balk_2.jpg


View attachment fbcraft1363ag.jpg


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 13, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> I confess that I was looking at a movie: "Return To Oz" (1985) video clips on youtube and figured out that the little girl actress ... later became the actress for the movie: "The Craft." (1995)
> 
> I thought that was pretty cool!
> 
> ...




Oh Fairuza........I want you so bad...always have.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 13, 2007)

Today we will look at the basic techniques employed by successful writers.



example one:


Carrie said:


> This story reminded me of the time my ex-hubby and I were at a diner-type restaurant in Colorado, and eyeing the different kinds of pie slices they had displayed in their glass dessert cabinet. We each ordered two slices each (and this wasn't after a meal, we just wanted a snack), and the waitress gawked at us with such unabashed horror at our pigginess that we were forced, _*forced*_, to order another slice or two apiece (just to make sure she had a really good story to tell her friends).



*Know your subject matter.*






example two:


ripley said:


> <Carrie turns on half the board. Sound of zippers going down.>



*Know your audience.*


.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2007)

example three:


FreeThinker said:


> Today we will look at the basic techniques employed by successful writers.
> 
> example one:
> 
> ...


*Keep your focus on what's important.*


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 13, 2007)

IC that I just finished washing my linens and they smell good enough to eat! LOL


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 14, 2007)

For my friend, who's hurting today





(((((((((((you))))))))))))


----------



## TearInYourHand (Feb 14, 2007)

IC that I told my bf that not doing anything for V-day was no big deal, because we are both in school with an exam in 2 days, but now that he REALLY didn't do anything for me, I'm sad 

AHHHHH i even annoy myself right now. It's OK, I bought myself a choco covered strawberry and I'm having a glass of wine.


----------



## Mini (Feb 14, 2007)

Ever get pissed about something that is completely and totally your own fucking fault? That's me at the moment. D'oh. >_<


----------



## TearInYourHand (Feb 14, 2007)

TearInYourHand said:


> IC that I told my bf that not doing anything for V-day was no big deal, because we are both in school with an exam in 2 days, but now that he REALLY didn't do anything for me, I'm sad
> 
> AHHHHH i even annoy myself right now. It's OK, I bought myself a choco covered strawberry and I'm having a glass of wine.



i just got flowers he sent. the bastid.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 15, 2007)

I confess it just seems like perfume on poop.


----------



## supersoup (Feb 15, 2007)

eff you grey's anatomy. i don't even normally watch this show, but it's all that's on...good googly moogly i'm bawling like an idiot!!!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Feb 16, 2007)

supersoup said:


> eff you grey's anatomy. i don't even normally watch this show, but it's all that's on...good googly moogly i'm bawling like an idiot!!!



And they are dragging it into a third episode! I can't stand it. But I will watch next week without fail.

BTW ,Izzie's comment about George getting married was a mistake came from left field. Didn't see it coming at all. Does she have feelings for him?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 16, 2007)

IC that I am so glad it's Friday! It's been a long week.


----------



## calauria (Feb 16, 2007)

After working here, I don't want another office job. I want my next position to be a whole lot more active. I feel so unfulfilled in my current position!!! 

Got only 2 more weeks to go, though!!!


----------



## This1Yankee (Feb 16, 2007)

Guy issues.

I have them.

I went on a second date last night, met his friends, then he came back to my place and we made out and pretended to watch a movie. (was a v. good girl, no hanky panky or anything over PG behavior). Yet I am now almost completely disinterested. WHY? WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME? It's almost laughable, except that this is a nice, decent, cute guy...I should be swooning. And instead, I'm just...dull. It's really really frustrating, because this is the THIRD time in the past 4 months that this has happened. I don't dislike him, but I'm not jumping up and down for joy and counting the minutes until I see him again...which is how I WANT to feel. 

:doh:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 16, 2007)

I've posted 20 pictures of _shoes_ in the last 15 hours. 

*Twenty*. 

Shoes.

I don't have a problem. I don't have a problem. I don't have a problem. I don't have a problem. I don't have a problem. I don't have a problem. I don't have a problem. I don't have a problem. I don't have a problem. I don't have a problem. I don't have a problem. I don't have a problem. I don't have a problem. I don't have a problem. I don't have a problem. I don't have a problem. I don't have a problem. I don't have a problem. I don't have a problem. I don't have a problem. I don't have a problem. I don't have a problem. I don't have a problem. I don't have a problem.


----------



## Tina (Feb 16, 2007)

What happens in two weeks?


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm really really excited about this one. Handsome, brilliant, sexy, kind, compassionate, perverted just how I like em...and oh..that hair, that beautiful hair.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 16, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> And they are dragging it into a third episode! I can't stand it. But I will watch next week without fail.
> 
> BTW ,Izzie's comment about George getting married was a mistake came from left field. Didn't see it coming at all. Does she have feelings for him?



Maybe..I was screaming at my television last night...NO NO NO..lol

I hate..hate HATE multiple episodes...it pisses me off to no end..lol


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 16, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> BTW ,Izzie's comment about George getting married was a mistake came from left field. Didn't see it coming at all. Does she have feelings for him?



Oh she's made it pretty clear from the get-go that she thought it was a mistake, just hasn't used those words... last week she told him how his room was there, ready and waiting for him to move back into - he told her she was incredibly condescending.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 16, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> I'm really really excited about this one. Handsome, brilliant, sexy, kind, compassionate, perverted just how I like em...and oh..that hair, that beautiful hair.



Thanks, babe. :blush:


----------



## Ash (Feb 17, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Oh she's made it pretty clear from the get-go that she thought it was a mistake, just hasn't used those words... last week she told him how his room was there, ready and waiting for him to move back into - he told her she was incredibly condescending.



She should get over it. I <3 Callie. 



Actually, I recently realized that the girl who plays Callie, Sara Ramirez, was in Spamalot, and I totally met her. 

I'm officially the coolest girl at work.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 17, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> Guy issues.
> 
> I have them.
> 
> ...


Maybe you have yourself guarded, which isn't always the worst thing in the world. Taking time when first dating someone isn't a bad thing. It really helps you enjoy the person and appreciate them more. Jumping into relationships and getting over excited after a few dates can lead to disappointment from expectations. Maybe you guys should try a day date. Go for a walk to a park or an art gallery. Just spend time alone together. If the same limited interest lingers maybe its really just not there. If anything at least maybe a nice friendship.


----------



## ripley (Feb 17, 2007)

I confess I am grouchy tonight.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 17, 2007)

IC.... I dont like it when people say they will call and dont end up calling. Then when you ask them why they didn't call, they act like its no big deal. Grrrr.


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 17, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> IC.... I dont like it when people say they will call and dont end up calling. Then when you ask them why they didn't call, they act like its no big deal. Grrrr.



I have a friend that does this ALL the time... and it will be a call about plans for the evening or something!! UGH!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 17, 2007)

Post of the day


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 17, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Post of the day



Good call.
_
Dammit for leading me into Hyde Park! lol_


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 17, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Good call.
> _
> Dammit for leading me into Hyde Park! lol_



Ha..sorry! I don't go there often..but glad I went for that one.


----------



## supersoup (Feb 17, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Post of the day



ginnylinn is beautiful and intelligent, i'm glad she posted that.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 17, 2007)

Awww, thanks, guys.  You're making me blush. 

My confession? I'm officially smitten. This NYC weekend has interesting potential.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 17, 2007)

My confession..I started a fire with an electric burner.


Beat that..LOL


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 17, 2007)

I confess I won't be posting pics for SYSFADD, and it makes me sad. Here's why: 

Don't get me wrong - I'm dying to (I'm an attention whore, with a ridiculously large lingerie collection) - but I'm about to graduate, and I'm quite nervous about these photos coming back to bite me somehow just as I'm starting my career. 

That worry probably stems from the fact that I once lost a volunteer job with kids because someone found my personal homepage that listed me as being a BBW. My supervisor, not knowing what BBW meant, googled it, and found porn sites. So she fussed at me and asked me to take that off the page. She was like "that reference to Big Bootied Women or whatever needs to come off your page. What if the girls google it to see what it means? They'll only find porn!" I told her it was like saying "blonde." If they google THAT, all they'll get is porn, too. But that didn't matter to her. I figure if employers can be that stupid over the acronym BBW, I can't even imagine how stupid they could be over a scantily-clad photo of me.


----------



## ripley (Feb 17, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I confess I won't be posting pics for SYSFADD, and it makes me sad. Here's why:
> 
> Don't get me wrong - I'm dying to (I'm an attention whore, with a ridiculously large lingerie collection) - but I'm about to graduate, and I'm quite nervous about these photos coming back to bite me somehow just as I'm starting my career.
> 
> That worry probably stems from the fact that I once lost a volunteer job with kids because someone found my personal homepage that listed me as being a BBW. My supervisor, not knowing what BBW meant, googled it, and found porn sites. So she fussed at me and asked me to take that off the page. She was like "that reference to Big Bootied Women or whatever needs to come off your page. What if the girls google it to see what it means? They'll only find porn!" I told her it was like saying "blonde." If they google THAT, all they'll get is porn, too. But that didn't matter to her. I figure if employers can be that stupid over the acronym BBW, I can't even imagine how stupid they could be over a scantily-clad photo of me.



I always crop my head off. I know it may look funny, but it makes me feel better...I worry about seeing myself (or someone else seeing me) on one of those fat-bashing sites. 

Not that I'm trying to get you to post scantily clad pics (I'm not posting this time either) but just to say I know where you're coming from. 

Also...I thought "BBW" had kinda entered the mainstream...guess not, lol.


----------



## herin (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh BBMe, that's horrible! But I agree in your situation I would do the same. Hugggs!!


IC that I am watching the south park movie for the bajilliondyith time


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 17, 2007)

Alright boys..listen up. I've been looking at profiles on various dating sites tonight and I came across this statement from a guy in Tulsa Oklahoma:

Maybe go play pool, or just go for a walk by the ocean.

We live in OKLAHOMA. Where the crap is the closest ocean? Don't put something on a profile you think we want to hear..I mean come on..unless you are rich and you are going to fly us to an ocean..be realistic.


Sheesh


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 17, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Alright boys..listen up. I've been looking at profiles on various dating sites tonight and I came across this statement from a guy in Tulsa Oklahoma:
> 
> Maybe go play pool, or just go for a walk by the ocean.
> 
> ...



ROFL

I confess, I read this 5 minutes ago and am still laughing.

I confess, I've been to Eskimo Joes for some killer cheese fries, but I've never had the privilege of walking Oklahama's beautiful shoreline.

I think Oklahoma puts the "0" in 0cean.


----------



## ripley (Feb 18, 2007)

So...I read this series of dog themed mysteries. 

Got the latest out of the library, and it is pissing me off!  It is so anti-fat... just amazingly cruel and ridiculous. She talks about how huge this lady is, and how when she comes to dinner the main character serves low-cal low-fat stuff because she can't bring herself to contribute to the "disfigurement" of the fat person. She's (get this) almost TWO HUNDRED POUNDS. Gasp! The horror! Run away, save yourself!

So here it is...Susan Conant, your books weren't all that great to begin with. Fat people are an enormous demographic, and I hope they all, like me, never touch one of your books again.


----------



## Tina (Feb 18, 2007)

I think I'd have to go write a negative review of it at Amazon, were I you.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 18, 2007)

ripley said:


> So...I read this series of dog themed mysteries.
> 
> Got the latest out of the library, and it is pissing me off!  It is so anti-fat... just amazingly cruel and ridiculous. She talks about how huge this lady is, and how when she comes to dinner the main character serves low-cal low-fat stuff because she can't bring herself to contribute to the "disfigurement" of the fat person. She's (get this) almost TWO HUNDRED POUNDS. Gasp! The horror! Run away, save yourself!
> 
> So here it is...Susan Conant, your books weren't all that great to begin with. Fat people are an enormous demographic, and I hope they all, like me, never touch one of your books again.


200 lbs, you say? Huge? How tall is she? 4 feet? :doh:


----------



## ripley (Feb 18, 2007)

Tina said:


> I think I'd have to go write a negative review of it at Amazon, were I you.



Brilliant! I will do that tomorrow. Thanks for the suggestion, Tina.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Feb 18, 2007)

IC that its the today begins the Chinese Year of the Pig. Eat up!


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 18, 2007)

IC that I would take advantage of this year of the pig by pigging out..but that would be like saying that I'll take advantage of money by spending it.

So, I'll be celebrating this year of the pig by......eating as I normally do.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 18, 2007)

I would think that the chinese year of the piggy would apply if you were a) chinese, or b) ate chinese food on a regular basis, or c) you ate like a pig.

Which means, imo, I'm in big trouble.


----------



## saucywench (Feb 18, 2007)

Isn't this cute?  
View attachment lunarnewyear07g.gif


----------



## Tina (Feb 18, 2007)

Google always has cute graphics for each special day. Cute piggies.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 18, 2007)

I confess that I really really enjoyed the double chin thread.


----------



## rainyday (Feb 18, 2007)

I like to play solitaire on my cell phone at night when I'm laying in bed trying to fall asleep. I also tend to sleep with my hands tucked just inside the waist of my underwear. This morning when I woke up I couldn't find my cell phone, so I called it. I could hear it ringing and looked all over around the bed, but couldn't figure out which spot it was in. Finally I looked down, saw a blue light through my undies and realized I was ringing my pants. :blush: You knew that was coming, didn't you?


Of all the times not to have vibrate on.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 18, 2007)

rainyday said:


> I like to play solitaire on my cell phone at night when I'm laying in bed trying to fall asleep. I also tend to sleep with my hands tucked just inside the waist of my undies. This morning when I woke up I couldn't find my cell phone, so I called it. I could hear it ringing and looked all over around the bed, but couldn't figure out which spot it was in. Finally I looked down, saw a blue light through my undies and realized I was ringing my pants. :blush: You knew that was coming, didn't you?
> 
> 
> Of all the times not to have vibrate on.



Dammit..I wanted to rep this post..I lost a pen and 10 dollars in a similar fashion once..lol

Damn fat rolls sometimes


----------



## rainyday (Feb 18, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Dammit..I wanted to rep this post..I lost a pen and 10 dollars in a similar fashion once..lol
> 
> Damn fat rolls sometimes



Heh. It wasn't even in a roll this time--just sitting at my hip at the leg elastic. I have lost a shower curtain hook in a leg roll before though. Don't ask.


----------



## supersoup (Feb 18, 2007)

rainyday said:


> I like to play solitaire on my cell phone at night when I'm laying in bed trying to fall asleep. I also tend to sleep with my hands tucked just inside the waist of my underwear. This morning when I woke up I couldn't find my cell phone, so I called it. I could hear it ringing and looked all over around the bed, but couldn't figure out which spot it was in. Finally I looked down, saw a blue light through my undies and realized I was ringing my undies. :blush: You knew that was coming, didn't you?
> 
> 
> Of all the times not to have vibrate on.



haha, lovely story!! i've done something very similar quite a few times!


----------



## elle camino (Feb 18, 2007)

that reminds me of this friend i had in high school.
she was a really, painfully sterotypical hippie stoner chick, sweet as could be but very airheaded and stoney and...you know. hippie. 
so me, her, and a couple of our other friends were over at her house after school one day, we're all reasonably high, playing cards, kicking it. she gets up to go to the bathroom and a few seconds later we hear her exclaim 'HAHAHA NO _WAY_'. a few seconds later she walks back into the living room and stands there with her hand held out, and a small object resting on her palm.
her: "guys."

us: "yeah shena?"

her: "i found _weed_. in my _underwear_."

us: "AAAHAHAHAHA WHAT?!?"

her: "hahahaha i KNOW!"

*long, contemplative pause*

her and us, in unison: "well let's smoke it already."


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 18, 2007)

I used to put money in my bra and when I'd take it off at night, the money would always fall out, since I'd forgotten it. Never did help when my ex-husband saw it happen and quizzed me about my activities of the day.


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 18, 2007)

IC Voldemort is pretty hardcore.


----------



## supersoup (Feb 18, 2007)

my best friend's coming over, we're gonna order pizza and watch her ghost hunter dvds. life is okay. :wubu:


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 18, 2007)

supersoup said:


> my best friend's coming over, we're gonna order pizza and watch her ghost hunter dvds. life is okay. :wubu:



You starting to feel better?


----------



## supersoup (Feb 18, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> You starting to feel better?



yes ma'am!!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 18, 2007)

Finally, I was able to watch United 93. It took quite a few tissues to get through it, but I'm glad I saw it, and I thought it was well done. It surprised me with how much extra information it provided, and by alerting me to how much I'd forgotten from that day. 

What got me, however ("got", meaning - turned me into a puddle of tears) is the documentary on the disc about the actual families. I could go no further than the home video of the grandmother who died on the plane.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 19, 2007)

IC I just spent over 100 dollars on food at the store, and STILL stopped for a fast food dinner on my way home  haha. My god this addiction to fast food will be missed as I am giving up fast food for lent. Its something I get ALL the time and figured it will be hard. SO it's a good one to choose.


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 19, 2007)

IC that I just played WoW for 8 hours (at least) and that I have a midterm tomorrow.


----------



## James (Feb 19, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> IC I just spent over 100 dollars on food at the store, and STILL stopped for a fast food dinner on my way home  haha. My god this addiction to fast food will be missed as I am giving up fast food for lent. Its something I get ALL the time and figured it will be hard. SO it's a good one to choose.



Props Sasha...I'd rep you if it werent for SYSFADD taking up all my rep!

U have my full respect on this !


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 19, 2007)

It's 3:51 a.m. and I'm still working on the powerpoint for my presentation at tomorrow noon. Oh wait, that's noon TODAY. And I still have a 60 page paper to edit.

I procrastinated--it's my own damn fault. But I'm sooooo sick of doing this!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 19, 2007)

I confess that clearly I am the only person in the whole world who has to go to work today and it is unjust, I tell you, UNJUST. I get a comp day some other time, yes? Or perhaps a free day from life to take as I wish? No? Yes? Fug!


----------



## Shala (Feb 19, 2007)

I confess I probably should not have done double shots from the shot girl yesterday on Bourbon......twice in a row.


----------



## Shala (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh....and I confess I may have many more confessions after Mardi Gras is over.


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 19, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> IC that I just played WoW for 8 hours (at least) and that I have a midterm tomorrow.



Other than two less than 6 hour sleeping breaks, and a couple hour trip to Car_X for daughter's car, wife and daughter have been playing NWN since Friday night.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 19, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I confess that clearly I am the only person in the whole world who has to go to work today and it is unjust, I tell you, UNJUST. I get a comp day some other time, yes? Or perhaps a free day from life to take as I wish? No? Yes? Fug!



I went in today, got yelled at by my boss for being ten minutes late (not my fault she was fucking around when I got in at 8- right on time). Then I get yelled at because she's busy fucking around again and I was rushing to deal with customers and threw my jacket on a back counter instead of in the storage room. Today was one of the worse days dealing with her... I honestly have no clue what the hell goes on in that head of hers.

So basically STOP IT! STOP WHINING!


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 19, 2007)

IC that today has been a crappy day and I just want to go to sleep. Ick.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 19, 2007)

After an already pleasant day in the life of Misty..I came home to this:

View attachment 15454


It's Japanese cherry blossom gift basket from B & B. I'm absolutely in love with the smell. It's a gift from my grandmother..I'm assuming it's a late v-day gift. I love it 


WOO HOO


----------



## Friday (Feb 19, 2007)

I got some of that for my niece for Christmas. It's delicious.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 19, 2007)

IC that the weather in Chicago was half way decent today - 40 degree temps and the sun was shining...not too bad for February.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 19, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> IC that the weather in Chicago was half way decent today - 40 degree temps and the sun was shining...not too bad for February.



We hit 70 today..it was freaking AWESOME!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 19, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> We hit 70 today..it was freaking AWESOME!



Must be nice...but it does give me hope. The days are getting longer, it's sunny out earlier...I love it!


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 19, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I confess that clearly I am the only person in the whole world who has to go to work today and it is unjust, I tell you, UNJUST. I get a comp day some other time, yes? Or perhaps a free day from life to take as I wish? No? Yes? Fug!



I am working today, still working, I always work. Extremely hard work too.  (OK, I'm taking a break of unspecified length now but soon I'll go back.)


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 19, 2007)

I confess I currently have tickets to see Justin Timberlake in March. Another over 25 activist pal and I are going. The indie rock creds are slipping away, but it's so worth it. So, so worth it.

And I haven't been to a mainstream show forever! We're splitting the difference after a monetary gift from my friend's parents for her birthday and its still $40 each...I haven't paid over $12 for a show in so long.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 19, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I currently have tickets to see Justin Timberlake in March. Another over 25 activist pal and I are going. The indie rock creds are slipping away, but it's so worth it. So, so worth it.
> 
> And I haven't been to a mainstream show forever! We're splitting the difference after a monetary gift from my friend's parents for her birthday and its still $40 each...I haven't paid over $12 for a show in so long.




Ahahahahahahahahahahaha..... 

*points and laughs*

Bahahhahahahahahahahaah

 I needed that.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 19, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I currently have tickets to see Justin Timberlake in March. Another over 25 activist pal and I are going. The indie rock creds are slipping away, but it's so worth it. So, so worth it.
> 
> And I haven't been to a mainstream show forever! We're splitting the difference after a monetary gift from my friend's parents for her birthday and its still $40 each...I haven't paid over $12 for a show in so long.



I'm so excited!


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 19, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Justin Timberlake



Pure and simple: The anti-christ.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 19, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> Pure and simple: The anti-christ.



Why can't you be happy for me like AnnMarie and Santaclear?!?!?! Look at AnnMarie giggle with glee she's so happy for me!!!!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 19, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> Pure and simple: The anti-christ.



LOL... Come on! What a great evening of dancing and absolute fun. 

"My Love" is my #1 singing-in-the-car song for 2006. 

I'm happy for you, AFG, and more than a little envious.


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 20, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Why can't you be happy for me like AnnMarie and Santaclear?!?!?! Look at AnnMarie giggle with glee she's so happy for me!!!!



Because!!! ... he is the anti-christ



ThatFatGirl said:


> "My Love" is my #1 singing-in-the-car song for 2006.



You have been influenced by the anti-christ to behave in such a disgusting manner. You shall be forgiven by the grace of Chimpi once "My Love" has been permanentally deleted from lifes existence. 

Why should I be happy for someone who is going to see some moron that STOLE MY NAME and stands for everything that I am against - worshipping non-fat-chicks. It's just so not right.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 20, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Why can't you be happy for me like AnnMarie and Santaclear?!?!?! Look at AnnMarie giggle with glee she's so happy for me!!!!




heee heee heee..... *still snickering*


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 20, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> I am working today, still working, I always work. Extremely hard work too.  (OK, I'm taking a break of unspecified length now but soon I'll go back.)



yuuuuuuuuuck, santa


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 20, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I currently have tickets to see Justin Timberlake in March. Another over 25 activist pal and I are going. The indie rock creds are slipping away, but it's so worth it. So, so worth it.
> 
> And I haven't been to a mainstream show forever! We're splitting the difference after a monetary gift from my friend's parents for her birthday and its still $40 each...I haven't paid over $12 for a show in so long.



HA ha ha ha ha- This is great. Though I did snicker a little when you mentioned Justin Timberlake, it's cool that you get to go to a show that you're so excited about.

So... then I started wondering about my favorite boy-band fellow, who redeemed himself (in my eyes, anyway) off broadway. I will probably always love Joey McIntyre. So here's the thing, I googled him, and he's doing a show in my town in March!
Ha ha ha! I shouldn't have laughed at you so quickly, eh? hee hee... I may have a similar confession soon. (I'm still deciding how I feel about his current music, though he was fantastic in _tick... tick, Boom!_.)


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 20, 2007)

I just noticed that Tina is 1 post away from 8000 posts.

:shocked:


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 20, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I currently have tickets to see Justin Timberlake in March. Another over 25 activist pal and I are going. The indie rock creds are slipping away, but it's so worth it. So, so worth it.
> 
> And I haven't been to a mainstream show forever! We're splitting the difference after a monetary gift from my friend's parents for her birthday and its still $40 each...I haven't paid over $12 for a show in so long.



My wife would be _thrilled_ to see Justin Timberlake. I hope you have a good time.


----------



## Tina (Feb 20, 2007)

Yikes! One over now. I need to quit posting!


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 20, 2007)

Tina said:


> Yikes! One over now. I need to quit posting!



TINA NOOOOOOOOO! You can't stop posting!


----------



## Tina (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, given that I mod many of the boards here, it's unlikely -- thanks, though, ooh (love that acronym -- "ooh!"  ). And also a good part of the reason why I have an embarrassingly high post count.


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 20, 2007)

rainyday said:


> I like to play solitaire on my cell phone at night when I'm laying in bed trying to fall asleep. I also tend to sleep with my hands tucked just inside the waist of my underwear. This morning when I woke up I couldn't find my cell phone, so I called it. I could hear it ringing and looked all over around the bed, but couldn't figure out which spot it was in. Finally I looked down, saw a blue light through my undies and realized I was ringing my pants. :blush: You knew that was coming, didn't you?
> 
> 
> Of all the times not to have vibrate on.


 My daughter has been known to spend several minutes at a time looking for her phone, only to finally remember she had put it in her bra. One of these days I'll capture the look on her face when she realizes she's done it again. It's like looking for your glasses when they're on top of your head.


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 20, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I currently have tickets to see Justin Timberlake in March. Another over 25 activist pal and I are going. The indie rock creds are slipping away, but it's so worth it. So, so worth it.
> 
> And I haven't been to a mainstream show forever! We're splitting the difference after a monetary gift from my friend's parents for her birthday and its still $40 each...I haven't paid over $12 for a show in so long.



HAHA I went and saw N*Sync in high school.. 75$ a ticket! 

IT WAS SO AWESOME. I would probably go again. Superfun, pyrotechnics, moving stage, all kinds of crazy crap. It was really awesome.


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 20, 2007)

IC I'm happy that our AFG will be going to see Justin. Surely her presence there will give him lessons in how to truly bring sexy back.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2007)

Tina said:


> Yikes! One over now. I need to quit posting!


Fearing to catch up with me?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 20, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> IC I'm happy that our AFG will be going to see Justin. Surely her presence there will give him lessons in how to truly bring sexy back.



Your check is in the mail!


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 20, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I currently have tickets to see Justin Timberlake in March. Another over 25 activist pal and I are going. The indie rock creds are slipping away, but it's so worth it. So, so worth it.



IC I did not know who Justin Timberlake is.....and after visiting his site, I still don't.

Confession addendum: IC that, except for NPR, I generally stopped listening to the radio in 1992. I also haven't had cable in 10 years.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 20, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> [this part doesn't matter]



One of the best new board user names in a while.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh...I almost forgot.

IC I like pina coladas and getting caught in the rain


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 20, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> Oh...I almost forgot.
> 
> IC I like pina coladas and getting caught in the rain


BUT...are you into yoga, and do you have half-a-brain? 

Wait...we've already established braininess...so how about the yoga? Hmm?


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 20, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> BUT...are you into yoga, and do you have half-a-brain?
> 
> Wait...we've already established braininess...so how about the yoga? Hmm?



LOL.

OK. I'm not into yoga. Nor into health food (chorus 2nd time around).

BUT, I am totally into Boston. Luv the sig, JoyJoy.  

oh...and, I don't wanna talk about the "makin' love at midnight in the dunes on the cape." I live in Chicago. Indiana dunes, just south of here, well....maybe. 

IC, I've never made love on any dunes.


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 20, 2007)

I never could understand the thrill of making love on top of billions of miniscule rocks that are just searching for sweaty hiding places. I can get into the moment much easier if I'm not worried about such things. 


Glad you like the sig...Boston rules. View attachment ist2_1000130_we_salute_you.jpg


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 20, 2007)

IC that I too, think sex + sand = yukko. I am looking for a disgusted smiley but i dont see one. so this one will do:bounce:


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 20, 2007)

I confess I'm confused as to when sexy ever went away. And who elected Justin Timberlake to bring it back? AFG, please ask him the answers to these questions and report back, okay?


----------



## Donna (Feb 20, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> My daughter has been known to spend several minutes at a time looking for her phone, only to finally remember she had put it in her bra. One of these days I'll capture the look on her face when she realizes she's done it again. It's like looking for your glasses when they're on top of your head.



Great googly moogly I have done both. I went so far as to call my cell phone the other day from my desk phone only to have my chest start playing, "Surrender" (my current ring tone.)


----------



## ripley (Feb 20, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> I never could understand the thrill of making love on top of billions of miniscule rocks that are just searching for sweaty hiding places. I can get into the moment much easier if I'm not worried about such things.





kerrypop said:


> IC that I too, think sex + sand = yukko. I am looking for a disgusted smiley but i dont see one. so this one will do:bounce:



Be on top, ladies! Your knees only get sandy....he can have the sandy buttcrack.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 20, 2007)

ripley said:


> Sandy Buttcrack.



I used to listen to him when he was on a little campus station, but he really watered down his show when he sold out and went to the networks...

*pffffft*

...man...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 20, 2007)

I enjoy saying "Djibouti". 




Can you say "Djibouti"? 





Say it with me now.... *Djibouti*.


----------



## Ash (Feb 20, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> IC, I've never made love on any dunes.



IC that I read this as "I've never made love TO any dunes"

That...would be painful.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 20, 2007)

Ashley said:


> IC that I read this as "I've never made love TO any dunes"
> 
> That...would be painful.



I haven't done that either.


----------



## Tina (Feb 21, 2007)

Donnaalicious said:


> Great googly moogly I have done both. I went so far as to call my cell phone the other day from my desk phone only to have my chest start playing, "Surrender" (my current ring tone.)



Ha!! Donna, you are adorable.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 21, 2007)

Donnaalicious said:


> Great googly moogly I have done both. I went so far as to call my cell phone the other day from my desk phone only to have my chest start playing, "Surrender" (my current ring tone.)



HAH! heheheh...hilarious, Donna 

I keep everything in me bra. Keys, change, passport (sometimes). Handy.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 21, 2007)

IC that this lovely 40-degree plus, Chicago weather has my sinuses out of wack. Benadryl...two of them. I feel drowsy already...


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 21, 2007)

It's currently 74 degrees here. This does not bode well for the rest of the winter, as Mother Nature does like to tease. I wouldn't be shocked if we get hit with a toe-numbing freeze again before all is said and done. Maybe it will get rid of some of the bad-boy bugs.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 21, 2007)

ripley said:


> Be on top, ladies! Your knees only get sandy....he can have the sandy buttcrack.


"You must spread some reputation on ripley before you can be on top again."

...

Or something like that.


----------



## ripley (Feb 21, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> "You must spread some reputation on ripley before you can be on top again."
> 
> ...
> 
> Or something like that.



Spread it on thick and rub it in good.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 21, 2007)

*gets out the butter knife*


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Feb 21, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I enjoy saying "Djibouti".
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'll see your "Djibouti," and raise you a "Jordache."


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 22, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> IC that this lovely 40-degree plus, Chicago weather has my sinuses out of wack. Benadryl...two of them. I feel drowsy already...



it's supposed to be 50 today! what the hell. my sinuses can't take it either...this WAFFLING. it was 0 a week ago...


----------



## Shala (Feb 22, 2007)

We will hit 75 today. I'm turning my air conditioner on today.


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 22, 2007)

Apparently, our high for today is 81. Though, I'm sure it will feel more like 97. Stupid Florida.

Despite the heat and humidity of today, it is an absolutely gorgeous day, and I took the time to call off work because of that (... and other reasons too  ...). Now I can get stuff done!


----------



## rainyday (Feb 22, 2007)

Last night about 2am I smelled eggs cooking. Just now, I smelled bacon. I'm the only one here, haven't cooked anything on the stove in at least two days, and there's pretty much zero chance it could be drifting in from any of my neighbors.

Brain tumor? Psychosis? Hunger?


ETA: The bacon smell's been around about 10 minutes now and is consistently strong.

ETA2: It just faded after I posted that. LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

Ahem...





*BOO!





*Thanx! :bow:​


----------



## mossystate (Feb 22, 2007)

Rainy..ummmm...hmmmm..yeah...lol


ok..sometimes, when the heat comes on, things that have been recently prepared in your kitchen can come back to 'haunt' you..my sister drinks coffee(I don't)..when I go over to her place and the heat or fan comes on..sometimes I smell bacon..lol...maybe all things come back to bacon?..


----------



## mossystate (Feb 22, 2007)

I confess that some people are so self-indulgent that I want to slap duct tape on their mouths and hands..we get it..now go crawl in a hole...or lots of pretty pills.

I confess that I had a real urge to 'key' a car, this weekend...I didn't..I have never done that.. 

I confess that I can't confess what I was just about to type.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 22, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Last night about 2am I smelled eggs cooking. Just now, I smelled bacon. I'm the only one here, haven't cooked anything on the stove in at least two days, and there's pretty much zero chance it could be drifting in from any of my neighbors.
> 
> Brain tumor? Psychosis? Hunger?
> 
> ...



Could be a ghost.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 22, 2007)

The Ghost Of Pork Past..the one installment of A Christmas Carol that never saw the light of day.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 22, 2007)

mossystate said:


> I confess that I had a real urge to 'key' a car, this weekend...I didn't..I have never done that..



Just an evil suggestion. Free the air! 

Keying is damage for which you could be responsible. 

Freeing air is not hurting anything. 1. Remove valve cap on any tire, 2. Use a key or pointy object to push valve stem down, 3. Enjoy the hiss of freedom. 4. Oh, yeah, replace cap. Its not nice to steal either.


----------



## Tina (Feb 22, 2007)

Spanky, you're a real humanitarian and law-abiding citizen.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 22, 2007)

Spanky said:


> 3. Enjoy the hiss of freedom.



*snort*. 

That's _good_.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 22, 2007)

Spanky said:


> Just an evil suggestion. Free the air!
> 
> Keying is damage for which you could be responsible.
> 
> Freeing air is not hurting anything. 1. Remove valve cap on any tire, 2. Use a key or pointy object to push valve stem down, 3. Enjoy the hiss of freedom. 4. Oh, yeah, replace cap. Its not nice to steal either.



But..but..but...keying can take place in a much more covert manner..."oh, look, my arm is hanging down and nearly hidden by this coat..oh, what's this?"

and let's face it..keying would be more satisfying..heh


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 22, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Last night about 2am I smelled eggs cooking. Just now, I smelled bacon. I'm the only one here, haven't cooked anything on the stove in at least two days, and there's pretty much zero chance it could be drifting in from any of my neighbors.
> Brain tumor? Psychosis? Hunger?
> ETA: The bacon smell's been around about 10 minutes now and is consistently strong.
> ETA2: It just faded after I posted that. LOL



It was me, Rainy. We're done now. The eggs and bacon were good. Thanks. :eat2:


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 22, 2007)

ripley said:


> Spread it on thick and rub it in good.



*_You must slather Ripley with butter before giving her rep again_*


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 22, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Last night about 2am I smelled eggs cooking. Just now, I smelled bacon. I'm the only one here, haven't cooked anything on the stove in at least two days, and there's pretty much zero chance it could be drifting in from any of my neighbors.
> 
> Brain tumor? Psychosis? Hunger?
> 
> ...



The other night..I popped a dvd into the dvd player..never turned the tv on or anything..Went to the restroom and heard the movie start as I was on the toliet.


Yeah..I about crapped


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> The other night..I popped a dvd into the dvd player..never turned the tv on or anything..Went to the restroom and heard the movie start as I was on the toliet.
> 
> 
> Yeah..I about crapped


Did you know that some DVD players are able to start the TV? And start automatically if a disc is inserted?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 22, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Did you know that some DVD players are able to start the TV? And start automatically if a disc is inserted?



I've done that plenty of times without the tv turning on..lol..this is the first time it's happened.


----------



## Donna (Feb 22, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> The other night..I popped a dvd into the dvd player..never turned the tv on or anything..Went to the restroom and heard the movie start as I was on the toliet.
> 
> 
> Yeah..I about crapped



Well at least you were in the right place....

Oh come on, groan all you want. You had to know some poor schmuck was gonna say it, might as well be ME!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 22, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Last night about 2am I smelled eggs cooking. Just now, I smelled bacon. I'm the only one here, haven't cooked anything on the stove in at least two days, and there's pretty much zero chance it could be drifting in from any of my neighbors.
> 
> Brain tumor? Psychosis? Hunger?
> 
> ...


 
Awww Rainy it is just your house talking to you, when you smell toast and coffee, I would say the meal is complete


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 22, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> The other night..I popped a dvd into the dvd player..never turned the tv on or anything..Went to the restroom and heard the movie start as I was on the toliet.
> 
> 
> Yeah..I about crapped



AHH OMG. I would FREAK OUT. I'm still leary of TV's since I watched the ring a while back. 

*shudder*


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 22, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> AHH OMG. I would FREAK OUT. I'm still leary of TV's since I watched the ring a while back.
> 
> *shudder*



OH GAWD I know what you're saying. I have been scarred by that movie.
...and Ring 2, Ringu, The Grudge, Saw, Saw 2, Saw 3, etc etc etc...
nevermind how many times I've watched them of my own accord...
*sympathetic shudder*

I had a couple evil college roommates that enjoyed TV tricks in the dead of night. Everything you can imagine? Yes. Yes they did.


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 22, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> OH GAWD I know what you're saying. I have been scarred by that movie.
> ...and Ring 2, Ringu, The Grudge, Saw, Saw 2, Saw 3, etc etc etc...
> nevermind how many times I've watched them of my own accord...
> *sympathetic shudder*
> ...



WHAT??!?!??!?!

THAT IS HORRIBLE. really. like, to the point of emotional abuse... lol. gross. 

Also, I LOVE saw, saw 2, 3... FABULOUS. I don't get that scared, just grossed out to the max. BUT I also kind of think its funny. I realized as I was making mac and cheese the other day that if you stir up the finished mac and cheese it makes the noise that sounds like bloody skin gross tissue being moved around. lol try it. I laughed because I had watched saw 3 the night before, and we were talking about the gross sounds when they opened his head. lolol 

enough.


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 22, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> WHAT??!?!??!?!
> 
> THAT IS HORRIBLE. really. like, to the point of emotional abuse... lol. gross.
> 
> ...



Oh the sounds! Yeah, Saw 3 not so bad except for the kidnapping paranoia afterwards... the sounds of the surgery were squirm-inspiring yet comical. The sounds of that video in The Ring (and worse yet, Ringu) just make me hide every limb under the covers at night.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 22, 2007)

Grey's wasn't my favorite tonight. But I managed to survive it without crying myself to a headache..


Well of course I cried..lol


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I've done that plenty of times without the tv turning on..lol..this is the first time it's happened.


OK.





In this case, you're officially allowed to be somewhat scared.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> WHAT??!?!??!?!
> 
> THAT IS HORRIBLE. really. like, to the point of emotional abuse... lol. gross.
> 
> ...


Well, perhaps they just used mac and cheese to dub that scene... 
Those guys dubbing movies' sounds often use really hilarious things for ther job.


----------



## rainyday (Feb 22, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> Awww Rainy it is just your house talking to you, when you smell toast and coffee, I would say the meal is complete


In that case I'll put in an order for French toast, as well.


----------



## jamie (Feb 22, 2007)

Today we test drove one of the new 07 Mini Coopers. They are not really my dream car, but my boyfriend was so thrilled and happy by it, I got excited too. We were whipping around curves and flying down hills...and for the first time I could see why people get so crazy over cars.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm addicted to the 'new posts' button, but I really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, _really_, _*really*_, *really *wish it was customizable to remove certain boards. :huh: :shocked: :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I'm addicted to the 'new posts' button, but I really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, _really_, _*really*_, *really *wish it was customizable to remove certain boards. :huh: :shocked: :doh:


There is a "New Posts" button?:huh:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 23, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> There is a "New Posts" button?:huh:



Yup - see at the top of the page? Click that and it will give you all the posts made since your last visit. Much faster and easier than reading board-by-board (imo). You can also "Mark Forums Read" under _Quick Links_ so that you only get the new posts, and don't have several pages of old stuff to wade through. 

View attachment new posts.JPG


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 23, 2007)

I mark individual boards read so they're gone from the new posts list.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 23, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I mark individual boards read so they're gone from the new posts list.


Oooh - that might be the solution for me! 
Yay, you!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 23, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Oooh - that might be the solution for me!
> Yay, you!



hey....bonne idee


----------



## supersoup (Feb 24, 2007)

i can't stop watching this video of jennifer holiday singing that 'i'm tellin you...' song from dreamgirls on youtube. oy. amaaaaaaaaaaazing.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Yup - see at the top of the page? Click that and it will give you all the posts made since your last visit. Much faster and easier than reading board-by-board (imo). You can also "Mark Forums Read" under _Quick Links_ so that you only get the new posts, and don't have several pages of old stuff to wade through.


Funny. Somehow I'm able to live without that button...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 24, 2007)

During my late afternoon nap today, I had a dream.... within which I delightedly re-introduced myself to friends and family as: 

*Samantha 2.0 - Godiva Edition*

:huh: 



I have no information as to whether this was: 




, 

~or~




this version I meant.... 

but I have my suspicions.


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 25, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Last night about 2am I smelled eggs cooking. Just now, I smelled bacon. I'm the only one here, haven't cooked anything on the stove in at least two days, and there's pretty much zero chance it could be drifting in from any of my neighbors.
> 
> Brain tumor? Psychosis? Hunger?
> 
> ...



Down wind from a restaurant? Or the neighbor's range hood vent?


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 25, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> The other night..I popped a dvd into the dvd player..never turned the tv on or anything..Went to the restroom and heard the movie start as I was on the toliet.
> 
> 
> Yeah..I about crapped



I had a somewhat similar experience last year when we got our new TV. Turned it off and headed for the stairs to go up to bed...one or two steps, and the TV comes on all it's own. Go back, turn it off, start to walk away, and on it comes. Finally it dawned on me what it was. We have a computer hooked to the TV. When ever the TV detects a signal from the computer it automatically turns itself on. It also works the other way around...if the computer output is on-screen, shut down the computer, and the TV turns itself off a few seconds later.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 25, 2007)

IC that I don't normally go out drinking to get extremely drunk. For many reasons, but last night was my girls bday party with cheap drinks, good tunes and old friends. Plus Jay was nice enough to be my DD since he gave up drinking for lent. So I drank the night away and was soooo very drunk. I had so much fun. Got lots of pictures, a lot of them having something to do with drinks in my boobs or my boobs getting motor boated. I even did some drunk dialing to some Dims friends over at the NYC get together (Yankee, Eightyseven... what did we talk about on the phone?)  It was a great time, till it was time to go. I could barely walk by the time Jay got me to my house. I got in my room... layed on the bed and passed out. Now.... Im awake... with a bad ass hangover. It hits me the moment when I wake up the day after, oh yeah, thats why I don't drink like that ever. 

Big thanks to Mr. JayWestCoast for being my DD and taking care of my drunk ass. Even if he kept tapping the breaks in the car to make me sick a few times.


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 25, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> IC that I don't normally go out drinking to get extremely drunk. For many reasons, but last night was my girls bday party with cheap drinks, good tunes and old friends. Plus Jay was nice enough to be my DD since he gave up drinking for lent. So I drank the night away and was soooo very drunk. I had so much fun. Got lots of pictures, a lot of them having something to do with drinks in my boobs or my boobs getting motor boated. I even did some drunk dialing to some Dims friends over at the NYC get together (Yankee, Eightyseven... what did we talk about on the phone?)  It was a great time, till it was time to go. I could barely walk by the time Jay got me to my house. I got in my room... layed on the bed and passed out. Now.... Im awake... with a bad ass hangover. It hits me the moment when I wake up the day after, oh yeah, thats why I don't drink like that ever.
> 
> Big thanks to Mr. JayWestCoast for being my DD and taking care of my drunk ass. Even if he kept tapping the breaks in the car to make me sick a few times.




Soooo... I want to go drinking with you!! I've been in Eugene for the entirety of my drinking experience, so I want to see what Portland has to offer. We can go a little easy if you want, but that sounds super fun!! 


...oh yeah, and I hope you feel better!! (This reminds me of Stan last sunday after I rescued him from sleeping on the bathroom floor lol) Drink lots of water!!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 25, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> Soooo... I want to go drinking with you!! I've been in Eugene for the entirety of my drinking experience, so I want to see what Portland has to offer. We can go a little easy if you want, but that sounds super fun!!
> 
> 
> ...oh yeah, and I hope you feel better!! (This reminds me of Stan last sunday after I rescued him from sleeping on the bathroom floor lol) Drink lots of water!!


 
Oh yes  We will have to hit the town. Maybe I wont hit it as hard as last night, lol but we shall have a good time.  
I used to give McFaddens a bunch of shit for being a meat market and since i don't like to dance at those places I never have fun. But last night I was not caring one bit and was on the dance floor and realized Im a pretty damn good dancer. 
So if you are down for dancing I now know of a fun place  
haha Yay for stan praising the porcelain gods!


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 25, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Oh yes  We will have to hit the town. Maybe I wont hit it as hard as last night, lol but we shall have a good time.
> I used to give McFaddens a bunch of shit for being a meat market and since i don't like to dance at those places I never have fun. But last night I was not caring one bit and was on the dance floor and realized Im a pretty damn good dancer.
> So if you are down for dancing I now know of a fun place
> haha Yay for stan praising the porcelain gods!



Once I've had a drink or 2, I'm all about the dancing. In fact, I was disappointed because there was no dancing at the last place we went to.


----------



## supersoup (Feb 25, 2007)

i confess my lip ring is driving me friggin nuts today, and i'm but a few moments from taking the effing thing out.

that is all.


----------



## supersoup (Feb 25, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> Once I've had a drink or 2, I'm all about the dancing. In fact, I was disappointed because there was no dancing at the last place we went to.



listen. this is my policy, as i am a lover of the dance as well. there is dancing, wherever in the eff i want there to be dancing. find a spot and start shaking your ass cutie!!


----------



## elle camino (Feb 25, 2007)

i am so unfuckingbelieveably hungry and there is NOTHING to eat in my apartment. 
nor do i have any money to go buy stuff.



this sucks!


----------



## Canadian (Feb 25, 2007)

elle camino said:


> i am so unfuckingbelieveably hungry and there is NOTHING to eat in my apartment.
> nor do i have any money to go buy stuff.
> 
> 
> ...


Use your imagination. 
Just like the lost boys in Peter Pan.


----------



## elle camino (Feb 25, 2007)

you get points for creativity, but i've been doing that all weekend. i think it's time for actual food.


----------



## Canadian (Feb 25, 2007)

elle camino said:


> you get points for creativity, but i've been doing that all weekend. i think it's time for actual food.


Rufio!
Rufio!
Ruf-i-oooooooo!


----------



## elle camino (Feb 25, 2007)

>:[ 
i cannot eat your memories of that movie! or screenshots of rufio!


how do i know? i tried.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 25, 2007)

Canadian said:


> Rufio!
> Rufio!
> Ruf-i-oooooooo!



Shit! I've been beaten to the punch.


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 25, 2007)

Canadian said:


> Rufio!
> Rufio!
> Ruf-i-oooooooo!



Go my nickname from High School lol. Back when I had red spikes everyone called me Rufio. Was on most of my water polo stuff. So yea, go random flashbacks lol.


----------



## love dubh (Feb 25, 2007)

IC that I sleep naked. Sometimes, I worry my roommate will come in and get an eyefull of my pale ass. 

But......it's totally worth it. 

Satin sheets, people. Satin sheets.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 25, 2007)

elle camino said:


> >:[
> i cannot eat your memories of that movie! or screenshots of rufio!
> 
> 
> how do i know? i tried.



lol I can picture you actually saying this! And it makes me laugh. I once had a time when we had no food. I was pathetic and cried. Called the guy I was dating at the time and was like... im freaking out, there is no food. He lived in another town at the time so he was no help but told me to go get food and he would pay me back... just put it on the credit card.... Ya got on of those elle?

PS.... Was I the only one with a ragin clue for Rufio back in the day?


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 25, 2007)

love dubh said:


> IC that I sleep naked. Sometimes, I worry my roommate will come in and get an eyefull of my pale ass.
> 
> But......it's totally worth it.
> 
> Satin sheets, people. Satin sheets.



I'm a nudiesleeper too. I have fleece sheets in the winter, and it is FABULOUS. I think in my apartment satin would get so cold that it would hurt to get in. I HATE cold cold sheets, but i like cold pillows. Weird.


----------



## curvalicious (Feb 25, 2007)

I confess that I did have 15 shots of Jager in one night and yes I infact did hump that mechanical reindeer. Sadly, we both toppled over and he broke. I blamed it on the neighborhood kids


----------



## Ash (Feb 25, 2007)

Another naked sleeper here. I hate getting all twisted up in clothes when I'm trying to sleep!


----------



## supersoup (Feb 25, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Another naked sleeper here. I hate getting all twisted up in clothes when I'm trying to sleep!



THANK YOU!!

that's my reasoning too, i feel like i'm getting strangled.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 25, 2007)

Yay for naked sleepers!


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 25, 2007)

I confess that this weekend a dimmer got my pants off and proved that she had some of the best hands that have ever touched my body.


----------



## love dubh (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, well, well. Aren't *you *the Duchess of York on prom night??


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 25, 2007)

love dubh said:


> IC that I sleep naked. Sometimes, I worry my roommate will come in and get an eyefull of my pale ass.
> 
> But......it's totally worth it.
> 
> Satin sheets, people. Satin sheets.


 
I wouldn't mind me a nude sleeper.... but my boobs hurt if they don't have a little support from a shelf bra tank top. ALthough nude sleeping is best with a partner doing some nude sleeping. Then I will make an exception


----------



## supersoup (Feb 25, 2007)

KnottyOne said:


> I confess that this weekend a dimmer got my pants off and proved that she had some of the best hands that have ever touched my body.



CRIKEY!!!!!

glad all you kids had fun...and it sounds like you had the most fun!


----------



## curvalicious (Feb 25, 2007)

KnottyOne said:


> I confess that this weekend a dimmer got my pants off and proved that she had some of the best hands that have ever touched my body.



well you definitely had an interesting weekend:batting:


----------



## elle camino (Feb 25, 2007)

love dubh said:


> Well, well, well. Aren't *you *the Duchess of York on prom night??



i love you.
that is exactly what i would have responded with if i were a 0.00023% wittier person.


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 26, 2007)

love dubh said:


> Well, well, well. Aren't *you *the Duchess of York on prom night??



I thought we discussed this, I'm the duke less the frilly collar lol.


----------



## Tina (Feb 26, 2007)

Congrats, Knotty. Perhaps you're not in as much of a knot now?  



BigCutieSasha said:


> I wouldn't mind me a nude sleeper.... but my boobs hurt if they don't have a little support from a shelf bra tank top. ALthough nude sleeping is best with a partner doing some nude sleeping. Then I will make an exception



Heh. What's really weird is when you're nude sleeping with someone and you have ample enough breasts, sleeping in a waterbed, spooning, and wake up to your partner sleeping on your breast and it being asleep. Very bizarre...


----------



## elle camino (Feb 26, 2007)

screw naked sleeping, i live in a crowded apartment building on a busy street. 
if there's a fire alarm in the middle of the night my neighbors are going to see cute jammies, not ellebutt.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 26, 2007)

Same here, Elle. But my excuse is more for freezing temps outside, rather than neighbors seeing FuzzyButt. 

I need my cotton jams.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 26, 2007)

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to love dubh again."

It was the Duchess of York comment that got me.


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so ashamed... it's 9:30, and I'm going to bed. Some sort of unidentifiable upper respiratory somethingorother has taken over with chills, coughs, sniffling and sneezing. Bah. 

Sorry for the whine... but apparently not sorry enough to refrain from doing it.  
*sniffle*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 28, 2007)

I confess I'm waiting with bated breath.


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 28, 2007)

IC that I'm jealous of whoever got their hands on Knotty. You minx! Lucky girl..


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 28, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> I'm so ashamed... it's 9:30, and I'm going to bed. Some sort of unidentifiable upper respiratory somethingorother has taken over with chills, coughs, sniffling and sneezing. Bah.
> 
> Sorry for the whine... but apparently not sorry enough to refrain from doing it.
> *sniffle*


 
awwwwww...<pat pat pat> Feel better soon.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 28, 2007)

Netflicks is starting to totally piss me off. It's taking almost 10 days to get movies to them and movies to them. That's bullshit.


GRRR


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 28, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Netflicks is starting to totally piss me off. It's taking almost 10 days to get movies to them and movies to them. That's bullshit.
> 
> 
> GRRR


You must live far from their nearest processing center.  It used to only take two days for me.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 28, 2007)

Writing stuff like


> Physiological measures have been proposed as a reliable means to measure distinctiveness, as have similarity ratings (see Schmidt, 1991, for a review). This latter method is comparatively simple, and was used to rate the paragraphs used as stimuli in the current experiments. These ratings showed that the emotional paragraphs were significantly more emotional and distinctive than the neutral paragraphs. Distinctive but less emotional paragraphs were also rated, and these were shown to be significantly more distinctive than the neutral paragraphs, but significantly less emotional than the affective paragraphs.


is driving me insane! AAAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!

I'M SICK OF MY THESIS!!!!!!


----------



## Tina (Feb 28, 2007)

Barb, I'm sorry but that looks stultifyingly boring.  



out.of.habit said:


> I'm so ashamed... it's 9:30, and I'm going to bed. Some sort of unidentifiable upper respiratory somethingorother has taken over with chills, coughs, sniffling and sneezing. Bah.
> 
> Sorry for the whine... but apparently not sorry enough to refrain from doing it.
> *sniffle*



Awww... feel better soon, okay? *hands ooh some herbal tea with lemon and honey*


----------



## ripley (Feb 28, 2007)

> chippewa-mackinac-
> Including The Cities Of...sault Ste. Marie...st. Ignace
> 430 Pm Est Wed Feb 28 2007
> 
> ...


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 28, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> awwwwww...<pat pat pat> Feel better soon.





Tina said:


> Awww... feel better soon, okay? *hands ooh some herbal tea with lemon and honey*



Thank you! This is just what I needed. (Who doesn't love a little tea and sympathy?)


----------



## supersoup (Feb 28, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You must live far from their nearest processing center.  It used to only take two days for me.


oy.

it takes a day for me. i sent my two out monday, got two yesterday. but i have a center in cleveland.


----------



## saucywench (Feb 28, 2007)

ripley said:


>


9:00PM and 66 degrees in Little Rock. Sorry.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 28, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You must live far from their nearest processing center.  It used to only take two days for me.



I live in the same town as the nearest processing center.


----------



## ripley (Mar 1, 2007)

saucywench said:


> 9:00PM and 66 degrees in Little Rock. Sorry.



Oh you're gonna get it, that's just cruel!


A confession...hmmm...oh, okay, I have one. Last night I dreamed that I was taking a bath in numbers. The water was water but it was numbers too...I'd scoop it up and look at it...14....6...22....

:blink:


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 1, 2007)

The leader of the band is tired
And his eyes are growing old
But his blood runs through
My instrument
And his song is in my soul --
My life has been a poor attempt
To imitate the man
Im just a living legacy
To the leader of the band.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 1, 2007)

ripley said:


> Oh you're gonna get it, that's just cruel!
> 
> 
> A confession...hmmm...oh, okay, I have one. Last night I dreamed that I was taking a bath in numbers. The water was water but it was numbers too...I'd scoop it up and look at it...14....6...22....
> ...



It was your lottery numbers, Rip!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 1, 2007)

ripley said:


>



We're gettin' some of that bad weather in Minnesota. *bleh*


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 1, 2007)

I accidentally stepped on *crushed* and *pulverized* my wife's glasses. The puppy had gotten hold of them and neither one of us could find them yesterday. Then earlier this evening....... :doh: I STEPPED ON THEM  

I still feel awful.  

Luckily my wife didn't get really mad or upset about it. She said it was already time for her to get a new pair.


----------



## kerrypop (Mar 1, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Writing stuff like
> 
> is driving me insane! AAAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!
> 
> I'M SICK OF MY THESIS!!!!!!



Are you a psych major? English? Blech!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Mar 1, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> Are you a psych major? English? Blech!


Psych. I defend my thesis tomorrow. Arg.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 1, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Physiological measures have been proposed as a reliable means to measure distinctiveness, as have similarity ratings (see Schmidt, 1991, for a review). This latter method is comparatively simple, and was used to rate the paragraphs used as stimuli in the current experiments. These ratings showed that the emotional paragraphs were significantly more emotional and distinctive than the neutral paragraphs. Distinctive but less emotional paragraphs were also rated, and these were shown to be significantly more distinctive than the neutral paragraphs, but significantly less emotional than the affective paragraphs.



What a great post!  This flows beautifully, Barb. It's intelligent, funny and very well written. (You were being sarcastic with the part about the emotional paragraphs being significantly more distinctive than the neutral ones, right?)


----------



## kerrypop (Mar 1, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Psych. I defend my thesis tomorrow. Arg.



Yikes... You can do it!!!


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 1, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Psych. I defend my thesis tomorrow. Arg.



(P.S. I wouldn't have even joked about it if I'd known you were defending it tomorrow. Hope it goes really well!)


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 1, 2007)

Confession time. I end up regretting a huge percentage of my posts moments after I post 'em and often end up sending apologetic or overly explanatory pm's to the postee, followed by further ones to qualify the first, that only end up digging me deeper and deeper in a self-imposed slough pit of regret, solo finger-pointing in the mirror and lobsterlike grief. (Also I confess that I'm exaggerating.)


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Mar 1, 2007)

Another poster, who is the closest I have to a best friend here, is having a shitty evening and there's not a damn thing I can do to help her.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Mar 1, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> (P.S. I wouldn't have even joked about it if I'd known you were defending it tomorrow. Hope it goes really well!)


'Taint no thing. I need to laugh about it at this point!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 1, 2007)

supersoup said:


> oy.
> 
> it takes a day for me. i sent my two out monday, got two yesterday. but i have a center in cleveland.



Mine is in OKC..so only an hour and half away...but they send them from all over Texas and Oklahoma..makes no sense to me.


----------



## This1Yankee (Mar 1, 2007)

I just requested application from two colleges. *sigh* Time to buck up and finish the damn thing. 

Two possible majors: one involves only getting an Assoc. Degree for now, and would be in Medical Admin. The other is a BA in Finance (which is what I really want to do). 

Interesting how I am BROKE but want a degree in finance. Hrm. I am great with other people's money, just not my own it seems.

Anyway, just wanted to share, because it appears that I am finally becoming an adult


----------



## bigplaidpants (Mar 1, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> Interesting how I am BROKE but want a degree in finance.



You know you in the perfect position.  Strictly speaking, finance _is _about not having money. It's about what to do when you DON'T have the money (at least on the consumer side). I mean, who runs out for financing when they have the money?  

How did Dire Straits sing it, "Money for nothin'"  

You are primed. Be amazing. I got your back. :bow:


----------



## CuteyChubb (Mar 1, 2007)

IC
I think I may be falling in love. 
Jeez.


----------



## kerrypop (Mar 1, 2007)

CuteyChubb said:


> IC
> I think I may be falling in love.
> Jeez.



   

Isn't it the best?! Aiieee!! Things like this always get me all excited-like.  Hooray for you!!!


----------



## Tina (Mar 2, 2007)

CuteyChubb said:


> IC
> I think I may be falling in love.
> Jeez.



Is that why we've hardly seen you, Cutey?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 2, 2007)

HOLY CRAP. It's 6:45 am and my coworker just called and I told her she scared the crap out of me.

She asked why and I told her no one calls me this early unless someone has died. My stomach is in my throat and probably will be the rest of the day...I hate that.


----------



## kerrypop (Mar 2, 2007)

IC that I feel HORRIBLE and I didn't even drink that much last night.  Work was awful. Screaming kids + dumb hangover = sad kerrypop.


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 2, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> HOLY CRAP. It's 6:45 am and my coworker just called and I told her she scared the crap out of me.
> 
> She asked why and I told her no one calls me this early unless someone has died. My stomach is in my throat and probably will be the rest of the day...I hate that.


I confess that I'm glad your instincts were wrong this time 
-Rusty


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 2, 2007)

IC that there are, indeed, perks to having a best bud that owns a nail spa - free products! All $250 worth - whatever the shop no longer uses (either because she is discontinuing that particular line or it just didn't sell), I usually get first dibs.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 4, 2007)

I confess that even though Jem is truly outrageous, truly, truly, truly outrageous, The Misfits songs are indeed better.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 4, 2007)

My last five or six trips to St. Louis Bread Company (called Panera everywhere else) for Everything bagels have been incredibly disappointing. It seems they are always out by the time I get my behind there late morning/early afternoon. Finally, I got wise and phoned ahead. They're holding six for me. This is joy. Yay.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 4, 2007)

I confess that I do not believe that story and I think all will explode in a very short time, like so many things here in cyberlandia.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 4, 2007)

My cat's sleeping on the couch near me.

I'm looking through song lyrics I have on my computer, and I start singing one of the songs- "Hands of Time" by Groove Armada. It's on the _Collateral _soundtrack, and possibly on the _Domino _one.

Anyways, as I'm singing, there's a small break in the lyrics, and I hear soft purring coming from my cat. As I sing more, her purring gets a littel louder... until she falls back asleep. 

I dunno why, but this makes me really happy.

ETA: I realized now, too, that I haven't sang this song in almost two years... I'd sometimes sing it while cleaning at my job at the movie theater, which I got fired from in 2005. Until tonight, I hadn't sung it since then.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 5, 2007)

OHMYGOD300ONIMAXOHMYGOD

I seriously just drooled.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 6, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> OHMYGOD300ONIMAXOHMYGOD
> 
> I seriously just drooled.


Translation, please?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 6, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Translation, please?



The movie 300 is going to be on IMAX and it made blackjack have a boner.

That'll be 50 cents please


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 6, 2007)

Can I pay it in hugs? 

I didn't know there was a movie called 300. Thus my confusion. lol 

Thanks, Misty!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 6, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Can I pay it in hugs?
> 
> I didn't know there was a movie called 300. Thus my confusion. lol
> 
> Thanks, Misty!



The only reason I know is it's the reason we get 300 photos on Myspace..lol

So, not a nerd 

Hugs work!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 6, 2007)

My confession:
Rainy keeps popping all my rep cherries! She gave me my second light green can, and now my third, too! I'm pretty sure this means we have to get married now. :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## This1Yankee (Mar 6, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> My confession:
> Rainy keeps popping all my rep cherries! She gave me my second light green can, and now my third, too! I'm pretty sure this means we have to get married now. :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:



I gots no green lighty cans. Am I not loveable? Am I not overflowing with spunk and wit?

I keep getting reps, and I see them, but I get like no points for thems. *sigh* *sniffle* I know who loves me and who donts.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 6, 2007)

You are quite lovable, dearie. It's just that I can't rep you every time you say something. It won't let me.


----------



## This1Yankee (Mar 6, 2007)

Some lovely lady put me over the edge.

GREEN LIGHTY!!

DOOT DOOT!!! Spanks lady. I am PMing ya for details...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 6, 2007)

PS - I tried to rep you for that earlier, but got the darn "You must spread the love around before you get it on with Yankee again" message. Congrats!


----------



## mossystate (Mar 6, 2007)

I confess that I sometimes go to the main page and click on certain names of people viewing the boards, just to see what thread they are browsing.

My..MY..some people sure spend a lot of time at the Masturbation thread. 

I am SUCH a Mrs. Cravitz(sp)!!!!!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Mar 6, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> HOLY CRAP. It's 6:45 am and my coworker just called and I told her she scared the crap out of me.
> 
> She asked why and I told her no one calls me this early unless someone has died. My stomach is in my throat and probably will be the rest of the day...I hate that.



If someone calls my house that early in the morning someone better be sick or injured!


----------



## jamie (Mar 6, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> I confess that even though Jem is truly outrageous, truly, truly, truly outrageous, The Misfits songs are indeed better.



Damn it... I confess for the past twenty minutes I have had the Jem song stuck in my head. Not cool, man.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 6, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> My confession:
> Rainy keeps popping all my rep cherries! She gave me my second light green can, and now my third, too! I'm pretty sure this means we have to get married now.


I loves canning people  




mossystate said:


> I confess that I sometimes go to the main page and click on certain names of people viewing the boards, just to see what thread they are browsing.
> 
> My..MY..some people sure spend a lot of time at the Masturbation thread.


Half the time I open a page and wonder off to do something else for a while, so I'm not sure this would indicate anything for me. But I agree that' a suspicious thread to have open a long time lol. Suggestion and all that.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Mar 6, 2007)

Tina said:


> Is that why we've hardly seen you, Cutey?



Yes Tina, yet another confession. I thought I was too old and too smart for this love junk. My danged heart is just out of control. I'm trying to be cool but it's getting harder and harder. This is really what I look like these days. :wubu: A dork.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Mar 6, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> Isn't it the best?! Aiieee!! Things like this always get me all excited-like.  Hooray for you!!!



Yes Kerrypop. It's pretty good and thanks for the hooray. The thing is, it's scary too. There's chemistry plus great conversation plus he treats me like a queen. That equals me all duh with my guard falling. :huh:


----------



## ripley (Mar 7, 2007)

rainyday said:


> I loves canning people
> 
> 
> 
> Half the time I open a page and wonder off to do something else for a while, so I'm not sure this would indicate anything for me. But I agree that' a suspicious thread to have open a long time lol. Suggestion and all that.



1. Gorgeous new avatar pic.

2. You had that window open because you were taking notes. Don't lie.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 7, 2007)

jamie said:


> Damn it... I confess for the past twenty minutes I have had the Jem song stuck in my head. Not cool, man.



Well, they do say the music's contagious after all.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

rainyday said:


> I loves canning people  ...


So that is the reason why so many people sonded a little tinny lately...


----------



## Ash (Mar 7, 2007)

I feel that my personality just doesn't translate well over the web. Either that or I'm just socially inept when it comes to the internet.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 7, 2007)

Ashley said:


> I feel that my personality just doesn't translate well over the web. Either that or I'm just socially inept when it comes to the internet.



I don't think that at all..Me likey you


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 7, 2007)

Ashley said:


> I feel that my personality just doesn't translate well over the web. Either that or I'm just socially inept when it comes to the internet.



I like ya.... so unless you're just nice here and really a big bitch in person, you're doing fine!


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 7, 2007)

IC that I'm tired of dating. T.I.R.E.D. The next man who wants a date might as well just move in, cause I'm not dating anymore. 

You: must like kids and giving massages to grumpy BBWs who make rash decisions when tired and cranky.


----------



## Tina (Mar 7, 2007)

CuteyChubb said:


> Yes Tina, yet another confession. I thought I was too old and too smart for this love junk. My danged heart is just out of control. I'm trying to be cool but it's getting harder and harder. This is really what I look like these days. :wubu: A dork.



Never too old, honey. My mom and step dad found each other when they were in their 70s. The body may age, but the heart stays young.


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 7, 2007)

Ashley said:


> I feel that my personality just doesn't translate well over the web. Either that or I'm just socially inept when it comes to the internet.



Seriously, I think you're an absolute doll. You've always been very kind and responsive to me, and to anyone else I've read your responses to.


----------



## SparklingBBW (Mar 8, 2007)

rainyday said:


> I loves canning people
> 
> Isn't this usually done in the fall...like during harvest...like with the Amish?
> 
> Gena...wandering off wondering just how big THOSE canning jars need to be and if this is where the idea of Soylent Green got started.


----------



## kerrypop (Mar 8, 2007)

Ashley said:


> I feel that my personality just doesn't translate well over the web. Either that or I'm just socially inept when it comes to the internet.



Lol- like others have said- you are always supernice. Hooray!!  BUT I totally understand the feeling. I do not think I am representative of everyday kerry on here, even though I say what I think. I think the internetz is all about lack of inflection, which means poor communication. WOO!


----------



## kerrypop (Mar 8, 2007)

OH yes... and the IC part.

IC that in order to get all of my homework done during these last two weeks (I have written a paper every night this week! ) I have sworn off dimensions. I am currently breaking the rules.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 8, 2007)

Not so much of a confession as just a thought. However, clearly not _enough _of a thought as to present my brain with somewhere logical to put it. And none of those "I can tell you where to put it, Sam" responses, _thankyouverymuch_.

I know we (meaning, someone other than me, actually) creates a new random-X (complaint, confession, good thing) thread when the current one gets too lengthy. Something about certain folks viewing it in Vistavision, Smellovision or some such, and it becomes like trying to stuff a cat into a shoe box-type-operation (not that I'd know about that, but it does sound rather like a chore) for them to navigate the thread. 

Anyshoe... it occurs to me that not only is this particular thread delightfully full, but lots of other threads, like Free Association; The Question Thread; The Game Of Why; Change a Letter... aren't those all too unwieldy too? Perhaps they could spawn genetically identical baby threads to carry on their good name (or does no one care)?

Granted, having 12 versions of Name A Song After The Last Letter really is a bit tasking, so another thought occurs to me. Perhaps we could set up an archive board for the fat (hah!) threads which have been upgraded to new models. That way people could still peruse them for obsessive triva-like pleasure, but they wouldn't get confused by having to climb through the nine-thousand threads of Free Association to find the current one.

Good ideas? Or is this a sign that I need therapy and/or a nice hobby?


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 8, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Good ideas? Or is this a sign that I need therapy and/or a nice hobby?



That is actually a very good idea.

Therapy is also a good idea, but that's unrelated.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 9, 2007)

Question: I have an exam in political science today. On the question asking about Stalin's regime, should I do a little doodle of him screaming "AAAHHHH MOTHERLAND"?

Like this:


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Mar 9, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Question: I have an exam in political science today. On the question asking about Stalin's regime, should I do a little doodle of him screaming "AAAHHHH MOTHERLAND"?


Yes. Yes, you should.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 9, 2007)

Genarose54 said:


> rainyday said:
> 
> 
> > I loves canning people
> ...


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 9, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Question: I have an exam in political science today. On the question asking about Stalin's regime, should I do a little doodle of him screaming "AAAHHHH MOTHERLAND"?



Hehe, a good friend and I used to say "but I am le tired" all the time! 

http://albinoblacksheep.com/flash/end.php <--------watch it..it's awesome. Not safe for work or kids due to language, but it rocks!

IC that I love funny ani-gifs.  (Thought I should stay on topic for once.)


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 9, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> http://albinoblacksheep.com/flash/end.php <--------watch it..it's awesome. Not safe for work or kids due to language, but it rocks!



Oh hell, that's what I know it from!

And I was gonna, but I didn't, 'cuz i can't draw faces for crap.  He probably wouldn't have gotten it anyways.


----------



## elle camino (Mar 10, 2007)

so this morning my cat knocked my phone into the toilet, completely destroying it. it's my only line, so i needed to replace it immediately. after going to the dealer and explaining what happened, they told me the cheapest new phone i could get was going to be $130. which sincerely sucks, since i'm completely jobless and broke right now.
so, after spending every last red cent i have to my name, i now have a completely shitty, bulky, unweildy, lameass phone that i hate. 

my confession is: this is upsetting me WAY more than it should be. i really can't put my finger on exactly why i'm so teary over this - it's not like i had some deep, personal emotional connection with my phone, or that i considered it some kind of status symbol or whatever. i think it's probably that ALL my life, i've been regarded by my family and friends as this walking disaster, who's bound to ruin anything nice she has. i spent so long working my way out of that characterization, and i was finally almost toally rid of the stigma. that phone (it was a reasonably high-end model) was a big step in the 'abby can have nice things and we don't have to hold our breath and wait for her to ruin them' direction. 
and i fucking blew it. 
naturally. 

and beyond that, i just LIKED that phone so much. it was fancy and pretty and it took pictures and i felt like an actual responsible adult with it, not some fuckup kid who can't be trusted with anything of value. 

i'm just really bummed, now.
and i feel even worse because of how stupid it all is. it's a phone! nobody died! why am i frigging crying?

ugh.


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 10, 2007)

elle camino said:


> so this morning my cat knocked my phone into the toilet, completely destroying it. it's my only line, so i needed to replace it immediately. after going to the dealer and explaining what happened, they told me the cheapest new phone i could get was going to be $130. which sincerely sucks, since i'm completely jobless and broke right now.
> so, after spending every last red cent i have to my name, i now have a completely shitty, bulky, unweildy, lameass phone that i hate.
> 
> my confession is: this is upsetting me WAY more than it should be. i really can't put my finger on exactly why i'm so teary over this - it's not like i had some deep, personal emotional connection with my phone, or that i considered it some kind of status symbol or whatever. i think it's probably that ALL my life, i've been regarded by my family and friends as this walking disaster, who's bound to ruin anything nice she has. i spent so long working my way out of that characterization, and i was finally almost toally rid of the stigma. that phone (it was a reasonably high-end model) was a big step in the 'abby can have nice things and we don't have to hold our breath and wait for her to ruin them' direction.
> ...


 Cry..and be mad..just don't beat yourself up over it...too much. I completely understand what you're feeling! I'd hug you tight, if I could...I just don't have any other words of comfort other than to let you know that you're not alone in reacting that way to such things. I've screwed up in stupid ways so many times in my life that when I get something really nice I have to hold my breath sometimes, wondering when the other shoe is going to drop and I lose, break, ruin whatever it is.


----------



## elle camino (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks joy. 
a lot.


it's really just the crap icing on the crapcake that's been the past month or so of my life. 
bleh. 

wonder what'll go wrong next.


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm sorry Elle, that's so frustrating! Joy's right, don't beat yourself up about it too much. We (and our cats!) are allowed to make mistakes, even as adults. Seriously, if that wasn't understanded or expected I'd be kicked out of the adult club for good.

(((Elle)))


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 10, 2007)

I recall someone on a smartphone message board announcing with dismay that they'd dropped their $500 device into their Cheerios.
Another poster suggested they send it in for warranty repair, since it had failed while making a cereal connection.

-Rusty (who couldn't make this up if he tried)


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2007)

elle camino said:


> so this morning my cat knocked my phone into the toilet, completely destroying it. it's my only line, so i needed to replace it immediately. after going to the dealer and explaining what happened, they told me the cheapest new phone i could get was going to be $130. which sincerely sucks, since i'm completely jobless and broke right now.
> so, after spending every last red cent i have to my name, i now have a completely shitty, bulky, unweildy, lameass phone that i hate.
> 
> my confession is: this is upsetting me WAY more than it should be. i really can't put my finger on exactly why i'm so teary over this - it's not like i had some deep, personal emotional connection with my phone, or that i considered it some kind of status symbol or whatever. i think it's probably that ALL my life, i've been regarded by my family and friends as this walking disaster, who's bound to ruin anything nice she has. i spent so long working my way out of that characterization, and i was finally almost toally rid of the stigma. that phone (it was a reasonably high-end model) was a big step in the 'abby can have nice things and we don't have to hold our breath and wait for her to ruin them' direction.
> ...


(((((elle)))))
It's ok to be crying about the loss of something you liked. I gave my last car as a loan to my father's aunt, just because I didn't want to bring it scrap yard. (That was what I had to do with the car before that one, which made me cry each time I passed the scrap yard, seeing it standing there. Even today, about seven years later, I feel some tears coming up as I think back...)


----------



## Friday (Mar 11, 2007)

If it's any help Elle one of my best friends has managed to drop THREE phones in the toilet in the last couple years and she doesn't even have the cat to blame it on. Don't be mean to yourself about this. I know it's a cliche, but shit _does _happen. It isn't your fault.

Cliche isn't in the spellcheck. Does that strike anyone else as funny or am I just weird?


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 11, 2007)

Friday said:


> Cliche isn't in the spellcheck. Does that strike anyone else as funny or am I just weird?



Huh. That is an odd word to leave out. Nope, you're not weird... this time!


----------



## Ash (Mar 11, 2007)

So, I get a call from my cousin today, and she says "I have a surprise for you."

And I'm excited, thinking "What could she be bringing me?" and coming up with various possibilities. My favorite involves a hot FA walking in with enough bubble bath for two (and, of course, to make this possible, a bathtub big enough for just my ass, let alone both of ours).

So, she arrives and I can't wait to see what it is. She opens a bag and reveals...a bag of cookies. 

Cookies. 

And not even terribly exciting or rare cookies. 

Now, I'm fat and everything, and I can sort of understand how she might think that I will be overjoyed by this surprise...but not really.

COME ON!

I'm probably a traitor to fat girls everywhere.


----------



## elle camino (Mar 11, 2007)

update: no longer freaking out. 
whew. 

in other news, there's a band here that writes 30 second death metal songs about sci fi authors, and pelt the audience with paperbacks during their shows. i've seen them about a billion times so i've have like a huge stack accumulated and i just got desperate enough for new things to read to actually crack one. 
so far: i do not understand how people can get so into sci fi novels.


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 11, 2007)

(((Elle))) 

I JUST last night effed my phone up with (of all things) Cherry Coke in the can. My lame ass knocked it over on the desk right next to my phone. I didn't think it got much on there, so I just wiped it off. Then, next thing I know, it starts to vibrate...so I think that I got a text. But, no, no text. Odd, I think. 
Then it starts to vibrate and won't stop. I open it up (flip phone) and the screen is a weird blue and I can't get it to stop vibrating.

While I realized that this was one of those Haha, omg my phone is now a sex toy moments..I realize that I'm b-r-o-k-e. My gas bill this month was 300.00 and my daughter just had cavities filled to the tune of 600.00. 

Needless to say, I'm out a phone until my next paycheck.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 11, 2007)

Ashley said:


> So, I get a call from my cousin today, and she says "I have a surprise for you."
> And I'm excited, thinking "What could she be bringing me?" and coming up with various possibilities. My favorite involves a hot FA walking in with enough bubble bath for two (and, of course, to make this possible, a bathtub big enough for just my ass, let alone both of ours).
> So, she arrives and I can't wait to see what it is. She opens a bag and reveals...a bag of cookies.
> Cookies.
> ...



*_quickly eats some of the cookies while Ashley's back is turned_*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 11, 2007)

Personally, I'm always injuring my phones, too. (Dropped one in a sink full of soapy water, dropped one and ran it over, etc). I have to say, phone insurance is the best $4/month I've ever spent. lol


----------



## rainyday (Mar 11, 2007)

You guys are scaring me. There are some things on my cell phone (voice clips, message in the note area) that I'd be really upset to lose. Mine's old and about a third of the time it doesn't work right anyway. Maybe it's time to get a new one before I hear my own splash and  in horror.

Sorry about your phones, ladies.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 11, 2007)

There's nothing more fun than watching several thousands of young women hobble out of a stadium concert on painful high heels and shivering in tiny dresses. Especially after being thoroughly entertained by one Justin Timberlake--who danced and actually played real instruments the entire concert.

I hate Pink but she can climb silks (two pieces of silk), and suspend herself 20 feet in the air and do flips. I was impressed, even if I never want to hear her music ever again.

Seeing RENT for the first time live was also a total treat. It was hard to watch a play that says a decent amount about social issues surrounded by wealthy suburbanites dressed in black, but it was good all in all.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 11, 2007)

elle camino said:


> so this morning my cat knocked my phone into the toilet, completely destroying it. it's my only line, so i needed to replace it immediately. after going to the dealer and explaining what happened, they told me the cheapest new phone i could get was going to be $130. which sincerely sucks, since i'm completely jobless and broke right now.
> so, after spending every last red cent i have to my name, i now have a completely shitty, bulky, unweildy, lameass phone that i hate.
> 
> my confession is: this is upsetting me WAY more than it should be. i really can't put my finger on exactly why i'm so teary over this - it's not like i had some deep, personal emotional connection with my phone, or that i considered it some kind of status symbol or whatever. i think it's probably that ALL my life, i've been regarded by my family and friends as this walking disaster, who's bound to ruin anything nice she has. i spent so long working my way out of that characterization, and i was finally almost toally rid of the stigma. that phone (it was a reasonably high-end model) was a big step in the 'abby can have nice things and we don't have to hold our breath and wait for her to ruin them' direction.
> ...



Don't let it get you down, good lady...there is no cell phone rule for adult club membership. I was born old and went down hill from there...50 years later, one of the reasons I don't have a cell phone is that I'd just end up destroying it. By the way, you're far from the only one victimized by the unnatural gravitational attraction that phones have for toilet bowels...daughter Sherry has dunked at least two that I know of...daughter Belinda dunked her's less than 2 weeks ago. Besides the other notorious things that happen around toilets, phone dunking may well be #3 or #4 on the hit parade.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 11, 2007)

rainyday said:


> You guys are scaring me. There are some things on my cell phone (voice clips, message in the note area) that I'd be really upset to lose. Mine's old and about a third of the time it doesn't work right anyway. Maybe it's time to get a new one before I hear my own splash and  in horror.
> 
> Sorry about your phones, ladies.



If there's stuff you would hate to lose, it may be worth a preemptive trip to the phone store...many times they can transfer stuff for you. When Belinda dunked hers, they were able to transfer almost everything off it, even though the thing was no longer functioning for calls.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm traveling to see my Mother and my Sister in Hot Springs Arkansas; who I haven't seen since October 2005. And I already have purchased my airplane ticket. Now all I need to do is pack. I'm staying from March 15-20.

Exciting news! :bow:   :happy: :shocked:


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 11, 2007)

IC that these recent commercials for Jell-O? The ones that laud its wiggly jigglyness?

The main thing that comes to mind is not that I want to buy the stuff, but that BBWs do the same, without the commercials telling me that they do.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2007)

IC that I once again am in a phase where I read strange things when my eyes fly across the threads... For example I just read "What to do with a belly all day"...


----------



## jamie (Mar 11, 2007)

I confess that after playing Wii sports all evening with the boy, I am good and truly tired and may never get up for work in the morning. I *really* love the boxing game, all that frustration centered on one little animated head. Woo!


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 11, 2007)

KILL ME NOW.



> Judicial review, not present in the British system, would certainly prevent the House of Commons from holding too much power in the government; however, in order for this to work properly, there would have to be significant changes in the system, which would, unfortunately, go against long-standing cultural tradition, which, as evidenced by the inclusion of custom and convention in the unwritten constitution, is a very important part of British society.



One sentence.

*ONE FUCKING SENTENCE.*

*Scream of pain and terror*


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 11, 2007)

jamie said:


> I confess that after playing Wii sports all evening with the boy, I am good and truly tired and may never get up for work in the morning. I *really* love the boxing game, all that frustration centered on one little animated head. Woo!



Okay, weird question, but do you find that the Wii games are good exercise?? LOL.... I mean, I would consider getting one if I found a few games that I really liked, but that maybe required a bit of movement beyond my thumbs.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 12, 2007)

So I don't remember where I heard it... but I heard that in _Saw II_ they had designed some of the torture instruments from actual devices used in Spanish dungeons. The guy said, "Look up that stuff on Google- there's so much worse stuff than is in the movie."

I did tonight.


...dear sweet Jesus.


----------



## supersoup (Mar 12, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, weird question, but do you find that the Wii games are good exercise?? LOL.... I mean, I would consider getting one if I found a few games that I really liked, but that maybe required a bit of movement beyond my thumbs.



sorry to chime in here, but our wii came with wii sports...and it CAN be quite the work out! i also can play them sittin comfortably on the couch, but if you play as intended, you can break a sweat for sure.


----------



## supersoup (Mar 12, 2007)

ic i think perhaps, i am going to sell my ds lite. i never have time to play it, and that's just not right. it's such an enjoyable little thing.

ahhhh who knows.

in other news, i'm off to try to sleep.


----------



## Tina (Mar 12, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> I'm traveling to see my Mother and my Sister in Hot Springs Arkansas; who I haven't seen since October 2005. And I already have purchased my airplane ticket. Now all I need to do is pack. I'm staying from March 15-20.
> 
> Exciting news! :bow:   :happy: :shocked:



I'm so glad you're getting to do that, Swampy. You have a wonderful time with your family.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 12, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> KILL ME NOW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that all?

I managed to fill half a page with one sentence. Poor teacher who had to read it... didn't know what I had said in the beginning as she reached the end...


----------



## rainyday (Mar 12, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> I'm traveling to see my Mother and my Sister in Hot Springs Arkansas; who I haven't seen since October 2005. And I already have purchased my airplane ticket. Now all I need to do is pack. I'm staying from March 15-20.



Yay, Swampy.  Enjoy your visit.


----------



## jamie (Mar 12, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, weird question, but do you find that the Wii games are good exercise?? LOL.... I mean, I would consider getting one if I found a few games that I really liked, but that maybe required a bit of movement beyond my thumbs.



Right now we just have WiiSports and Zelda and I would say the answer is yes and no. Zelda is just like any other game where you sit there and go through it. Boxing would be hard to sit there and play well...as would the other sports. I say the other games are pretty mild, but boxing and tennis are more fun and better played if you are on your feet and maneuvering your body as well as your hands.

We need to research some more games and find out how they go before I could give you a solid answer.


----------



## This1Yankee (Mar 12, 2007)

supersoup said:


> ic i think perhaps, i am going to sell my ds lite. i never have time to play it, and that's just not right. it's such an enjoyable little thing.
> 
> ahhhh who knows.
> 
> in other news, i'm off to try to sleep.



OOOOOOO, sell it to mee!!! I have been looking for one. But, I don't know what a "lite" is. I think I've only played the original one?


----------



## saucywench (Mar 12, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> I'm traveling to see my Mother and my Sister in Hot Springs Arkansas; who I haven't seen since October 2005. And I already have purchased my airplane ticket. Now all I need to do is pack. I'm staying from March 15-20.
> 
> Exciting news! :bow:   :happy: :shocked:


Jeff, next weekend is my sister's birthday, but she's going to Louisiana to gamble, anyway, so it looks like I'll be around. And I have a package I can drop off in Hot Springs rather than mailing it, which is what I was going to do.

Will you have internet access while here? If not, tell me how to reach you. Saturday would work best for me. We could either go to lunch (McClard's or Mollie's, yeah!) or hike up the mountain or putter around downtown or drive around Lake Ouachita or...well, I'm a rock hound, and I love digging for quartz in Mt. Ida, but digging in the dirt is not everyone's idea of a good time:huh:. Let me know how much time you have to spend, whether Saturday works for you, and we can work something out.

I'm glad for you that you were able to work your trip out.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 12, 2007)

saucywench said:


> Jeff, next weekend is my sister's birthday, but she's going to Louisiana to gamble, anyway, so it looks like I'll be around. And I have a package I can drop off in Hot Springs rather than mailing it, which is what I was going to do.
> 
> Will you have internet access while here? If not, tell me how to reach you. Saturday would work best for me. We could either go to lunch (McClard's or Mollie's, yeah!) or hike up the mountain or putter around downtown or drive around Lake Ouachita or...well, I'm a rock hound, and I love digging for quartz in Mt. Ida, but digging in the dirt is not everyone's idea of a good time:huh:. Let me know how much time you have to spend, whether Saturday works for you, and we can work something out.
> 
> I'm glad for you that you were able to work your trip out.



I have no idea what I'll be doing. My sister wants to go camping some time there. I have to rely on everybody else for transportation, since I am flying there also. It'd be cool to finally meet somebody from Dimensions, since I have never met anybody. Saturday, it looks like I'll be going to see the World Shortest Parade, which I got to see once in 2005.


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 12, 2007)

IC that I had the most ridiculusly awesome weekend. And I can't get the smile off my face from it. Haven't felt this good in a while.


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 12, 2007)

KnottyOne said:


> IC that I had the most ridiculusly awesome weekend. And I can't get the smile off my face from it. Haven't felt this good in a while.



That's marvelous, Knotty. That kind of smile is infectious, and will now influence my day as well  Thank you! (And I'm glad to hear about your awesome weekend.)


----------



## This1Yankee (Mar 12, 2007)

IC that I really REALLY don't want to work. I have been tooling around Dims for most of the morning and I still don't feel motivated to do anything else.

So here I shall sit. And maybe have a snack. (*sigh*)


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm soooo tempted to buy a house that's listed on Ebay. 

But that's just a little too crazy-lady, even for me.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 12, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I'm soooo tempted to buy a house that's listed on Ebay.
> 
> But that's just a little too crazy-lady, even for me.



We came real close to doing that twice...luckily, both times we had the sense/luck to go look at it in person. One huge old Victorian the pictures were wonderful...but conveniently skipped the structural nightmares and 30 feet from a railroad parts. The other, we took an overnight trip to see...drove by, and it looked good. We went and checked in the hotel...woke up the next morning and had the local news on...just happened to catch a report on a drive-by shooting...looked up to see the reporter standing in front of the little corner store across the street from the house we'd looked at...then heard "the second shooting here in as many weeks". We called the owner and canceled the appointment to see the inside.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Mar 12, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, weird question, but do you find that the Wii games are good exercise?? LOL.... I mean, I would consider getting one if I found a few games that I really liked, but that maybe required a bit of movement beyond my thumbs.




My sister has a Wii and while I was visiting her in Florida I played around with it. I really enjoyed the bowling one, I moved as if I were really bowling. The boxing one was lots fun too, jabbing and moving. I'd say that they seem to be pretty good exercise and I can't wait to buy one. If my son ever brings his grades up.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 12, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> We came real close to doing that twice...luckily, both times we had the sense/luck to go look at it in person. One huge old Victorian the pictures were wonderful...but conveniently skipped the structural nightmares and 30 feet from a railroad parts. The other, we took an overnight trip to see...drove by, and it looked good. We went and checked in the hotel...woke up the next morning and had the local news on...just happened to catch a report on a drive-by shooting...looked up to see the reporter standing in front of the little corner store across the street from the house we'd looked at...then heard "the second shooting here in as many weeks". We called the owner and canceled the appointment to see the inside.


Ah, I know - such are the trials and tribulations in house-hunting. But those Old Vics are still calling me! 

Someday. Maybe.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 12, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> My sister has a Wii ...



How the hell (oo!) do you pronounce this thing? I've been wondering forever. Do you just say "Wiiiiiiiii i i i i i i i " and just let it trail into nothingnness? (" . . . i i i i i i i i i i i i. . . ") Or do you say "W-2" or "dub-dos" or something clever?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 12, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> How the hell (oo!) do you pronounce this thing? I've been wondering forever. Do you just say "Wiiiiiiiii i i i i i i i " and just let it trail into nothingnness? (" . . . i i i i i i i i i i i i. . . ") Or do you say "W-2" or "dub-dos" or something clever?


It is thought to be pronounced like "we".


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 12, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> It is thought to be pronounced like "we".



wot the hell! it's like bad Latin. I'm so out of it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 12, 2007)

IC I'll be (mostly) going into Dims hiding for the next few days. Too many midterms and papers, don'tchaknow. I'll miss you guys.  See you soon!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 12, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> It is thought to be pronounced like "we".



Nope. 

More like oui!


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 12, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> IC I'll be (mostly) going into Dims hiding for the next few days. Too many midterms and papers, don'tchaknow. I'll miss you guys.  See you soon!



Good luck and see you upon your most anticipated return. This isn't the easiest place to take a break from...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 13, 2007)

You _freak_ me right the fuck out, both with this new name, and the old one. It was bad enough when you were _______ a ____ _______, but now - this _________stuff? - is worse. Much worse. You just moved your obsession to a new venue, and you've made something _________ into something totally creepy. And if you talk about your "____ _____" (which you think is soooo benevolent, but it's NOT - it's more creepiness) one more time, I'm going to projectile yark.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 13, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Ah, I know - such are the trials and tribulations in house-hunting. But those Old Vics are still calling me!
> 
> Someday. Maybe.




Yeah...they do sing a siren song. The one we ended up getting we did find online, but not ebay...and a lot more modest than the two monstrosities we looked at from there. It's a good thing we did go for smaller...this one has cost us more to rehab than we paid for it...and we still have two rooms, the basement and the garage to go. It may be done in time for great grand kids to inherit it....and they probably won't want it...LOL


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 13, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> How the hell (oo!) do you pronounce this thing? I've been wondering forever. Do you just say "Wiiiiiiiii i i i i i i i " and just let it trail into nothingnness? (" . . . i i i i i i i i i i i i. . . ") Or do you say "W-2" or "dub-dos" or something clever?



I pronounce it like "Why"...as in "Why would I want one?". Can you tell I'm an avid non-gamer...LOL


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 13, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> wot the hell! it's like bad Latin. I'm so out of it.


Once the novelty of it wears off... you do know the hand-held devices are called "wii-motes", right? (get it? wee-motes instead of re-motes)... it starts to get kinda wii-todded.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 13, 2007)

IC that posting long messages saying pretty much what everybody else has said, makes my head hurt.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 13, 2007)

DEAR GOD HELP ME I'M TAINTED

I had to go into Hot Topic to get a 300 shirt. I couldn't find them anywhere else.

If you'll excuse me, I'm gonna go and wash myself with some brillo and sulphuric acid.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 13, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> DEAR GOD HELP ME I'M TAINTED
> 
> I had to go into Hot Topic to get a 300 shirt.



I went to Hot Topic today too. The store is supposed to carry an exclusive Land Adventurer GI JOE reissue. They didn't have it, bastards!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 13, 2007)

I confess that I'd like to know who has a hot tub and if you do...if I could have it, please. Just let me know--


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 13, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I confess that I'd like to know who has a hot tub and if you do...if I could have it, please. Just let me know--



I love hot tubs. Ohmigod. Me too, please.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 13, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I confess that I'd like to know who has a hot tub and if you do...if I could have it, please. Just let me know--



I could make you one the size of a drinking cup. You would have your very own hot tub.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes, I have one (It seats six thin people, or three fatties.  )

No, You can't have it.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 13, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> I could make you one the size of a drinking cup. You would have your very own hot tub.



Why...why THANK YOU. That's so...portable.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 13, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Yes, I have one (It seats six thin people, or three fatties.  )
> No, You can't have it.



Well, actually, sorry--too late, and I'll take two, pliz. Thanks!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm not sure why I'm up at 2:47 a.m. on a work night. I know I will regret it when I get up for work in just three short hours from now. I paid bills online, updated my budget, ate peanut butter spread on saltines with cold milk, browsed Dimensions and organized my desk. I reread the valentine my new hubby give me last month and got misty eyed again. It's still somewhat unbelievable to me that another human being loves me in the way Gottfried does and that my heart can feel so full. I feel lucky. I feel grateful. I feel like I should have gone to bed two hours ago.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 14, 2007)

I confess that it was very greedy of me to have taken two of Fuzzy's hot tubs, especially when Habit wanted one too.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 14, 2007)

IC that it's way too beautiful to be inside... I'm gonna go driving around. And if this weather keeps up, I might end up skipping class tonight.


----------



## supersoup (Mar 14, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> IC that it's way too beautiful to be inside... I'm gonna go driving around. And if this weather keeps up, I might end up skipping class tonight.



that's the spirit!!!

mini road trips are just as fun as the longer ones.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 14, 2007)

supersoup said:


> that's the spirit!!!
> 
> mini road trips are just as fun as the longer ones.



Hell, I just went across town and back. Not as fun as going way far away where it's gonna be warm for a long while.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 14, 2007)

My confession..my mom just bought me a bottle of my favorite perfume for my birthday.

Now I can smell good again!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 14, 2007)

Some consider it a badge of shame, but I wear it proudly.... 

My name is Samantha, and _*I LOVE PUDDING SKIN!! *_


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Mar 14, 2007)

I C that I am the foodee equivalent of a Jedi Knight without his lightstaber.



*The f*ckin' stove died on me this afternoon. ARRRRGHH!!!!!*


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 14, 2007)

Random confessions of the night:

1. I skipped class today and instead watched _Saw III_, then visited my father, and then watched _Borat _with my mother. Absolutely worth it.

2. I miss Peter Boyle severely... also, this particular episode of Eveybody Loves Raymond is particularly hilarious, and I don't usually say that. It's oftentimes only funny because of the acting, but there's something about this one that's just pants-pissingly funny at times.

3. I can't friggin' wait to see _300 _again this Saturday with my father.

4. DEAR SWEET JESUS THAT IS A HUGE VAGINA


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 14, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I confess that it was very greedy of me to have taken two of Fuzzy's hot tubs, especially when Habit wanted one too.



Ha ha ha ha- *sigh* I'll just have to charm some lucky FA into sharing a seat in his.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 15, 2007)

I've got a headache. Luckily it hasn't increased to a very strong one, but it's still a headache none-the-less. When you're thinking and working all day, to not realize you have one and then as soon as you sit down in the car it hits you.... it really sucks.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 16, 2007)

SBC/AT&T has really pissed me off for their shitty customer service in the last two days. The not-so-short version of the story: my modem died, the tech support guy talked to me like I was an idiot, I ordered a new modem from their E-shop, tried to give my Fedex number so I could get overnight delivery, they said they couldn't do that, so I paid $20 extra to have them ship it overnight for delivery today, I phoned today to get the tracking number and I'm told there is none for it yet because my order is still in process, I say no way I went over the entire order with them yesterday and it's supposed to be here today... I tell them ok, I want it sent overnight today for arrival tomorrow and I want credit for the overnight shipping because they screwed up, no can do I'm told, it's being shipped UPS and will arrive in 5 days, I told them that's not acceptable put a supervisor on the phone, none is available, but one can call me back in 24-48 hours, again, not acceptable, I needed the modem today I must have it tomorrow (G.'s in Seattle today and tomorrow and I'm supposed to help him find apartments to visit), I'm told it's not their policy to put a supervisor on the phone, this rep cannot do anything to get the modem order changed, she could not even cancel the order and refund my money when I asked her to, I'm supposed to refuse delivery when it comes finally and then phone them. I told her if she could not find someone in the room with some authority who could help me out I was canceling my service and she again told me their policy was to have someone call me back in 24-48 hours. So I told her that is fine they've lost me as a customer. I had to kill my website today. Tomorrow I will finish clearing out my email and then I'll call to cancel. I'm now using free dial-up through work.. it will do for now, but I'll miss youtube and my favorite website of illegally posted tv programs.

I had such a lovely relationship with SBC/AT&T over the last few years... no complaints, but man they fucked it up.


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 17, 2007)

It's that day...
So, I'm finally going to come out...
Everybody, I have to confess
(and this is difficult, you know...)

I'm Gaelic.

 
-Rusty


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 17, 2007)

Note: Adorable shirt with cherries may make twenty-something woman look like 15 y/o girl.

Also note: Wearing shirt may earn 30 y/o boyfriend funny looks in public.


----------



## Tina (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm certain. How did he look in it?


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Mar 17, 2007)

I just got a random IM from a guy with a high heeled shoe fetish who wanted a BBW to wear heels for him AND take over his finances. And he got my IM off another list I'm on where I've never posted anything.

:blink:


----------



## Tina (Mar 17, 2007)

Yay.

How bizarre. Trusting guy...


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 17, 2007)

So....
What's the problem with him, then? Surely he seems like a great guy!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Mar 17, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> So....
> What's the problem with him, then? Surely he seems like a great guy!


So you're saying you'd be willing to put on a dress and heels and be his financial manager then? I'll shoot you his handle.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 17, 2007)

A dream come true!!
:wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 17, 2007)

Chinese Fortune Cookie says:
"Do not wish to be anything but what you are, and try to be that perfectly."


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 17, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I just got a random IM from a guy with a high heeled shoe fetish who wanted a BBW to wear heels for him AND take over his finances. And he got my IM off another list I'm on where I've never posted anything.
> 
> :blink:



Yeah..he hit me too..but told me he got my name from here.

I told him that's one strong shoe fetish..lol


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Mar 17, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Yeah..he hit me too..but told me he got my name from here.
> 
> I told him that's one strong shoe fetish..lol


Said conversation is now posted on my myspace blog, should anyone want a few laughs.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 17, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I just got a random IM from a guy with a high heeled shoe fetish who wanted a BBW to wear heels for him AND take over his finances. And he got my IM off another list I'm on where I've never posted anything.
> 
> :blink:



Fuck, financial domination RULES.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Mar 17, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Fuck, financial domination RULES.


I'll give you his username, you can gain a bunch of weight, and there ya go. Everybody wins. Him, you, and the other BBWs who won't get weird IMs anymore.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 17, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I'll give you his username, you can gain a bunch of weight, and there ya go. Everybody wins. Him, you, and the other BBWs who won't get weird IMs anymore.



Awesome!

You assume I have ANY self-discipline though.


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 17, 2007)

I got hit too..He wanted to buy me shoes. It took longer than normal for me to shut the IM down. I mean, Shoes!!! lol


----------



## elle camino (Mar 18, 2007)

i confess that no matter how old i get, or how over the silly bar scene i think i am, i still feel like an absolute turd whenever i stay in on a friday night.
at any rate, i'm turning on AIM for a little while (incredibly rare, for me). sn: nonvuitton. 
harass me!
edit! if you try me in the next few minutes i'll be at the store buying more chocolate covered pretzels. so. i won't be a very good conversationalist.


----------



## Ash (Mar 18, 2007)

elle camino said:


> i confess that no matter how old i get, or how over the silly bar scene i think i am, i still feel like an absolute turd whenever i stay in on a friday night.



Me too!

A turd, indeed...


----------



## elle camino (Mar 18, 2007)

also i just like the word turd.


TURD!


ok i'm over it, actually.


----------



## Ash (Mar 18, 2007)

I remember that in Junior High, there was a great debate among a group of my friends as to how the word "turd" was properly spelled. We actually looked it up in the dictionary and found it defined, succinctly, as "a piece of dung". I don't know why I still find that funny, but I do.


----------



## magnoliagrows (Mar 18, 2007)

elle camino said:


> also i just like the word turd.
> 
> 
> TURD!
> ...




My husband likes that word too. Last week he was preaching at church and said it from the pulpit. :doh: I looked around but no one seemed to notice. He did get a little ribbing about it after though. Turd...from the pulpit?


----------



## rainyday (Mar 18, 2007)

Ashley said:


> I remember that in Junior High, there was a great debate among a group of my friends as to how the word "turd" was properly spelled. We actually looked it up in the dictionary and found it defined, succinctly, as "a piece of dung". I don't know why I still find that funny, but I do.


In grade school, where the passing of gas is one of THE most amusing things imaginable, my friends and I thought we were very clever looking up "fart" in the dictionary in our classroom. "A loud explosion between the legs." I swear that's what it said. We giggled ourselves silly.


----------



## ripley (Mar 19, 2007)

Plane tickets are bought. 37 days and counting!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 19, 2007)

*counts on fingers and toes... and fingers again*

That'll put your birthday... during your vacation.


----------



## elle camino (Mar 19, 2007)

dear dreams where i grow a unicorn horn - 


stop being scary! you SOUND like you should be _fun_. and now i can't sleep. 


-Elle C.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 19, 2007)

I confess I am in the mood for the sweetness today. Flowers, nice people, donuts, pretty clothes, politeness. We'll see.


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 19, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I confess I am in the mood for the sweetness today. Flower, nice people, donuts, pretty clothes, politeness. We'll see.



Then let's start this out right:


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 19, 2007)

IC that the journal title abbreviation "dig. dis. sci." gives me a sorely needed giggle.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 19, 2007)

elle camino said:


> dear dreams where i grow a unicorn horn -
> 
> 
> stop being scary! you SOUND like you should be _fun_. and now i can't sleep.
> ...



IC that I LOL'd.


----------



## elle camino (Mar 19, 2007)

yeah i am not allowed to post on the internet after just waking up from creepy dreams, anymore. 
sheesh.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't feel good...I want someone to come take care of me...I'm very whiney when I don't feel good can you tell?


----------



## RedVelvet (Mar 19, 2007)

I confess that I feel stuck....work stuck, money stuck, creatively stuck.. all of it....since the initial breakup I have lost my.....sense of forward movement.

I miss myself.


----------



## Tina (Mar 19, 2007)

You'll come back, RV, and I predict, even better than before. Once you find you again, you'll likely have changed a bit, to become even more of who you are, if that makes any sense. It can take a while sometimes, though, but don't fret. You are stuck in all of these areas, so maybe it's time to try something new -- hobby or something you've always wanted to try. Doing something you want/like to do might give you the juice to get back to the things you need to do.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 19, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> I confess that I feel stuck....work stuck, money stuck, creatively stuck.. all of it....since the initial breakup I have lost my.....sense of forward movement.
> 
> I miss myself.








Realizing you're stuck is the first step towards getting yourself un-stuck. Once you see opportunities presenting themselves (they've been there all along - you just haven't seen them yet), you'll start realizing the forward movement again, don't worry. 

Breakups suck, but really - you have to stop and take the time to realize what's happened and recover from it. If you don't, you repeat it all over again - and that's _really_ being stuck. Life is like a really mean second grade teacher that way - it holds you back a grade until you complete the lessons successfully.


----------



## RedVelvet (Mar 19, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Realizing you're stuck is the first step towards getting yourself un-stuck. Once you see opportunities presenting themselves (they've been there all along - you just haven't seen them yet), you'll start realizing the forward movement again, don't worry.
> 
> Breakups suck, but really - you have to stop and take the time to realize what's happened and recover from it. If you don't, you repeat it all over again - and that's _really_ being stuck. Life is like a really mean second grade teacher that way - it holds you back a grade until you complete the lessons successfully.




No kidding.....

I'm in the recovery part now....but beyond just trying to take good care of myself.....as well as spending time with people who help me to realize what I DO deserve.....not sure what else to do.....

....not that that isnt a lot....

(Full Disclosure.....Samantha was the best and most amazing shoulder when it came to rants about "the breakup"....great fucking friend, this woman is...)


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 19, 2007)

check is in the mail


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm having a root canal tomorrow. Oh Boy.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 19, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I'm having a root canal tomorrow. Oh Boy.



I wish I could tell you not to worry, but I'm sure that won't help...so I'm sure things will turn out fine. My fingers and toes are crossed for you! And hey, the drugs you'll get will probably make you forget that you were even the slightest apprehensive.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 19, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I'm having a root canal tomorrow. Oh Boy.


It's _nothing_ these days. Seriously, I had a giant-ass root canal (my first ever) last fall, and I hardly felt a thing, even after the shots wore off. I was very surprised. 

Honestly, I'm more bothered by cleanings - those hurt me for about three days. The root canal was like a fart in a hurricane, hardly noticed.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 19, 2007)

I confess I'm having one of those moments where its hard to love my pets. I just laid down to play a game on the computer and realized my bed and all my blankets were peed on by my _ohsofreakingadorable _cat, again. The ones she peed on a few days ago are still in hallway. No sheets, no blankets and no dryer. 

I'd be a bad mom. I can't stand the resentment I feel. Ha.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 19, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I'm having one of those moments where its hard to love my pets. I just laid down to play a game on the computer and realized my bed and all my blankets were peed on by my _ohsofreakingadorable _cat, again. The ones she peed on a few days ago are still in hallway. No sheets, no blankets and no dryer.
> 
> I'd be a bad mom. I can't stand the resentment I feel. Ha.



Oh I'm sorry honey. I had a kitty (many years ago) that was peeing on my clothes piles and I was losing shirts by the minute, it was so frustrating. I moved the clothes into bins and it stopped, but I can't imagine how you manage it with your bed? Maybe you can put a giant rubber sheet on top and make it less scent appealing?

You're not a bad Mom at all, it's just a frustrating/helpless situation... you don't want to be mad at them for acting as a cat acts sometimes, and you can't help being upset that they're making things hard.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 19, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I'm having one of those moments where its hard to love my pets. I just laid down to play a game on the computer and realized my bed and all my blankets were peed on by my _ohsofreakingadorable _cat, again. The ones she peed on a few days ago are still in hallway. No sheets, no blankets and no dryer.
> 
> I'd be a bad mom. I can't stand the resentment I feel. Ha.



Be honest...

Are you SURE your room-mates are potty-trained?

Mango could be getting unfairly blamed.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 19, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Be honest...
> 
> Are you SURE your room-mates are potty-trained?
> 
> Mango could be getting unfairly blamed.



I know right? The thing is, as you know, cat pee smells like nothing else on the planet and when your personal belongs are soaked in it, you hope to god it isn't your rooommate, because that's how I could kill a man.

On the to do list: Vet appointment, another set of sheets (need more than 2 with all this laundry), a rubber sheet, natural cleaner, and some deterrent shit. 

Or I could just tarp my bed. But that's not very sexy.


----------



## elle camino (Mar 19, 2007)

bleh, monday night. 
i should go out but god it's rainy and shitty outside.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 19, 2007)

elle camino said:


> i should go out but god it's rainy and shitty outside.



It's Seattle. How is this different from any other day?


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 19, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I'm having one of those moments where its hard to love my pets. I just laid down to play a game on the computer and realized my bed and all my blankets were peed on by my _ohsofreakingadorable _cat, again. The ones she peed on a few days ago are still in hallway. No sheets, no blankets and no dryer.
> 
> I'd be a bad mom. I can't stand the resentment I feel. Ha.


 

X-Mats -  I have these on my couches, and it has made a big difference. 

Probably cheaper than rubber sheets and a new mattress. 

I got mine from Jeffers Pets - They have great prices and their odor removal stuff is pretty good. Look around the site, might give you some ideas


----------



## elle camino (Mar 19, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> It's Seattle. How is this different from any other day?


it's different because tonight i'm too tipsy and full and lazy from dinner to muster up the energy to clothe myself appropriately for the elements. 

you know what i could really use? ladies in waiting. 
one or two would do just fine.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 19, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I know right? The thing is, as you know, cat pee smells like nothing else on the planet and when your personal belongs are soaked in it, you hope to god it isn't your rooommate, because that's how I could kill a man.
> 
> On the to do list: Vet appointment, another set of sheets (need more than 2 with all this laundry), a rubber sheet, natural cleaner, and some deterrent shit.
> 
> Or I could just tarp my bed. But that's not very sexy.



Jeez. I hope it's not your roomie either. 

I mean, Generic Depends are cheap. No reason to go all homicidal!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 19, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Or I could just tarp my bed. But that's not very sexy.



Or _is _it????


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 19, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Or _is _it????



Oh man. *goes off to shop for black rubber tarps and start plans to create a waterproof dungeon bedroom safe for cats and....er....adults*


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 20, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Oh man. *goes off to shop for black rubber tarps and start plans to create a waterproof dungeon bedroom safe for cats and....er....adults*



There you go, that's smart thinkin'. Make a positive out of a negative. 

LOL


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 20, 2007)

Tarp on a bed?

I think that I could handle that in a fap fantasy. I don't think it'd change much regarding overall sexiness.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 20, 2007)

I confess that every time I see that let her eat pot thread title..I want to change it to say Let her eat pot pie..


LMFAO


mmm.. cold medicine is good stuff man


----------



## supersoup (Mar 21, 2007)

i confess i'm determined to cure this boredom disease i have. i'm so disinterested in everything, and i sit up til the wee hours of the morning doing nothing at all. effing internet. sleep more, be bored less.


----------



## cactopus (Mar 21, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i confess i'm determined to cure this boredom disease i have. i'm so disinterested in everything, and i sit up til the wee hours of the morning doing nothing at all. effing internet. sleep more, be bored less.



Eh I get that all the time too. Too bored to even do fun stuff. I don't feel like watching TV... don't feel like playing computer games... reading... 

Then again I've still managed to find this place very fulfilling lately... even if I can't post about anything interesting.


----------



## supersoup (Mar 21, 2007)

cactopus said:


> Eh I get that all the time too. Too bored to even do fun stuff. I don't feel like watching TV... don't feel like playing computer games... reading...
> 
> Then again I've still managed to find this place very fulfilling lately... even if I can't post about anything interesting.



yes, i usually spend my nights wandering aimlessly around here. until i finally get sleepy that is!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Mar 21, 2007)

I confess that after my... shall we say hiatus?... I'm gonna try and make the effort to participate on this site once more. I miss the cordial feeling of this place too much; it's something I want to be a part of. Forgive me, and thank you. Best wishes!

~~I also confess that I made the oopsie of posting this on the wrong thread at first. LoL Staying up too late, perhaps?


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 21, 2007)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I confess that after my... shall we say hiatus?... I'm gonna try and make the effort to participate on this site once more. I miss the cordial feeling of this place too much; it's something I want to be a part of. Forgive me, and thank you. Best wishes!
> 
> ~~I also confess that I made the oopsie of posting this on the wrong thread at first. LoL Staying up too late, perhaps?



WB and I hope you find yourself participating more because it seems fun and natural.  That's why most are here!


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 21, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess that every time I see that let her eat pot thread title..I want to change it to say Let her eat pot pie..



Let her eat pot stickers (I like those a lot.) :eat1:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 21, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Let her eat pot stickers (I like those a lot.) :eat1:



I've never had pot stickers..maybe you should enlighten me


----------



## Tina (Mar 21, 2007)

Pot stickers are probably my favorite dim sum. Yum. :eat2: 

They are a Chinese dumpling with a thin(nish, depending upon who makes them) dough with a mixture of meat (usually pork, but sometimes chicken) and finely minced green onion and seasonings that get boiled and then fried and served with a dipping sauce that's usually made of soy sauce, sesame oil, rice vinegar and ground red peppers. I like sauce without too much pepper. Anyway, it is definitely food of the Gods.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 21, 2007)

I confess that I feel sad when I go into the chat room...everyone has met and I feel out of the loop. BLAH


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 21, 2007)

IC that after almost a year of refusing to think too much about it, I'm watching a movie. One of the movies that would remind me of...

It's another big step. I don't think that there's many more to take.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 21, 2007)

Tina said:


> Pot stickers are probably my favorite dim sum. Yum. :eat2:
> 
> They are a Chinese dumpling with a thin(nish, depending upon who makes them) dough with a mixture of meat (usually pork, but sometimes chicken) and finely minced green onion and seasonings that get boiled and then fried and served with a dipping sauce that's usually made of soy sauce, sesame oil, rice vinegar and ground red peppers. I like sauce without too much pepper. Anyway, it is definitely food of the Gods.



w00t!  .............


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 21, 2007)

I put in my notice at my warehouse job today. And I havent felt this good in so long! I will be a bit broke for a while. But in the end I will be so much more happy! My last day is April 13th. Friday.... the 13th. Hmmmm.....


----------



## Tina (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks, Fuzzy. Nummy, eh? 
 
Sasha, Friday the 13th have always been good days for me. I think it will be for you, too.


----------



## elle camino (Mar 21, 2007)

yay sasha! quitting jobs is the best. 
last time i quit a job it was at a staff meeting, so i got to do the around the room "fuck you, fuck YOU, fuck you, you're cool, fuck you..." thing. then i jogged out of the building with the rocky theme song playing in my head.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 21, 2007)

elle camino said:


> yay sasha! quitting jobs is the best.
> last time i quit a job it was at a staff meeting, so i got to do the around the room "fuck you, fuck YOU, fuck you, you're cool, fuck you..." thing. then i jogged out of the building with the rocky theme song playing in my head.



...Have I told you that I love you recently?

Seriously, this is one of the coolest things I've heard all day.


----------



## supersoup (Mar 21, 2007)

i confess i had a blast today. my buddy and i went on a shortish road trip, and we wandered around our destination for ages giggling, it was mahhhhvelous. i even got to see almost all of the fairy doors in ann arbor!

yes, i am always this dorky. 

View attachment fairydoor.JPG


----------



## rainyday (Mar 21, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess that I feel sad when I go into the chat room...everyone has met and I feel out of the loop. BLAH


So all of us you met in Vegas last year are what? Nothing? 

I confess I haven't been keeping up with the boards as much as usual. I'd be obliged if someone would PM and tell me if I miss a thread that's especially:

A. Hilarious
B. Hot
C. Touching
D. In need of responses
E. Eye opening
F. Hilarious WITH hot touching.

Thank you very much.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 21, 2007)

rainyday said:


> So all of us you met in Vegas last year are what? Nothing?
> 
> I confess I haven't been keeping up with the boards as much as usual. I'd be obliged if someone would PM and tell me if I miss a thread that's especially:
> 
> ...



Of course not  You guys just aren't in there as often as that NE crew..LOL

I really wish I could afford to get Nationally Certified. Then I would move to the East coast and beg someone to take me in..LOL and keep me


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 21, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i confess i had a blast today. my buddy and i went on a shortish road trip, and we wandered around our destination for ages giggling, it was mahhhhvelous. i even got to see almost all of the fairy doors in ann arbor!
> 
> yes, i am always this dorky.



Ahhh, so jealous of the fairy door sightings. Since I pointed them out to you, I feel you MUST share every single picture with me somewhere. 

MUST!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 21, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess that I feel sad when I go into the chat room...everyone has met and I feel out of the loop. BLAH



Well, if we can get you here in May, then that problem will be solved!


----------



## supersoup (Mar 21, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Ahhh, so jealous of the fairy door sightings. Since I pointed them out to you, I feel you MUST share every single picture with me somewhere.
> 
> MUST!!



sadly, there are only two. that one, and one with me next to it grinning like a frakkin idiot. it was windy and cold, and my camera was refusing to work after the first door.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 21, 2007)

supersoup said:


> sadly, there are only two. that one, and one with me next to it grinning like a frakkin idiot. it was windy and cold, and my camera was refusing to work after the first door.



Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Really.


----------



## supersoup (Mar 21, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Really.



i don't mind. just another reason to go back when it's warmer and do it all again! with detailed goofball pictures for your vicarious enjoyment!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 21, 2007)

*raising hand* What's a fairy door?? They look cute, but what are they for?




AnnMarie said:


> Ahhh, so jealous of the fairy door sightings. Since I pointed them out to you, I feel you MUST share every single picture with me somewhere.
> 
> MUST!!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 21, 2007)

supersoup said:


> all of the fairy doors in ann arbor!





AnnMarie said:


> the fairy door sightings. Since I pointed them out to you, I feel you MUST share every single picture with me somewhere.
> 
> MUST!!


I just did some research. 

What a strange, cool thing.


----------



## supersoup (Mar 21, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I just did some research.
> 
> What a strange, cool thing.



http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=5393277

AM showed me that link yesterday, i wanted something to do in ann arbor. they are so sweet, exact minis of the doors of the shops they sit on. there were even m&m's, pennies, and little charms left on the tiny doors for the fairies, it was so cute, and fun wandering around looking for them.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 21, 2007)

I loved this site. And the "doors" poster! Too funny - we collect the 'other' doors posters, so that one is particularly fun. 

I love that there are sometimes visible inside details, and that the doors ocassionally disappear or move. Charming, all around.


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 22, 2007)

IC... 30 Seconds to Mars, one of the greatest stage shows I have ever seen... ever!!!!

And Jared Leto... so hot... he was totally stopped next to me when he came into the crowd during "The Kill" and i got to sing in the mic with him :wubu: 

Almost the most rockstar I have ever felt ^_^


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 22, 2007)

KnottyOne said:


> And Jared Leto... so hot... he was totally stopped next to me when he came into the crowd during "The Kill" and i got to sing in the mic with him :wubu:



Im so jealous. I want to be that close to Mr Leto. Mmmmmm. :smitten: :smitten:



elle camino said:


> yay sasha! quitting jobs is the best.
> last time i quit a job it was at a staff meeting, so i got to do the around the room "fuck you, fuck YOU, fuck you, you're cool, fuck you..." thing. then i jogged out of the building with the rocky theme song playing in my head.



This is why I love you so Elle


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 22, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> *raising hand* What's a fairy door?? They look cute, but what are they for?



I confess that I'm glad you saved me from asking. :bow:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 22, 2007)

I confess that I"m feeling much better after my nightmare..even though my sub conscience thought funny to finish out the dream later.

Anyways..I just got a call from a friend that's coming up from OKC to take me to the Oklahoma Aquarium. I'm so excited. This will be my first trip to one EVER. WOO HOO..and another trip kinda into Tulsa and then onto Jenks.

I'm actually doing something on my spring break..


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm hoping really bad that those pictures that I just took came out well.


----------



## RedVelvet (Mar 22, 2007)

IC that I love Blackjack's animated avatar to the point of distraction.


----------



## elle camino (Mar 22, 2007)

eeew.
checkit. 

so i get about a dozen or so creepy myspace add requests every day, from people and bands i don't know. before i deny them, i usually at least take a cursory glance at their profiles to make sure i really actually don't know who they are, and it's not just someone i used to know who looks a lot different now. 
so anyways TODAY i noticed i have about five adds from little HxC-looking girlies. kinda strange, but it's possible i know them in real life, so i click on their profiles.
EEP.
a few choice copy/pastes:


> I believe
> 
> I believe in perfection
> Willing to give everything I have for it
> ...





>





> GROSS. ME NO UNDERSTANDY.
> why would this little cadre of ana fans all add ME at the same time? i don't know them! at all! is it not clear that i'm fat? am i 'thinspiration'? i'm baffled.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 23, 2007)

It's going to storm......I hate storms..I guess I'm getting no sleep again tonight


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 23, 2007)

Sorry Mist.. I'd trade with you if I could.. I like a good thunder and lightning storm.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 23, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Sorry Mist.. I'd trade with you if I could.. I like a good thunder and lightning storm.



I hate them....maybe if I had someone to protect me they would be tolerable..but other than that..no thank you..lol


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 23, 2007)

I had an apartment in East Texas where the lightning storm were really intense. And the thunderclaps just shook everything. It was Shock and Awe.  Of course, I felt I was safe in the shelter of the apartment building.

Another time, I was in a one man tent, in the middle of the Uintah wilderness, which was a two day hike away from my truck, when I experience the mother of all scary thunder and lightning storms. I thought for sure I was going to be electrocuted, and no one would find my body for months.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 23, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Another time, I was in a one man tent, in the middle of the Uintah wilderness, which was a two day hike away from my truck, when I experience the mother of all scary thunder and lightning storms. I thought for sure I was going to be electrocuted, and no one would find my body for months.



I'm going to bed..and totally praying I don't have a nightmare from reading this..LOL

I'm glad you weren't hurt and your body is intact and alive and kicking.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Mar 23, 2007)

If it's any consolation, it's storming here as we speak... The cats are both in the basement to "hide" from it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm a geek for Mother Nature at her best/worst. I spent lots of time online after the Indonesian Tsunami watching those amateur video clips of the tide coming in. So fasinating... So deadly...


----------



## Tina (Mar 23, 2007)

I adore a good storm! All that dramtic lightning and thunder is just marvelous, and even moreso with someone special to share it with.



> I'm a geek for Mother Nature at her best/worst. I spent lots of time online after the Indonesian Tsunami watching those amateur video clips of the tide coming in. So fasinating... So deadly...



I did, too, Fuzzy. I still find this site fascinating. Also, stuff like this.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 23, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I'm a geek for Mother Nature at her best/worst. I spent lots of time online after the Indonesian Tsunami watching those amateur video clips of the tide coming in. So fasinating... So deadly...



Maybe it's because of one too many wake ups at 3 am to go to the cellar as a kid..who knows..all I know is that I hate them...and I hate them because of what they can lead to..


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 23, 2007)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> If it's any consolation, it's storming here as we speak... The cats are both in the basement to "hide" from it.



awww..poor kitties..I'd be in the basement too if I had one. I finally just went to bed. I figured if it got to be too much I'd just drag a mattresses into the bathroom and sleep..lol


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 23, 2007)

IC that this made everything right with the world this morning. (it's a link to a .wav file...not sure if it will post here. If not, PM me and I'll send it to anyone who wants it.)


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 23, 2007)

elle camino said:


> eeew.
> checkit.
> 
> so i get about a dozen or so creepy myspace add requests every day, from people and bands i don't know. before i deny them, i usually at least take a cursory glance at their profiles to make sure i really actually don't know who they are, and it's not just someone i used to know who looks a lot different now.
> ...



This is going to sound mean, but I honestly wish people like that would get an eating disorder. They think it's a big diet/contest. Want to be the sickest? I hope they win. I wonder if these people have any clue what it's like to go from being an ox of a woman to being sick and tired all the time.

It kind of amuses me they've got no clue about how eating disordered people think and yet they strive for it. I have a good friend who weighs 84 lbs. and eats Taco Bell three to four times a week.


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 23, 2007)

I sacrificed watching NCAA basketball to go to a kids bday party at Chuck E Cheese.


----------



## RedVelvet (Mar 23, 2007)

snuggletiger said:


> I sacrificed watching NCAA basketball to go to a kids bday party at Chuck E Cheese.




Dooood......that...is kind.

Chuck E. Cheese is....well...my idea of hell. Truly. 1984 style.


----------



## FA to the Bone (Mar 23, 2007)

*I confess that I don´t drink beer anymore...* :shocked:


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 23, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> Dooood......that...is kind.
> 
> Chuck E. Cheese is....well...my idea of hell. Truly. 1984 style.



Sheer horror. Funky smelling children and crummy upgraded carnival games. I felt worse for the people that worked there. They all had that forgotten man look to them. Like there was no hope or cheer left in the game of life.


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 23, 2007)

To those who are watching (you know who you are): Your actions and words show more about the kind of person you are than about the person you're purposely trying to hurt. Grow up. You're certainly *not* behaving like the type of person you profess to being (you also know exactly what I mean here, too..that thing about casting the first stone, WWJD, glass houses, etc). 

And, just from me to you, since I don't pretend to be something I'm not: (words that would be deleted by the moderators for breaking the rules.)


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 24, 2007)

While I really miss having satellite TV, I'm SO loving watching a vintage 1980ish episode of Soul Train with Don Cornelius right now. Skinny ties, fades, lace, ruffles, spandex, and shoulder pads abound.. I'm having one of those nostalgic moments of a time of my life when things were less complicated. Rosie Perez is getting down too. Love this stuff.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 24, 2007)

IC cleaning is a hell of a lot easier when Ryan's out of the house.


----------



## supersoup (Mar 24, 2007)

i confess i'm dying for a nice day. i want to go outside and blow bubbles and lay in the grass.

*sigh*


----------



## supersoup (Mar 24, 2007)

i'm really effin bored. i need more than two friends.

oy.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 24, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i confess i'm dying for a nice day. i want to go outside and blow bubbles and lay in the grass.
> 
> *sigh*



Take a road trip south a bit...it's been mid to upper 70s the last few days. Occasional rain but brief and far between, with intermittent sun. I've been working on getting the cabin fever blown off.


----------



## Ash (Mar 24, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i confess i'm dying for a nice day. i want to go outside and blow bubbles and lay in the grass.
> 
> *sigh*



You can come stay with me, supee! It's in the high 70s here. Perfect weather, IMO.


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat (Mar 24, 2007)

I confess that I am tired as hell and if anyone knows ANYTHING about FHA home loans please email me at [email protected] because I am approved for a loan but not sure if I should accept it.. there has to be something I am missing.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 25, 2007)

Man, sometimes it's just charming to buy from foreign Ebay sellers:
_"You receive the product, please give me good feedback, i very thankfulness! if you want buy our any item, please you tell me... if you interest in more, welcome you to (website)" _


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 25, 2007)

IC mod boys are yummy eye candy even if they think I'm a preppy snob. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 25, 2007)

IC I'm wondering where Stan and Kerrypop went... am I just clueless or are they MIA?

Or both?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 25, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> IC I'm wondering where Stan and Kerrypop went... am I just clueless or are they MIA?
> 
> Or both?



I was just thinking that today...They were getting married this summer right?


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 25, 2007)

Eloped to Vegas? Stranger things have happened.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 25, 2007)

IC I'm a moron - this was her last post: 

http://tinyurl.com/2466wz

But still... should be back by now!!


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 25, 2007)

*Angus*

One of my mothers three (3) lovely members of the family, just passed away this morning (Saturday morning, technically). He was a very sweet thing, very smart, and very laid back... but certainly had his spunky moments. There was not a nasty or angry bone in his body.

I confess he will be missed.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Mar 25, 2007)

Chimpi, I'm so sorry about Angus. He sure looked to be a sweet dog.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm sorry Chimpi.


My confession: I slept away my spring break..which was really part of my plan of doing absolutely nothing. I did manage to make a mess with all the clothes that I want to sell. I managed to get rid of some shirts..but I don't know about all this denim..I guess I'll try ebay and see what happens.

I also confess I'm spending money I don't really have today so I can eat and not feel like I'm starvin marvin


----------



## rainyday (Mar 25, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> IC I'm wondering where Stan and Kerrypop went... am I just clueless or are they MIA?
> 
> Or both?



I think last week was finals and this week is spring break, so that might explain it.


----------



## Janet (Mar 25, 2007)

rainyday said:


> In grade school, where the passing of gas is one of THE most amusing things imaginable, my friends and I thought we were very clever looking up "fart" in the dictionary in our classroom. "A loud explosion between the legs." I swear that's what it said. We giggled ourselves silly.



THIS IS CRAZY!!  

When I was a kid, my brother and sister and I did the same thing....and it was the same definition....followed by "a vulgar term". It was so funny, we still remember it!

I wonder if we had the same dictionary????


----------



## rainyday (Mar 25, 2007)

Janet said:


> THIS IS CRAZY!!
> 
> When I was a kid, my brother and sister and I did the same thing....and it was the same definition....followed by "a vulgar term". It was so funny, we still remember it!
> 
> I wonder if we had the same dictionary????



Haha. I bet we did. Funny that you remembered the wording too. Thinking about it now, it seems like a really inadequate definition.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 25, 2007)

Is this episode of Family Guy a repeat? That's got Bill Clinton judging a cankle contest?

ETA: ohhhh...must be. has the "fat girl party" scene in it. hah!


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 25, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Is this episode of Family Guy a repeat? That's got Bill Clinton judging a cankle contest?
> 
> ETA: ohhhh...must be. has the "fat girl party" scene in it. hah!



I have nothing to add... it just felt necessary to shove my avatar in here. 
Carry on.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 26, 2007)

I confess that the Bugatti Veyron at top speed looks ... incredible.
10 Radiators, 16 cylinders, and 1001 Horsepower is one mean machine...


----------



## ripley (Mar 26, 2007)

I confess I like to rep people for weird things. I once repped a guy for saying he was fascinated by ingrown hairs.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 26, 2007)

I confess that a Dimmer (who I'll keep nameless to protect her anonymity unless she tells me otherwise) just restored my faith in the true nature of mankind and the generoisty of people's spirits today. 

What an amazing person. You know who you are.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 26, 2007)

Loneliness, go away. You're no friend of mine, even if you crash here once in a while.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 26, 2007)

I caught a glimpse of an itty bitty garden snake movin' alongside the house. It aint every day that I get to see a snake.

Well, it scared the bejeezus outta the eldest boy; well kinda. He was the first one to see it because he was just outside raking the yard.

So he came inside and got me. Together, we watched it slither 'neath something or other alongside the house. It was a warm day today. It was hiding in the shade where it was cool. I saw its forked tongue moving about so I figured that it might've been trying to seek a cooler place.


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 26, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> I caught a glimpse of an itty bitty garden snake...
> 
> ...it scared the bejeezus outta the eldest boy...



Hang on, weren't _YOU_ the 'eldest' of all the 'boys' there?


'fraidy cat...


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 26, 2007)

I confess to hoping the Irv Weinstein pic shows up all over the 'net.


.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 26, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> I confess to hoping the Irv Weinstein pic shows up all over the 'net.
> 
> 
> .



I've saved it and will use it in the future.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 27, 2007)

When I was younger I used to think Elton John was singing "hold me closer, Tony Danza" in his song "Tiny Dancer" and I often wondered why my family made me sing it so often at family events. 

They asked me to do it again tonight.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Mar 27, 2007)

IC that, while trying to sleep, I felt a bug crawling on my arm... The bug resembled a house fly, but was unlike any bug I'd seen before... I pinched it in my fingers before I knew what it was, and then when I realized it was a bug, I turned on the light, saw the bugger, and threw it somewhere. Now I got the Heeby-Jeevies (Ha!) and can't fall asleep...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 27, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Loneliness, go away. You're no friend of mine, even if you crash here once in a while.


You're never alone, Kevin. And no, I'm not talking about the ghosts.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 27, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You're never alone, Kevin. And no, I'm not talking about the ghosts.



Expect a hastily-made photoshopped pic of me with a ghost later on, once I get home from work.


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 27, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> When I was younger I used to think Elton John was singing "hold me closer, Tony Danza" in his song "Tiny Dancer" and I often wondered why my family made me sing it so often at family events.
> 
> They asked me to do it again tonight.



Aww! I'm going to be very sympathetic, and also pretend that I didn't giggle a little at the thought.
(I'm sorry, though. I hope they didn't traumatize you too much.)


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 27, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> When I was younger I used to think Elton John was singing "hold me closer, Tony Danza" in his song "Tiny Dancer" and I often wondered why my family made me sing it so often at family events.
> 
> They asked me to do it again tonight.



You're not alone. For years, my father made the family sing "Tiny Dancer" most evenings, just before dinner. Don't get me wrong, it's a good song and all.


----------



## jamie (Mar 27, 2007)

I confess we have a ghost in our soon-to-be ex apartment, and no one will believe me. 

The thing is, it is a ghost cat. Sometimes I will feel one of the cats hop on the bed, walk around and settle close to me, however, when I look to see which one, there is nothing there. Last night, our next to last night in the house, I was almost asleep when there was a very loud crying mew in my ear. I jerked up to see which one was on the pillow with me, but Suki was at the foot of the bed and Colin wasn't in the room...then I felt that sensation of a cat walking on the bed again.

My workmates and friends think it is a riot, and my boyfriend just keeps smirking and nodding.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 27, 2007)

Does stepping out of an argument at a friend's request, even when the other asshole friend continues to bicker, still make me the better person, even if I REALLY want to verbally tear the person a new asshole?


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Mar 27, 2007)

jamie said:


> I confess we have a ghost in our soon-to-be ex apartment, and no one will believe me.


I confess I believe you.

I had an apartment with a ghost pet. My cat could see it, and my friend did, but I didn't. They both suddenly looked at the same place in the living room at the same time where I didn't see anything, and my friend said it was an animal spirit.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 27, 2007)

jamie said:


> I confess we have a ghost in our soon-to-be ex apartment, and no one will believe me.
> 
> The thing is, it is a ghost cat. Sometimes I will feel one of the cats hop on the bed, walk around and settle close to me, however, when I look to see which one, there is nothing there. Last night, our next to last night in the house, I was almost asleep when there was a very loud crying mew in my ear. I jerked up to see which one was on the pillow with me, but Suki was at the foot of the bed and Colin wasn't in the room...then I felt that sensation of a cat walking on the bed again.
> 
> My workmates and friends think it is a riot, and my boyfriend just keeps smirking and nodding.



Hmm.

Do you notice a sudden drop in temperature during these events? Has anything peculiar appeared in photographs taken in the apartment?

Lacking the chance to actually investigate, some of this info should suffice.

I WANT TO BELIEVE


----------



## supersoup (Mar 27, 2007)

i confess i just had my dog out and saw the most awesome fat girl ever. she came driving up my road in this hot little blue sportscar, music blaring, singing along, and rocking this awesome little halter top. i was at the very end of my driveway and couldn't help but catcall her and grin...she was a fox. a fatty fox if you will. she smiled, waved and honked, and went on her way.  

also, june can't come fast enough. i need a vacation from work, and can't wait to go to rhode island.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 27, 2007)

IC I bought a tube top today.

Best part is I look awesome in it. Like, seriously awesome. I bet I sound arrogant, but I don't care. I never thought I could wear such a thing.


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 27, 2007)

YAY for tube tops! 

I confess that I ran out of cat food this afternoon and therefore fed my kitty dog food for dinner. The dog didn't mind.


----------



## RedVelvet (Mar 27, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> YAY for tube tops!
> 
> I confess that I ran out of cat food this afternoon and therefore fed my kitty dog food for dinner. The dog didn't mind.




Be careful you dont tip over the bag...would hate to have them be...um..overfed.


(curtsey to Elle Camino.)


----------



## Esme (Mar 27, 2007)

IC that there are days I want to bang my head into a wall over, and over, and over, and over, and over again... until things start making sense again.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 27, 2007)

Tooz said:


> IC I bought a tube top today.
> 
> Best part is I look awesome in it. Like, seriously awesome. I bet I sound arrogant, but I don't care. I never thought I could wear such a thing.



I wanna see! I wanna see!


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 27, 2007)

LOL, RedVelvet. I was not allowed to rep you again, so soon. 

And I second the "i wanna see the tube top" notion, Tooz! Since I can't hold them up, I'm jealous/fascinated by women who can wear the hell out of them.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 27, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I wanna see! I wanna see!



I may take pics. I was like "O:". I always thought apple-y peeps couldn't wear them, but daaaang.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 27, 2007)

Tooz said:


> I may take pics. I was like "O:". I always thought apple-y peeps couldn't wear them, but daaaang.



I wanna see too! I am really into the idea of buyingn one of these; wanna see how they work fo real!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 27, 2007)

Tooz said:


> I may take pics. I was like "O:". I always thought apple-y peeps couldn't wear them, but daaaang.



I think I work the ones I wear *others may not agree but I sure as hell like the way I look in them..LOL* and I'm a definite apple..lol So yeah..get them posted..lol on the double!


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 27, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Does stepping out of an argument at a friend's request, even when the other asshole friend continues to bicker, still make me the better person, even if I REALLY want to verbally tear the person a new asshole?



Yep. Hard to do, too.


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 27, 2007)

Serious props to anyone who can wear a tube top..On me, they would be like wearing a headband around my boobs. On that note..

IC that my daughter accidently stepped on my nipple tonight and I screamed so loud it freaked her out. Think me: Laying on the floor watching TV..her walking towards me to jump on me..steps right on the nip. It still hurts! She's a tiny thing too..about 45 lbs. and 6 yrs. old. Ouch!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 27, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> Serious props to anyone who can wear a tube top..On me, they would be like wearing a headband around my boobs. On that note..
> 
> IC that my daughter accidently stepped on my nipple tonight and I screamed so loud it freaked her out. Think me: Laying on the floor watching TV..her walking towards me to jump on me..steps right on the nip. It still hurts! She's a tiny thing too..about 45 lbs. and 6 yrs. old. Ouch!!



Every once in a while my super fat kitty does that to me... I give a little yelp which makes him freeze, only further prolonging the pain! lol 

Luckily I'm always on a bed with a 20lbs cat... not on a floor with a kid! Eek!!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 27, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> Hang on, weren't _YOU_ the 'eldest' of all the 'boys' there?
> 
> 
> 'fraidy cat...



I'm the manly man! :blink: Me, afraid? nuh-uh, no siree!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 27, 2007)

jamie said:


> I confess we have a ghost in our soon-to-be ex apartment, and no one will believe me.
> 
> The thing is, it is a ghost cat. Sometimes I will feel one of the cats hop on the bed, walk around and settle close to me, however, when I look to see which one, there is nothing there. Last night, our next to last night in the house, I was almost asleep when there was a very loud crying mew in my ear. I jerked up to see which one was on the pillow with me, but Suki was at the foot of the bed and Colin wasn't in the room...then I felt that sensation of a cat walking on the bed again.
> 
> My workmates and friends think it is a riot, and my boyfriend just keeps smirking and nodding.



Whoa! Interesting Jamie.

I'm wondering right now what T.A.P.S. could uncover. :shocked: 

That's kinda creepy to hear a loud crying cat in your ear and then your cat and that much farther away.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 27, 2007)

I confess that I worked 11 hours today.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 27, 2007)

Bummer, dude. 

Now its unwind time, I guess. :happy:


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 27, 2007)

I confess that I often do not publicly announce great accomplishments or people who have stated some very informative, heart warming, intellectual, or superb things often enough, and would love to hand reputation to *swamptoad* for this post, but cannot.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Mar 27, 2007)

I C its not wise to tell your friends about incidents that involve parmesean cheese. They'll never let you live it down.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 27, 2007)

I confess that I watch the video for the song "The Neverending Story" on Youtube.com for more then I probably should.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 27, 2007)

Whenever my cat is on me, and decides to jump up and run off.. just before she enters hyperspace, her claws will extend and dig into me.

If I yell out, she'll stop and give me the freaked out look, but the claws will stay extended. I'm trying to learn not to yell out, so she'll warp out but pain is not so easily ignored.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 27, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I confess that I watch the video for the song "The Neverending Story" on Youtube.com for more then I probably should.


Marry me. <3


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 27, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> I confess that I often do not publicly announce great accomplishments or people who have stated some very informative, heart warming, intellectual, or superb things often enough, and would love to hand reputation to *swamptoad* for this post, but cannot.




Gee thanks, dude. :blush:


----------



## supersoup (Mar 27, 2007)

Tooz said:


> I may take pics. I was like "O:". I always thought apple-y peeps couldn't wear them, but daaaang.



i want to see so i can blanket you with compliments and ooooohs and aahhhhhs.

thank you.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 27, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Whenever my cat is on me, and decides to jump up and run off.. just before she enters hyperspace, her claws will extend and dig into me.
> 
> If I yell out, she'll stop and give me the freaked out look, but the claws will stay extended. I'm trying to learn not to yell out, so she'll warp out but pain is not so easily ignored.



The way you worded this whole description just cracks me up! :doh:


----------



## supersoup (Mar 27, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I confess that I watch the video for the song "The Neverending Story" on Youtube.com for more then I probably should.



i have that and the trailer bookmarked in my youtube folder.

yes, i have a youtube folder. don't judge me.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 27, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i have that and the trailer bookmarked in my youtube folder.
> 
> yes, i have a youtube folder. don't judge me.




< -- has multiple Kids Incorporated videos saved .. haha


----------



## supersoup (Mar 27, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> < -- has multiple Kids Incorporated videos saved .. haha



egads!!

so...

pardon if this is rude, but are you a self proclaimed dork/nerd as well? because i have several things of that sort saved. and if not, pretend this is just some sort of compliment.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 27, 2007)

Kids Incorporated...K I D S!

What about Hey Dude? And You Can't Do That on Television!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah, along with Pete & Pete, Salute Your Shorts .. What Would You Do? Welcome Freshman ..

My mind hath been numbed by the onslaught of nostalgic awesomeness.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 27, 2007)

I confess that....

Fergie used to be on "Kids Incorporated." Oh yeah, and Alanis Morisette from "You Can't Do That On Television."

Old Nickelodeon shows. hahahaha!!! 

I like a lot of 'em.

I share the old shows if I can find them with a 6 and 8 year old from time-to-time via Youtube before they go to school. *doh*


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 27, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Yeah, along with Pete & Pete, Salute Your Shorts



  I remember those days.

You can always tell how much confidence a man has by how far he sticks his elbow out the window (Pete & Pete's father while driving).


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 28, 2007)

Anyone else get irked at all the jokes Donkey Lips endured?


----------



## ripley (Mar 28, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I C its not wise to tell your friends about incidents that involve Parmesan cheese. They'll never let you live it down.



No, no they won't.


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 28, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Anyone else get irked at all the jokes Donkey Lips endured?



YES. Shooooot. Budnick was the worst.


----------



## Tina (Mar 28, 2007)

jamie said:


> I confess we have a ghost in our soon-to-be ex apartment, and no one will believe me.
> 
> The thing is, it is a ghost cat. Sometimes I will feel one of the cats hop on the bed, walk around and settle close to me, however, when I look to see which one, there is nothing there. Last night, our next to last night in the house, I was almost asleep when there was a very loud crying mew in my ear. I jerked up to see which one was on the pillow with me, but Suki was at the foot of the bed and Colin wasn't in the room...then I felt that sensation of a cat walking on the bed again.
> 
> My workmates and friends think it is a riot, and my boyfriend just keeps smirking and nodding.



Jamie, I have heard accounts like that and believe they happen. It must feel bizarre when it does, though.


----------



## saucywench (Mar 28, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> *I'm in a class by myself*


But, why, Fuzzy? Did you eat something gassy for lunch?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 28, 2007)

I confess I am home sick today and am living at a comfortably low-functioning level where all I wanna do is watch shows about baby animals on Animal Planet. I got stuff to do, but it can wait. Now I will get back in bed and watch baby sitka deer caper about the Alaskan landscape. Too cute. Wish someone were here to rub my feet.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 28, 2007)

jamie said:


> I confess we have a ghost in our soon-to-be ex apartment, and no one will believe me.
> 
> The thing is, it is a ghost cat. Sometimes I will feel one of the cats hop on the bed, walk around and settle close to me, however, when I look to see which one, there is nothing there. Last night, our next to last night in the house, I was almost asleep when there was a very loud crying mew in my ear. I jerked up to see which one was on the pillow with me, but Suki was at the foot of the bed and Colin wasn't in the room...then I felt that sensation of a cat walking on the bed again.
> 
> My workmates and friends think it is a riot, and my boyfriend just keeps smirking and nodding.



Maybe this is a Kentucky thing. The last two nights we've had weirdness going on to. 

The night before last, before heading up for bed, I locked the front storm door, closed the inner door, and put on the security chain...wife remembers seeing me do it. The next morning, she goes down stairs to leave for work and calls up that the front door is open...she checked, and the storm door was still locked and intact, so no one opened it from the outside, and daughter was working over night so she could not have opened it.

Last night, we both head to the bedroom to go to bed...once in the room, my wife remembered not turning off the light in the computer room, and went back to turn it off. 4:22 this morning, I wake up to a storm, remembering that the windows downstairs were open. Open the door, and the computer room lights are on. I asked wife if she'd gotten up and turned them on in the night...nope...and again, daughter was at work.

<shrug>


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 28, 2007)

I found a website called *Penny Postcards* in which you can pick a state in the United States of America and view "postcards for a penny" from that state. It is very interesting.

Here's a postcard of the Post Office in the town I used to live in in Michigan - Marshall.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 28, 2007)

I confess that the best $11.00 I've spent in a long time went to this:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 28, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> I found a website called *Penny Postcards* in which you can pick a state in the United States of America and view "postcards for a penny" from that state. It is very interesting.
> 
> Here's a postcard of the Post Office in the town I used to live in in Michigan - Marshall.



You're from Marshall? No shit!

A couple of months ago I was with some co-workers on a trip to Indiana, and on the way back they took me to Schulers. It was eerie how charming and historical the downtown is.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Mar 29, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess that the best $11.00 I've spent in a long time went to this:


Where in the heck did you find that for $11.00?


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 29, 2007)

IC that I may actually make it to work on time today.


----------



## ripley (Mar 29, 2007)

I confess that the past month or so has been hell on the friendship front.


Some things I can fix, some I can't. 






Gah.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 29, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Where in the heck did you find that for $11.00?



Walmart..but I looked on Ebay and that's about what they are going for on there too. It was on sale..originally 20 bucks..so not a bad find on the impulse buy isle..LOL


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 29, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> IC that I may actually make it to work on time today.



IC that I'm leaving right now, and I sure as hell won't make it. 

I don't give a damn.


----------



## ripley (Mar 30, 2007)

I confess seeing rainy's face on chimpi's posts is freaking me out!!!!


ripley is confused!


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 30, 2007)

Pardon me, but I confess I very recently got a face massage and came out looking like rainyday. I was a little shocked, but I would not mind looking like this. I'm now a hot chick!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2007)

Face massage... Now that's why Tina suddenly looks so soupy...

Colour this ghost confused...


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 30, 2007)

ripley said:


> I confess seeing rainy's face on chimpi's posts is freaking me out!!!!
> ripley is confused!



Me too! Been gone from the forums most of the day and just jumped in and that was the first post I saw. Started repping her for it after first explaining I don't understand but must commend her for it. THEN noticed the rep window said "What do you think of Chimpi's post?" 
What gives? Will the usually fairly private Rainy sue?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 30, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> Pardon me, but I confess I very recently got a face massage and came out looking like rainyday. I was a little shocked, but I would not mind looking like this. I'm now a hot chick!



My face turned into AnnMarie's belly which is SO COOL!


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 30, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> My face turned into AnnMarie's belly which is SO COOL!



Can I have bellysex with your face plz?


----------



## rainyday (Mar 30, 2007)

I woke up unusually hirsute today myself.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 30, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Can I have bellysex with your face plz?



I would, but I don't want to ruin the belly's reputation by being easy!

Rainy, it looks good on you.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 30, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Walmart..but I looked on Ebay and that's about what they are going for on there too. It was on sale..originally 20 bucks..so not a bad find on the impulse buy isle..LOL



I have explained to Ryan, time and time again, Wal-Mart is the best place to shop, evil or not, crowded or not.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 30, 2007)

I must say, Yankee is looking quite lovely today. I, however, am - well, kinda sassy.


----------



## This1Yankee (Mar 30, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I must say, Yankee is looking quite lovely today. I, however, am - well, kinda sassy.



Hahaaaaa....yep. Lovely indeed. sanks.


----------



## Tina (Mar 30, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Face massage... Now that's why Tina suddenly looks so soupy...
> 
> Colour this ghost confused...



Yep. And Misty must have gotten an ass massage, cuz she's got my bum!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2007)

Did I miss something?


----------



## Tina (Mar 30, 2007)

Some of us are nicking the avatars of others for April Fool's day. Look at Misty's avatar...


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2007)

AFD... :doh: 
Seems like not only your bum is on it's own way... Your face is hanging around without you, too...


----------



## Tina (Mar 30, 2007)

Isn't it, though? And I'm feeling a bit soupy myself...


----------



## ripley (Mar 30, 2007)

I confess that for some weird reason I want to go all ten-year-old and call people buttface and stuff like that today. Not meanly, it's just making me giggle. Sugar high from Easter candy?


----------



## Tina (Mar 30, 2007)

Listen, buttface, that ain't nice!! :batting:


----------



## jamie (Mar 30, 2007)

ripley said:


> I confess that for some weird reason I want to go all ten-year-old and call people buttface and stuff like that today. Not meanly, it's just making me giggle. Sugar high from Easter candy?



A couple of weeks ago, the word poophead kept me in giggles for hours. Not sure where that came from. Unfortunately, the only ones around at the time were the cats, and they didn't seem to appreciate my humor.


----------



## Tina (Mar 30, 2007)

That's because you are a human, jamie, so they have to be aloof. When you're not around, they do the same thing, but would never in a million years let you know it.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 30, 2007)

I like to call my dog Latrine whenever my friend's introduce me to new people. It's fun when they ask about the name and I can say .. It used to be shithouse!

Clearly 5yrs old here.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 30, 2007)

After editing ten page contract clause, changing every single bulletin point that my boss had written in like a MORON (and I hope he reads Dims, because he needs to hear it again), I think I'm insane and half-blind. F-U-C-K.


----------



## Mini (Mar 30, 2007)

Few things make you seem less cool than describing a room as "Quote unquote 'sick'," complete with air quotes and monotone delivery.

God, I'm a fackin' square, but at least I can make people laugh.


----------



## ripley (Mar 30, 2007)

Tina said:


> Listen, buttface, that ain't nice!! :batting:





jamie said:


> A couple of weeks ago, the word poophead kept me in giggles for hours. Not sure where that came from. Unfortunately, the only ones around at the time were the cats, and they didn't seem to appreciate my humor.



I called my sister "fat ass" a couple times, it helped.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 30, 2007)

jamie said:


> A couple of weeks ago, the word poophead kept me in giggles for hours. Not sure where that came from. Unfortunately, the only ones around at the time were the cats, and they didn't seem to appreciate my humor.



Cats seem to dig sarcasm.


----------



## Tina (Mar 31, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess that the best $11.00 I've spent in a long time went to this:



What is it?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 31, 2007)

Tina said:


> What is it?



It's a set of portable speakers for my iPod. Since I don't have a real stereo, I can plug my iPod into that..and it's my own portable stereo. It's totally awesome!


----------



## Tina (Mar 31, 2007)

Duh. I can see that now that you say it, but was looking at the negative space as being part of the unit and didn't see the iPod. Those things are great. None of them work with my Shuffle, though.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 31, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> It's a set of portable speakers for my iPod. Since I don't have a real stereo, I can plug my iPod into that..and it's my own portable stereo. It's totally awesome!



I don't own an iPod but I can see NOW how buying that at THAT price was such an AWESOME deal, being the music lover that I am. :happy:


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Mar 31, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> It's a set of portable speakers for my iPod. Since I don't have a real stereo, I can plug my iPod into that..and it's my own portable stereo. It's totally awesome!




That's really a good deal. I paid $300 for our Sound Dock and its a pain to take anywhere.


----------



## elle camino (Mar 31, 2007)

dear wellbutrin~

you are supposed to be helping me quit smoking. instead you are helping me quit sleeping. 
it's pretty annoying.
so.



cut it out.


xoxoxo,

-e.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 31, 2007)

Tina said:


> Duh. I can see that now that you say it, but was looking at the negative space as being part of the unit and didn't see the iPod. Those things are great. None of them work with my Shuffle, though.



Is it an iPod? Cause I have the latest one..the 30 gig or whatever the crap it is..and it works just fine.

lol It was on the impulse isle..right by the checkout..that's the only reason I even saw it..I'm glad it was there. It was a great impulse buy!


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 31, 2007)

elle camino said:


> dear wellbutrin~
> 
> you are supposed to be helping me quit smoking. instead you are helping me quit sleeping.
> it's pretty annoying.
> ...




It did the SAME thing to me. Horrible insomnia until I quit taking it. Good luck..I hope it lets you sleep soon. That, or you throw the bottle down the toilet and flush.


----------



## supersoup (Mar 31, 2007)

i confess i'm addicted to steak fries by ore-ida. i could eat them every day. mmmmmmmm. with chipotle ketchup.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 31, 2007)

Ooooh, mmmmm, steak. Dammit, someone come take me out for some steak.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 31, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Ooooh, mmmmm, steak. Dammit, someone come take me out for some steak.



Delicious, bloody rare steak? :eat2: 

IC my stomach feels like a mess after two slices of pizza. Fuck. 

Thank god we're having salad for dinner.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 31, 2007)

oh yes. Rare. 

IC we had London Broil here tonight for dinner, but it was vastly overcooked.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 31, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> oh yes. Rare.
> 
> IC we had London Broil here tonight for dinner, but it was vastly overcooked.



For Xmas, I made the best rib roast with garlic and rosemary. After explaining (read, bitching) to Ryan roast must be at least a little pink, he understood only when eating it. :eat2: SOOOO good. I like it crusty and hard on the outside and tender and pink on the inside. 

Come to CA and we'll show you how beef is done. I'm pretty bad ass with cooking; even Ryan admits this.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 31, 2007)

Oooh. Despite the fact that I also know how beef is done, I'll be glad to take you up on the invite! LOL.

It's just that I'm stuck with college dining hall food about now, and for "safety reasons" the beef is never left even a smidgen rare. It's depressing, frankly. 

IC that one of my secret guilty (okay, not secret or guilty) pleasures is a Filet Bryan, cooked medium rare, from Carrabba's. You won't find it on the menu. Just order it. Take me at my word on this.


----------



## ripley (Mar 31, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> he understood only when eating it. :eat2: SOOOO good. I'm like crusty and hard on the outside and tender and pink on the inside.
> 
> Come to CA and we'll show you






Fun with editing.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 31, 2007)

Ripley, you're such a saucy minx. 


*gets out the sauce*

Prepare to be even saucier!


----------



## ripley (Mar 31, 2007)

ripley is basted. :wubu: Slather it on, I like it squishing between my toes.




chugga chugga chugga chugga woo WOO!


----------



## supersoup (Mar 31, 2007)

ripley said:


> ripley is basted. :wubu: Slather it on, I like it squishing between my toes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you are the cuteness.

that is all.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 1, 2007)

Bored. So bored.

I have the sort of boredom that makes me feel like I'm on speed.


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 1, 2007)

Well, _I'm_ not bored.

All of a sudden, I've got all this hair that I could go style...



...but more likely, I'll just jiggle my belly in the mirror!



_WHEEE!_


(This is going to read mighty strange once we return to our normal avatars)


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 1, 2007)

Why do I have the feeling you'll be taking a lot of pictures of yourself in G-strings? 

Other than your new hotness.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 1, 2007)

i feel super saucy. now to remember where i keep all the cute shoes...


----------



## UberAris (Apr 1, 2007)

I just dragged my parents in line for a Nintendo Wii (which they've owed me since x-mas) and at long last...

got my self a copy


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 1, 2007)

IC that I had a good lagh the other day. Some magazine had a front-page headline saying "Caught! Tom [Cruise] finds out about Katie's escape plan". My only thought was, "Well fucking DUH, it was on your goddamn front page last week." 

(Or maybe last week was about the "Anna Nicole killer", or the "Steve Irwin killer", or whatever bullshit's being talked about now. But I know it was this past month that they ran it.)

Anyways, what disturbs me is that there's probably people who won't be able to figure this out.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 1, 2007)

I just spent pretty much all day & night watching .. the Season 4 of 24 in it's entirety .. 

I in no way regret this.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 1, 2007)

i just looked at my cell phone, and haven't had an incoming or missed call since thursday. loser to the max.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 1, 2007)

i took this today, woot for rainbows, it was awesome.


----------



## cactopus (Apr 1, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i just looked at my cell phone, and haven't had an incoming or missed call since thursday. loser to the max.



I think it may have been the rabbit turd Easter basket comment on chat.


----------



## cactopus (Apr 1, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> For Xmas, I made the best rib roast with garlic and rosemary. After explaining (read, bitching) to Ryan roast must be at least a little pink, he understood only when eating it. :eat2: SOOOO good. I like it crusty and hard on the outside and tender and pink on the inside.
> 
> Come to CA and we'll show you how beef is done. I'm pretty bad ass with cooking; even Ryan admits this.



It took me two significant others to finally get me to acquire the taste for any beefs of the pink persuasion. I finally got over the creep factor and I quite enjoy Carpaccio now.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 1, 2007)

cactopus said:


> I think it may have been the rabbit turd Easter basket comment on chat.



psh. haters.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 1, 2007)

My entire life on Dimensions has been a lie. I'm really a skinny unwed girl obsessed with colorless bland food.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 1, 2007)

I knew it, Fuzz. I'm so glad you finally fessed up.


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 1, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I knew it, Fuzz. I'm so glad you finally fessed up.



I never would have guessed! Such an elaborate web of tantalizing photos, and delicious recipes. Fuzzy, we'll always adore you, but the foodee part of me weeps for what could have been so tasty and colorful.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 2, 2007)

adults should act like adults. 

that is all.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 2, 2007)

supersoup said:


> adults should act like adults.
> 
> that is all.



As long as I don't have to give up my toys and video games to do it. Because it's just not gonna happen.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 2, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> My entire life on Dimensions has been a lie. I'm really a skinny unwed girl obsessed with colorless bland food.



April Fools!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 2, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> April Fools!



Yeah, that was a good one. You really had us going.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 2, 2007)

1. AFG is hella cute~!
2. EG is hella cute~!
3. I chatter a fair amount when I'm kinda tired. Do scuse.
3a. Now I want leftovers (hungry).

Yay!

I am going to specialize in Dims get-togethers for which there is no photographic evidence! :huh: Hah. Not actually trying to do this, but I must remember to get a camera someday.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 2, 2007)

You know, Liz, you can tell us about the Witness Protection Program. Really. We'll keep your secret.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 2, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> As long as I don't have to give up my toys



I assume that this could also apply to women. I say, if you get to keep your toys, we get to keep ours!


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 2, 2007)

IC that after watching Poltergeist (read my review here!) I'm wondering if my school has any sort of parapsychology group.

I also confess that I'm not at all guilty about doubleposting here.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 2, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You know, Liz, you can tell us about the Witness Protection Program. Really. We'll keep your secret.



Yaaaaooooow, I know, right? I can get it together take a photo of me and my knish (gawd), but not of me with at least two turbo-luvly Dimmers. Sad. NEED KAMERA.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 2, 2007)

IC that after rejecting the television show "24" for years, my brother's girlfriend brought over seasons 1-3... we've just started the third disk in Season 1, and I can honestly say I would spend an entire day (or two.... or several) to continue watching them. I also confess that I'm ticked at how often they change who's good and who's bad on you... At the beginning of the show, I was rooting for the following (not all turned out bad, so I hope I'm not spoiling): Teri Bauer, Sandra and David Palmer, Jamey and, of course, good sir Jack. Also at the beginning, I had guess as to who was bad: Tony, Nina and Mason. Granted, I'm not far enough in the show yet to TRULY know what's going on, but observations of some of these go from "they're good guys" to "they're bad guys" and back again. It's crazy, and I'm hooked.... :blink:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 2, 2007)

^^^ Welcome To My World.


----------



## elle camino (Apr 3, 2007)

you know the kind of massively, uncomfortably full you can only get from eating mashed potatoes? like so full you want to rip your gut open with a chainsaw just so you can bleed to death in peace?
i'm that kind of full.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> 1. AFG is hella cute~!
> 2. EG is hella cute~!
> 3. I chatter a fair amount when I'm kinda tired. Do scuse.
> 3a. Now I want leftovers (hungry).
> ...



I had fun! I was so ridiculously exhausted from 2 days of treking my fat ass from point to point that when I sat down in from of you lovely ladies, a glass of wine, and a moment's piece, I wanted to lay my head down and sleep. Hopefully I didn't come off like a total zombie!

Yeah, I never have a camera either. We could post our MSPaint interpretations.


----------



## ripley (Apr 3, 2007)

My dog is the coolest. Everytime she'd stretch (feet out in front, butt in the air) I'd make a hand motion with my hand and say "Bow to your Mama!" and now she'll bow any time I do the hand motion and say that to her. :wubu:


----------



## Donna (Apr 3, 2007)

I confess I hate being able to see both sides of the fence sometimes. Why can't things be less complicated, even just every once in a while?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 3, 2007)

Donnaalicious said:


> I confess I hate being able to see both sides of the fence sometimes. Why can't things be less complicated, even just every once in a while?



That's the price you pay for not being born stupid and getting the super-empathy gene. Brains can be mildly satisfying to have, IMO, but empathy - I've found no real use yet, but no way to ditch it.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 3, 2007)

I confess to being completely miserable lately and having no clue as to what to do .. about any of it .. 

yep.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 3, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I confess to being completely miserable lately and having no clue as to what to do .. about any of it ..
> 
> yep.



Seriously, eat right. A good 3/4 of my depression is the result of shitty diet. 

Also see a doctor.


----------



## elle camino (Apr 3, 2007)

i gotta say, it was a good day.


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 3, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Seriously, eat right. A good 3/4 of my depression is the result of shitty diet.
> 
> Also see a doctor.



This is good advice. I've noticed a significant increase in energy and a more positive mood more often than not in the last month or so since I've made a more concerted effort to add more whole foods to my diet (i.e., veggies, fruits, grains, etc.). Note: _I'm not saying *to* diet._ I eat plenty well, and some treats too... just think nutritional density + things you like to eat. (This does not mean that you can't have oreos! The oreos are important.)

...and commence therapeutic-style flurry of thought...


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 4, 2007)

It's sad watching good people trying to frantically swim against the constant tide of turmoil that one mentally-ill chaos junkie requires just to feel important. Being at the center of disorder and distress has become so second nature to Ms. Chaos that simple calm and happiness - especially by those around her - cause her pain. The anxiety builds until she causes a vortex of disruption that envelops as many others as possible. Only _then_ does she feel important... fulfilled. Only when the negativity and anxiety is passed to others does she feel _relief_. 

As an outsider, these patterns are almost laughingly easy to identify after seeing them over and over. Yet I have the feeling those closely involved still have no idea. It's sad watching good people trying to do everything they can to pander to Ms. Chaos, to make her happy... when they have no idea that she is in total and complete control... and enjoying. every. minute. 

She's in her element until calm returns, and the previous chaos is all but forgotten. Then the anxiety builds again. 

I hope they're all very, very strong swimmers.


----------



## ripley (Apr 4, 2007)

Sometimes I *hate* Michigan. 

View attachment storm.jpg


View attachment stormy.jpg


View attachment fiveday.jpg


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 4, 2007)

*ARGH*

IC that agreeing to not masturbate for a week was a bad idea.

Day #3, and it's been the longest so far.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Apr 4, 2007)

That sucks, Ripley!  

It's not going to blizzard down here, but the forecast is still calling for snow for the next 4 days. It really sucks because it warmed up--almost 70 yesterday--and here we go again. More winter. Such a ridiculous roller coaster.


----------



## ripley (Apr 4, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> That sucks, Ripley!
> 
> It's not going to blizzard down here, but the forecast is still calling for snow for the next 4 days. It really sucks because it warmed up--almost 70 yesterday--and here we go again. More winter. Such a ridiculous roller coaster.



I live almost an hour from the grocery store...it's almost a white-out, and they're telling people to stay off the roads...I guess we will having ramens for Easter dinner.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Apr 4, 2007)

ripley said:


> I live almost an hour from the grocery store...it's almost a white-out, and they're telling people to stay off the roads...I guess we will having ramens for Easter dinner.



    
I think if I lived up there I'd do something I've never done, and have a crazy ass pantry.
Now, you live near some lil stores, right? Like tiny probably expensive but still have stuff convenience types. You're not that far out of *town* are you?


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 4, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I think if I lived up there I'd do something I've never done, and have a crazy ass pantry.
> Now, you live near some lil stores, right? Like tiny probably expensive but still have stuff convenience types. You're not that far out of *town* are you?



I think that it's likely that they'd close early on account of the weather, though.

Then again, us Connecticut folks aren't made from the same material as the people who get a lot of snow. Like Michigan, or Canada.


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 4, 2007)

I confess ... that i must be a better wind up merchant than i gave myself credit for lol

Jen, one of my best friends, is getting married on 14th April. Long before she met her fiance i promised her that when she married i would wear a dress (a very rare thing), in return she told me that if i did i could wear my wellies with it (the fool lol).

Well i actually found a dress i not only like, but felt really good in .... & excitedly i told her about it. Then she began to get worried & asked about my wellies (something i had forgotten all about UNTIL she mentioned it !!!). So naturally i couldn't resist winding her up. For weeks now i have been hinting that my dress is infact FANCY DRESS & that my wellies will be present for the wedding. Obviously i have done a better job at convincing her than i figured ... cos yesterday she came round & asked to see my outfit  :blush: I showed it to Jen & all she asked was " & you're going to wear wellies with it?????" I told her that the wellies will be there  

Note that i did not say i would be wearing them   

Apart from the wedding present i had originally gotten Jen & Vince, i have brought a bottle of champagne for them - which is going to be presented in a WELLY: fully decorated with all kinds of wedding bits & pieces


----------



## ripley (Apr 4, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I think if I lived up there I'd do something I've never done, and have a crazy ass pantry.
> Now, you live near some lil stores, right? Like tiny probably expensive but still have stuff convenience types. You're not that far out of *town* are you?



Yeah, we have a little gas station in town that sells bread and milk and toilet paper and things like that. I'm just a whiny baby today. I have stuff I need to be doing in town to get ready for Portland and I hate losing a week like this...I couldn't go last week 'cause the car was in the shop (again). 


On a funny note...my sis just dug out a frozen burrito out of the bottom of the freezer and microwaved it. When she first took it out she sniffed it and said "Well, you only die once." You know what's doubly funny? I'm kinda sorta coveting the damn thing, lol.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 4, 2007)

Another consequence of the "new posts" button (which I'm addicted to) is seeing allllllllll the story titles. I don't read the stories, but let's just say some of the titles aren't my cup of tea. But today, along comes one called "Absolutely Gorgeous", parts 1 and 2. That's it. Just "Absolutely Gorgeous". No exploding, no expanding, no squeezing, breaking, ripping, gorging, getting-stucking. No too-big, too-small, too-fed, too-hungry. 

And I'm filled with gratitude. 

I have no idea what this story is about, nor do I have anything against the other stories. I just find this title refreshing.


----------



## ripley (Apr 4, 2007)

mottiemushroom said:


> I confess ... that i must be a better wind up merchant than i gave myself credit for lol
> 
> Jen, one of my best friends, is getting married on 14th April. Long before she met her fiance i promised her that when she married i would wear a dress (a very rare thing), in return she told me that if i did i could wear my wellies with it (the fool lol).
> 
> ...




Well, you always _could_.  

View attachment flowery wellies.jpg


View attachment pink wellies.jpg


View attachment wellies.jpg


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 4, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> *ARGH*
> IC that agreeing to not masturbate for a week was a bad idea.
> Day #3, and it's been the longest so far.


 
why? why? why? hehe....longest.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 4, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> why? why? why? hehe....longest.



Long story. Hard to tell it. And I'm feeling a little stiff with my stroytelling today, so I think I'll just pass on that whole tale about my testicle of endurance.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 4, 2007)

IC that it's the most fucked up shift of gears EVER going from _Texas Chain Saw Massacre _to American Idol.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 4, 2007)

Lake Effect Snow. Makes the best skiing snow. Just sayin'


And Yeah, I think this is a Thunderbirds avatar... I think. Just could be creepy dr. who manequins.


----------



## saucywench (Apr 4, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Long story. Hard to tell it. And I'm feeling a little stiff with my stroytelling today, so I think I'll just pass on that whole tale about my testicle of endurance.


But are you still master of your domain?


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 5, 2007)

saucywench said:


> But are you still master of your domain?



Not unless my name is Bates.

And this week, it ain't.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 5, 2007)

Love the rainbow pic, Soupy.



FreeThinker said:


> ..but more likely, I'll just jiggle my belly in the mirror!
> 
> _WHEEE!_
> 
> (This is going to read mighty strange once we return to our normal avatars)


 
Since it's April 5th and I'm just now reading this, I'm very glad you added that small type. I was scratching my head.



ripley said:


> I live almost an hour from the grocery store...it's almost a white-out, and they're telling people to stay off the roads...I guess we will having ramens for Easter dinner.



Clearly the problem is that you've been lax in teaching mother nature to "bow to your momma."  (I'm sorry about all the snow hassles though.  )



My confessions:

1) A couple minutes ago I caught my laptop in mid-air after I accidentally kicked over the little table holding it. I'm still marveling at that stroke of luck!


2) UrbanDictionary.com's word of the day just arrived in my mailbox. 

*April 05, 2007: Embiggen*

Clearly I hang around here too much because my first thought was that that the definition had to be something like, "To overfeed to the point of pants splitting, button popping and causing armed chairs to stick to one's bottom upon rising." Nope. Here's the real definition according to them: _Verb. To make more admirable or great._


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 5, 2007)

rainyday said:


> 2) UrbanDictionary.com's word of the day just arrived in my mailbox.
> 
> *April 05, 2007: Embiggen*
> 
> Clearly I hang around here too much because my first thought was that that the definition had to be something like, "To overfeed to the point of pants splitting, button popping and causing armed chairs to stick to one's bottom upon rising." Nope. Here's the real definition according to them: _Verb. To make more admirable or great._



Clearly I've been living in Arkansas too long. My first thought on seeing this word was that for correct usage, it would need an "s" added to the end, making it appropriate for use by Arkansas FAs upon spying a bevy of bbw on the street: 

"Lookit embiggins over there!"


----------



## Aliena (Apr 5, 2007)

I confess, Fuzzy's avatar sceeeeeeerrrrrrreeeeeeeessss me!!!!!!! :shocked:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 5, 2007)

IC that I'm looking forward to my extended weekend!


----------



## rainyday (Apr 5, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> Clearly I've been living in Arkansas too long. My first thought on seeing this word was that for correct usage, it would need an "s" added to the end, making it appropriate for use by Arkansas FAs upon spying a bevy of bbw on the street:
> 
> "Lookit embiggins over there!"



I am now going to think that every time I see a gaggle of fat women together in a public place. Thanks.


----------



## TearInYourHand (Apr 5, 2007)

IC that rainyday's avatar is stunning! You are so beautiful, girl!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 5, 2007)

IC that I have an awesome posting for that "how to spot an FA" thread, but I can't remember what it was really called - only that it was called something bizarre. LOL. If anyone knows what it is, remind me? hee hee.

Also, it's my friend Shawna's bday today, so I won't be around til later tonight as we'll be celebrating! Yay!


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 5, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> IC that I have an awesome posting for that "how to spot an FA" thread, but I can't remember what it was really called - only that it was called something bizarre. LOL. If anyone knows what it is, remind me? hee hee.
> 
> Also, it's my friend Shawna's bday today, so I won't be around til later tonight as we'll be celebrating! Yay!



I think it was "FA sightings" or something like that.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 5, 2007)

Okay, Okay, I"ll change my avatar.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 5, 2007)

so at work today, my friend and i ran to taco bell, we wanted those caramel apple empanadas they had. we picked up some food for other people but it took 25 minutes to sit in line!! so as we were all sitting there eating, she and i cracked the joke 'geez, we were beginning to think they had broken their can opener!!' and couldn't stop laughing. i confess i'm disappointed they didn't get it at all. can opener...their meat looks like ALPO...

sheeeeesh.


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 6, 2007)

In a thousand posts I've:

Been angry, frustrated, irritated, disgusted, inspired, stressed, hungry, worried, loved, pushed, determined, sarcastic, cynical, funny, loving, laughing, crying, moping, depressed, thinking, zealous, jealous, moody, smart, smart-assed, high (on life  ), drunk, pleased, moved, and a thousand things in between.

Thank you all, for being a part of my life.

:bow:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 6, 2007)

You're welcome.  So when do we get to go out to eat again?


----------



## rainyday (Apr 6, 2007)

TearInYourHand said:


> IC that rainyday's avatar is stunning! You are so beautiful, girl!



Thank you, Tear. That was really sweet. Now spring has sprung.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 6, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> In a thousand posts I've:
> 
> Been angry, frustrated, irritated, disgusted, inspired, stressed, hungry, worried, loved, pushed, determined, sarcastic, cynical, funny, loving, laughing, crying, moping, depressed, thinking, zealous, jealous, moody, smart, smart-assed, high (on life  ), drunk, pleased, moved, and a thousand things in between.
> 
> ...



Thank YOU for joining our community!


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 7, 2007)

IC we had a visit to the vet that we didn't make this morning because my parrot is smarter than I am. She knew all my tricks, and avoided them by backing further into the corner of her cage, and biting. (ouch!) 
As soon as she heard us call and reschedule with the vet, she was chatting away, and begging to come out again. I'll need to be working on my next clever plan...






Don't let this cute face fool you. SHE LIES! (But really, she is the sweetest bird, but just _hates_ going to the vet. Loves car rides in her carrier though. Weird.)


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Apr 7, 2007)

mottiemushroom said:


> I confess ... that i must be a better wind up merchant than i gave myself credit for lol
> 
> Jen, one of my best friends, is getting married on 14th April. Long before she met her fiance i promised her that when she married i would wear a dress (a very rare thing), in return she told me that if i did i could wear my wellies with it (the fool lol).
> 
> ...




What's a welly??

NM should have finished reading thread. Rainboot right? Saw that picture posted further down


----------



## Michelle (Apr 7, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Don't let this cute face fool you. SHE LIES! (But really, she is the sweetest bird, but just _hates_ going to the vet. Loves car rides in her carrier though. Weird.)


 
Oh man, your girl is SO cute  My bird loves to go for rides too. And he also enjoys the vets office ... just not the vet. He likes anything where there is lots of activity.


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 7, 2007)

Michelle said:


> Oh man, your girl is SO cute  My bird loves to go for rides too. And he also enjoys the vets office ... just not the vet. He likes anything where there is lots of activity.



Aw, double-thanks Michelle! No matter what they do, I just can't help but be melted by those fluff-buckets. :wubu:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 7, 2007)

What a great bird! Beautiful.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 7, 2007)

IC I have to leave for work in less than an hour and I feel like crap. I have a bad headache and my stomach is rumbling non stop. This is not a hangover incase anyone was thinking that. I think Im catching what has been going around the clinic. Bleh. I cant call in sick now, its too late. I will just power through the day and then come home and collapse. Im glad I dont have Easter plans. Ewwww I hate feeling sick.  (when im sick i become a HUGE baby)


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 7, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> What a great bird! Beautiful.



Thanks Liz! Felix (yes, named Felix and is a girl) replied, "Ha ha ha ha! Crazy." I wish I had a video camera.


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 7, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> IC I have to leave for work in less than an hour and I feel like crap. I have a bad headache and my stomach is rumbling non stop. This is not a hangover incase anyone was thinking that. I think Im catching what has been going around the clinic. Bleh. I cant call in sick now, its too late. I will just power through the day and then come home and collapse. Im glad I dont have Easter plans. Ewwww I hate feeling sick.  (when im sick i become a HUGE baby)



Feel better, Sasha.


----------



## Tina (Apr 7, 2007)

Poor Sasha.





Ooh, would it work to pretend you are re-scheduling and then grab her? It's weird, I am kind of afraid of birds but adore bird stories. I'd like ot hear more about your feathery girl.


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 7, 2007)

Tina said:


> Poor Sasha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know Tina, I think you're on to something... that may have worked if I had been so brilliant! ha ha ha My other thought is to have her out and put her in the carrier before I get dressed. Since she can tell the difference between day clothes and pjs, she is much more apt to want to spend time with me when she knows (or thinks) I'm not leaving. Oh well... we'll try again on Thursday morning.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 7, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> What's a welly??
> 
> NM should have finished reading thread. Rainboot right? Saw that picture posted further down



Wellies are Wellingtons, a popular brand of rain boots.

I only know because my brothers largely grew up in Europe, as did my mom.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 7, 2007)

i'm rather bored and have nothing but an entire night and day ahead of me with zero plans. ugh.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 7, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i'm rather bored and have nothing but an entire night and day ahead of me with zero plans. ugh.



So, are you just visiting my world, or will you be staying awhile?


----------



## supersoup (Apr 7, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> So, are you just visiting my world, or will you be staying awhile?



i've packed an overnight bag. and some snacks.


----------



## Ash (Apr 7, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i've packed an overnight bag. and some snacks.



If I bring supplies for S'Mores, can I come too?


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 7, 2007)

Ashley said:


> If I bring supplies for S'Mores, can I come too?



It's fine with me, but since Soupy started this party, you'll have to get her approval, too.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 7, 2007)

Ashley said:


> If I bring supplies for S'Mores, can I come too?



of course, but it's a no pants allowed party. same goes for you kevin, NO PANTS!!!


----------



## Ash (Apr 7, 2007)

Pfff, mine have been off for hours!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Apr 7, 2007)

I C that I am thoroughly POed at my kid brother. I'm not mad that he got her pregnant. What's got me in a tizzy is that he lied and said she wasn't when I asked him straight to his face if she was indeed.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 8, 2007)

I confess that I was in the front passenger seat of our car; my wife was driving and we picked up a hitch-hiker a couple of days ago. So, I'm a bit leery about this sort of thing but it was actually not a bad experience. 

My wife just went with her gut instinct and talked to him outside and offered him a ride. He, initially turned down the offer, knowing that we had small children in the back seat. But, then my wife talked to him again. And he reluctantly took the offer. 

Turns out, he was a pretty nice guy, for short duration we go to know him in. We drove him to the gas station, which was not very far away, but very FAR by foot and quite WINDY and COLD no less. 

There at the Gas Station he purchased a gas container and bought some gas. He said that his gas gauge wasn't working properly and that his wife had been previously driving their truck. Now, he admitted that his 15 year son, who waited in the truck for our return was going to pick on him for running out of gas. 

So, basically, in a nutshell, it just felt good to do a kind deed for somebody that day. My wife said it also saved her money because she missed an appointment of getting her hair done and other miscellaneous things that could have alotted to a lot of money.

So the guy was able to fill up his truck (which was on E) and then get some errands done and go to the movie theater as he had planned to do with his son later on that day thanks to us helping them out.  :bow:


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 8, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> I confess that I was in the front passenger seat of our car; my wife was driving and we picked up a hitch-hiker a couple of days ago. So, I'm a bit leery about this sort of thing but it was actually not a bad experience.
> 
> My wife just went with her gut instinct and talked to him outside and offered him a ride. He, initially turned down the offer, knowing that we had small children in the back seat. But, then my wife talked to him again. And he reluctantly took the offer.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a similar situation to what happened to me a few years back. On a gut feeling I stopped and pickup ed a guy stranded on the I-75/I-71 bridge over the Ohio River. I have no idea why I stopped other than a "feeling". It turned out the guy and his sons were on their way to an event to load up supplies to be taken to a small impoverished Appalachian town that was in dire straights. His car was crammed with supplies his son's scout troop had collected.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm fucking creeped out. 

I hate this feeling, where it's dark and quiet, and no matter what I do- put on music or the television- it's hollow noise, background noise, and the silence is more prominent, in the foreground, it's so overwhelming that I just want to scream, to howl primal until I can't anymore, just to make some noise, just to feel like I'm not alone in a sea of darkness and silence, nameless horrors just outside of the light's touch, waiting for it to go out...

Ugh.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 8, 2007)

Don't turn around.... 

they're *watching*.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 8, 2007)

(Yowzers! )

I'd like to add here that I'm grateful to that motorist who helped me out, when I overheated my car on that lonely stretch of blacktop, and drove me to their farm to get a 5 gallon container that I could use to refill my radiator and limp my beast home.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 8, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Don't turn around....
> 
> they're *watching*.



Oh hell, you think I don't know that?

It's better now that I'm not the only one in the house. My mother just got home from taking my sister back to school.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 8, 2007)

As an addendum to my previous post...

IC that sometimes, my dreams are utterly disturbing.

Last night's "House of One" series was particularly strange... And yes, series. I woke up several times during the night, and each time I fell asleep again, I experienced a different story about this... house. I never saw the thing, though I feel like I know what it looks like.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 9, 2007)

The thunderstorm last night woke me up when the wind got really fierce.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Apr 9, 2007)

I confess that this, ladies and gents, is post #1,000 for me. Here I thought I'd mostly lurk, not have much to contribute, and so forth. That may still be true, as I'm sure at least 90% of what I've posted have been smart-ass retorts. But hey, I've gotta go with my strengths.

I've become friends with some of you, actually met some of you in the flesh (and oh what flesh it was!), and generally been more than impressed with the lot of ya. So thank you, and here's to 1,000 more! :bow:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 9, 2007)

Post more! 

IC some people's amazing lack of introspection is just stunning. "Well, I haven't wiped my ass in seven days; I can't believe people are so intolerant and not wanting to be around me and stuff!" Ugh.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 9, 2007)

IC that I'm very much looking forward to warmer weather and getting out into nature. It IS what I need, very much so.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 9, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I confess that this, ladies and gents, is post #1,000 for me. Here I thought I'd mostly lurk, not have much to contribute, and so forth. That may still be true, as I'm sure at least 90% of what I've posted have been smart-ass retorts. But hey, I've gotta go with my strengths.
> 
> I've become friends with some of you, actually met some of you in the flesh (and oh what flesh it was!), and generally been more than impressed with the lot of ya. So thank you, and here's to 1,000 more! :bow:



Y'know what's interesting? I'm actually really surprised that you're only on post 1,000, because you've become so well-ingrained here and have made such an impact on folks here. Quality vs. quantity, I s'pose.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 10, 2007)

A 1000mg omega-3 fish oil capsule by any other name is still fish oil.


----------



## ActionPif (Apr 10, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I confess that this, ladies and gents, is post #1,000 for me. Here I thought I'd mostly lurk, not have much to contribute, and so forth. That may still be true, as I'm sure at least 90% of what I've posted have been smart-ass retorts. But hey, I've gotta go with my strengths.
> 
> I've become friends with some of you, actually met some of you in the flesh (and oh what flesh it was!), and generally been more than impressed with the lot of ya. So thank you, and here's to 1,000 more! :bow:



Ahh, my lovely rep slave. Where would my green columns be without ye? :blush: 

Congratulations, Renny Ren, on a millenial legacy of insight, wisdom, and other such traditionally admirable and wholly positive qualities. May your continued posts be frequent, and continue to add to your legacy of the aformentioned "very good" things. 

In accordance, I award you the first ever ActionPif "Glorious, Golden StarFish Award". 







May it top all of your future resumes.


----------



## Donna (Apr 10, 2007)

I confess that IRONY is the word for me the year 2007. And I am chuckling all the way through every moment....:blush:


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 10, 2007)

I hate these 1000mg fish oil capsules... I'd much rather swallow two 500mg, or four 250mg capsules. :blink:


----------



## supersoup (Apr 10, 2007)

i confess that my dog looks so bitchin since she got groomed yesterday. i also confess that sanjaya makes me want to throw up.


----------



## Ash (Apr 10, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i confess that my dog looks so bitchin since she got groomed yesterday. i also confess that sanjaya makes me want to throw up.



Agreed! Who told him that that porn-star mustache was a good idea?


----------



## Esme (Apr 10, 2007)

Someone needs to stop me or I'll Amazon.com... AGAIN!

I'm weak. 

Help me....:doh:


----------



## supersoup (Apr 10, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Agreed! Who told him that that porn-star mustache was a good idea?



i love you. i wasn't even talking about his singing, i was solely judging his stache. seriously, who said it looked awesome?!

geeeeeeez.


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 10, 2007)

It amazes me how two little words can leave me feeling so wonderful inside. :wubu:


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 10, 2007)

IC that tonight's _House_ is so much like _Airplane!_ that I'm waiting for people to stop calling him Shirley.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 10, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> IC that tonight's _House_ is so much like _Airplane!_ that I'm waiting for people to stop calling him Shirley.



Would've edited, outside the window-

This episode's a lot of fun, though. The plane story is the stuff of B-movies, but Hugh Laurie's as good as he usually is, but some of the smaller things- asking the kid to help him, having other passengers act like his three younger aides- are excellence. Oh, and causing panic on the plane is hilariously fun.

The other story, focusing not so much on the woman and her problem but rather the problem of inter-office relationships, is some nice little drama; nothing too new or uncharted, though.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 10, 2007)

Just finished watching Nova on PBS about the Yamato.

Damn, that was a big ship.


----------



## ripley (Apr 10, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> It amazes me how two little words can leave me feeling so wonderful inside. :wubu:



"Dinner's ready"?


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 11, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Just finished watching Nova on PBS about the Yamato.
> 
> Damn, that was a big ship.



Was that the yacht that was shaped like a giant tomato? Yeah, I heard about that, sounds amazing.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 11, 2007)

Once you become a Dim'er, a little peice gets attached to your soul, like an elastic, so eventually if you leave, you'll return. The farther away you try to get, the faster you'll return. Until the elastic breaks.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 11, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Once you become a Dim'er, a little peice gets attached to your soul, like an elastic, so eventually if you leave, you'll return. The farther away you try to get, the faster you'll return.


IC that sometimes I can't help but try to reach out with a scissor behind some of them and try to cut the elastic.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 11, 2007)

IC that Fuzzy's avatar is really rockin'! :wubu: 

Hey, I'm diggin' it!:bow:


----------



## jamie (Apr 12, 2007)

I confess I am pathetic (I know, some of you already knew that)...anyhoot....I just kind of endured a bit of a leg cramp because my little cat was so comfortably resting on my thighs and I didn't want to disturb her. I eventually had to root her off so I could move, but at first I just wiggled it and put up with it.


----------



## ripley (Apr 12, 2007)

That's not pathetic at all. You're a good kitty mama.


----------



## Friday (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh Jeez, or sleeping half the night in a weird position because you don't want to wake the cat that's sleeping on your legs? I wish she was as considerate.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 12, 2007)

But they just feel so good all curled up and cuddled up on you/against you. It's good for the soul - if not the muscles.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 12, 2007)

jamie said:


> I confess I am pathetic (I know, some of you already knew that)...anyhoot....I just kind of endured a bit of a leg cramp because my little cat was so comfortably resting on my thighs and I didn't want to disturb her. I eventually had to root her off so I could move, but at first I just wiggled it and put up with it.


Oh honey, you're not pathetic - you're pussy-whipped! And welcome to the club. I've missed appointments and avoided all sorts of things because my cats are sleeping on me.... or, just sleeping anywhere (I _can't_ vacuum - look! they're so comfortable!)

It's such a wonderful thing to feel that soft, warm, fuzzy body, curled up on you - at perfect peace, and with the human they love. :wubu:

Leg cramps? Bring 'em on.


----------



## Esme (Apr 12, 2007)

Does the fact that I let the dog sleep under the blankie with me last night because he "seemed cold" mean I'm doggie whipped?

Yeah probably. :doh:


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 12, 2007)

I have been a baaaaaaaaaad girl :blush: 

I need to point out here that everyone (including workmates) knows how much of a wind up merchant i am. Two of the people i work with are Pauline & Gary ... both love a good laugh & are up for wind ups. Gary sends me funny emails regularly - after one such mail regarding food, he attached a pic of a 2ft long hot dog. So i text Pauline & told her Gary had send me a pic of his sausage & that it was huge (no lie there lol);knowing Pauline would automatically assume i meant his cock. Sure enough she took the bait & text me back asking for me to email her his cock pic  

So i rang Gary (bearing in mind i am off work on hols this week) & asked him if i had his permission to send a random cock pic or should i just send the hot dog pic. He gave me the go ahead to fully wind Pauline up  SOOO i got in touch with a guy i know who was only too happy to send me a pic to use in the wind up. And the email was duely sent to her, swearing her to secrecy in case Gary finds out & is hurt by it all  

We both know Pauline won't be able to keep it to herself, & at the very least she will be making comments to Gary about his cock in innuendo form. Neither of us can quite believe she actually fell for it - cos she knows we're always winding each other up. But we've agreed to keep the wind up going until i am back at work


----------



## jamie (Apr 12, 2007)

Yay... I am glad I am not alone in my sacrifice for cat comforting sacrifice . 

I confess I have always been a dog person, but since getting Suki a couple of years ago, I am completely and utterly changed. I have even made friends with my step-cat now.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 12, 2007)

jamie said:


> Yay... I am glad I am not alone in my sacrifice for cat comforting sacrifice .



Cats like it better though if we make an actual human sacrifice. Just saying.


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 13, 2007)

That is all.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2007)

Yikes! I'm more than afraid!


----------



## Esme (Apr 13, 2007)

IC that I bought not one, but TWO pairs of new shoes today. Eek! I stopped myself from buying a third pair. In my mind this qualifies as being very, very good!


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Apr 13, 2007)

Joy:


AHHHAHHHHAHHHAAHHAHAHAHA! <deep breath>

HAHHHAHHAHAHAHHA!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 13, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Cats like it better though if we make an actual human sacrifice. Just saying.



Yoo, sir, know cats.


----------



## Ash (Apr 13, 2007)

I confess that this cracked me up far more than it should have:

View attachment file.jpg


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 13, 2007)

Ashley said:


> I confess that this cracked me up far more than it should have:



ahahahahahha...I love that


----------



## supersoup (Apr 13, 2007)

i just blew my nose with one of a small stack of tissues that was for some reason sitting on an unopened box of dryer sheets. all i can taste now is rose and violet downy simple pleasures. eff.


----------



## elle camino (Apr 14, 2007)

oh, amy. if you eat a few sandwiches i'll love you even more than i already do. but never, ever stop drinking before shows. you sound so much better when you're plastered. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haoUUua4cHQ


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Apr 14, 2007)

Esme said:


> IC that I bought not one, but TWO pairs of new shoes today. Eek! I stopped myself from buying a third pair. In my mind this qualifies as being very, very good!


Very good indeed. You deserve a reward. Go buy yourself a pair of shoes!


----------



## James (Apr 14, 2007)

Ashley said:


> I confess that this cracked me up far more than it should have:
> 
> View attachment 18268



hahaha... frikkin awesome 

if you like that kind of thing... go here...


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Apr 14, 2007)

Ashley said:


> I confess that this cracked me up far more than it should have:


Explanations for most icons you'll encounter. Remember, Homeland Security is counting on _you_. 

(It's good. Really good. Trust me on this.)


----------



## supersoup (Apr 14, 2007)

i got new clothes. this is awesomesauce for me as i hate clothes shopping. not only did i get new clothes, but some are GIRLY. shock. i confess i'm overly stoked about it.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 14, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i got new clothes. this is awesomesauce for me as i hate clothes shopping. not only did i get new clothes, but some are GIRLY. shock. i confess i'm overly stoked about it.



pix! linx! 
share share share


----------



## supersoup (Apr 14, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> pix! linx!
> share share share



 

http://www.womanwithin.com/product.aspx?QOID=0007-27085-1111 in chocolate

http://www.womanwithin.com/product.aspx?QOID=0028-43859-1185 in the sapphire, but i'll wear it over jeans or something...

http://www.womanwithin.com/product.aspx?QOID=0037-19133-1222 in the capri blue.

the last one isn't so girly, but it's a lot more so than the usual stuff i wear! tshirts and polos is my usual gear.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 14, 2007)

nice! I love smocking...


----------



## ripley (Apr 14, 2007)

I think those babydoll tops might make me look pregnant.  I like 'em but don't know...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 14, 2007)

Try the ones from Big On Batik, rip - they're very attractive on plus size bodies.


----------



## ripley (Apr 14, 2007)

I like that, Sammie! Thanks. 



Now...pink or black? 9" or 11" smocking? Decisions, decisions.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 14, 2007)

ripley said:


> I like that, Sammie! Thanks.
> Now...pink or black? 9" or 11" smocking? Decisions, decisions.



Okay, I have wrestled with this clothing dilemma and WON. I win so few, I feel the need to share--

See the one I'm wearing in this thread? (that's the pink)

My whole life changed when I figured out I needed ****11" smocking**** (with the XL). With the 9", the garment started crawling up back over my boobs, over my head, back to California. Now I am in big on batik heaven, I just wish they'd bring back more of them (in fact have written them to say so).


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 14, 2007)

Who would have guessed smocking (combined with good clothing design) would be the answer to some fat girl sartorial questions? Smocking, which is basically a way to get around having to tailor clothes well. But it at least allows things to fit, to cling and shape, and not in that perilous tight cotton jersey way, that can really make some stuff work. Not all of them...but some. Very interesting.


----------



## Donna (Apr 14, 2007)

Donnaalicious said:


> I confess that IRONY is the word for me the year 2007. And I am chuckling all the way through every moment....:blush:



A confession to the person who sent me this rep message:


> Irony meaning too much Iron?



I wish...in fact, my doctor told me earlier this week that I have to start taking iron pills because of anemia. :doh:  :huh: And to quote Alanis Morrisette, "Isn't it ironic, dontcha think?"


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 14, 2007)

Donnaalicious said:


> And to quote Alanis Morrisette, "Isn't it ironic, dontcha think?"



What I love (read: utterly loathe) about that song is how none of those situations are at all ironic. Unfortunate? Yeah. But nothing there exhibits irony.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 15, 2007)

Actually, Kevin... (sorry, English major mode on...)

There are many different forms of irony, among them dramatic, verbal, and socratic. One type of irony is actually defined as a result that is the opposite of what is normally expected. See http://www.m-w.com/dictionary/irony . This could certainly be made to apply to at least some of the unfortunate events in _Ironic_. Especially, in my opinion, the airplane verse.  Just my two cents. 

</dork mode>


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 15, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Actually, Kevin... (sorry, English major mode on...)
> 
> There are many different forms of irony, among them dramatic, verbal, and socratic. One type of irony is actually defined as a result that is the opposite of what is normally expected. See http://www.m-w.com/dictionary/irony . This could certainly be made to apply to at least some of the unfortunate events in _Ironic_. Especially, in my opinion, the airplane verse.  Just my two cents.
> 
> </dork mode>



I have to disagree. A guy who's afraid of flying deciding to get on a plane that ends up crashing? It'd take a bit of a stretch, I think, to say that it's ironic.


----------



## Krissy12 (Apr 15, 2007)

IC that I've always wondered if the fact that nothing in the song is ironic is the whole point of the song. A song about irony *not* being ironic? That's ironic, doncha think?


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 15, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ironic_(song) (I realize Wiki isn't always the most reliable source, but this might shed a little insight)





> The song's usage of the word "ironic" attracted attention for what many feel is an improper application of the term. Some situations that Morissette describes in the song are arguably examples of cosmic irony: events that, as the _Oxford English Dictionary_ puts it, appear "as if in mockery of the fitness or rightness of things", such as "a death row pardon/two minutes too late". Others appear to be merely unfortunate (not even improbable or coincidental), such as "a black fly/in your Chardonnay" or "A traffic jam/when you're already late."
> 
> If one discounts cosmic irony, however, it is arguable that the song is ironic in and of itself - there is a fundamental incongruity in a song titled "Ironic" which ultimately contains no irony. During an appearance on [email protected], Morissette discussed "Ironic" and recounted an incident where "a woman came up to me in a bookstore bathroom and asked 'Is the ironic thing about "Ironic" that it's not actually filled with ironies?' I nodded and smiled."


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 15, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Actually, Kevin... (sorry, English major mode on...)
> 
> There are many different forms of irony, among them dramatic, verbal, and socratic. One type of irony is actually defined as a result that is the opposite of what is normally expected. See http://www.m-w.com/dictionary/irony . This could certainly be made to apply to at least some of the unfortunate events in _Ironic_. Especially, in my opinion, the airplane verse.  Just my two cents.
> 
> </dork mode>



Actually, that's exactly why it's not irony. A plane crashing when someone's afraid the plane is going to crash is clearly not irony.

A fly in your drink? Icky, not irony. You don't NOT expect it to happen.

A late death row pardon? Cliche, not ironic. I don't think anyone expects justice to prevail. 

Rain on your wedding day? Only ironic if the weather's been clear for a really long time.

Nah, as another former English major, I just GOTS ta agree with Kevin.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 15, 2007)

I still <3 this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BS6xcmwFU2w


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 15, 2007)

I almost placed this in the what question would you ask God thread, but I'll do it here. Is there such a thing as bad hardwood floors? I mean, I know they can be all dinged, scratched up, wrought with nails, but can the wood be bad or the wrong kind?

I don't know how soon I'll be selling my house.. everything's in flux at the moment, but in the meantime, I have hideously cheap beige carpeting that my dog has ripped a huge hole into. The plan was to replace this cheap carpeting with equally cheap carpeting just before I put the house on the market so it looks fresh and new to a potential new owner. Now there's a little chance I may stay here for several more months.. I detest this carpeting! I would like it gone now, but new carpet would likely only get damaged by my dog.. I looked through the spot where my dog has dug a hole in the current carpeting and he has managed to scratch the wood floors pretty good in that spot. I can't really get a handle on the condition of the floor overall.

This house and I have never truly bonded. For the last few years I've been in situations in my life where it seemed I'd be moving, so I never put much into fixing things up. When I bought the house, one of my earliest plans was to rip out the carpeting and either refinish or replace the wood floors. Looking at the mess that this carpet has become (tons of threads loose and on the surface where my dog has done his magic, the big hole, the stains), I want it gone, but does it make sense if I can't afford to do it right (refinishing or laying down laminate) at this time?

For about 5 minutes today I was considering ripping this shit out myself and hauling it piece by piece out to the dumpster in the alley. I think I could do this... couldn't I? If what's below isn't so pretty, I think I could live with it.

I really don't know the point of this post. lol  Oh well. I think I need a blog or perhaps a therapist again.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 15, 2007)

If you have wood floors underneath, I think its definitely worth the cost and effort to rip out the carpeting and refinish the floors. We recently had wood floors installed after a catastrophic water tank failure. It was hellish, but now that it's done, I'm in love with the floors (and oriental rugs I bought too). It dramatically increases the value of the house and the 'wow'-factor for potential buyers. By already having the floors underneath, you're that much further ahead. It _is _a job you can do yourself, but it's solid and hellish work, especially if any repairs to the floor are needed - if you have the funds, I'd hire professionals. The floors can have significant damage, staining, rot, etc., but depending on what type of flooring, it can be sanded down and refinished. Any worse damage would require boards to be replaced. 

Good luck with whatever you decide...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 15, 2007)

TSL and Kevin are obviously both prescriptivists. I prefer to live in the modern age. (teasing ) Prescriptivists believe in verbal and dramatic irony - and that is all. Modernists, however, believe in cosmic irony, situational irony, and irony of the fates. Personally, I believe that if my 60-year-old Dean of the English department, with a PhD from Oxford, can get behind modern definitions, it's possible for you guys, too.  

The plane crash IS the most obvious example of cosmic irony in the song. From wikipedia: 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irony said:


> Applying cosmic irony to the song renders many, but not all, of the lines somewhat ironic. For instance, in the song, a man gets on a plane for the first time after being afraid to do so his whole life, and the plane crashes. It is contrary to expectations that his first plane ride coincided with the relatively low chance of a plane crash. His lamentation of "well isn't this nice" as the plane is crashing is also a perfect example of verbal irony.


 Now, no, wikipedia is not the most reliable source, however, traditional sources are not going to be discussing the Alanis Morissette song. 

The plane crash is very clearly cosmic irony. Situational irony is largely the same as cosmic irony. If you google it, you'll find a similar definition to cosmic irony, and one very similar to what was in my first post: a result contrary to reasonable expectations.

However, even if you wish to be a prescriptivist and argue that the song is only ironic because there is little irony in it, you still have to concede that the man's statement "Well, isn't this nice," is as straightforward an example of verbal irony as you can get.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 15, 2007)

I get cosmic irony. Within the reference of a song, if we're saying the dude was afraid of flying, it ain't ironic the plane crashed. It's only cosmic irony if he wasn't expecting it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 15, 2007)

I think that if he were actually _expecting_ it, there's no way he would have gotten on that plane. The irony comes because finally people convinced him it was safe, and he had managed to convince himself of that fact enough that he got on that plane - and then it actually DID crash.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 15, 2007)

I'd say the man saying "isn't this nice" would be more *sarcasm* then irony. I mean a statement can't really be "ironic."

But whether or not TSL will, I'll certainly admit that personally, I'm probably way stupider and less educated than your 60 year old Dean with the Ph.D. from Oxford. No way can I compete with that. If s/he can get behind your definition of irony, then I think we should all fall in line. Plebians are we all.

You know what would be ironic is if Alanis Morissette posted on here and admitted that she only used the word "ironic" because it had the right number of syllables for the cadence of her song and she truly didn't know whether or not any of the situations in her now acclaimed song were actually examples of irony. That would be ironic.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 15, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I think that if he were actually _expecting_ it, there's no way he would have gotten on that plane. The irony comes because finally people convinced him it was safe, and he had managed to convince himself of that fact enough that he got on that plane - and then it actually DID crash.



That's not mentioned. You're inferring stuff that isn't in the text. It said he was afraid to fly. He flew. He died. None of it's ironic. Not in any sense.


----------



## elle camino (Apr 15, 2007)

i karaoked so hard last night that i literally have no voice right now. i tried to call my mom and i had to hang up and text her because i can't get above a hoarse whisper. 
nice.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 15, 2007)

Sarcasm is just one type of verbal irony, LoveBHMs. I hope it didn't come across that I was trying to say "My Dean knows better than all of you." What I meant was that, if someone as stuck in his ways as a PhD from Oxford can accept modernistic philosophies, I think it's possible for anyone.  

TSL, you certainly know, as an English major, that reading between the lines of a text is always important.  We can use logic to deduce that had the man actually EXPECTED the plane to crash, he would not have gotten on it. Or, you can look at it from another point of view - certainly, the vast majority of first-time fearful flyers are going to end up completely safe at their destination. We expect that to happen, and we are right to expect that, as that is the normal sequence of events. What happens in this man's case is contrary to the anticipated result of a normal sequence of events. It is ironic. 

If you still don't agree, we'll just agree to disagree. There are so many more important things in life than an Alanis Morissette song.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 15, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> TSL, you certainly know, as an English major, that reading between the lines of a text is always important.  We can use logic to deduce that had the man actually EXPECTED the plane to crash, he would not have gotten on it. Or, you can look at it from another point of view - certainly, the vast majority of first-time fearful flyers are going to end up completely safe at their destination. We expect that to happen, and we are right to expect that, as that is the normal sequence of events. What happens in this man's case is contrary to the anticipated result of a normal sequence of events. It is ironic.
> 
> If you still don't agree, we'll just agree to disagree. There are so many more important things in life than an Alanis Morissette song.



Fair enough, but it's not ironic. And reading substories into the text, no, not a good thing where I went to school or according to my professors, especially when the text says the man was afraid. It's only ironic if he wasn't expecting it. The text implies he was expecting it. 

And if I should agree with your dean's idea this song is ironic because s/he's the dean, then we should all agree Dr Joel Fuhrman's idea that it is possible to lose weight and reverse diabetes and other health conditions through a diet. He *is* a doctor. Y'see where this is going?


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 15, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Sarcasm is just one type of verbal irony, LoveBHMs. I hope it didn't come across that I was trying to say "My Dean knows better than all of you." What I meant was that, if someone as stuck in his ways as a PhD from Oxford can accept modernistic philosophies, I think it's possible for anyone.



However, i wasn't an English major, so I'm off the hook.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 15, 2007)

i hate irony. all forms.

and on the confession note, i confess i'm going to go spend all 20 of the dunkin donuts dollars i just found. peace boardies.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 15, 2007)

You're totally missing the point. Okay, agree to disagree it is, then. Let's let this thread move on.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 15, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i hate irony. all forms.
> 
> and on the confession note, i confess i'm going to go spend all 20 of the dunkin donuts dollars i just found. peace boardies.



And you're coming back to share...

Right?


----------



## Carrie (Apr 15, 2007)

i hate ironing. all forms.

But unlike soupy, I have no donuts.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 15, 2007)

Carrie said:


> But unlike soupy, I have no donuts.



Well this thread just took a turn for the tragic.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 15, 2007)

I'd like to know where she found extra DD dollars


----------



## supersoup (Apr 15, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I'd like to know where she found extra DD dollars



in my cupboard sir fuzzy. finders keepers you know.  i actually bought myself a ginormous hot chocolate and spent the rest on muffins for the morning crew at work tomorrow. i'm swell sometimes.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Well this thread just took a turn for the tragic.


The irony of life...


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 16, 2007)

IC that I just only last night realized how alike Tim Curry and young Mick Jagger look.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 16, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Well this thread just took a turn for the tragic.



See? You get me, K. You really, really get me. :wubu:


----------



## supersoup (Apr 16, 2007)

i confess that i can not wait for my best friend to come over tonight. it's her birthday, and i've gotten her some awesome gifts, i am making her some super cool cupcakes, and my mom and i will be singing happy birthday at the top of our lungs. i looooove when people i love have birthdays!!


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 17, 2007)

I just read the "Knee pain" thread title as "Knee porn." :huh:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 17, 2007)

IC during a massage tonight at work, I dropped a HUGE glob of lotion on my clients pants laying on the chair. OMG I was so embarassed. I was trying to massage and wipe it off at the same time so he wouldnt know. But i felt bad and told him. Yeah, my tip suffered a bit for that one. lol


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 17, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> IC during a massage tonight at work, I dropped a HUGE glob of lotion on my clients pants laying on the chair.  OMG I was so embarassed. I was trying to massage and wipe it off at the same time so he wouldnt know. But i felt bad and told him. Yeah, my tip suffered a bit for that one. lol



Oh man.... I would implement a new process immediately. All client's clothes get covered with large towel before starting. Not worth risking tips!!


----------



## Takera (Apr 17, 2007)

IC I ruined a pair of pants tonight cause I fell in the mud and they are stained beyond repair...and that I walked home with a huge mud stain on my butt... where I got laughed at. I hate the dorms some nights.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm singing in the rain...


----------



## elle camino (Apr 17, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> IC during a massage tonight at work, I dropped a HUGE glob of lotion on my clients pants laying on the chair. OMG I was so embarassed. I was trying to massage and wipe it off at the same time so he wouldnt know. But i felt bad and told him. Yeah, my tip suffered a bit for that one. lol


when i was working at this fancypants salon a few years ago, i accidentally tipped over an entire bowl of mixed 40 volume bleach onto a snooty old lady's cashmere sweater that she'd left on a chair. 
feel better?
<3


----------



## jamie (Apr 17, 2007)

I am a grown responsible adult woman, with a job, who pays her bills, and manages somehow to tcb as best I can. I confess, for the past few mornings, passing by these sitting on the counter as I am getting my cereal makes me giggle and feel like I am six.


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 17, 2007)

Those are cute little monkeys
IC I have never had a massage. Always afraid the massuese will garrot me while I am relaxed. Thanks alot Sean Connery.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 17, 2007)

elle camino said:


> when i was working at this fancypants salon a few years ago, i accidentally tipped over an entire bowl of mixed 40 volume bleach onto a snooty old lady's cashmere sweater that she'd left on a chair.
> feel better?
> <3


 
OMG yes.... lol But what happened!? Did you have to pay for the sweater? 

AM- I normally have this problem under control with a holster for my lotion but since i've gained some weight I don't have a holster at the moment since it wont fit and the bottle was a tad slippery and plop.... on his running pants. From now on.... no more lotion dispensing near clients clothes....


----------



## Aliena (Apr 17, 2007)

IC it's a beautiful day and I'm feeling fine!


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 17, 2007)

So..someone sent me one of those goofy online quizzes to take. This one was "How happy are you?", and was "PhD certified". The responses to my answers were downright silly and incredibly stupid...with question 8 being the real kicker. 

4. If a person cuts in front of me in a line, I always openly object to it.
*Your answer:* True
*Correct answer:* False

A happy person can allow small indiscretions by others without feeling vindictive or deprived. *(Of course...but try to cut in front of me in line and I'll stomp your foot.)
* 
7. I wish for many things.
*Your answer:* True
*Correct answer:* False

Happy people tend not to wish for many things, because they already feel content with what they have. *(Yes, and anyone who ever wants anything more must be miserable.)*

8. I am overweight.
*Your answer:* True
*Correct answer:* False

If youre happy, you probably dont overindulge. Overeaters are usually unhappy and try to gain, through sense pleasures, the satisfactions they dont receive in other ways. *(Someone hand me another donut...I'm feeling unsatisfied with this response.)*

9. I enjoy reading fiction.
*Your answer:* True
*Correct answer:* True

Happy people dont feel compelled to stick with factual material. They like fiction. They are flexible enough to depart from reality and enjoy someone elses imagination. *(It's a fact that this guy is a moron, and I AM sticking to it.)*

10. I hate to go to bed.
*Your answer:* False
*Correct answer:* False

Its not clear why, but compared with those who are unhappy, people who are content dont find it difficult to go to bed. Perhaps the unhappy find it hard to end the day because theyve had few pleasurable moments and as a result, push themselves beyond bedtime, hoping that a moment of satisfaction will occur. 



I scored a 9 out of 12...I guess that means I'm pretty happy!! What would I have done if I hadn't taken this insightful quiz to let me know?? 

In this case, I'd say "PhD" must stand for "Pretty hot Dookie". Someone please stop me the next time I feel compelled to waste my time on one of these things. 

"This PhD certified quiz is based on _The Big Book of Personality Tests_ by Dr. Salvatore V. Didato...While this quiz is based on scientific research and clinical experience in psychology and social science, it is intended solely for entertainment and the results should not be interpreted as a professional evaluation. Users should seek professional assistance if they believe that they have a personality problem and should not take any action based on the results of any quiz they complete on this site."


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Apr 17, 2007)

A quick Google search tells me that this guy is a clinician in private practice. Clinicians aren't the ones doing research that would be used for something like this test. 

Cutting in front of you? I imagine unassertive people won't object, and they're going to be unhappy that people walk all over them.

Wishing for things? Happy people can still wish for happiness for others, world peace, an end to hunger, etc. Those kinds of things add up fairly quickly.

Overweight--doesn't deserve a response.

Reading fiction--this doesn't even make sense. So if I like to read about history, true crime, politics, biographies, and so forth, I'm unhappy? Okay, guess that makes me unhappy, then.  

The "hate to go to bed thing"? Depressed people often sleep more than non-depressed people, and view sleep as an escape. 

So um, yeah. Maybe not the crappiest test I've seen, but it's up there.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 17, 2007)

I confess that even though those monkeys are probably exactly alike, my mind swears they're each wearing a unique expression that conveys a separate little personality. (Anthroporphize much, mind?)

What winsome little faces though.


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 17, 2007)

I've got Telus Monkeys...I'm guessing yours are also by Gund... 

View attachment Let_slistentosomemusic.jpg


----------



## elle camino (Apr 17, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> OMG yes.... lol But what happened!? Did you have to pay for the sweater?



what happened was i think i scared her half to death immediately afterwards with my patented in-your-face, hysterical overapologizing routine. she was in getting her hair washed at the time, so she didn't see it happen - i had to break the news to her. and i was so distraught and freaked out and just so SORRY that i kinda...well. you've talked to me. you know how crazy fast i babble, and that was under normal, non-stressful circumstances. now imagine me freaking TERRIFIED of losing my job and/or getting swallowed alive praying-mantis style by this lady. 
turns out she was totally cool about it though. she was a regular client so i just bought her a new one ($300) when i got my next check. 
and nobody told my boss. thank god.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 18, 2007)

I confess that I detest the time limit on the edit function with a red hot passion. 
*anthropomorphize*

*
*


----------



## Friday (Apr 18, 2007)

I read it as anthropomorphize anyway, maybe that's why I misspell things.:doh:


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 18, 2007)

jamie said:


> I am a grown responsible adult woman, with a job, who pays her bills, and manages somehow to tcb as best I can. I confess, for the past few mornings, passing by these sitting on the counter as I am getting my cereal makes me giggle and feel like I am six.



They do require less care than children or most pets and are pretty darn cute. :smitten:


----------



## jamie (Apr 18, 2007)

rainyday said:


> I confess that even though those monkeys are probably exactly alike, my mind swears they're each wearing a unique expression that conveys a separate little personality. (Anthroporphize much, mind?)
> 
> What winsome little faces though.



I know exactly what you mean...actually, the one on the left is Jamie and the one on the right is Justin...cuz I think the one looks fatter than the other. Heh.

I think they are Free, but I didn't check very closely...I know they are selling them at Starbucks right now.

Thanks ST, I think they are pretty cute too.

And no doubt, Santa...all they eat are invisible brain sucking mites, and we get those for free through a special program.


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 18, 2007)

I've been craving braunschweiger all day.


Oh, and this morning, I saw Herbie the Love Bug. Seriously. Go me.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 18, 2007)

jamie said:


> I know exactly what you mean...actually, the one on the left is Jamie and the one on the right is Justin...cuz I think the one looks fatter than the other. Heh.



I confess this + BigPlaids interesting essay on repression made me wonder if someone somewhere has ever opened up a stuffed animal and plumped it up with more stuffing to make it fatter.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 18, 2007)

jamie said:


> And no doubt, Santa...all they eat are invisible brain sucking mites, and we get those for free through a special program.



Sinister!


----------



## rainyday (Apr 18, 2007)

i confess I've just coined a new term that makes me laugh:
_*
*_*Crotch GPS&#8482;*

Feel free to steal.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 18, 2007)

I confess that I just found out that I have a ticket with my name on it to see Wicked on Broadway and I'm actually quite excited about it. It's my first show since Hairspray, which was completely awesome!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 18, 2007)

Wicked? You're going to _*LOVE*_ it. I've seen it twice. 

And if you want to see it again (and you will), consider the daily ticket lottery, too - WELL worth it. 

View attachment elphaba pic.jpg


View attachment wicked-defy7.jpg


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 18, 2007)

Yep, I can't wait. My best friend is huge into Broadway .. seriously. His mother is the editor for the New Jersey state paper entertainment section and she gets free tickets all the time and gets to vote for the Tony Awards and attend and all that jazz! Occasionally when she or he couldn't go, I'd get to go instead. I actually made him take a picture of all his playbills once, just to see how many damn things there were .. 






Intense.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow - very cool!


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 18, 2007)

I confess to being perplexed about a certain irony of life:

Given that the typical 'guy' answer to a problem is "Ignore it...it'll go away", why can we not resist picking at a scab?


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 18, 2007)

I confess that I now have three more inches.





















Imagine, someone was throwing out this perfectly good 17" monitor!


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 18, 2007)

I confess to having had about as much winter as I care to endure.



I'm issuing a season desist order.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 18, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> I'm issuing a season desist order.



...

*Groan*


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 19, 2007)

I confess I feel a bit sorry for the little guy in Fuzzy's current *boink* avatar...but at the same time, it cracks me up, too.

Reminds me of Calvin, somehow.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 19, 2007)

i confess that thanks to that blasted* 'sexiest thing about fellow posters' thread has me singing this song that is now embedded in my brain. i can't stop!!

i bet all your posts are abouuuut meee...

<--- dolt.


*by blasted i mean awesome.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 19, 2007)

Personally, I think (the avatar is) representative of my relationship(s) with women.


----------



## Krissy12 (Apr 19, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Personally, I think (the avatar is) representative of my relationship(s) with women.



Maybe you should stop hitting them with your ball then. That's just not nice.


----------



## jamie (Apr 19, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I confess that I just found out that I have a ticket with my name on it to see Wicked on Broadway and I'm actually quite excited about it. It's my first show since Hairspray, which was completely awesome!



I confess I am terribly envious!


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 19, 2007)

I confess that I really am attracted to about 90% of you ladies on this board. But, will do absolutely nothing about it.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 19, 2007)

I confess doing things to be a nice person sucks.

I also confess it's too fucking cold to breathe.


----------



## ActionPif (Apr 19, 2007)

I confess that I spent about 15 minutes in flashchat yesterday...by myself...and it was absolutely fantastic. 

I would highly recommend this venture to my fellow posters. Perhaps it is an alarming behavior, but the selection of icons and national flags is befuddlingly amusing.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 19, 2007)

IC that...

...I'd love to see _Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon_ on a much larger screen than I own.

...I was complimented on my driving today. By an old guy! He was surprised that I drove as well as I did- and I was surprised that I'd get lauded for it.

...Ziyi Zhang is incredibly beautiful. I may be an FA, but she's definitely on my list of Most Beautiful Ladies.

...I actually tried to draw a map so it would be easier to get through the footnotes in the labyrinthine ninth chapter in _House of Leaves_. It didn't help much.


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 19, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> IC that...
> 
> ..
> 
> ...I actually tried to draw a map so it would be easier to get through the footnotes in the labyrinthine ninth chapter in _House of Leaves_. It didn't help much.



Have you finished the book? I found it impossible to read, although it's intentionally opaque. Granted, I tried to read some of it in a Borders so I wouldn't have to pay for it.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 19, 2007)

IC that this cold weather is really getting old and I would like to see me some sun and feel the warmth of it. 

IC I like my new bluetooth headset better than the one that broke down on me--for the second time!  

IC I really enjoy feeling the sweat on my body when I work out; it makes me feel, ummm, wet.  

IC I enjoyed talking to a paticular friend on the phone today. She always knows how to make me laugh. Thank you sweetie! :happy:


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 19, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> Have you finished the book? I found it impossible to read, although it's intentionally opaque. Granted, I tried to read some of it in a Borders so I wouldn't have to pay for it.



It's a really good story with an interesting style. I'm really enjoying it. But some of it does get really tough. The labyrinth chapter, obviously, is the foremost in this; but there are other parts that are less confusing in layout and yet still difficult to read, like a section on echoes that's dryer than a high school physics textbook.

Here's the maze of text:







Yes, those are all footnotes. Most of them are footnotes for footnotes. It goes at the bottom, up the side, in the little box... even sideways to the center.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 19, 2007)

IC that I still have a crush on lots of Dim'ers. Some really moreso.


----------



## ripley (Apr 19, 2007)

I confess suddenly my day doesn't seem so bad.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 19, 2007)

People are always after me Lucky Charms.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 19, 2007)

ripley said:


> I confess suddenly my day doesn't seem so bad.



I really hope they don't euthanize the hippo for this.


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 20, 2007)

I confess I've been really lax about thanking people for rep.

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 20, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> People are always after me Lucky Charms.



Well, they are.


----------



## Mini (Apr 20, 2007)

I should be in bed. I've got a marketing presentation tomorrow that's worth 20 percent of my mark. It's lewd and likely not what the teacher's looking for, and a large part of its success will depend on my delivery. 

I also need to help a friend with a practical test first thing in the morning, and, oh yeah, I'll be up past midnight working on a fucking end-of-term project for which we've received a weeks' grace.

I need me some coffee and the love of a good woman.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 20, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> People are always after me Lucky Charms.





Mini said:


> ...
> I need me some coffee and the love of a good woman.



Mini, how about the lovin' of a bad woman; I hear they can be quite good... Maybe Skellington can send one over your direction.

fa_man_stan


----------



## elle camino (Apr 20, 2007)

[whine] i want to go on a goddamn date. [/whine]


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 20, 2007)

ripley said:


> I confess suddenly my day doesn't seem so bad.



An old story that's funny but about as real as a three-dollar bill.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 20, 2007)

IC I slept in later than usual. Waaaay later. I think this must be a sign of the end of the world. Be for warn everyone.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 20, 2007)

IC when I see people I care about sitting up on a high horse, it's very difficult not to tell them the dangers of what falling off can do.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 20, 2007)

elle camino said:


> [whine] i want to go on a goddamn date. [/whine]



I know Im not a man... but I'm coming up to Seattle in May


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 20, 2007)

I had a nap this morning and dreamt that Tom Cruise kitnapped one of my cats. 

Ergo, I now hate Tom Cruise. Forever. 

But I like saying "ergo".


----------



## ripley (Apr 21, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> An old story that's funny but about as real as a three-dollar bill.



Quit snopes-ing me! I figured it was a crock but it was funny.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 21, 2007)

i confess i've decided that i'm never wearing underoos again.

that is all.


----------



## Takera (Apr 21, 2007)

I confess I just spent way too much money on beads to start an earring side venture, and hobbie...yays


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 21, 2007)

IC that I mailed out like 10 packages this morning and feel really super good about it. I mean, cause I love gettin' me a package in the mail myself so I hope I can inspire many joy joy feelings in others.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 21, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> many joy joy feelings



DAMMIT JOY!

Stop fondling the normals!


----------



## Esme (Apr 21, 2007)

IC that I took my dog shopping for his birthday...

to TWO stores :blush:


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 21, 2007)

IC that the week has been so busy that I am about four or five days behind on most threads in my userCP. 
That's a lot of posts.


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 21, 2007)

aaaaand I'm spent.

(Thank you, and Goodnight!)


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 21, 2007)

I am not a Shrimp! I am a King Prawn! 

View attachment muppets_pepe.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 22, 2007)

Aliena said:


> IC I slept in later than usual. Waaaay later. I think this must be a sign of the end of the world. Be for warn everyone.




I did the same thing. :doh: :huh:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 22, 2007)

Wow. 

I checked PostSecret this morning, and found this. For any of you who don't know, PostSecret is a really cool website where people send in their secrets on postcards and some are posted every week. 

The scary thing is, it looks a lot like my ex-boyfriend's handwriting, and that is the precise reason he broke up with me after two years (though he never admitted it). Michigan, though, would have no significance, as neither of us are from there/have traveled there. So maybe it belongs to one of the exes of you Michigan girls.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Apr 22, 2007)

I was worried about it until I remembered that I dumped the worst offender, unless he was lying about that part too!


----------



## supersoup (Apr 22, 2007)

so...

i was just in the downstairs bathroom brushing my teeth after my bubblegum fest, and then 'this is how we do it' came on my playlist on the computer and i could hear it...as i was shaking what my momma gave me in the hall, i heard the screen door open and my little brother's buddies walked in.

:blush: 

sheeeeeesh. i really need to learn to ignore all my sudden needs to dance!!


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 22, 2007)

supersoup said:


> sheeeeeesh. i really need to learn to ignore all my sudden needs to dance!!



Fuck that. If they can't handle it, it's too bad for them.


IC that my nerves are a bit shot right now after TWO people I know got into auto accidents.

The first was a neighbor whose son was in Scouts with me, and who was a good family friend; he hit a utility pole and died, from what I've heard. I'm gonna be going to the wake, when I find out when it is. It'll be tough.

The second was just today. One of my best friends flipped his motorcycle. Fortunately he's not hurt _too_ bad, but he's still a dumb bastard and it _is _his fault. His ankle's broken in at least 2 places, his arm might be broken, and he's got some road rash, but not too bad. He was wearing shorts and sneakers, though, so the road rash is no surprise. I'll be visiting him tomorrow.

<soupy> Oy. </soupy>


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 22, 2007)

I also confess that campfires are good for the soul.

Even if it's just a fire in your own backyard, and not out in the wilderness.


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 22, 2007)

supersoup said:


> so...
> 
> i was just in the downstairs bathroom brushing my teeth after my bubblegum fest, and then 'this is how we do it' came on my playlist on the computer and i could hear it...as i was shaking what my momma gave me in the hall, i heard the screen door open and my little brother's buddies walked in.
> 
> ...



The correct response from them would have entailed joining in! (I kinda feel like dancing now... )



Blackjack said:


> Fuck that. If they can't handle it, it's too bad for them.
> 
> 
> IC that my nerves are a bit shot right now after TWO people I know got into auto accidents.
> ...



Aw, I'm sorry. That's tough news to take, especially so close together. (((((Blackjack)))))


----------



## supersoup (Apr 22, 2007)

oy kev, sorry about all that, that's awful. hope your buddy gets better quick.




and yes, they all should have joined in. no one else gets me cept for you kids! :wubu:


----------



## Aliena (Apr 22, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Fuck that. If they can't handle it, it's too bad for them.
> 
> 
> IC that my nerves are a bit shot right now after TWO people I know got into auto accidents.
> ...



I'm glad your motorcycle friend suffered only minor injuries, considering the alternatives. 

This is all sad, sending some positive vibes yours, family, and friends way!


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 22, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> That's tough news to take, especially so close together. (((((Blackjack)))))





supersoup said:


> oy kev, sorry about all that, that's awful. hope your buddy gets better quick.





Aliena said:


> This is all sad, sending some positive vibes yours, family, and friends way!



Thanks, folks. It's awful timing, all of it. I mean, my friend's pretty much okay and I'll be seeing him tomorrow, so I'm not in too much of a funk about it. But the family friend dying kind of makes everything a little bit darker, a little bit sadder, and I have a feeling it'll be that way for a little while. I'm still laughing about stuff, but not as hard, y'know?


I was laughing earlier, actually. I mean, my mood warrants slow, mellow songs. So I put my playlist on shuffle and pulled up Clapton's "Tears in Heaven". I love that song. I have since I was, like, five. And then it finishes, and the next thing that comes up?

"WHO THE FUCK FEARED YOU? YOU FUCKING WORTHLESS CUNT! YOU FUCKED UP MY KITING YOU FUCK!"

It's Dives, the famous raid leader in _World of Warcraft _who goes totally fucking nuclear when something goes wrong. I don't even remember why I have it on this playlist, but I didn't give a damn, I was too busy laughing my ass off at the sharp shift.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 23, 2007)

I confess I need to get me arse in bed! I have a big day tomorrow!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2007)

Aliena said:


> I confess I need to get me arse in bed! I have a big day tomorrow!


*cues "Lullaby" from The Cure*


----------



## jamie (Apr 23, 2007)

I confess that I am glad that I know to be grateful. I realized this morning that not everyone is and that is a shame. 

I also confess that I am thrilled spring is here...I sat on the back deck yesterday afternoon and just kept seeing new opportunities to plant something or spruce up something and was delighted to learn that the fence goes all the way down to the creek, so we can go ahead and get a dog. It was nice to feel settled and at home for a change.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 23, 2007)

This is me, coming to you all for aid, with my confession... I've never sent a package through the mail before...... Can anyone give me pointers? I bought new headphones for the sweetie, but I wanted to surprise her by sending them via snail-mail, and I forgot that I don't know how. I know Postage depends on weight (no clue how much equals what price), and it needs to be in a box (I assume so at least) but beyond that..... :blush: Many thanks ahead of time for your kind patience.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 23, 2007)

Awww, so nice that you got your sweetie a gift.  

The post office is pretty easy, so never fear - you can even get a priority mail box right there in the post office at no charge and package it up and label it right there, if you want to. Priority mail takes 2-3 days and is usually less than $5 for things as light as headphones (assuming she lives in the U.S.). They'll ask you if you want to insure them - if so, just tell them for how much and they'll take care of that for you. They'll also ask you if you want delivery confirmation, which just means that you can track when the package arrived online, basically. It might be $.50 extra or something. 

But yeah, basically just package up and label the gift (or do it there at the post office), take it to someone at the counter and tell them you want to send it priority mail, and they'll take care of the rest. 

Good luck!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 23, 2007)

My utmost gratitude! Where I used to live, the post office was very nearly miles away, and I never had need of it personally, so I was unaware of how easy it was to just walk in and take care of it. I will hopefully get it done today when I go get a haircut.

Again, my thanks. :bow:


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 23, 2007)

I was trying to eat lunch on as little money as possible today, so I brought carrots and dip and some wheat crackers, and went to the store downstairs to find something semi-palatable to go with the crackers. I found a small can of "Potted meat", which appeared to be basically the same thing as the deviled ham stuff I used to buy when the kids were little. I grew up eating it, so didn't give it a second thought. As I was eating it, I began to wonder what exactly was in it. I should know better than to ponder the ingredients of such things and just enjoy them, but I did it....I turned the can and read the ingredients: "Mechanically separated chicken, beef tripe...." and I didn't get any further than that. I promptly threw out what was left of the first 50 cent can. The second little one sits here on my desk. It's free for the taking. Please.


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 23, 2007)

IC I don't really care about Alec Baldwin's kid, and why people are smashmouthing him for criticizing his own kid. How does stuff like that end up on TV?. What ever happened to feel good stories like Fireman saves children and animals from burning in a fire. Someone helps somebody.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2007)

Probably you could find the answer in your sig...


----------



## Carrie (Apr 23, 2007)

I confess that sometimes I really wish I had those guns that you hide up your sleeves. And then when you want to use them you do that thingy with your arms, and that makes them load up or something? 

I would never use them, but they're super-cool, and I think they would give me some street cred.


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 23, 2007)

Carrie said:


> I confess that sometimes I really wish I had those guns that you hide up your sleeves. And then when you want to use them you do that thingy with your arms, and that makes them load up or something?
> 
> I would never use them, but they're super-cool, and I think they would give me some street cred.



Not very princessy, though...I think you should stick with the scented kerchief tucked into the cuff, and let your lackeys carry the hardware.


----------



## betina (Apr 23, 2007)

When I read this thread's title I thought that it was about confessions for single people; singlehood/dating/confessions... I guess it's not? :blush: OK, my bad.

But in keeping with the misunderstanding spirit, I confess that I find thin and athletic men *particularly* attractive. 

(am I going to get bombed now...? ~runs and hides~ )


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 23, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> I was trying to eat lunch on as little money as possible today, so I brought carrots and dip and some wheat crackers, and went to the store downstairs to find something semi-palatable to go with the crackers. I found a small can of "Potted meat", which appeared to be basically the same thing as the deviled ham stuff I used to buy when the kids were little. I grew up eating it, so didn't give it a second thought. As I was eating it, I began to wonder what exactly was in it. I should know better than to ponder the ingredients of such things and just enjoy them, but I did it....I turned the can and read the ingredients: "Mechanically separated chicken, beef tripe...." and I didn't get any further than that. I promptly threw out what was left of the first 50 cent can. The second little one sits here on my desk. It's free for the taking. Please.



Potted meat is one of life's simplest joys. Along with saltine crackers, mustard and Vienna sausages. So sayeth my father, nutritionist to absolutely no one. Possibly because my mother refused to let him plan any meals. He could grill, but not plan. Das was verboten.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 23, 2007)

betina said:


> When I read this thread's title I thought that it was about confessions for single people; singlehood/dating/confessions... I guess it's not? :blush: OK, my bad.
> 
> But in keeping with the misunderstanding spirit, I confess that I find thin and athletic men *particularly* attractive.
> 
> (am I going to get bombed now...? ~runs and hides~ )



You don't get bombed. You get flamed. 

You won't get flamed for this.

A confession is a confession, and that one was ripe for The Lounge as it's unrelated to anything else on the site. 

And as confessions go, well, it's sort of like admitting to liking ice cream. 

Welcome.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 23, 2007)

i confess i'm friggin exhausted. like droopy eyes, draggin ass, can't get out of this chair exhausted. tonight is one of those rare nights i wish i had someone to sleep with so they could pet my head till i passed out. or stroke my hair, whichever of those two that makes sense.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 23, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> Not very princessy, though...I think you should stick with the scented kerchief tucked into the cuff, and let your lackeys carry the hardware.




Princessing ain't easy. 












P.S. That's the scariest fucking duck ever. Love it.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Apr 23, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> Not very princessy, though...I think you should stick with the scented kerchief tucked into the cuff, and let your lackeys carry the hardware.



A *lackey*! I knew I was forgetting something.

I do have my own tiara though, so I'm part way there.


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 24, 2007)

*Someone that I consider special break my heart in the last days... *


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 24, 2007)

I confess that even though it's in the 70s out, I'm wearing a quadruple-or-more layer head-to-toe cat fur coat. Our walking fur bomb cat Chaos has had a case of the seriously excessive needies for a couple days (and nights). The only time he isn't on me making fur deposits (laying over my shoulder now) is when I'm walking or the dog is with me. There is so much fur on me right now that when I reach for the cordless mouse a cloud of fur jumps from me to the mouse, due to the static, and completely engulfs it to the point that it looks like Chaos (male) has somehow had a kitten. The last two nights when going to bed, until I lay down so he can climb on me, he incessantly meows what is unmistakably a "Hurry up!" command...my wife has to physically restrain him to give me time to pull the sheet over me.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 24, 2007)

I confess that I haven't learned my lesson from last year when it comes to leaving a stick of deodorant in my glove compartment .. it will get hot out and when it does .. it will melt. again.

My insurance smells like axe.


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 24, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I confess that I haven't learned my lesson from last year when it comes to leaving a stick of deodorant in my glove compartment .. it will get hot out and when it does .. it will melt. again.
> 
> My insurance smells like axe.


 

Better than smelling like B.O. Ew.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 24, 2007)

Kind of stupid since the only time I ever worry about needing a random stick of deodorant is on a hot summer day. Oh well.

Def. better then BO for sure.


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 24, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Kind of stupid since the only time I ever worry about needing a random stick of deodorant is on a hot summer day. Oh well.
> 
> Def. better then BO for sure.


 

We've all been there...you think that you are doing a responsible thing by having backups in the car in case you forget in the morning, only to be put to shame by the gods of common sense. I don't know of a SINGLE woman who hasn't left a tube of lipgloss/chapstick/eyeliner/lipstick in the car and had it melt all over her cup holder. Or chocolate (I am personally BAD at leaving chocolate in the car).


----------



## Esme (Apr 24, 2007)

I feel really old today.

A teenager I encountered today was singing "Fish don't fry in the kitchen... Beans don't burn on the grill..." So I replied, "Took a whole lotta tryin' just to get up that hill." And he looked at me like I'd grown a third eyeball and a few tentacles and said, "Do you know Nelly?" I said, "Nelly? That's The Jeffersons!" To which he said, "Who?" I said, "You know... George and Weezie! Come on, you know... George and Weezie... the JEFFERSONS!" 

Turns out he didn't know... and I'm just old.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 24, 2007)

Esme said:


> I feel really old today.
> 
> A teenager I encountered today was singing "Fish don't fry in the kitchen... Beans don't burn on the grill..." So I replied, "Took a whole lotta tryin' just to get up that hill." And he looked at me like I'd grown a third eyeball and a few tentacles and said, "Do you know Nelly?" I said, "Nelly? That's The Jeffersons!" To which he said, "Who?" I said, "You know... George and Weezie! Come on, you know... George and Weezie... the JEFFERSONS!"
> 
> Turns out he didn't know... and I'm just old.



Don't feel bad. I recognize The Jeffersons more easily than I recognize Nelly. Or any of the other dime-a-dozen rappers on the radio today.


----------



## Esme (Apr 24, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Don't feel bad. I recognize The Jeffersons more easily than I recognize Nelly. Or any of the other dime-a-dozen rappers on the radio today.



Thanks. It was just discouraging... and one of those moments when you realize "There's a HUGE age gap here!" Especially since I don't really feel _that_ old.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 24, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i confess i'm friggin exhausted. like droopy eyes, draggin ass, can't get out of this chair exhausted. tonight is one of those rare nights i wish i had someone to sleep with so they could pet my head till i passed out. or stroke my hair, whichever of those two that makes sense.



I confess that I was apparently in the wrong place at the wrong time.

I additionally confess that I'm currently procrastinating from my resume. I would confess that it's because I'm intimidated by it's sheer awesomeness, but that would actually be more of an admission and plus, it's a falsehood. So now I'm going to obfuscate what I'm procrastinating about so that I don't lapse into action.

Bob


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 24, 2007)

IC that I just bought new lingerie and I'm super excited to wear it to bed tonight! RAWR!!!

:kiss2:


----------



## Carrie (Apr 24, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> IC that I just bought new lingerie and I'm super excited to wear it to bed tonight! RAWR!!!
> 
> :kiss2:



Now THAT, people, is a confession.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 24, 2007)

No, the confession would be if she told us who was going WITH her.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 24, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> No, the confession would be if she told us who was going WITH her.



She's in a relationship, silly-pants, so I'm assuming it's with her other half.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 24, 2007)

Foiled again! 

(Hmmm...now I'm thinking of lingerie made of foil...)


----------



## Ash (Apr 24, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Foiled again!
> 
> (Hmmm...now I'm thinking of lingerie made of foil...)



Ouch. How painful would THAT be. And loud, too.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 24, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Foiled again!
> 
> (Hmmm...now I'm thinking of lingerie made of foil...)



i'll do mine outta saran wrap. someone use wax paper, and someone else use napkins, and we can have a picnic fashion show. yes, no?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 24, 2007)

But hot. SOOO hot.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 24, 2007)

Yes! And we'll make the FAs bring the food. 

I'd like chicken salad on white, please, toasted.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 24, 2007)

What if it were made out of the foil from, say, Hershey bar wrappers? Only lined with silk? And you got to eat all the chocolate to get the wrappers to make the lingere that you were wearing? 

And how do you KNOW it's her other half? She could have a side dish!

Not that I'm accusing anyone of commandment-breaking.....


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 24, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i'll do mine outta saran wrap. someone use wax paper, and someone else use napkins, and we can have a picnic fashion show. yes, no?



I'm going to use a cracker box and make my own lingere. I've got it partially figured out, but maybe y'all can help me.....

The way I see it:

Step One: I cut a hole in the box.

Step Two: I put my junk in the box.

Step Three......see, I always get stuck at Step Three......


----------



## Carrie (Apr 24, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> I'm going to use a cracker box and make my own lingere. I've got it partially figured out, but maybe y'all can help me.....
> 
> The way I see it:
> 
> ...



Duh! Make her open the box.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 24, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> I'm going to use a cracker box and make my own lingere. I've got it partially figured out, but maybe y'all can help me.....
> 
> The way I see it:
> 
> ...



now, thanks to you, i will be on youtube all night watching the video for that song and giggling.


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 24, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Duh! Make her open the box.



I can't get Justin Timberlake out of my head now, thanks to you two!

:doh: 

ETA: *two = three


----------



## Carrie (Apr 24, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> I can't get Justin Timberlake out of my head now, thanks to you two!
> 
> :doh:



Heehee! You know you love it, girly.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 24, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dmVU08zVpA&mode=related&search=

that is all.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 24, 2007)

supersoup said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dmVU08zVpA&mode=related&search=
> 
> that is all.



Hells yeah Soup... Hells yeah...


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 24, 2007)

supersoup said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dmVU08zVpA&mode=related&search=
> 
> that is all.



Ahhh, life's simple pleasures.

A cold drink.

A high-speed internet connection.

And my dick in a box.

What more could anyone ask for?


----------



## Aliena (Apr 24, 2007)

IC some emotions I have had recently made some of my actions not so nice. I'm feeling sheepish. :blush:


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 24, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> I'm going to use a cracker box and make my own lingere. I've got it partially figured out, but maybe y'all can help me.....
> 
> The way I see it:
> 
> ...



Step Four: PROFIT!!!!


----------



## Aliena (Apr 24, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Step Four: PROFIT!!!!



BJ, you never take your mind outta the gutter, do you!


----------



## supersoup (Apr 24, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xElIik0Ys0&NR=1

aaahahahahhahaaaa


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 24, 2007)

supersoup said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xElIik0Ys0&NR=1
> 
> aaahahahahhahaaaa



I am SO impressed with that level of comedic genius that I don't even know WHERE to begin.....That is A-MAZ-ING.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 24, 2007)

supersoup said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xElIik0Ys0&NR=1
> 
> aaahahahahhahaaaa



I have to wait 24hrs to spread more rep! That was hilarious!!!! I'm gonna give you some rep when I can! Bravo!


----------



## supersoup (Apr 24, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> I am SO impressed with that level of comedic genius that I don't even know WHERE to begin.....That is A-MAZ-ING.



eff my sarcasm meter being broken...


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 24, 2007)

ElleCamino posted a link to an Amy Winehouse performance on YouTube here recently. I'd never heard of AW before... While the drunken performance was entertaining, I thought the song itself rocked, so I downloaded it on iTunes... now I'm very excited to see that she will be performing on The Tonight Show tonight, except that I LOATHE The Tonight Show. I _LOATHE_ Jay Leno... I'm not sure I'm going to make it through the show. I need TiVo.

On a side note, Tori Amos has a new CD coming out shortly. It has a song on it called "Fat Slut." These are the lyrics... I don't think it's actually about a fatty, but about someone using a mean spirited slur to hurt another's esteem and then that person's response to it. Or not. Eh.. I'm not sure what Tori's singing about half the time, but I love the imagery and there's always something in the lyrics I can relate to. Anyway... can't wait to see the video.

Fat slut you said
What luck I said
To be stuck in your, your happy family
Well dont you dare I said
Judge me you go
And stick it in somewhere

Im Im sicka hearin it, you go
Stick it in somewhere Im
Im sicka hearin it.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 24, 2007)

supersoup said:


> eff my sarcasm meter being broken...



Que? what do you mean? 

And I would give my left.....ear lobe....to see you do that cut. You could OWN that song, Soup!


----------



## supersoup (Apr 24, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Que? what do you mean?
> 
> And I would give my left.....ear lobe....to see you do that cut. You could OWN that song, Soup!



uh oh...i'm a dolt and reading this as a challenge...i may have to bust out my camcorder someday soon...


----------



## Aliena (Apr 24, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> ElleCamino posted a link to an Amy Winehouse performance on YouTube here recently. I'd never heard of AW before... While the drunken performance was entertaining, I thought the song itself rocked, so I downloaded it on iTunes... now I'm very excited to see that she will be performing on The Tonight Show tonight, except that I LOATHE The Tonight Show. I _LOATHE_ Jay Leno... I'm not sure I'm going to make it through the show. I need TiVo.
> 
> On a side note, Tori Amos has a new CD coming out shortly. It has a song on it called "Fat Slut." These are the lyrics... I don't think it's actually about a fatty, but about someone using a mean spirited slur to hurt another's esteem and then that person's response to it. Or not. Eh.. I'm not sure what Tori's singing about half the time, but I love the imagery and there's always something in the lyrics I can relate to. Anyway... can't wait to see the video.
> 
> ...



Tori Amos rocks! I could never really get into her music like some of my college friends, but boy I have major respect for her artistic capabilities. :bow:

I hear she can put on quite the concert too.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 24, 2007)

Just ate KFC. Important news: It's poison. My insides feel like they've been filled with puke and set on fire.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 25, 2007)

supersoup said:


> uh oh...i'm a dolt and reading this as a challenge...i may have to bust out my camcorder someday soon...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ec3wgEkEdPo&mode=related&search=

And here is "Countdown" with my fave ex-sports anchor with the story of Box in a Box. Tremendous.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 25, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Just ate KFC. Important news: It's poison. My insides feel like they've been filled with puke and set on fire.



Yeah, when you go off the junk food for a while, it can bite you coming back on. Even something as tasty as the Colonel's 11 herbs and spices.

Or it could be old grease.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 25, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Just ate KFC. Important news: It's poison. My insides feel like they've been filled with puke and set on fire.



I hope you feel better soon. I heard they use red worms in their meat. I think it was them, or was it... 

We had Mexican. My husband has attatched a sign to my ass that reads, "Flammable, no open flames permitted" :doh:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 25, 2007)

Aliena said:


> Tori Amos rocks! I could never really get into her music like some of my college friends, but boy I have major respect for her artistic capabilities. :bow:
> 
> I hear she can put on quite the concert too.



In another lifetime, years ago, I used to have nasty phone sex with Tori Amos's tour manager. He'd call me from all over the world and we'd talk, eventually our calls would end in grunting and sighs... I admit I only did it because I LOVED Tori and he always had a story about what she was up to and with whom. He had NO idea I was fat. This was long before I found this community and my self esteem. I was in my 20's, still a virgin and totally winging it when I tried to describe a sexual act... (hooray for growing up with a best friend with a dad who subscribed to Penthouse Forum). He tried to get me to come to a Tori concert twice, but each time I had some grand excuse. To this day I've never seen Tori live. I'd absolutely love to.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 25, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> In another lifetime, years ago, I used to have nasty phone sex with Tori Amos's tour manager...



Okay, now that is a con*fess*ion. Gimme ten hailmarees and a Cuba Libre.


----------



## jamie (Apr 25, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> In another lifetime, years ago, I used to have nasty phone sex with Tori Amos's tour manager. He'd call me from all over the world and we'd talk, eventually our calls would end in grunting and sighs... I admit I only did it because I LOVED Tori and he always had a story about what she was up to and with whom. He had NO idea I was fat. This was long before I found this community and my self esteem. I was in my 20's, still a virgin and totally winging it when I tried to describe a sexual act... (hooray for growing up with a best friend with a dad who subscribed to Penthouse Forum). He tried to get me to come to a Tori concert twice, but each time I had some grand excuse. To this day I've never seen Tori live. I'd absolutely love to.



Have you heard the first single off the cd? I love Tori...probably a little obsessively so. Most of my senior year was spent in the art studio with my best friend listening to Little Earthquakes and I have been owned ever since. However.... I just don't know if I can get into her bragging about being a "MILF." I know there is something ironic/sarcastic/artistic there, but it just doesn't do it for me. 

I haven't seen her either. She has been to Lex a few times... but it is always to the small campus theatre and those seats and my butt have not been on speaking terms for about 10 years. I don't really like to watch her much though, it is all about her voice and the writing for me I guess. I now have a craving for "Past The Mission" so I think I will go start up Rhapsody .


----------



## speakeasy (Apr 25, 2007)

Well, IC that I once bought tickets for Ben Folds and Tori Amos just to see Ben Folds. I left before Tori Amos came on.


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 25, 2007)

I confess that I regularly read (do not post on) a *Dream Theater* forum site, and they have a 'Fetish' thread. It totally went from fetishes such as piss-during-sex or the classic whip and chains to "BBW's, facesitting, squashing".

Badass.


----------



## Esme (Apr 25, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Just ate KFC. Important news: It's poison. My insides feel like they've been filled with puke and set on fire.



I've pretty much vowed never to eat there again for the very same reason. The speed with which it shoots through and out of my system has caused me to dub it the "Intestinal Luge"... I'm pretty sure I'd get a gold medal in that event.  


Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 25, 2007)

IC I am doing the happy Dance now that Rosie is leaving the View


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 25, 2007)

snuggletiger said:


> IC I am doing the happy Dance now that Rosie is leaving the View



IC that I would be happier about this if I were convinced that Lady Bloviator would not get another platform anytime soon. However, ratings are king (and queen) and Rosie, despite being one of the single greatest sources of CO2 pollution in the Western Hemisphere, brings in ratings.

I bet we could get halfway to the Kyoto protocols by putting a cork in her mouth. And while we're at it, if Fran Drescher never spoke again, that would make me happy as well. Man, I hate her voice.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't usually correct people's grammar or spelling unless they ask for it in some way , but IC that Fuzzy's sig line has been under my skin ever since I first saw it.

Originally Posted by Boromir
One does not simply walk into Mordor. It's Black Gates are guarded by more than just Orcs. There is evil there that does not sleep, and the Great Eye is ever-watchful. It is a barren wasteland riddled with fire, ash, and dust; the very air you breathe is a poisonous fume. Not with ten thousand could you do this. It is folley.

After the above corrections, we have:
Originally Posted by Boromir
One does not simply walk into Mordor. Its Black Gates are guarded by more than just Orcs. There is evil there that does not sleep, and the Great Eye is ever-watchful. It is a barren wasteland riddled with fire, ash, and dust; the very air you breathe is a poisonous fume. Not with ten thousand could you do this. It is folly.

Okay. I feel better now.  Whew.

</English major>


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 25, 2007)

IC that I know all the words to the songs in Grease .. 2 

I don't know why that just popped into my head, but it makes me very uncomfortable at times. haha


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 25, 2007)

IC I now imagine you doing the little dance that goes with "Cool Rider". Complete with the cardboard wreath/steering wheel, and the little triple-hops. In black suede boots. With heels. 

And this thought brings me much snark-joy.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 25, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> IC I now imagine you doing the little dance that goes with "Cool Rider". Complete with the cardboard wreath/steering wheel, and the little triple-hops. In black suede boots. With heels.
> 
> And this thought brings me much snark-joy.



I want a 

C
O
O
L
R
I
D
E
R

if he's cool enough he can burn me through and throuuuugh

NOW YOU'VE DONE IT. haha


----------



## supersoup (Apr 25, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC that I know all the words to the songs in Grease .. 2
> 
> I don't know why that just popped into my head, but it makes me very uncomfortable at times. haha



that's sick. i know them too. we really need to hang out one night and be complete cornballs. 

/babble.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 25, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I don't usually correct people's grammar or spelling unless they ask for it in some way , but IC that Fuzzy's sig line has been under my skin ever since I first saw it.
> 
> Originally Posted by Boromir
> One does not simply walk into Mordor. It's Black Gates are guarded by more than just Orcs. There is evil there that does not sleep, and the Great Eye is ever-watchful. It is a barren wasteland riddled with fire, ash, and dust; the very air you breathe is a poisonous fume. Not with ten thousand could you do this. It is folley.
> ...


Is there a reason you felt the need to post this here instead of pming Fuzzy and letting him know privately? Honestly, I think it's rude and most definitely should have happened in a pm..not in the open forum.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 25, 2007)

Misty,
Obviously I did not manage to convey the spirit in which I posted this. I <3 Fuzzy. A lot. I consider him a friend, and I believe he considers me one as well.  This was not intended to be "You suck, here's why," but rather, "I'm so completely ridiculous that this sort of thing drives me nuts when it absolutely shouldn't." I meant to be poking fun at myself, not Fuzzy. It was not intended to be rude - I'm very sorry if it came off that way. I hope that Fuzzy did not take it that way - I doubt that he did, as he's pretty good on picking up on things even when I don't say them clearly.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Apr 25, 2007)

supersoup said:


> that's sick. i know them too. we really need to hang out one night and be complete cornballs.
> 
> /babble.



Ditto for me on the Grease 2 love - can I hang, too?

I know all the words to "Reproduction"....


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 25, 2007)

Pfft - you don't fool me. 


You just wanna see his stamen.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 25, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Ditto for me on the Grease 2 love - can I hang, too?
> 
> I know all the words to "Reproduction"....



IC......

It's probably just me, but I loathe the Grease movies. My sister used to watch "Grease" EVERY DAY AFTER SCHOOL. FOR LIKE A YEAR. 

After that, I couldn't have cared if Grease 2 was both of the good Godfathers wrapped into one, the good Star Wars trilogy, or had <colon> Electric Boogaloo after the 2....I wasn't going near it.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow..Dr. Phil said something I actually liked

"You never stand taller than when you stoop to help a child."

Nice quote D. P.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 25, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Wow..Dr. Phil said something I actually liked
> 
> "You never stand taller than when you stoop to help a child."
> 
> Nice quote D. P.



I Googled and it seems Abraham Lincoln _may_ have been the one to say that first. It's all over the net anyway and atributed to a few folks.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 25, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I Googled and it seems Abraham Lincoln _may_ have been the one to say that first. It's all over the net anyway and atributed to a few folks.



Well ya for him introducing it to me ... I need to read more!


Ok..so this Idol show..plus a hormonal Misty...= too many tears.

UGH


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 25, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Wow..Dr. Phil said something I actually liked
> 
> "You never stand taller than when you stoop to help a child."
> 
> Nice quote D. P.



Don't worry. He's still an asshole, just one who steals the credit for lines that aren't his. Lincoln said: "No man stands so tall as when he stoops to help a child."


----------



## Tina (Apr 25, 2007)

IC I'm listening to the Jerkey Boys' first disc for about the hundredth time and it still cracks me up.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Apr 25, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Don't worry. He's still an asshole, just one who steals the credit for lines that aren't his. Lincoln said: "No man stands so tall as when he stoops to help a child."



And Lincoln stole it from Pythagoras


----------



## FA to the Bone (Apr 25, 2007)

*I´m so happy because POPE BENEDICT XVI is coming to Brazil... I think that I´ll be able to watch one of his celebrations... will happen the canonization of the first Saint that was born in here: FRIAR GALVÃO*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 25, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> And Lincoln stole it from Pythagoras



Supposedly. None of his writings survived, and quite possibly was one of his disciples. Now, while Lincoln used the expression, he did not brazenly use it as his own in an age of technology where it's OBVIOUS to talk down it's not his.

I certainly hope you're not pardoning stealing someone else's ideas and passing them off as your own.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 25, 2007)

Apparently the skin on your lips is NOT the same as the skin on your face.* :kiss2:



[SIZE=-2]*Learned after deciding to go "offroad" with a microdermabrasion system and buff the lips too. Result: two days of lips so red it looks like I've been sucking face with a brillo pad. The texture's baby's butt soft though. I'll do it again, just not so long and not so hard. (And no smart remarks about that last line, ya pervs.)
[/SIZE]


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 25, 2007)

I know this isn't our favorite products thread, but I LOVE Clinique's All About Lips. It basically exfoliates your lips - but really gently (no microdermabrasion needed.  ) It's very, very pricey, though - $20 for a tiny little bottle - so I use it only when I really want beautiful, soft lips.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 25, 2007)

rainyday said:


> [SIZE=-2]*Learned after deciding to go "offroad" with a microdermabrasion system...[/SIZE]



'offroad'!! hehehehehe


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 25, 2007)

I confess that I am developing a girly kittenish crush on Robert Irvine from _Dinner: Impossible_. It is so obvious and silly, this crush, right down to his kinda murky but hot UK accent and oh so hunky massive forearms and muscly torso revealed by the perfectly fitted tee, but what's not to like about a guy who tears into a kitchen and makes people happy with kitchen miracles? It's so...primative. Elemental. Man + fire + meat. Tarzanny. Very...look at my survival skills. Yet sensitive and care-taking. I think I've been home sick for too long.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Apr 25, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Supposedly. None of his writings survived, and quite possibly was one of his disciples. Now, while Lincoln used the expression, he did not brazenly use it as his own in an age of technology where it's OBVIOUS to talk down it's not his.
> 
> I certainly hope you're not pardoning stealing someone else's ideas and passing them off as your own.



I'm not saying I do...I am however saying that I doubt Lincoln made sure that people knew it was from something he read and perhaps thought highly of. Or maybe he remembered it from his younger days...who knows. 

I'm not trying to back or support Dr. Phil...I hate the man for several reasons, but I am pointing out that Lincoln could have gotten it from his education, or perhaps from reading.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 25, 2007)

I have nothing to defend. I cut and paste that quote from imdb, and just about anyone can enter a post there. Besides, I'd forgotten I still had a Borormir line where I should've had something Batman ish.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Apr 26, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Pfft - you don't fool me.
> 
> 
> You just wanna see his stamen.



I'm hoping he doesn't have one. Not that there's anything wrong with that...

Context:
Boys: Reproduction (Girls: Reproduction)
Girl: Put your pollen tubes to work
Girls: Reproduction (Boys: Reproduction)
Girl: Make my stamen go berserk

All: Reproduction
Girl: I don't think they even know what a pistil is
Boy: I got your pistil right here
Other boy: Where does the pollen go?



I...am full of shame.


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 26, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Where does the pollen go?



You're the bee's knees, EG!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 26, 2007)

((((((((Fuzzy))))))))) Hope you know I think the world of ya!  Even including your propensity for cutting & pasting imdb posts.


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 26, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I know this isn't our favorite products thread, but I LOVE Clinique's All About Lips. It basically exfoliates your lips - but really gently (no microdermabrasion needed.  ) It's very, very pricey, though - $20 for a tiny little bottle - so I use it only when I really want beautiful, soft lips.


 

Yeah, that stuff is pricey as ALL get out. However, I discovered a new thingy at Ellwood Thomspon's (for those who aren't familiar, it's an organic, all natural market here)...it's called "The Merry Hempsters Vegan Hemp Balm". It is amazing. It looks just like normal lip balm, the flavor I have is spearmint, but I swear it conditions the lips like no other lip balm I own, and that's saying something!! 

Ingredients: Organic Cannibus Sativa (Hemp Seed Oil), Organic Sunflower Oil, Candelila Wax, Organic Essential Oil of Spearmint, Vitamin E, Rosemary Extract. (also Octyl Methoxycinnamate and Benzophenone-3, which I assume are for SPF)

Might I add- it's made in Eugene, Oregon


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 26, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Apparently the skin on your lips is NOT the same as the skin on your face.* :kiss2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know, it is times like this where I could NOT be happier that I'm a guy and not worried if my lips are as soft as a baby's bottom. Or my face. 

I'm not sayin' I don't use a little skin care now and again, but I don't have a "routine," I've never experienced a "microdermabrasion system," I don't know what it's like to suck face with a brillo pad, I've never had any part of me compared to a baby's ass and I've never spent more on a jar of goo that is engulfed by my hand that I have on a good bottle of Scotch.

Speaking of long and hard (you don't get away that easy, Rainy!), I hear that British researchers are working on making an inhalable Viagra. Which would be about the most hilarious terrorist attack EVER, if terrorist attacks were funny. What's the best headline for a Viagra gas attack?

"Subway Security Beefed Up After Attack"?
"Brits Maintain 'Stiff Upper Lip' in Face of Terror Gas Attack"?

Those are pretty lame...I'm sure someone can do better....


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 26, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> Yeah, that stuff is pricey as ALL get out. However, I discovered a new thingy at Ellwood Thomspon's (for those who aren't familiar, it's an organic, all natural market here)...it's called "The Merry Hempsters Vegan Hemp Balm". It is amazing. It looks just like normal lip balm, the flavor I have is spearmint, but I swear it conditions the lips like no other lip balm I own, and that's saying something!!
> 
> Ingredients: Organic Cannibus Sativa (Hemp Seed Oil), Organic Sunflower Oil, Candelila Wax, Organic Essential Oil of Spearmint, Vitamin E, Rosemary Extract. (also Octyl Methoxycinnamate and Benzophenone-3, which I assume are for SPF)
> 
> Might I add- it's made in Eugene, Oregon



hmmmm.....so it's got "hemp" in the title twice, the first ingrediant is "hemp," and it's made in Eugene, Oregon.....I bet it "conditions the lips like no other lip balm you own!" 

Does it have any side effects? Red eyes? General mellow feeling? Desire to order "the menu" at Taco Bell?

Bob


----------



## Carrie (Apr 26, 2007)

"Brits Have Bone to Pick with Terrorists"
"Erection of Monument to Honor Victims of Gas Attack Scheduled; Stiff Security Planned."


I don't know, I'm not very good at this.








PENISPENISPENISPENISPENIS.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 26, 2007)

Carrie said:


> "Brits Have Bone to Pick with Terrorists"
> "Erection of Monument to Honor Victims of Gas Attack Scheduled; Stiff Security Planned."
> 
> 
> ...



I like it....how about:

"Terrorist seek 'Soft' Targets After Security Stiffened Post-Attack"?


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 26, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> hmmmm.....so it's got "hemp" in the title twice, the first ingrediant is "hemp," and it's made in Eugene, Oregon.....I bet it "conditions the lips like no other lip balm you own!"
> 
> Does it have any side effects? Red eyes? General mellow feeling? Desire to order "the menu" at Taco Bell?
> 
> Bob


 

Nope. Sad, ain't it?! And you are talking to a me, here...I absolutely don't need pot to crave 'the menu' at Taco Bell, dear


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Apr 26, 2007)

Blair: Terrorist Actions Make Daily Life Harder; Our Resolve Remains Firm. 

Gas Attack Victims Flood Tunnels; Survivors Await Relief


----------



## Carrie (Apr 26, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Blair: Terrorist Actions Make Daily Life Harder; Our Resolve Remains Firm.
> 
> Gas Attack Victims Flood Tunnels; Survivors Await Relief



HAH!  You wordsmith, you.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 26, 2007)

See, I knew having all the writers on this board would pay off.....


----------



## SparklingBBW (Apr 26, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Speaking of long and hard (you don't get away that easy, Rainy!), I hear that British researchers are working on making an inhalable Viagra. Which would be about the most hilarious terrorist attack EVER, if terrorist attacks were funny. What's the best headline for a Viagra gas attack?
> 
> "Subway Security Beefed Up After Attack"?
> "Brits Maintain 'Stiff Upper Lip' in Face of Terror Gas Attack"?
> ...




I'm not sure "better" is accurate, but it sure is an effin funny song! 

VIAGRA IN THE WATERS 

Just outside of Johnson City
On a dark and twisting road
In a Kenworth 18-wheeler
With a heavy, shifting load
He was pushing through to Binghamton
Though the hour was getting late
Pfyzers finest on a mission
To the pharmacies upstate
He was on a holy mission
There were men who couldnt wait

(for his twenty thousand pounds of Viagra®)

Hed clocked seven hundred miles
Since he climbed into the rig
Just another twenty five or so
Would finish up that gig
But the trailer hit an oil slick
And down the hill did fly
til it landed at the bottom
in the towns water supply
It was instant rigor mortis
What a hard way to die

Chorus:
Save your sons
Shield your daughters
Theres Viagra®
In the waters

All over Johnson City
People rising with the dawn
They drank their morning coffee,
Took their showers, watered lawns
And who could have predicted
All the changes up ahead?
Men were getting up for work,
And heading back to bed
So many called in sick,
You would have thought a virus spread
Down at the courthouse coffee shop
Some stared in disbelief
As a pack of thirsty lawyers
Started filling out their briefs
But at the local college
Young men appeared much smarter
No chromosomal mystery
They simply studied harder
Now water on the rocks
Is the latest party starter

Chorus

The Johnson City firemen
Cursed their wretched luck
They could not get their fire hoses
Wound back on the truck
Sprinkling holy water at a funeral,
Father Ryan said
"I know Ive saved their souls,
but Ive never raised the dead.
Would a couple strong men help me now
To close the casket lid?"

Old man Weisberg
Took the shower of his life
Then he marched into the kitchen
And he called out to his wife
She knew something was up
As he stood naked at the table
Holding two cups of coffee
And half a dozen bagels
It had been at least a decade
Since the last time he was able 

Chorus 

Believers seeking miracles
The pilgrims came in hordes
The waters of Viagra®
Grew more popular than Lourdes
The clergy quoted scripture
But they found it hard to sell
That those who chose to be anointed
Were pointed straight to hell
Despite the dire warnings
The crowds began to swell
Some hardened politicians
Came into town one day
With their permits and their pipelines
Pumped the waters all away
From the heart of Johnson City
Rose the mournful cry of men
But the women knew another truck
Was coming through again
Dont worrytheres a truck next week
Well spread the oil again 

Chorus 

(Here's a bonus verse that never made it into the final song) 

Dr. Baker in geriatrics
Had to make it into town
Through the traffic at the drawbridge
Where the gates would not come down
And something told him he had found
The fountain of youth
When a gaggle of old geezers
Grabbed his secretary Ruth
Yes the old men at the nursing home
Grew long in more than tooth

© 1998 Camille West, BMI and Scott Wodicka


Gena


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 26, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> Nope. Sad, ain't it?! And you are talking to a me, here...I absolutely don't need pot to crave 'the menu' at Taco Bell, dear



Not many of us do, dearie.....mmmmm....tasty....melty.....cheesy.....crunchy....

I hate that most of the Taco Bells near me are combo Taco Bell/KFCs. It blows and they don't have a full menu. Plus, as TSL (I'm not going to try and spell that out correctly, I'm a terrible speller) points out, the KFC is the oral version of an enema.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 26, 2007)

I just saw two little birds getting it on in the grass outside my window. It was a distinctly non-Disney-like moment.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 26, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> ...I don't have a "routine," I've never experienced a "microdermabrasion system," I don't know what it's like to suck face with a brillo pad, I've never had any part of me compared to a baby's ass and I've never spent more on a jar of goo that is engulfed by my hand that I have on a good bottle of Scotch.


I've never had one either but after years of benign neglect I'm trying to get one. To simulate the brilo pad thing, pick a guy with about two days' worth of stubble and have an extended and enthusiastic makeout session. Similar effect. (We'll wait while you go try that. )

Oh, and. . . .
_
Terrorists launch thousands of domestic missiles_


----------



## rainyday (Apr 26, 2007)

Carrie said:


> I just saw two little birds getting it on in the grass outside my window. It was a distinctly non-Disney-like moment.



How do birds do it exactly? Missionary or doggie style?


----------



## Carrie (Apr 26, 2007)

rainyday said:


> How do birds do it exactly? Missionary or doggie style?



It looked like they were attempting something from the Kama Sutra, actually. Quite ambitious.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 26, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Oh, and. . . .
> _
> Terrorists launch thousands of domestic missiles_



_Terrorists attack Navy, ocean churns with angry seamen._


----------



## rainyday (Apr 26, 2007)

Carrie said:


> _Terrorists attack Navy, ocean churns with angry seamen._



Okay, I should have saved the "snort" rep I just gave you for that instead!


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 26, 2007)

rainyday said:


> I've never had one either but after years of benign neglect I'm trying to get one. To simulate the brilo pad thing, pick a guy with about two days' worth of stubble and have an extended and enthusiastic makeout session. Similar effect. (We'll wait while you go try that. )
> 
> 
> > My coworker Aaron seems to be slightly disturbed with me right now. I'm not sure that he appreciated my enthusiastic embrace. In fact, unless "Bob, what the F)&%)$&) are you doing!!???!?!?! AHHHHHH!??!?!?! NOOOOOOO!?!!??!!" are terms of endearment, I'd almost guarantee that he didn't.....
> ...


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 26, 2007)

Carrie said:


> _Terrorists attack Navy, ocean churns with angry seamen._



How about "GAO Study Finds Navy Losing Seamen At Alarming Rate"?

or

"Lowered Entry Standards Leads to Decreased Efficacy By Seaman?"


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2007)

rainyday said:


> How do birds do it exactly? Missionary or doggie style?





Carrie said:


> _Terrorists attack Navy, ocean churns with angry seamen._



So many posts and so little rep...


----------



## Carrie (Apr 26, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> So many posts and so little rep...



Yep, rainy, Bob and I are in fiiiiine form today, it seems. 

If you enjoy seamen/semen jokes, anyway. Which I do. A lot.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 26, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> How about "GAO Study Finds Navy Losing Seamen At Alarming Rate"?



This one deserves some kind of internet-perverted-wordsmith award.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 26, 2007)

i FINALLY got one of the birthday gifts i ordered for my friend ages ago. this guy makes this jewelry by hand, and i knew she'd love it, it's totally different...






he even upgraded to this beautiful bright silver chain since it took longer to get it to me, it's awesome.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 26, 2007)

IC that I just finished _House of Leaves_, and that the terror that I felt through most of it is almost entirely dissolved by the ending of it. Utterly surreal and rather difficult to read at times, but I'm very glad I did it.


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 26, 2007)

Carrie said:


> This one deserves some kind of internet-perverted-wordsmith award.



See, I felt the one about lowered standards was better because the military is ACTUALLY lowering its standards to meet retention goals, thus increasing the chance that incoming recruits (including seamen) will be less effective. Thus, it's accurate.....and dirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrty!


----------



## Suze (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't know if this is the right place to post, but what the he.. 
I become a smiths fan some years ago, and have really just overlooked this wonderful song :blush: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVgBGOtS8Y4

thought it would be welcomed her


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm exhausted..mentally, physically, emotionally..exhausted..and all I wanna do is make hot, passionate love with a hottie fa.

Someone get to Tulsa..STAT..lol


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 27, 2007)

I confess that I need to stop torturing myself with the idea of something that'll probably never happen and just move on and stop caring and dammit, it's NOT WORKING. 

I wish I were numb sometimes. More like .. all the time lately.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 27, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I confess that I need to stop torturing myself with the idea of something that'll probably never happen and just move on and stop caring and dammit, it's NOT WORKING.
> 
> I wish I were numb sometimes. More like .. all the time lately.



when you figure out how to do this, share pleases.


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 27, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I confess that I need to stop torturing myself with the idea of something that'll probably never happen and just move on and stop caring and dammit, it's NOT WORKING.
> 
> I wish I were numb sometimes. More like .. all the time lately.





supersoup said:


> when you figure out how to do this, share pleases.



It is a difficult thing to manage our own emotions where other people are concerned, as we can't control what they say or do. No matter how badly we want to influence or change things, sometimes it's just not enough, and we still try because of that faith we have in love. (Don't lose it!) But we get through, somehow. We get through. All is not lost.

/$.02 (Carry on.) in.more.ways.than.one


----------



## supersoup (Apr 27, 2007)

i just saw a picture of myself, my bare arm more specifically, and it spooked me. SINCE IT'S WHITE AS A FRIGGIN GHOST. sheesh. i am SO at least getting loads more freckles this summer...


----------



## TCUBOB (Apr 27, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i just saw a picture of myself, my bare arm more specifically, and it spooked me. SINCE IT'S WHITE AS A FRIGGIN GHOST. sheesh. i am SO at least getting loads more freckles this summer...



You know what? Freckles ROCK!!!!


----------



## Aliena (Apr 27, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> You know what? Freckles ROCK!!!!



I concur, especially freckles that buys really cool looking jewlery online. I want one!!!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 28, 2007)

I walked onto electric avenue. But I did not take it higher.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 28, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> I walked onto electric avenue. But I did not take it higher.




Now you got that song stuck in my head. :blink: :doh:


----------



## Aliena (Apr 28, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> Now you got that song stuck in my head. :blink: :doh:



They have a song-stuck-in-your-head thread. 


Hey, I'm a poet and don't know it!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 28, 2007)

On Wednesdays I go shopping and have buttered scones for tea.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 28, 2007)

I've never broken any bone, or sprained my ankle, or any other related injury. *looking around for wood to knock on*


----------



## TearInYourHand (Apr 28, 2007)

IC that, after 3 days of not binging and purging, I had a relapse of my bulimia tonight. Even though I am soooooo disappointed in myself (more than words can say  ), I'm trying to find positive in the fact that at least I can identify why it happened (basically stress from a bunch of areas in my life. 

I'm focusing on how shitty I feel right now. This is the feeling I want to remember, so I don't do it again. I need to find more constructive ways to destress myself.


----------



## Tina (Apr 28, 2007)

Sometimes guilt and self-flaggelation only makes things worse, Tear. From the old song "Pick Yourself Up..."

_Nothing's impossible I have found, When my chin is on the ground,
I pick myself up, dust myself off, start all over again.
Don't lose your confidence if you slip, be grateful for a pleasant trip,
And pick yourself up, dust yourself off, start all over again.
Work like a soul inspired, till the battle of the day is won
You may be sick and tired, but to be a man, my son.
Will you remember the famous men, who had to fall to rise again
So Take a Deep Breath, Pick Yourself Up, Dust Yourself Off, Start All Over Again..._

I know it may sound trite, but really that's all we can do sometimes.


----------



## TearInYourHand (Apr 28, 2007)

Tina said:


> Sometimes guilt and self-flaggelation only makes things worse, Tear. From the old song "Pick Yourself Up..."
> 
> _Nothing's impossible I have found, When my chin is on the ground,
> I pick myself up, dust myself off, start all over again.
> ...



Thank you, Tina. I'm just so frustrated. I'm trying to just be aware of this shitty feeling that I have right now, not so much beat myself up over it. I agree that that doesn't help anything. 

Hey all I can do is keep trying, right?


----------



## Tina (Apr 28, 2007)

Exactly. My problems aren't really like yourse, but they are connected with food nonetheless, and it's way too easy to get frustrated with myself and berate myself. But all we can do is as the song says, just get back to it with a minimum of fuss. The best to you, Tear.


----------



## Frankie (Apr 28, 2007)

I confess that seeing Rainy's pics has given me an overwhelming desire to brush her beautiful hair. It looks so soft and silky, I just want to get my hands in it!


----------



## rainyday (Apr 28, 2007)

TearInYourHand said:


> Hey all I can do is keep trying, right?


You got it, Tear.  It'll likelly happen again more times too, but eventually it will happen less. Just forgive yourself and go on. Good thoughts to you, toots.



Frankie said:


> I confess that seeing Rainy's pics has given me an overwhelming desire to brush her beautiful hair. It looks so soft and silky, I just want to get my hands in it!


 
Bwahaha, Frankie. A friend in chat just told me a guy made a confession about me in this thead. I was scared to go look.  Want to corn row it, choo choo?


----------



## Frankie (Apr 28, 2007)

I can't even braid, let alone corn row. Instead, how about you let me give you a haircut using pinking shears? 

For the record, folks, as indicated in my profile, I'm female!


----------



## jamie (Apr 28, 2007)

Frankie said:


> I can't even braid, let alone corn row. Instead, how about you let me give you a haircut using pinking shears?
> 
> For the record, folks, as indicated in my profile, I'm female!



~poser~


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2007)

Frankie said:


> I can't even braid, let alone corn row. Instead, how about you let me give you a haircut using pinking shears?
> 
> For the record, folks, as indicated in my profile, I'm female!


You have a female biography, that's all...


----------



## rainyday (Apr 28, 2007)

Frankie said:


> I can't even braid, let alone corn row. Instead, how about you let me give you a haircut using pinking shears?



I love that zigzag look, especially on bangs.


----------



## Donna (Apr 28, 2007)

Frankie said:


> For the record, folks, as indicated in my profile, I'm female!



And you think this is gonna stop me from sending you dirty love notes? :blush:


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 28, 2007)

I confess that after watching that movie earlier today, I just felt so peaceful and all that I didn't want to leave the house, or move at all, and I ended up missing the play that my friend's in. Tonight was the last night for it.


----------

